# Pat McGrath Beauty



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Pat McGrath  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_McGrath   https://instagram.com/patmcgrathreal/    https://m.facebook.com/PatMcGrathReal      http://www.glamour.com/lipstick/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2015/10/pat-mcgrath-launches-beauty-product  http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/02/pat-mcgrath-makeup-line-gold-shadow-kim-kardashian/   http://www.vogue.com/projects/13355203/pat-mcgrath-best-gold-makeup-makeovers-paris-tuileries/  https://instagram.com/p/8QZoulFslW/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2015)

This is exciting news.  I'd love to see a Pat McGrath makeup line.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is exciting news.  I'd love to see a Pat McGrath makeup line.


   Would surely be worth a look if she does more.


----------



## arch (Oct 27, 2015)

Pat McGrath's limited edition Gold 001 pigment will go on sale ($40.00) on October 29:


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.theblondesalad.com/2015/10/interview-pat-mcgrath-and-the-new-gold-001.html
  It's gorgeous but I know that I'll never wear it.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

arch said:


> Pat McGrath's limited edition Gold 001 pigment will go on sale ($40.00) on October 29:


 
  Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.theblondesalad.com/2015/10/interview-pat-mcgrath-and-the-new-gold-001.html
> It's gorgeous but I know that I'll never wear it.


 
  I love me some gold.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

http://observer.com/2015/10/you-can...ty-look-from-fashions-favorite-makeup-artist/


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2015)

I hope it does well and she continues to pursue a more extensive collection. Her work is stunning!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I hope it does well and she continues to pursue a more extensive collection. Her work is *stunning*!


   Yes!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/9WNnzuE-U4/  https://instagram.com/p/9WLWFiggck/  https://instagram.com/p/9WAxf2RwIl/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 27, 2015)

The makeup lover in me wants to buy this.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 28, 2015)

I LOVE Pat McGrath! I have been (im)patiently waiting for her to develop an eponymous makeup line for years!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 29, 2015)

Did anyone get the gold stuff?  I just got home and checked the site. All sold out.  I guess I had to be in mac mode. Probably just as well.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone get the gold stuff?  I just got home and checked the site. All sold out.  I guess I had to be in mac mode. Probably just as well.


  I read yesterday that there are only 1000.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 29, 2015)

I missed out on them too. I checked too late. Hopefully, she comes out soon with a full makeup line.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 29, 2015)

I happened to be at my computer when I got the email that they were available for order. So I hopped on the site and filled out the order info. When I hit send, nothing happened so I figured, oh, well. Not meant to be. About 10 minutes later I got a confirmation email that my order had gone through and to wait for shipping info. So when I get it I will be happy to post some thoughts. Not sure how much I need/will use a metallic gold but it was just too spectacular to pass up. Oh, and I ordered in literally the first minute and was number 336 - so I suspect they sold out super fast.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> I happened to be at my computer when I got the email that they were available for order. So I hopped on the site and filled out the order info. When I hit send, nothing happened so I figured, oh, well. Not meant to be. About 10 minutes later I got a confirmation email that my order had gone through and to wait for shipping info. So when I get it I will be happy to post some thoughts. Not sure how much I need/will use a metallic gold but it was just too spectacular to pass up. Oh, and I ordered in literally the first minute and was number 336 - so I suspect they sold out super fast.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 29, 2015)

Seriously - I have never been able to snag any LE online product ever! So this was a pleasant surprise. Plus ... free FedEx shipping. Which was a shock!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/9bms1drqIS/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 29, 2015)

I missed out.  Can't wait to see swatches.


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd heard about this. It's a lovely colour, but I don't think that we'll be able to he it here in Canada. I think it's supposed to be a teaser for a forthcoming makeup line, but I'm not sure how soon that will happen.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 30, 2015)

I wear gold on my eyes a lot when we are performing. I just got a gold eye shadow crayon and gold liquid eye liner from NYX, certainly not in McGrath's class, of course. McGrath's website says they'll make more, and it's something i would wear...


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 30, 2015)

katred said:


> I'd heard about this. It's a lovely colour, but I don't think that we'll be able to he it here in Canada. I think it's supposed to be a teaser for a forthcoming makeup line, but I'm not sure how soon that will happen.


The drop down menu seemed global and I'm in Canada. I haven't had Fedex confirmation yet, but no cancellation either.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 13, 2015)

So this came today ... I haven't opened it yet (planning to in daylight tomorrow) and will post swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> So this came today ... I haven't opened it yet (planning to in daylight tomorrow) and will post swatches.


   Very exciting! Enjoy!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks! It's almost too nicely packaged to open. But I will!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> Thanks! It's almost too nicely packaged to open. But I will!


  Lol I know what you mean


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 14, 2015)

The decanting report: that is a whole lot 'o sequins, as you can see. My cat found a few stray ones and we thought, oh, she can play with those. Until she gobbled them up. The expression on her face was, "Got any red ones?"

  The pigment itself literally glows in the container. What you see on my finger is the lightest of light swipes against the surface. Dry. When I blended it out with my finger, it pretty much turns into a shimmer with some tiny particles. Have not tried it yet with a brush. I know she suggests breaking it with the spatula to mix a cream, and I want to try it in that format, but it is going to hurt me to mar the surface of this product. (My husband could care less about makeup, but he paints, and even he was wowed by this, and by the presentation). 

  In my opinion, best use of marketing money EVER to launch a brand. I am sure she made no money on this, but it's got huge buzz and when her line launches, it will have instant attention globally. I think we are looking at her marketing budget to launch the line and it was money very well spent.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> The decanting report: that is a whole lot 'o sequins, as you can see. My cat found a few stray ones and we thought, oh, she can play with those. Until she gobbled them up. The expression on her face was, "Got any red ones?"  The pigment itself literally glows in the container. What you see on my finger is the lightest of light swipes against the surface. Dry. When I blended it out with my finger, it pretty much turns into a shimmer with some tiny particles. Have not tried it yet with a brush. I know she suggests breaking it with the spatula to mix a cream, and I want to try it in that format, but it is going to hurt me to mar the surface of this product. (My husband could care less about makeup, but he paints, and even he was wowed by this, and by the presentation).   In my opinion, best use of marketing money EVER to launch a brand. I am sure she made no money on this, but it's got huge buzz and when her line launches, it will have instant attention globally. I think we are looking at her marketing budget to launch the line and it was money very well spent.


   Gorgeous!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 14, 2015)

I used a small flat brush and once the pigment was on my hand, wet the brush and blended. It's a really gorgeous gold glow. If  this is part of her eventual line it will be stunning on women of color.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 14, 2015)

@coffeewithcream  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 14, 2015)

My pleasure. I have one showing the nice sheen it gives when blended with a damp brush. Will try to post it later.  ETA: the pic of it blended out, below. Want to emphasize I used a tiny amount on the brush first, dry, before I blended. It would be much more intense with a little bit more product, but I just wanted to see what it could look like sheer.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> The decanting report: that is a whole lot 'o sequins, as you can see. My cat found a few stray ones and we thought, oh, she can play with those. Until she gobbled them up. The expression on her face was, "Got any red ones?"
> 
> The pigment itself literally glows in the container. What you see on my finger is the lightest of light swipes against the surface. Dry. When I blended it out with my finger, it pretty much turns into a shimmer with some tiny particles. Have not tried it yet with a brush. I know she suggests breaking it with the spatula to mix a cream, and I want to try it in that format, but it is going to hurt me to mar the surface of this product. (My husband could care less about makeup, but he paints, and even he was wowed by this, and by the presentation).
> 
> In my opinion, best use of marketing money EVER to launch a brand. I am sure she made no money on this, but it's got huge buzz and when her line launches, it will have instant attention globally. I think we are looking at her marketing budget to launch the line and it was money very well spent.


  LOL @ your cat! What do the sequins do? I love what she's done with this and I'm excited to see what else she has in store!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 16, 2015)

The sequins are just to reinforce the gold theme in the packaging. The plastic bag everything came in was heat sealed, with sequins acting as the packing protection for the items. When I have a chance, I will try to use the pigment with the mixing medium to get some really yummy gold cream going. Hope I can achieve that without breaking it! I'm not OCD about things like that but damn, that product is so pretty as it is, I hate to destroy it. Even in the interest of makeup magic - LOL!


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> The sequins are just to reinforce the gold theme in the packaging. The plastic bag everything came in was heat sealed, with sequins acting as the packing protection for the items. When I have a chance, I will try to use the pigment with the mixing medium to get some really yummy gold cream going. Hope I can achieve that without breaking it! I'm not OCD about things like that but damn, that product is so pretty as it is, I hate to destroy it. Even in the interest of makeup magic - LOL!


  LOL OK! I was like "What are they for? Do they melt? I want to melt them and put them on my face!" LOL!
  I sooo want to use it under my foundation and as eyeliner!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 16, 2015)

So I took the plunge and shaved off a small amount with the spatula - it is very soft and easy to control, actually. Mixed it with probably too much of the Mehron, but this is what I got. It is STUNNING. The photo doesn't begin to capture how this looks on skin. I also put it on my lips just cuz ... could not get a shot really in focus and it's applied with equal opacity to upper and lower lip. That didn't really come through.in the photo, but you get the idea. Now I wish I had the courage to wear it out. Gold lips forever! LOL


  .


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> So I took the plunge and shaved off a small amount with the spatula - it is very soft and easy to control, actually. Mixed it with probably too much of the Mehron, but this is what I got. It is STUNNING. The photo doesn't begin to capture how this looks on skin. I also put it on my lips just cuz ... could not get a shot really in focus and it's applied with equal opacity to upper and lower lip. That didn't really come through.in the photo, but you get the idea. Now I wish I had the courage to wear it out. Gold lips forever! LOL
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> So I took the plunge and shaved off a small amount with the spatula - it is very soft and easy to control, actually. Mixed it with probably too much of the Mehron, but this is what I got. It is STUNNING. The photo doesn't begin to capture how this looks on skin. I also put it on my lips just cuz ... could not get a shot really in focus and it's applied with equal opacity to upper and lower lip. That didn't really come through.in the photo, but you get the idea. Now I wish I had the courage to wear it out. Gold lips forever! LOL
> 
> 
> .


  Soooo amazingly stunning. Maybe you can dab a little in the centre of your lip over a red lipstick for the holidays. I think that would be really pretty. I just can't get over how intense it is!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Soooo amazingly stunning. Maybe you can dab a little in the centre of your lip over a red lipstick for the holidays. I think that would be really pretty. I just can't get over how intense it is!


   Good idea!


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 17, 2015)

I like this lady, especially the videos with her for D&G backstage. She's artistic and she seems nice too. It'll be interesting what she does.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Lacey15 said:


> I like this lady, especially the videos with her for D&G backstage. She's artistic and she seems nice too. It'll be interesting what she does.


   She does some beautiful work :eyelove:


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 3, 2015)

Phantom 002
https://www.instagram.com/p/-14j02FslJ/


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Phantom 002
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-14j02FslJ/



Hmmm... Second colour coming up? 

The gold really does look incredible. Congratulations to those who got it


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2015)

katred said:


> Hmmm... Second colour coming up?
> 
> The gold really does look incredible. Congratulations to those who got it





Seems that way!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2015)

http://www.racked.com/2015/12/11/9891280/pat-mcgrath-phantom002-makeup


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.racked.com/2015/12/11/9891280/pat-mcgrath-phantom002-makeup



The kit looks phenomenal, but the $240 price tag scared me away.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2015)

is this color going to be as limited as the first.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> is this color going to be as limited as the first.



I read there are 1,000 units of this set.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> The kit looks phenomenal, but the $240 price tag scared me away.


*
Ugh! That is too huge a jump in price point too soon! $40 to $240! No no no. I love PM but that is waaaay over priced even for LE.*


----------



## Shars (Dec 12, 2015)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Ugh! That is too huge a jump in price point too soon! $40 to $240! No no no. I love PM but that is waaaay over priced even for LE.*



It's not $240 for one colour. It's 4 colours, two brushes, a gel liner, an eye blush and an eye gloss. That's a lot for the price, really. I assume the singles will be available for the same $40 each.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not $240 for one colour. It's 4 colours, two brushes, a gel liner, an eye blush and an eye gloss. That's a lot for the price, really. I assume the singles will be available for the same $40 each.


*
I saw the full kit from the link. My point is she released one product. It sold out immediately because of the short run. For her second release its a full jump to a kit for $240. The line has not been proven yet. I'm willing to try a new line/new product one piece at a time but $240 is too much for me to jump in full on. If the singles are available that will be good. *


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 14, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/_KiyDvt_Aj/


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 15, 2015)

*Go Get It Now! *


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 15, 2015)

I had it in my cart but I couldn't get myself to check out. I would only use the blue pigment (out of the four) on a regular basis. I hope I don't regret not buying it.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 15, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I had it in my cart but I couldn't get myself to check out. I would only use the blue pigment (out of the four) on a regular basis. I hope I don't regret not buying it.



*^^^^I confess I had no intention of purchasing this release. Again, too rich for my purse and it is holiday gift buying time. I iz brokes! I did get the release email at 11:52 AM and it was available for about an hour. I get that she is generating a buzz around her line, by making it unique and exclusive right now. BUT I really hope her line will release more reasonably priced items not so limited in number in the near future. I would be more willing to jump in & give her products a try. *


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 15, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> The kit looks phenomenal, but the $240 price tag scared me away.





bunnypoet said:


> I had it in my cart but I couldn't get myself to check out. I would only use the blue pigment (out of the four) on a regular basis. I hope I don't regret not buying it.



It's a lot to spend at once when you're not going to use it every day


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's a lot to spend at once when you're not going to use it every day





fur4elise said:


> *^^^^I confess I had no intention of purchasing this release. Again, too rich for my purse and it is holiday gift buying time. I iz brokes! I did get the release email at 11:52 AM and it was available for about an hour. I get that she is generating a buzz around her line, by making it unique and exclusive right now. BUT I really hope her line will release more reasonably priced items not so limited in number in the near future. I would be more willing to jump in & give her products a try. *



Since the kit has several pieces in it (from pigment to brushes), it is not so pricey per piece. But the fact that you are forced to buy all the colors/pieces from a line I know little about (I love Pat McGrath but I don't know much about the makeup, especially the brushes) and the colors are not your everyday shades, it was too much for me to take the plunge. I would have considered paying up to $140, but $240 was psychologically too much of an investment for a first-time buyer. I am (im)patiently waiting for a whole line to be released from her which I'm sure will probably happen some time in 2016 with all of this hype surrounding her and her makeup.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Since the kit has several pieces in it (from pigment to brushes), it is not so pricey per piece. But the fact that you are forced to buy all the colors/pieces from a line I know little about (I love Pat McGrath but I don't know much about the makeup, especially the brushes) and the colors are not your everyday shades, it was too much for me to take the plunge. I would have considered paying up to $140, but $240 was psychologically too much of an investment for a first-time buyer. I am (im)patiently waiting for a whole line to be released from her which I'm sure will probably happen some time in 2016 with all of this hype surrounding her and her makeup.




Totally understand


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Since the kit has several pieces in it (from pigment to brushes), it is not so pricey per piece. But the fact that you are forced to buy all the colors/pieces from a line I know little about (I love Pat McGrath but I don't know much about the makeup, especially the brushes) and the colors are not your everyday shades, it was too much for me to take the plunge. I would have considered paying up to $140, but $240 was psychologically too much of an investment for a first-time buyer. I am (im)patiently waiting for a whole line to be released from her which I'm sure will probably happen some time in 2016 with all of this hype surrounding her and her makeup.



These releases from her have mostly been marketed for makeup artists and other people in the beauty industry that use these products with their jobs. She has a great reputation so most will purchase without batting an eyelid. A lot of artists will also purchase out of respect for all she has offered as an artist, teacher, etc. For the regular consumer.... it'll be like "_so how much are those makeup geek pigments again_?" lol!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> These releases from her have mostly been marketed for makeup artists and other people in the beauty industry that use these products with their jobs. She has a great reputation so most will purchase without batting an eyelid. A lot of artists will also purchase out of respect for all she has offered as an artist, teacher, etc. For the regular consumer.... it'll be like "_so how much are those makeup geek pigments again_?" lol!



Definitely! I've been a big fan of hers for a while and loved what she did with Giorgio Armani Beauty, so I was tempted. I missed out on the first gold pigment, and this time was one of the first people on the site when Phantom was released. Hope I don't regret the no-buy later!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> These releases from her have mostly been marketed for makeup artists and other people in the beauty industry that use these products with their jobs. She has a great reputation so most will purchase without batting an eyelid. A lot of artists will also purchase out of respect for all she has offered as an artist, teacher, etc. For the regular consumer.... it'll be like *"so how much are those makeup geek pigments again?" *lol!



*^^^^^LOL! Bang on with the quote! And I totally agree Pat M's rep is beyond reproach. Like bunny said if the release had been expensive **I would have jumped on it too. I was on the site right when the release came out. Plus for me** the timing was bad...too much holiday gifting etc. left to do & no extra monies to be seen!*



bunnypoet said:


> Definitely! I've been a big fan of hers for a while and loved what she did with Giorgio Armani Beauty, so I was tempted. *I missed out on the first gold pigment*, and this time was one of the first people on the site when Phantom was released. Hope I don't regret the no-buy later!


*^^^^^I totally would have purchased the gold release but was completely out of the loop. *


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 23, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/_oz3Q9lsr0/


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2015)

I missed out on everything. But I'm glad to see we have a thread.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I missed out on everything. But I'm glad to see we have a thread.



Aw, there's probably more to come


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC9KEkrlssF/


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC9KEkrlssF/



*Uhoh! Looks dangerous! *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Uhoh! Looks dangerous! *





...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC-4bOAlslh/


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBRinIlsl_/


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2016)

*Go Get Em Now! $35 Each
*


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2016)

Sephora!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDQSvwGlsh3/


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Sephora!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDQSvwGlsh3/



I can't wait that long!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I can't wait that long!!



Lol! She posted kit details on her IG


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BDQS1rFlsiB/

i feel the need to restrain myself...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2016)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BDQS1rFlsiB/
> 
> i feel the need to restrain myself...



Right? Lol


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Sephora!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDQSvwGlsh3/





katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BDQS1rFlsiB/
> 
> i feel the need to restrain myself...



*Awesome for Pat! It's exciting to see her brand already hit a big retailer. For a hot minute there, I thought she would be exclusive to the "cult of makeup." Yet the woman has her touch on both high & low end makeup brands! *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Awesome for Pat! It's exciting to see her brand already hit a big retailer. For a hot minute there, I thought she would be exclusive to the "cult of makeup." Yet the woman has her touch on both high & low end makeup brands! *





.....


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2016)

*DIRECT FROM PAT McGRATH LABS:*
*SKIN FETISH 003 is arriving:*
*04.26.16 at 12PM EST*

*In case you haven't heard...*
*This changes everything! Pat McGrath Labs introduces your new obsession: SKIN FETISH 003, two transformative 3-piece kits of backstage secrets for sinfully sublime skin. These addictive trios take highlighting to the next level-from bare, dewy divinity to stunning luminosity beyond the spectrum.*



*Skin Fetish Gold*


*Skin Fetish Nude*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53338
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw it on Sephora, are you getting anything?


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Saw it on Sephora, are you getting anything?



*I am loving the iridescent lilac/purple highlighter! The Nude set. But will have to wait as I am not VIB Rouge. *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I am loving the iridescent lilac/purple highlighter! The Nude set. But will have to wait as I am not VIB Rouge. *



I always think I'm the only non-Rouge lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I always think I'm the only non-Rouge lol



*LOL!My hubby would kill me if I spent over 1K on beauty stuffs!!! I am hovering just outside of VIB. I have been very careful with my pennies this year. I'm not sure the upcoming sale will even tempt me to spend because it will only be 10% (?) off. Really the rewards program is kind of lame. 

I love your avi! I keep thinking of the pic of you wearing that beautiful Tatcha lip color I now regret not buying...*


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2016)

I want these...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL!My hubby would kill me if I spent over 1K on beauty stuffs!!! I am hovering just outside of VIB. I have been very careful with my pennies this year. I'm not sure the upcoming sale will even tempt me to spend because it will only be 10% (?) off. Really the rewards program is kind of lame.
> 
> I love your avi! I keep thinking of the pic of you wearing that beautiful Tatcha lip color I now regret not buying...*




It's so little $$$ off... sometimes it's just the amount of the dreaded sales tax lol

Thank you! It's TF Coco Ravish 
No sure who had the Tatcha 



Prettypackages said:


> I want these...



Lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> It's so little $$$ off... sometimes it's just the amount of the dreaded sales tax lol
> 
> Thank you! It's TF Coco Ravish
> No sure who had the Tatcha
> ...



*Sorry sorry! I thought you had posted a shot of you wearing the Tatcha Plum Blossom some time ago in another thread. *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Sorry sorry! I thought you had posted a shot of you wearing the Tatcha Plum Blossom some time ago in another thread. *



That's no problem!! 
I remember reading about it
So many shiny new things lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> That's no problem!!
> I remember reading about it
> So many shiny new things lol



*I know...right?!?! I missed out on the Plum Blossom...This was too be a no/low buy year for me! Uh yeah...no buy went out the window back in March...still kinda low...but all the shiny sparkly new things on the horizon...sigh...At least I dekrappifed first...there by making room for new goodies! *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know...right?!?! I missed out on the Plum Blossom...This was too be a no/low buy year for me! Uh yeah...no buy went out the window back in March...still kinda low...but all the shiny sparkly new things on the horizon...sigh...At least I dekrappifed first...there by making room for new goodies! *


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know...right?!?! I missed out on the Plum Blossom...This was too be a no/low buy year for me! Uh yeah...no buy went out the window back in March...still kinda low...but all the shiny sparkly new things on the horizon...sigh...At least I dekrappifed first...there by making room for new goodies! *



Lol I mean if you still want plum blossom, I'm selling mine.. I only tested it once  You can find it listed in the sales and swaps sub forum!


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 26, 2016)

THE LEVEL OF SHENANIGANS HAPPENING ON PATMCGRATH.COM RIGHT NOW! OMG. Instagram is LIT UP. People are mad as hell.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 26, 2016)

36 minutes after early access, I am sweating... irritated... and REFUSE TO CLOSE THE PRODUCT PAGE until I get my confirmation. These things better be life-changing. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm also annoyed now because these brands just can't friggin get the hint to increase their servers and such whenever there's a huge release!! It's driving me bonkers!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok, I got through and paid! Now just to wait for my actual confirmation from the website (I did take a photo of the confirmation page too in case they give me any problems).


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2016)

*YIKES! I completely forgot about this even though I got a reminder email. DUH!?*

*Sorry to hear it was a fustercluck! I will want to see want to see most marvelous swatches when y'all get your goodies! 

p.s. Sabrunka...I'll be checking out your sale/swap if Tatcha is still available *


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 26, 2016)

Phew!  That was insane.  I agree that you think brands would understand what happens to servers when they hype the heck out of LE products.  It didn't help that apparently the code worked/worked better lowercase when it was sent out uppercase.  Can't wait for the evil bay/IG sellers...

Luckily, I got a set of each for me and another Specktraette.  

For or anyone that missed today, Sephora will be dropping soon and has an email notification.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 26, 2016)

They are BACK IN STOCK. And the site is functioning normally, so now I'm mad that I had to put on a bulletproof outfit to scrap in the craziness this morning. Boo!

*edit: Spoke too soon. It's down again with a promise to come back at Noon. Thank goodness I'm done with it.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 26, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok, I got through and paid! Now just to wait for my actual confirmation from the website (I did take a photo of the confirmation page too in case they give me any problems).



SO DID I! Goodness, that was a mess.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> SO DID I! Goodness, that was a mess.



It sure was! I got my confirmation email as well so that's nice  I kinda wish I got gold and not nude, because I already have highlighters that look like the nude one lol oh well.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2016)

​*Skin Fetish 003 broke the internet
We will be back at 3:00pm EST ready to fulfill the craze.

LOL! *


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2016)

I just ordered Golden! So excited


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 26, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I just ordered Golden! So excited [/QUOTE
> 
> Yay!!  Haven't seen you in a while...how are you?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2016)

I ordered too!  After an hour wait though  It seems it is going in and out of stock so I would keep trying.  I was going to wait for the Sephora launch but I figured I'd miss out as I wouldn't have time on Monday.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 26, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered too!  *After an hour wait though  It seems it is going in and out of stock so I would keep trying.*  I was going to wait for the Sephora launch but I figured I'd miss out as I wouldn't have time on Monday.



This was my experience too! I had to order them separately because initially I wasn't able to add Golden to my cart, just Nude; the page would time out. So I placed my order for Nude first and then went back for Golden. I hope these live up to the hype. I broke my ban to get them. Now back to the ban wagon..


----------



## Shars (Apr 26, 2016)

Wait... there was a code?


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wait... there was a code?



*It was an early access code for 11 AM this morning "getlit." But apparently the site could not handle all the activity so it really did not work for many. I did find that Firefox (browser) worked/accessed the site and that Chrome did not!*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2016)

I only ordered the nude.  Hmmm, perhaps I should get the gold too.  I wonder how much difference on the skin there will really be.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *It was an early access code for 11 AM this morning "getlit." But apparently the site could not handle all the activity so it really did not work for many. I did find that Firefox (browser) worked/accessed the site and that Chrome did not!*



So you got it???!


----------



## Shars (Apr 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *It was an early access code for 11 AM this morning "getlit." But apparently the site could not handle all the activity so it really did not work for many. I did find that Firefox (browser) worked/accessed the site and that Chrome did not!*



Ahhhh okay. I thought there was some kind of discount that I might've missed out on lol. I keep hemming and hawing over whether to get one of the kits. 

QUOTE=boschicka;2724651]I only ordered the nude.  Hmmm, perhaps I should get the gold too.  I wonder how much difference on the skin there will really be.[/QUOTE]
I wished she had posted on the website still shots of the video with multiple skin tone swatches she shared on instagram. I can't seem to find them anywhere to help me narrow down which, if any, to get.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2016)

Ugh so I had the gold one in my cart FOUR TIMES but I cancelled out each time LOL now I'm regretting it.  I got the nude but now I'm worried that Sephora's website next week is going to be ass when I try to get gold.  I guess if I don't get it then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2016)

I noticed later that some popular IG accounts posted the early access code.  I wonder if that accounted for the overload.  Don't know.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I only ordered the nude.  Hmmm, perhaps I should get the gold too.  I wonder how much difference on the skin there will really be.



You did! I couldn't tell if it was going to be overly shimmery for me? What do you think?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> You did! I couldn't tell if it was going to be overly shimmery for me? What do you think?



I think we can get a healthy glow out of it and not go too crazy.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 27, 2016)

4 devices and 30 minutes later, I was able to order Golden during the initial 'early access' hour. It wouldn't let me add Nude, but I was able to get that in a second order. I hope these are great.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 27, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered too!  After an hour wait though  It seems it is going in and out of stock so I would keep trying.  I was going to wait for the Sephora launch but I figured I'd miss out as I wouldn't have time on Monday.



I'm so glad I got the confirmations. I did NOT pony up an extra $25 for 2-day shipping (were they serious?), particularly since I had to order each one separate because the site wouldn't navigate between pages. They were up on ebay for $200 within minutes of the launch. Just rude.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 27, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ugh so I had the gold one in my cart FOUR TIMES but I cancelled out each time LOL now I'm regretting it.  I got the nude but now I'm worried that Sephora's website next week is going to be ass when I try to get gold.  I guess if I don't get it then it wasn't meant to be.



The good news is Sephora is doing two launches. So you can try on the 2nd and then on the 10th. I feel like because I didn't pay for shipping, I'll get mine from Pat McGrath Labs around 2017...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think we can get a healthy glow out of it and not go too crazy.



Ok. It looked super shimmer in one of the shots in the video. Thanks


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 27, 2016)

http://dp8hsntg6do36.cloudfront.net.../5c9f1c5c-1ef3-4078-9804-3ce53ec777d4low.webm


----------



## Shars (Apr 27, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> The good news is Sephora is doing two launches. So you can try on the 2nd and then on the 10th. I feel like because I didn't pay for shipping, *I'll get mine from Pat McGrath Labs around 2017...*



LMBO!! I hope for your sake that isn't true! Did people complain about shipping with her last couple launches? This was one seemed way more popular/hyped.



Ingenue said:


> http://dp8hsntg6do36.cloudfront.net.../5c9f1c5c-1ef3-4078-9804-3ce53ec777d4low.webm



Yayyy!! That's the video I was looking for. Thanks for posting. I think I just want the pigment/powder illuminators though. This oily girl living in the tropics ain't into all that dew lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So you got it???!



*In the end...I did not.   I am thankful though for your messages & help. Now I know what browser to use to access her site. **I will eventually get in on something Pat releases...as of yet nothing is really screaming "you absolutely must have me!!!" **

 maybe? I had to pick & choose my battle for this pay period! I decided to use my 10% reward for becoming a VIB. The same $72 got me a Viseart Minx palette along with a couple UD Sheer lippies & one UD GS lipliner (all on clearance). So all in all I am a happy girl. *


----------



## boschicka (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> Yayyy!! That's the video I was looking for. Thanks for posting. I think I just want the pigment/powder illuminators though. This oily girl living in the tropics ain't into all that dew lol.


Oily too so I'll be using a light hand for sure!


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> LMBO!! I hope for your sake that isn't true! Did people complain about shipping with her last couple launches? This was one seemed way more popular/hyped.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy!! That's the video I was looking for. Thanks for posting. I think I just want the pigment/powder illuminators though. This oily girl living in the tropics ain't into all that dew lol.



I'm oily too so I understand! I don't know about the previous launches, but typically with early releases it's mostly a big money grab, and they take their sweet time with shipping. If I get a shipment notification in the next 48 hours I'll shut up, but otherwise I know better than to look for a delivery before Sephora launches next week.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> Yayyy!! *That's the video I was looking for. Thanks for posting. I think I just want the pigment/powder illuminators though. This oily girl* living in the tropics ain't into all that dew lol.



*Ultimately this is why I passed on this release. Oily skin with balm on it...no go! So I could not justify the price tag for just the powder. And I do not need another brush...*


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 27, 2016)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Daily Mail had an article on the launch of #003 (along with a general review of the products):

[/FONT]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3560109/Glow-crazy-highlighter-loved-models-like-Lily-Aldridge-Bella-Hadid-broke-internet-sold-minutes-don-t-worry-hold-it.html


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *In the end...I did not.   I am thankful though for your messages & help. Now I know what browser to use to access her site. **I will eventually get in on something Pat releases...as of yet nothing is really screaming "you absolutely must have me!!!" **
> 
> maybe? I had to pick & choose my battle for this pay period! I decided to use my 10% reward for becoming a VIB. The same $72 got me a Viseart Minx palette along with a couple UD Sheer lippies & one UD GS lipliner (all on clearance). So all in all I am a happy girl. *





fur4elise said:


> *Ultimately this is why I passed on this release. Oily skin with balm on it...no go! So I could not justify the price tag for just the powder. And I do not need another brush...*



No problem! HTH!  And I totally get that.  Sounds like you grabbed some awesome goodies.  I am digging the Cashmere palette and definitely want to grab Minx.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

I CANNOT wait to see everyone's goodies.  I missed out, obviously.  See what happens when you are away from Specktra and Instagram? :-D


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I CANNOT wait to see everyone's goodies.  I missed out, obviously.  See what happens when you are away from Specktra and Instagram? :-D



Chile we haven't gotten so much as a SMOKE SIGNAL from Pat McGrath Labs after that insane money grab. Somehow I knew this would happen. Meanwhile they're selling for $200 on ebay 'pre-sale.' SMH


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 29, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Chile we haven't gotten so much as a SMOKE SIGNAL from Pat McGrath Labs after that insane money grab. Somehow I knew this would happen. Meanwhile they're selling for $200 on ebay 'pre-sale.' SMH



I don't think they even sent out shipping notifications, but many people have received theirs already! I saw some all over instagram and also a few people posted on reddit.  Mind you, the people that got theirs already live in states bordering NJ (aka where these products ship from).  I can't wait for mine, however I'm bummed that I picked nude instead of golden, and now I don't have any money to buy the golden from Sephora on monday


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 29, 2016)

I saw some people received their order and I didn't have a shipping notice and I paid for 2-day so I inquired.  I got 2 tracking numbers.  I ordered both kits but I don't know why they sent them separate.  According to tracking they are coming today.  The people who posted receiving their package seemed surprised so I'm thinking they didn't pay for quicker shipping.  I think my package should have come yesterday. Oh well.  Hopefully, I won't have to sit around waiting all day.


----------



## kittycalico (Apr 29, 2016)

I also didn't receive a shipping notice, but I am subscribed to Fedex Delivery Manager service.  As soon as a tracking label was assigned to my name/address record, Fedex sent me email and text alerts regarding shipment (PMG shipped via Fedex).  It's a very similar program to UPS My Choice.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 29, 2016)

kittycalico said:


> I also didn't receive a shipping notice, but I am subscribed to Fedex Delivery Manager service.  As soon as a tracking label was assigned to my name/address record, Fedex sent me email and text alerts regarding shipment (PMG shipped via Fedex).  It's a very similar program to UPS My Choice.



I think I should sign up for this! I have it for UPS and it's very handy, so thank you!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 29, 2016)

Oyyy yes thank you for that Fedex info!!! I just registered and see that the package is due to arrive TODAY! YES! Lol score.  I'm so excited.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I don't think they even sent out shipping notifications, but many people have received theirs already! I saw some all over instagram and also a few people posted on reddit.  Mind you, the people that got theirs already live in states bordering NJ (aka where these products ship from).  I can't wait for mine, however I'm bummed that I picked nude instead of golden, and now I don't have any money to buy the golden from Sephora on monday



That's definitely a bummer, but fingers crossed you end up loving it in nude!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I CANNOT wait to see everyone's goodies.  I missed out, obviously.  See what happens when you are away from Specktra and Instagram? :-D



*I will share in the vicarious thrill too!  Lots of swatches ladies! *


----------



## kittycalico (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Oyyy yes thank you for that Fedex info!!! I just registered and see that the package is due to arrive TODAY! YES! Lol score.  I'm so excited.



Awesome!! Enjoy!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I don't think they even sent out shipping notifications, but many people have received theirs already! I saw some all over instagram and also a few people posted on reddit.  Mind you, the people that got theirs already live in states bordering NJ (aka where these products ship from).  I can't wait for mine, however I'm bummed that I picked nude instead of golden, and now I don't have any money to buy the golden from Sephora on monday



Why are you bummed about nude v. golden?


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Why are you bummed about nude v. golden?



I realized that it looks VERY similar to Colourpop's Monster, and I already have that... And after seeing swatches of golden, it doesn't look like anything I own! I mean I might just sell my Colourpop one lol.  I had a girl swatch it beside her nude and they look almost identical, but she says PMG's is much better in quality (I'd hope since it cost so much lol).  I might just give in and get the golden anyways, even though I reallllly shouldn't.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I realized that it looks VERY similar to Colourpop's Monster, and I already have that... And after seeing swatches of golden, it doesn't look like anything I own! I mean I might just sell my Colourpop one lol.  I had a girl swatch it beside her nude and they look almost identical, but she says PMG's is much better in quality (I'd hope since it cost so much lol).  I might just give in and get the golden anyways, even though I reallllly shouldn't.



Gotcha!  I thought I only wanted nude since I have several gold highlighters I love already, but I didn't want to regret it and assumed I would be able to sell it to someone who missed it if I changed my mind.

Not to enable, but with your skin tone, I think golden would look really really pretty given some IG pics I've seen.  But then, nude will look awesome as well!

You will have to let us know how this compares to the Natasha Denona glow system since they seem to be of a similar concept.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see you ladies gleaming


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

Got mine today without warning.  I mainly wanted the powder and it's gorgeous.  I'm not a fan of the sequin packaging.  It sticks to everything and there are random pieces of chunky glitter mixed in with the sequins that are my personal nightmare.    But the products are beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got mine today without warning.  I mainly wanted the powder and it's gorgeous.  I'm not a fan of the sequin packaging.  It sticks to everything and there are random pieces of chunky glitter mixed in with the sequins that are my personal nightmare.    But the products are beautiful!



Good to hear...except for the glitter lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> mkoparanova said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered Golden! So excited [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got mine today without warning.  I mainly wanted the powder and it's gorgeous.  I'm not a fan of the sequin packaging.  It sticks to everything and there are random pieces of chunky glitter mixed in with the sequins that are my personal nightmare.    But the products are beautiful!



Lol

....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got mine today without warning.  I mainly wanted the powder and it's gorgeous.  I'm not a fan of the sequin packaging.  It sticks to everything and there are random pieces of chunky glitter mixed in with the sequins that are my personal nightmare.    But the products are beautiful!





elegant-one said:


> Good to hear...except for the glitter lol





awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> ....






They're here!!!!!  And OMG they are so pretty!  That combined with the apparent glitter bomb waiting inside makes me hesitate to open.  Eeeeek!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good, thank you! I wanted to stop buying so much makeup for a few months so the break from specktra was necessary   How are you?
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> View attachment 53848
> 
> 
> They're *here*!!!!!  And OMG they are so pretty!  That combined with the apparent glitter bomb waiting inside makes me hesitate to open.  Eeeeek!!!!



Yesssss


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 29, 2016)

My packages were delivered today.  I had the FedEx Delivery manager but nothing was on it. After I asked for info and received a tracking number something came up.  Anyhow.  I've been in the middle of cleaning so unable to do a face to test out the products.  Hopefully, tomorrow.  I did open it up and made a big mess.  Sequins all over.  Oh well.  Love the look of them though.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> mkoparanova said:
> 
> 
> > I understand!  At the rate I've gone recently, I may need a Specktra hiatus as well.  I'm pretty good...just trying to get some experiments done in time to push out a paper.
> ...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > What are you studying?
> ...


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 30, 2016)

K I'm kinda in love with mine . 

I tried to take the best pics possible, but it's so hard to capture the true color and reflects from the Pat McGrath pigment! In my photo, from top to bottom, are Colourpop Monster, Nude pigment, Balm from the stick duo, Highlighter from the stick duo.
As you can see, the Monster and Nude pigment are pretty close. It was hard to capture, but Monster has more of a white base where the Nude pigment has more of a transparent base. When it is on the skin, the Nude pigment is a bit more purpley and a LOT more reflective! It's also very finely milled, almost feels like you're applying nothing to your skin. The Colourpop one is a bit thicker and "cakey" in a way, but I feel like if you're on a budget then the Colourpop is the closest dupe you can get!  I'm thinking I'm gonna stalk Sephora's website on Monday... I kinda need the gold.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 30, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> K I'm kinda in love with mine .
> 
> I tried to take the best pics possible, but it's so hard to capture the true color and reflects from the Pat McGrath pigment! In my photo, from top to bottom, are Colourpop Monster, Nude pigment, Balm from the stick duo, Highlighter from the stick duo.
> As you can see, the Monster and Nude pigment are pretty close. It was hard to capture, but Monster has more of a white base where the Nude pigment has more of a transparent base. When it is on the skin, the Nude pigment is a bit more purpley and a LOT more reflective! It's also very finely milled, almost feels like you're applying nothing to your skin. The Colourpop one is a bit thicker and "cakey" in a way, but I feel like if you're on a budget then the Colourpop is the closest dupe you can get!  I'm thinking I'm gonna stalk Sephora's website on Monday... I kinda need the gold.
> ...



GORGEOUS!!!  I still haven't cracked mine open, but I'm excited to.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 30, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  I still haven't cracked mine open, but I'm excited to.



You must asap!! I'm never patient and have to open everything right away lol.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 30, 2016)

These look interesting. From the few pics and videos I've seen, they look pretty intense. I prefer a subtle, more natural/glow and I don't think these will give me that. Also, shiny balm on my oily skin is a no-no.


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2016)

Mine arrived with no warning (no shipment notification) on Saturday. Meh. I left a review on the blog. I need Miss McGrath to do better in the packaging department. 
On the skin:


The highlight and pigment work fine on oily skin. The  balm is a no go. The brush is a waste. The result is a very subtle glow (no shimmer. It's very 'skin-like') provided you use fingers and a light touch. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got mine today without warning.  I mainly wanted the powder and it's gorgeous.  I'm not a fan of the sequin packaging.  It sticks to everything and there are random pieces of chunky glitter mixed in with the sequins that are my personal nightmare.    But the products are beautiful!



Can we talk about those damn SEQUINS? Ugh. I opened mine on a big ol' paper towel, and I still managed to find random ones tucked in corners all over the house. I think they stuck to me and I carried them around or something... 

My packaging was terrible. How was yours? My labels are crooked and there are massive bubbles in them like someone just slapped 'em on in the dark. Really shoddy. I was highly upset about that. And I can't stand the brush. Honestly they could have done the highlight cream and the pigment (and drop the price by about $40 because the quality is on par with Becca) and been just fine. The balm and that brush are not needed.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Can we talk about those damn SEQUINS? Ugh. I opened mine on a big ol' paper towel, and I still managed to find random ones tucked in corners all over the house. I think they stuck to me and I carried them around or something...
> 
> My packaging was terrible. How was yours? My labels are crooked and there are massive bubbles in them like someone just slapped 'em on in the dark. Really shoddy. I was highly upset about that. And I can't stand the brush. Honestly they could have done the highlight cream and the pigment (and *drop the price by about $40 *because the quality is on par with Becca) and been just fine. The balm and that brush are not needed.



I read your review 
Not sure I can justify these right now and I only want one of the three items in the pack


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 2, 2016)

For those of you who missed the launch on Pat McGrath's website or were waiting for it to be released on Sephora's website, the Skin Fetish 003 in Golden and Nude are now available at Sephora.com for VIB and VIB Rouges: http://www.sephora.com/skin-fetish-003-P408405?skuId=1831247. I ordered both so I'm super excited and can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I read your review
> Not sure I can justify these right now lol



Thanks! And honestly, I don't blame you at all.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 2, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Can we talk about those damn SEQUINS? Ugh. I opened mine on a big ol' paper towel, and I still managed to find random ones tucked in corners all over the house. I think they stuck to me and I carried them around or something...
> 
> My packaging was terrible. How was yours? My labels are crooked and there are massive bubbles in them like someone just slapped 'em on in the dark. Really shoddy. I was highly upset about that. And I can't stand the brush. Honestly they could have done the highlight cream and the pigment (and drop the price by about $40 because the quality is on par with Becca) and been just fine. The balm and that brush are not needed.




I also somehow found you on Instagram by creeping around through the skin fetish hashtags and also read your review! I'm sorry you don't like them all too much  I actually LOVE the brush, it's perfect for me and I also like it for lightly sweeping on blush! I can collect everyones brushes who doesn't want them, lol! I ordered  gold today as well.  BTW I shall follow you on Instagram! Just gotta find your posts again


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I also somehow found you on Instagram by creeping around through the skin fetish hashtags and also read your review! I'm sorry you don't like them all too much  I actually LOVE the brush, it's perfect for me and I also like it for lightly sweeping on blush! I can collect everyones brushes who doesn't want them, lol! I ordered  gold today as well.  BTW I shall follow you on Instagram! Just gotta find your posts again



Yeah that brush is a no go for me. I actually tried to use it to justify my hatred for it... and the hatred is justified. LOL! I like the pigment the best of the entire kit. I can do without the rest. I'm in the middle of a massive makeup dump so I have no love for anything mediocre. I don't care who makes it. I unloaded so much Chanel, Dior and NARS... it's not even funny. Thank goodness I didn't pay for all of it. I looked at the boxes last night and was like "I could buy a house with the retail value of this." Mess.

ETA: If you follow I'll follow back! Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks! And honestly, I don't blame you at all.



I shall comfort myself with Burberry and TF and try to forget lol


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I shall comfort myself with Burberry and TF and try to forget lol



Burberry is GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD. You're in great company.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Mine arrived with no warning (no shipment notification) on Saturday. Meh. I left a review on the blog. I need Miss McGrath to do better in the packaging department.
> On the skin:
> View attachment 53883
> 
> The highlight and pigment work fine on oily skin. The  balm is a no go. The brush is a waste. The result is a very subtle glow (no shimmer. It's very 'skin-like') provided you use fingers and a light touch. A little goes a long way.



Doesn't matter LOL! You look GORGEOUS!!!  Oh the horror stories of those sequins 

I did not buy this. Somehow I just wasn't feeling it. I did buy 4 of the new CT palette though 

And, I'm SOOO in love with Burberry lately.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2016)

and what will you be getting?   I might still try these I'm looking for something that gives a skin-like glow without shine/sheen. 





awickedshape said:


> I shall comfort myself with Burberry and TF and try to forget lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

So I used my nude one this weekend, and I LOVE it!  It does not amp up nearly as much as I thought it would...or at least, not as easily.  I think a lot of why it looked super super shiny was the lighting used in the pics/videos.  My husband rarely comments on my make up except to say I/it looks nice/pretty or particularly well done, but after I put this on, he walked in and was like...'Something's different.  I like it.  You look really hott.'  SO for me, it's a keeper. 

I agree that the packaging of the products themselves was a bit disappointing, but thanks to the warning from you ladies, I was careful opening the packet and had minimal sequin issues.  My husband and I are going to plop them in a bowl for my toddler to play with.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> and what will you be getting?   I might still try these I'm looking for something that gives a skin-like glow without shine/sheen.



Recently I got the Burberry Nude Gold and London With Love palettes and resdiscovered my lover for the peachy gold highlighter in TF Pink Glow so I'll be ok.
I mostly use Tilbury's Filmstar light highlight


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So I used my nude one this weekend, and I LOVE it!  It does not amp up nearly as much as I thought it would...or at least, not as easily.  I think a lot of why it looked super super shiny was the lighting used in the pics/videos.  My husband rarely comments on my make up except to say I/it looks nice/pretty or particularly well done, but after I put this on, he walked in and was like...'Something's different.  I like it.  You look really hott.'  SO for me, it's a keeper.
> 
> I agree that the packaging of the products themselves was a bit disappointing, but thanks to the warning from you ladies, I was careful opening the packet and had minimal sequin issues.  My husband and I are going to plop them in a bowl for my toddler to play with.



Aww, that is SO sweet of him! Hottie Allie


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, that is SO sweet of him! Hottie Allie



I don't know about that, but I'll take it!


----------



## fur4elise (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> View attachment 53848
> 
> 
> They're here!!!!!  And OMG they are so pretty!  That combined with the apparent glitter bomb waiting inside makes me hesitate to open.  Eeeeek!!!!



*Glitter Bombs About To Happen! I love opening up goodies!  
Good luck with the paper! You can do it! I have students running amok around the college getting ready for the annual exhibition opening tomorrow at 4 PM! Good times! Good times!*



Sabrunka said:


> K I'm kinda in love with mine .
> 
> I tried to take the best pics possible, but it's so hard to capture the true color and reflects from the Pat McGrath pigment! In my photo, from top to bottom, are Colourpop Monster, Nude pigment, Balm from the stick duo, Highlighter from the stick duo.
> 
> View attachment 53868



*Dat violet reflect! Yummmmmm!*



Ingenue said:


> Mine arrived with no warning (no shipment notification) on Saturday. Meh. I left a review on the blog. I need Miss McGrath to do better in the packaging department.
> On the skin:
> View attachment 53883
> 
> The highlight and pigment work fine on oily skin. The  balm is a no go. The brush is a waste. The result is a very subtle glow (no shimmer. It's very 'skin-like') provided you use fingers and a light touch. A little goes a long way.



*See Elegant's quote below...You is so gorgeous! * *Speaking of which! Tell me it was you that posted that most awesome pic wearing the Tatcha Sunrise: A Plum Blossom...a while back. My Kyoto Silk is on its way as we speak.  Now I'm hoping Tatcha will re-release Plum Blossom...my only missed out on, regret this year. I am really okay that I missed/skipped this release based on y'all's reviews. *



elegant-one said:


> Doesn't matter LOL! *You look GORGEOUS!!!*  Oh the horror stories of those sequins
> I did not buy this. Somehow I just wasn't feeling it. I did buy 4 of the new CT palette though
> 
> And, I'm SOOO in love with Burberry lately.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So I used my nude one this weekend, and I LOVE it!  It does not amp up nearly as much as I thought it would...or at least, not as easily.  I think a lot of why it looked super super shiny was the lighting used in the pics/videos.  My husband rarely comments on my make up except to say I/it looks nice/pretty or particularly well done, but after I put this on, he walked in and was like...'Something's different.  I like it.  You look really hott.'  SO for me, it's a keeper.
> 
> I agree that the packaging of the products themselves was a bit disappointing, but thanks to the warning from you ladies, I was careful opening the packet and had minimal sequin issues.  My husband and I are going to plop them in a bowl for my toddler to play with.



I agree, the one I have is definitely less scary than I thought it would be.  I have nude, so I ordered golden today.   I don't think I'll layer the products or use the balm, but I knew as much going into the purchase.

I love your husband's reaction!!!  Foxy lady!  

PS.  Good luck with your research.  I hope you get published in any journals you submit your papers to!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I agree, the one I have is definitely less scary than I thought it would be.  I have nude, so I ordered golden today.   I don't think I'll layer the products or use the balm, but I knew as much going into the purchase.
> 
> I love your husband's reaction!!!  Foxy lady!
> 
> PS.  Good luck with your research.  I hope you get published in any journals you submit your papers to!




Don't be afraid to layer!  That's what I did and received that (ahem) reaction.  

Thanks!!  It's always a combination of nerve-wracking and annoying, but I need it to get out the door.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2016)

OHhh how nice!! I love it!  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> So I used my nude one this weekend, and I LOVE it!  It does not amp up nearly as much as I thought it would...or at least, not as easily.  I think a lot of why it looked super super shiny was the lighting used in the pics/videos.  My husband rarely comments on my make up except to say I/it looks nice/pretty or particularly well done, but after I put this on, he walked in and was like...'Something's different.  I like it.  You look really hott.'  SO for me, it's a keeper.
> 
> I agree that the packaging of the products themselves was a bit disappointing, but thanks to the warning from you ladies, I was careful opening the packet and had minimal sequin issues.  My husband and I are going to plop them in a bowl for my toddler to play with.





awickedshape said:


> Recently I got the Burberry Nude Gold and London With Love palettes and resdiscovered my lover for the peachy gold highlighter in TF Pink Glow so I'll be ok.
> I mostly use Tilbury's Filmstar light highlight


OHhh I just reorganized my makeup so I can see everything and give stuff away.  (I even gave my mom Wes and another TF Boy lipstick.)  But you just reminded me of that TF pink glow, I think I'll use it tomorrow.


----------



## Ingenue (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Ladies! And yes, that was me with Plum Blossom. I'm glad everyone is finding their way with the sets and avoiding sequin overload. LOL. I definitely think those Burberry Nude and White highlighters do more of a 'skin' vs. shimmer finish. I still love Becca Pearl as well. I wore Nude and found that the highlighter still has a 'golden' sheen to it, which is practical. It's not white like I initially thought it was. I will NOT be layering that iridescent pink over it. No ma'am! I'll end up looking like a pink disco ball...


----------



## Ingenue (May 3, 2016)

Skin Fetish 003 in Nude. I had to offset it with contrast, otherwise I think I'd look a lil' shiny and crazy... 
The iridescent pink is on my eyes as a shadow.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> View attachment 53919
> View attachment 53918
> 
> Skin Fetish 003 in Nude. I had to offset it with contrast, otherwise I think I'd look a lil' shiny and crazy...
> The iridescent pink is on my eyes as a shadow.



I think that looks so gorgeous on you!!  The pink doesn't show so much on me except when I use it in the inner corner of my eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE9kTvZlshL/


----------



## Sabrunka (May 4, 2016)

My golden arrives today  Yay! Not sure if I want the highlighting stick though so I may try to sell it.


----------



## Ingenue (May 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I think that looks so gorgeous on you!!  The pink doesn't show so much on me except when I use it in the inner corner of my eyes.


 
Thank you! I used the pink only on my lids. It's way too iridescent for my cheeks.


----------



## boschicka (May 4, 2016)

Golden arrived today.  I prefer nude.

The box arrived with gold sequins stuck to the tape on the OUTSIDE of the box!  There were gold sequins and glitter all inside the box, but my bag of sequins/products was stuffed to the brim, so I'm thinking the dang things must have multiplied!!!  I get my packages delivered to work, so I'm going to be a favorite with the custodial crew tonight, geesh!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Golden arrived today.  I prefer nude.
> 
> The box arrived with gold sequins stuck to the tape on the OUTSIDE of the box!  There were gold sequins and glitter all inside the box, but my bag of sequins/products was stuffed to the brim, so *I'm thinking the dang things must have multiplied!!!*  I get my packages delivered to work, so I'm going to be a favorite with the custodial crew tonight, geesh!



Dying!!!  Hahahahaha!!


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Golden arrived today. I prefer nude.
> 
> The box arrived with gold sequins stuck to the tape on the OUTSIDE of the box! There were gold sequins and glitter all inside the box, but my bag of sequins/products was stuffed to the brim, so *I'm thinking the dang things must have multiplied!!!* I get my packages delivered to work, so I'm going to be a favorite with the custodial crew tonight, geesh!



*Like Star Trek Tribbles!* *~ I could not resist since...well ya know 50th anniversary Trekkie stuffs *


----------



## Sabrunka (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness. The golden is just beautiful, wtf I want to cry.  Actually both are beautiful.  I used the gold cream highlighter then applied the golden pigment on top and omg, magic!! The golden pigment on its own looks a bit sparkly, but together, HOT DAMN! I AM NOT SELLING THE STICK.  I said I probably would but NO, it's mine lol.


----------



## boschicka (May 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Oh my goodness. The golden is just beautiful, wtf I want to cry.  Actually both are beautiful.  I used the gold cream highlighter then applied the golden pigment on top and omg, magic!! The golden pigment on its own looks a bit sparkly, but together, HOT DAMN! I AM NOT SELLING THE STICK.  I said I probably would but NO, it's mine lol.



Ha! Yes, the sparkly issue is why I prefer the nude. But just to look at, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha! Yes, the sparkly issue is why I prefer the nude. But just to look at, it's gorgeous.



Lol! I mean, I think I prefer nude when worn on it's own, but overall I think golden beats it when layered with the cream highlighter! I just wish I knew what to do with that balm.  I'll probably just use it as lip balm.


----------



## montREALady (May 9, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Thank you! I used the pink only on my lids. It's way too iridescent for my cheeks.



I've read it somewhat compared to ColourPop Monster in terms of iridescence.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 10, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I've read it somewhat compared to ColourPop Monster in terms of iridescence.



Yes, they are almost identical except that monster has a white base and nude has a clear base.  Monster is also thicker and kind of cakey, so I prefer nude!


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha! Yes, the sparkly issue is why I prefer the nude. But just to look at, it's gorgeous.



*Speaking of gorgeous! Just look at Sabrunka's new avi! 
*


----------



## Sabrunka (May 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Speaking of gorgeous! Just look at Sabrunka's new avi!
> *



Haha aw thanks, I'm blushing (and slightly tearing up, shh it's almost that time of month) lol! I realized I hadn't updated my photo in a while so I decided to do so .


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Yes, they are almost identical except that monster has a white base and nude has a clear base.  Monster is also thicker and kind of cakey, so I prefer nude!



I bought Golden in store today. 

They just went live on Sephora btw.


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2016)

I'm low-key wanting the Golden pigment now lol
Hoping the feeling passes


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm low-key wanting the Golden pigment now lol
> Hoping the feeling passes



Deep breaths.  Fight it.  You can do it!


----------



## montREALady (May 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm low-key wanting the Golden pigment now lol
> Hoping the feeling passes



Why are you fighting it? If you can buy all those big high-end brands, you can buy Pat! Support yuh peeps! Lolll! 

I still haven't opened mine yet btw. Lolll. It's too nice!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Deep breaths.  Fight it.  You can do it!



You're one to talk fellow HAA member!


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're one to talk fellow HAA member!



Yes, but I'm not getting my PhD in enabling.


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're one to talk fellow HAA member!



And I said SHE could do it. Not us!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2016)

I haven't played with mine yet, but I will say the packaging is NOT worth the price. I do wish the brush was a llittle bit firmer. 
BUT, I'll still probably keep it.  THe swatches on line look purty!!! LOL  



awickedshape said:


> I'm low-key wanting the Golden pigment now lol
> Hoping the feeling passes


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I haven't played with mine yet, but I will say the packaging is NOT worth the price. I do wish the brush was a llittle bit firmer.
> BUT, I'll still probably keep it.  THe swatches on line look purty!!! LOL



I think what is happening is people are thinking of it as a collector's item and looking for special packaging, but they were made for MUA's and their kits, so lightweight, easy to carry, etc. It's supposed to be "her backstage secret weapon" that she is now sharing with other artists and the world. Most artists switch their makeup into smaller, travel-friendly containers. We don't care about special packaging. But yes, for personal use, give me all the special packaging, so I totally get what you mean. I didn't buy this for my kit, I bought it for myself as I'm sure a lot of people did since it was sold at Sephora! Mine is still wrapped in the Sephora tissue paper! I haven't opened it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, but I'm not getting my PhD in enabling.





boschicka said:


> And I said SHE could do it. Not us!


----------



## Ingenue (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I think what is happening is people are thinking of it as a collector's item and looking for special packaging, but they were made for MUA's and their kits, so lightweight, easy to carry, etc. It's supposed to be "her backstage secret weapon" that she is now sharing with other artists and the world. Most artists switch their makeup into smaller, travel-friendly containers. We don't care about special packaging. But yes, for personal use, give me all the special packaging, so I totally get what you mean. I didn't buy this for my kit, I bought it for myself as I'm sure a lot of people did since it was sold at Sephora! Mine is still wrapped in the Sephora tissue paper! I haven't opened it.



Oooooh I cannot get on board with this theory. As a practicing MUA for longer than I care to admit, this packaging is horrible and impractical. And most highly effective pro products that are not consumer ready still come in better, more practical packaging... meaning you can access it with one hand and interchange brushes and fingers seamlessly. The pro maquillage palette is nothing to look at, but damn if it's not one of the best makeup investments of my life because of quality, practicality and ease of use. And the packaging is still better because someone had the foresight to etch the brand (vs. stickers) on the case.

There isn't a valid excuse on the planet for that brush. Even ELF has etched brushes. Cheap, crooked, bubbly labels do not a pro product make. Honestly she could have spent less on those billion sequins and space saver packaging and invested in better packaging. The product QUALITY is on par with Becca, and Becca still wins the packaging war. This was attached to a name, hence the insane markup. And as one of the most respected names in the industry, she should have demanded better representation in physical product form.

And if it was a pro product, it should have been in pro stores. Not Sephora. I love and respect Ms. McGrath beyond words, but that doesn't mean she gets a pass for quarter-measures. Even Kevyn Aucoin (RIP. The reason I'm even an MUA in the first place) got it together when people started making noise.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I haven't played with mine yet, but I will say the packaging is NOT worth the price. I do wish the brush was a llittle bit firmer.
> BUT, I'll still probably keep it.  THe swatches on line look purty!!! LOL





montREALady said:


> I think what is happening is people are thinking of it as a collector's item and looking for special packaging, but they were made for MUA's and their kits, so lightweight, easy to carry, etc. It's supposed to be "her backstage secret weapon" that she is now sharing with other artists and the world. Most artists switch their makeup into smaller, travel-friendly containers. We don't care about special packaging. But yes, for personal use, give me all the special packaging, so I totally get what you mean. I didn't buy this for my kit, I bought it for myself as I'm sure a lot of people did since it was sold at Sephora! Mine is still wrapped in the Sephora tissue paper! I haven't opened it.



I guess my thing is similar to one or two reviewers on Sephora.  About $70 for the kit...what do you get?  You get a generous amount of pigment (especially given how little you need to use), a Japanese brush, and a dual-ended highlighter/balm product.  However much would you pay for a pigment?  A Japanese (granted not Hakuhodo etc. quality but still)?  A stick highlighter? A balm?  My guess is individually more than $70 even.  That said, I am also disappointed by the cheap and sloppy packaging.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

I'm not expecting some type of heavy embossed casing.  I just expect the the labels to be put on neatly without any bubbles or creasing, and the brush could've been stamped instead of a crooked label slapped on them.  Even the label at the bottom of the pigment could've been done better.  Maybe a heavier paper stock? Like what MAC uses.  One day on set, and that sucker is going to melt off or the writing will smear.   I'm technically a mua now, so I get what you are saying, they just could've spent more time on that.  I did say, well, if the packaging is this bad, the product must be awesome.  We'll see.  I've read a few so so reviews from people I trust. 



montREALady said:


> I think what is happening is people are thinking of it as a collector's item and looking for special packaging, but they were made for MUA's and their kits, so lightweight, easy to carry, etc. It's supposed to be "her backstage secret weapon" that she is now sharing with other artists and the world. Most artists switch their makeup into smaller, travel-friendly containers. We don't care about special packaging. But yes, for personal use, give me all the special packaging, so I totally get what you mean. I didn't buy this for my kit, I bought it for myself as I'm sure a lot of people did since it was sold at Sephora! Mine is still wrapped in the Sephora tissue paper! I haven't opened it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I guess my thing is similar to one or two reviewers on Sephora.  About $70 for the kit...what do you get?  You get a generous amount of pigment (especially given how little you need to use), a Japanese brush, and a dual-ended highlighter/balm product.  However much would you pay for a pigment?  A Japanese (granted not Hakuhodo etc. quality but still)?  A stick highlighter? A balm?  My guess is individually more than $70 even.  That said, *I am also disappointed by the cheap and sloppy packaging.*


  Right...  This is what bothered me.  Not that it should be a heavy Chanel/Guerlain case.    

Why did we need the balm though?  LOL  when swatched it didn't feel too greasy, but I did use a light hand.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

How did I miss this and Allie's post?   

I wonder who thought the sequined inserts were a good idea, and why?  I was able to get everything out without spillage, but... that was just dumb.  Unless people are using them to create looks? LOL 




Ingenue said:


> Oooooh I cannot get on board with this theory. As a practicing MUA for longer than I care to admit, this packaging is horrible and impractical. And most highly effective pro products that are not consumer ready still come in better, more practical packaging... meaning you can access it with one hand and interchange brushes and fingers seamlessly. *The pro maquillage palette* is nothing to look at, but damn if it's not one of the best makeup investments of my life because of quality, practicality and ease of use. And the packaging is still better because someone had the foresight to etch the brand (vs. stickers) on the case.
> 
> There isn't a valid excuse on the planet for that brush. Even ELF has etched brushes. Cheap, crooked, bubbly labels do not a pro product make. Honestly she could have spent less on those billion sequins and space saver packaging and invested in better packaging. The product QUALITY is on par with Becca, and Becca still wins the packaging war. This was attached to a name, hence the insane markup. And as one of the most respected names in the industry, she should have demanded better representation in physical product form.
> 
> And if it was a pro product, it should have been in pro stores. Not Sephora. I love and respect Ms. McGrath beyond words, but that doesn't mean she gets a pass for quarter-measures. Even Kevyn Aucoin (RIP. The reason I'm even an MUA in the first place) got it together when people started making noise.


  Are you talking about that $400 one that has, what appears to be, every shade in the universe?  I remember admiring that years ago thinking, this is why I'm not an artist. What do you do with that? LOL


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Deep breaths.  Fight it.  You can do it!



Yes!
Lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Why are you fighting it? If you can buy all those big high-end brands, you can buy Pat! Support yuh peeps! Lolll!
> 
> I still haven't opened mine yet btw. Lolll. It's too nice!!




I would *love* to, but I only want the pigment. If I got that at a reduced price, hell yeah lol
The rest would not be used and I have several other highlighters already when I don't even use highlighter every day. 
If this was a year ago, before I got the others, it would be "on like boiled corn"!
There is a TF that I want to check out, too. But I have to see the price first.
My friend who gets most of my makeup that I give away doesn't use highlighter... yet lol
I want to give her my Chanel Camelia de Plumes but the pattern does not look pretty where I used from.

I just love gold on WoC!




Prettypackages said:


> I haven't played with mine yet, but I will say the packaging is NOT worth the price. I do wish the brush was a llittle bit firmer.
> BUT, I'll still probably keep it.  THe swatches on line look purty!!! LOL




Lol! I cannot deal with that balm on me lol




Ingenue said:


> Oooooh I cannot get on board with this theory. As a practicing MUA for longer than I care to admit, this packaging is horrible and impractical. And most highly effective pro products that are not consumer ready still come in better, more practical packaging... meaning you can access it with one hand and interchange brushes and fingers seamlessly. The pro maquillage palette is nothing to look at, but damn if it's not one of the best makeup investments of my life because of quality, practicality and ease of use. And the packaging is still better because someone had the foresight to etch the brand (vs. stickers) on the case.
> 
> There isn't a valid excuse on the planet for that brush. Even ELF has etched brushes. Cheap, crooked, bubbly labels do not a pro product make. Honestly she could have spent less on those billion sequins and space saver packaging and invested in better packaging. The product QUALITY is on par with Becca, and Becca still wins the packaging war. This was attached to a name, hence the insane markup. And as one of the most respected names in the industry, she should have demanded better representation in physical product form.
> 
> And if it was a pro product, it should have been in pro stores. Not Sephora. I love and respect Ms. McGrath beyond words, but that doesn't mean she gets a pass for quarter-measures. Even Kevyn Aucoin (RIP. The reason I'm even an MUA in the first place) got it together when people started making noise.



That brush sounds like an odd lapse.
Like that itchy-looking Guerlain meteorites brush.


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I would *love* to, but I only want the pigment. If I got that at a reduced price, hell yeah lol
> The rest would not be used and I have several other highlighters already when I don't even use highlighter every day.
> If this was a year ago, before I got the others, it would be "on like boiled corn"!
> There is a TF that I want to check out, too. But I have to see the price first.
> ...



Girl you know the heat and humidity here would just laugh at us and that balm. That's the main reason I passed as well. Like you, if I could just get a highlighter, I would cave. I'm more interested in the Nude one though, because of the pink shift. I picked up THE most beautiful highlight powders from Danessa Myricks!! I can't wait to use them. I'm all out of space on my current vanity set up though.... ruh roh.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Right...  This is what bothered me.  Not that it should be a heavy Chanel/Guerlain case.
> 
> Why did we need the balm though?  LOL  when swatched it didn't feel too greasy, but I did use a light hand.



I use it for nighttime looks to really amp up the pigment because it sticks to it.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> Girl you know the heat and humidity here would just laugh at us and that balm. That's the main reason I passed as well. Like you, if I could just get a highlighter, I would cave. I'm more interested in the Nude one though, because of the pink shift. I picked up THE most beautiful highlight powders from Danessa Myricks!! I can't wait to use them. I'm all out of space on my current vanity set up though.... ruh roh.



For real lol
My spf50 and that hot sun 
Oil slick lol
I love gold but that nuance in Nude is lovely 
Nice! I don't know that brand, will get to Googling


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm not expecting some type of heavy embossed casing.  I just expect the the labels to be put on neatly without any bubbles or creasing, and the brush could've been stamped instead of a crooked label slapped on them.  Even the label at the bottom of the pigment could've been done better.  Maybe a heavier paper stock? Like what MAC uses.  One day on set, and that sucker is going to melt off or the writing will smear.   I'm technically a mua now, so I get what you are saying, they just could've spent more time on that.  I did say, well, if the packaging is this bad, the product must be awesome.  We'll see.  I've read a few so so reviews from people I trust.



I didn't open mine yet to see all that. But I have heard people talk about it and what I said before, I either read somewhere or heard someone address it on video. I actually think the person said the same thing, it's what's inside that's awesome. I guess I'll see. $72 for 3 products and a brush is the only way to justify it in the meantime... Well that and thankfully I used a gift card. Lmaooo! My own cash and it would have stayed at Sephora!


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> For real lol
> My spf50 and that hot sun
> Oil slick lol
> I love gold but that nuance in Nude is lovely
> Nice! I don't know that brand, will get to Googling



Danessa is also African American, she does makeup seminars, etc. Her stuff is nice. I almost got Nude but told myself for $72 let me get a color I would use more. Lolll. Yeah that balm is for cold-ass winter. But mainly to get the dewy look in photo shoots where the climate is controlled, lmao!


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> For real lol
> My spf50 and that hot sun
> Oil slick lol
> I love gold but that nuance in Nude is lovely
> Nice! I don't know that brand, will get to Googling



Yesss!! She's another WOC reknowned makeup artist and educator and has a line of makeup. Her focus is on enhancing skin and so on but her line has loads of pigments that are eye and lip safe, as well as illuminators you can mix in with any makeup, eye lashes etc. Her website is http://www.danessamyricksbeauty.com/


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

Ohhhh Ohhh tell me more about those.  How much do you love them? Any swatches?   I've been looking at her highlight powders.  I ordrered an illuminating powder from Sephora, by Cinema Secrets, and it reminds me of those. 





Shars said:


> Girl you know the heat and humidity here would just laugh at us and that balm. That's the main reason I passed as well. Like you, if I could just get a highlighter, I would cave. I'm more interested in the Nude one though, because of the pink shift. I picked up THE most beautiful highlight powders from Danessa Myricks!! I can't wait to use them. I'm all out of space on my current vanity set up though.... ruh roh.


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Oooooh I cannot get on board with this theory. As a practicing MUA for longer than I care to admit, this packaging is horrible and impractical. And most highly effective pro products that are not consumer ready still come in better, more practical packaging... meaning you can access it with one hand and interchange brushes and fingers seamlessly. The pro maquillage palette is nothing to look at, but damn if it's not one of the best makeup investments of my life because of quality, practicality and ease of use. And the packaging is still better because someone had the foresight to etch the brand (vs. stickers) on the case.
> 
> There isn't a valid excuse on the planet for that brush. Even ELF has etched brushes. Cheap, crooked, bubbly labels do not a pro product make. Honestly she could have spent less on those billion sequins and space saver packaging and invested in better packaging. The product QUALITY is on par with Becca, and Becca still wins the packaging war. This was attached to a name, hence the insane markup. And as one of the most respected names in the industry, she should have demanded better representation in physical product form.
> 
> And if it was a pro product, it should have been in pro stores. Not Sephora. I love and respect Ms. McGrath beyond words, but that doesn't mean she gets a pass for quarter-measures. Even Kevyn Aucoin (RIP. The reason I'm even an MUA in the first place) got it together when people started making noise.



Oooh I'm afraid to even open it now! I have to find where I saw what I wrote before. They weren't from Pat's camp but they addressed the packaging debate and it made sense at the time but what you're saying makes more sense. I didn't read/hear that it was Pro but that it was supposed to replicate what she's been using for years without focus on the packaging, but the product. I didn't expect this much lack of focus on it! She's been commenting on my IG, I should ask her! Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I use it for nighttime looks to really amp up the pigment because it sticks to it.


 Ahhhh  that makes sense.  As it was already said, it just might be my winter product.  I produce oil just looking at myself in the mirror. LOL 



Shars said:


> Yesss!! She's another WOC reknowned makeup artist and educator and has a line of makeup. Her focus is on enhancing skin and so on but her line has loads of pigments that are eye and lip safe, as well as illuminators you can mix in with any makeup, eye lashes etc. Her website is http://www.danessamyricksbeauty.com/


Her story is so motivating to me, I can't wait to dig into her products.


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> Girl you know the heat and humidity here would just laugh at us and that balm. That's the main reason I passed as well. Like you, if I could just get a highlighter, I would cave. I'm more interested in the Nude one though, because of the pink shift. I picked up THE most beautiful highlight powders from Danessa Myricks!! I can't wait to use them. I'm all out of space on my current vanity set up though.... ruh roh.



I was supposed to go back to her booth at The Makeup Show but so little time. I needed a next day!


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> How did I miss this and Allie's post?
> 
> I wonder who thought the sequined inserts were a good idea, and why?  I was able to get everything out without spillage, but... that was just dumb.  Unless people are using them to create looks? LOL
> 
> ...



I definitely use sequins on the face when I'm doing Carnival makeup! Loll

I think the sequins were a way to blind people from the packaging. I don't even want to open mine anymore.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Danessa is also African American, she does makeup seminars, etc. Her stuff is nice. I almost got Nude but told myself for $72 let me get a color I would use more. Lolll. Yeah that balm is for cold-ass winter. But mainly to get the dewy look in photo shoots where the climate is controlled, lmao!



Lol
My face gets oily in the AC at work I Can't Even lol




Shars said:


> Yesss!! She's another WOC reknowned makeup artist and educator and has a line of makeup. Her focus is on enhancing skin and so on but her line has loads of pigments that are eye and lip safe, as well as illuminators you can mix in with any makeup, eye lashes etc. Her website is http://www.danessamyricksbeauty.com/



Enhancing skin ������
Sounds interesting!

I kinda gave up on looking for Indian bloggers close to my skin tone. Maybe I should try again.
I remember starting to wear makeup a couple years ago and buying MAC lipsticks that did not look the same as on the bloggers and realizing what was happening lol


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh Ohhh tell me more about those.  How much do you love them? Any swatches?   I've been looking at her highlight powders.  I ordrered an illuminating powder from Sephora, by Cinema Secrets, and it reminds me of those.



They are soooo beautiful Pretty!! Some of the shades have really unusual shifts and a little bit goes a long way. I'm still in that unpacked mode where everything is out the suitcases but haven't been put away so I'll try to get some swatches soon. The metal pigments, you can mix into lipstick, nail polish, eyeshadow, highlighter..... basically anything! I got the shades Love Story, Supreme, Pharoah and another colour with a pink shift. I'll have to check the exact 4 enlight illuminators I got but what I remember from them is that they aren't chunky in the least and spread really nicely even without a mixing medium. I much preferred the texture on these compared to the Melanie Mills ones I picked up at IMATS last year!


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> They are soooo beautiful Pretty!! Some of the shades have really unusual shifts and a little bit goes a long way. I'm still in that unpacked mode where everything is out the suitcases but haven't been put away so I'll try to get some swatches soon. The metal pigments, you can mix into lipstick, nail polish, eyeshadow, highlighter..... basically anything! I got the shades Love Story, Supreme, Pharoah and another colour with a pink shift. I'll have to check the exact 4 enlight illuminators I got but what I remember from them is that they aren't chunky in the least and spread really nicely even without a mixing medium. I much preferred the texture on these compared to the Melanie Mills ones I picked up at IMATS last year!



I was just going to ask if you tried the Melanie Mills one. I was also supposed to go back to her booth to get the lotions. Those were nice.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhhh  that makes sense.  As it was already said, it just might be my winter product. * I produce oil just looking at myself in the mirror*. LOL
> 
> 
> Her story is so motivating to me, I can't wait to dig into her products.




Same




montREALady said:


> I definitely use sequins on the face when I'm doing Carnival makeup! Loll
> 
> I think the sequins were a way to blind people from the packaging. I don't even want to open mine anymore.



That's half your Mas costume


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhhh  that makes sense.  As it was already said, it just might be my winter product.  *I produce oil just looking at myself in the mirror. LOL
> *
> 
> *Her story is so motivating to me, I can't wait to dig into her products.*



LMBO!!!!
Her story is amazing! It makes me appreciate her so much. I also love how she pours herself into educating people now and really supports a lot of upcoming artists!



montREALady said:


> I was supposed to go back to her booth at The Makeup Show but so little time. I needed a next day!



I didn't get to her booth until the end of the second day but I was so glad I did! Hers was next to the Cozzette brushes booth.... they have my favourite setting brush so far in life. I picked up some eye brushes from Cozzette though since they were only doing 30% off vs the IMATS 50% off lol.



awickedshape said:


> Lol
> *My face gets oily in the AC at work I Can't Even lol*
> 
> 
> ...



PREACH re oily in AC!!!
Same here re looking at swatches online. It still happens that I'd see a bomb colour on someone and then get it and have it NOT move the earth for me. I'm thankful to forums like this because even the WOC bloggers are soo inconsistent with the ranges and products I'm interested in that it's not good enough for a frame of reference. I can imagine how you feel, especially if you have that olive undertone common with East Indian complexions which really skews things further.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

LOL that's the only thing I could come up with, but your theory makes sense. LOL 


montREALady said:


> I definitely use sequins on the face when I'm doing Carnival makeup! Loll
> 
> I think the sequins were a way to blind people from the packaging. I don't even want to open mine anymore.


Oh now I feel bad.  *tears*  Do it, you'll still love them. I keep looking at the gold pigment in the light.  



awickedshape said:


> Lol
> My face gets oily in the AC at work I Can't Even lol
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should be that blogger.  I actually started looking at Indian bloggers b/c I couldn't figure out what my skin undertones were and why things weren't working for me.  I found a girl in Australia, she seemed darker than me, but we were wearing the same shades. 



Shars said:


> They are soooo beautiful Pretty!! Some of the shades have really unusual shifts and a little bit goes a long way. I'm still in that unpacked mode where everything is out the suitcases but haven't been put away so I'll try to get some swatches soon. The metal pigments, you can mix into lipstick, nail polish, eyeshadow, highlighter..... basically anything! I got the shades Love Story, Supreme, Pharoah and another colour with a pink shift. I'll have to check the exact 4 enlight illuminators I got but what I remember from them is that they aren't chunky in the least and spread really nicely even without a mixing medium. I much preferred the texture on these compared to the Melanie Mills ones I picked up at IMATS last year!


Ok, I'll be patiently waiting.  *taps foot*  I hadn't even heard of Melanie Mills.


----------



## boschicka (May 18, 2016)

Amen to being oily!  I need to use my oil absorbers all throughout the day....in the dead of winter!


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shars said:


> LMBO!!!!
> Her story is amazing! It makes me appreciate her so much. I also love how she pours herself into educating people now and really supports a lot of upcoming artists!
> 
> 
> ...



My blasted office like a meat locker!! Steups! I wish we could get the pro discount even after The Makeup Show, lol. A one time code or something.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> LMBO!!!!
> Her story is amazing! It makes me appreciate her so much. I also love how she pours herself into educating people now and really supports a lot of upcoming artists!
> 
> 
> ...



Shars, you hit the nail on the head!
It was such a trip getting to understand about skin tone and lip pigmentation. 
Frustrating and a bit pricey, too. 
Everything was frosty pink on my lips.
Where were the lovely brown and peach nude tones they had with their lipsticks lol
And cystic acne is another pain in the butt. 
And underrepresentation of WoC in campaigns smh.
Only one of my friends wears lots of makeup and she can make almost anything work. She gest most of what I give away.
I remember looking at my veins to understand what this warm and cool thing was about and having another friend look at me like a mad woman when I said the words "blue-based pink/red" 
Thank goodness for you all at Specktra indeed!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL that's the only thing I could come up with, but your theory makes sense. LOL
> 
> Oh now I feel bad.  *tears*  Do it, you'll still love them. I keep looking at the gold pigment in the light.
> 
> ...



Lol
Maybe if I had a better camera. But arm and lip swatches only because I'm so lame lol

Another name to Google lol





boschicka said:


> Amen to being oily!  I need to use my oil absorbers all throughout the day....in the dead of winter!



Lol
I'm trying these Bobbi Brown blotting papers




montREALady said:


> *My blasted office like a meat locker*!! Steups! I wish we could get the pro discount even after The Makeup Show, lol. A one time code or something.



Same


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> My blasted office like a meat locker!! Steups! *I wish we could get the pro discount even after The Makeup Show, lol. A one time code or something.*



Black|Up and Inglot gave codes that are valid until end of June or July I think. When I find my cards, I'll send you the codes!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oooh I'm afraid to even open it now! I have to find where I saw what I wrote before. They weren't from Pat's camp but they addressed the packaging debate and it made sense at the time but what you're saying makes more sense. I didn't read/hear that it was Pro but that it was supposed to replicate what she's been using for years without focus on the packaging, but the product. I didn't expect this much lack of focus on it! *She's been commenting on my IG, I should ask her! Lol*


 *sigh* you're so lucky.  (LOL) 



boschicka said:


> Amen to being oily!  I need to use my oil absorbers all throughout the day....in the dead of winter!


The worst!!!


I can't quote everyone b/c it would be ridiculous, so I'll just make my random comments. 

It is on my bucket list to make it to Carnivale, somewhere. Don't let me be in shape like I want, I'll be dancing, shaking, and half ass naked too! 

 Shars I finally tried an eye brush by Cozette, I think I love them.   You said they are your favorite setting brushes?  OK... I'll have to look into them.  Was it you who loved Senna brushes? Or have you just been talking about these? 

I want to take an in depth class on undertones.  I know it sounds crazy, but what you see online is not practical.  WOC= warm, golden  White= Cool Everyone else= olive.  What about red, pink, blue, peach, yellow, orange and etc...    LIke, you can be white, extremely pale, and warm.   You can be dark and cool.  And what is golden anyway?!  Plus, you'd think only Mediterranean/Indian skin can be Olive...  I'm starting to think differently.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh* you're so lucky.  (LOL)
> 
> 
> The worst!!!
> ...



Lol!


...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

I want one! LOL 





Shars said:


> Black|Up and Inglot gave codes that are valid until end of June or July I think. When I find my cards, I'll send you the codes!


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh* you're so lucky.  (LOL)
> 
> 
> The worst!!!
> ...



Yayyy! I can't wait to start using my Cozzette eye brushes but I have to wash 'em first. I got . Yessss... my favourite setting brushes is the Cozzette S120 and after that the S126. The eye brushes I bought are the S175, D240 and the D225. Which one(s) do you have? No, sorry. I don't own any Senna brushes but I've heard good things! 

You're so right re undertones. I've done makeup on darkskin girls who have very yellow undertones. Goes so contrary to the automatically perceived red undertone on all women of colour. I also know some fair and very fair skin girls who have yellow undertones as opposed to the falsely assumed pink undertone.



Prettypackages said:


> I want one! LOL



Lol no problem! They were generic as far as I remember. 40% off Black|up and 30% off Inglot if I remember correctly. I'll send to you when I find the cards.


----------



## Ingenue (May 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oooh I'm afraid to even open it now! I have to find where I saw what I wrote before. They weren't from Pat's camp but they addressed the packaging debate and it made sense at the time but what you're saying makes more sense. I didn't read/hear that it was Pro but that it was supposed to replicate what she's been using for years without focus on the packaging, but the product. I didn't expect this much lack of focus on it! She's been commenting on my IG, I should ask her! Lol



Oooooooh yes ask her because I was SOOOOO VEXED about the packaging Girl! It made me sad because I actually like the highlighter and pigment (I hate the balm and brush), and I was looking at the packaging like REALLY? OKAY SO Y'ALL DIDN'T EVEN TRY. It's kind of a hot mess. It's soooooooo cheap. Not even quality plastic. And the fact that the brush has a sticker on it (not to mention that it's just flimsy and worthless) just sent me over the edge. I went off on my blog because she has too much capital and too much access to greatness to turn out this kind of packaging.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> **sigh* you're so lucky.  (LOL)*
> 
> 
> The worst!!!
> ...


Oh please, lollll. I was such a geek that day at the Sephora display, she probably felt sorry for me, lolllll!

I want to take a class on it too and actually in one of the focus series I went to at The Makeup Show the instructor spoke about it and just the color wheel/theory in general and having that down.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> Black|Up and Inglot gave codes that are valid until end of June or July I think. When I find my cards, I'll send you the codes!


I need to dig up in my folder with all the stuff from that weekend, I think I got a code from someone I bought stuff from. Thanks boo!!


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Oooooooh yes ask her because I was SOOOOO VEXED about the packaging Girl! It made me sad because I actually like the highlighter and pigment (I hate the balm and brush), and I was looking at the packaging like REALLY? OKAY SO Y'ALL DIDN'T EVEN TRY. It's kind of a hot mess. It's soooooooo cheap. Not even quality plastic. And the fact that the brush has a sticker on it (not to mention that it's just flimsy and worthless) just sent me over the edge. I went off on my blog because she has too much capital and too much access to greatness to turn out this kind of packaging.


I've been putting off opening it because I figured I should record it for my blog or IG or something and I haven't had a chance to do that. Now I'm putting it off because I'm scared to see the horror! I heard about the sticker! I almost feel like they shouldn't have even bothered with that. Just leave it blank. Can the balm be used on the lips? LMAO! I just ordered two Wet N Wild highlighter sticks from their new Summer collection, Pat's stick better not be comparable. LMAOOO! I'm laughing but I'm really scared.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2016)

Oh girl, that will be interesting to see!!  I hope they are not similar. 

We should start conducting our own makeup classes here.  I learn a lot from you all.   I also need more help with matching bronzer with undertones.   I'm determined to get this down.  I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## arch (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's a look at LUST 004; it's described as "six sinfully pigmented matte lipsticks" that will be available on 8.30.16 as either singles, in a kit (Flesh, Venom and Blood), or as a bundle (Hedonism) with everything included:


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2016)

arch said:


> Here's a look at LUST 004; it's described as "six sinfully pigmented matte lipsticks" that will be available on 8.30.16 as either singles, in a kit (Flesh, Venom and Blood), or as a bundle (Hedonism) with everything included:
> 
> View attachment 55695


*OOOOoooooh! Thank you for the post!*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2016)

[video=youtube;a19SI4PtFdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a19SI4PtFdg[/video]
*Pat McGrath Labs 004*


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2016)

Hmm,  iono Pat... hopefully it'll be at Sephora again. 

What's in the pots?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2016)

arch said:


> Here's a look at LUST 004; it's described as "six sinfully pigmented matte lipsticks" that will be available on 8.30.16 as either singles, in a kit (Flesh, Venom and Blood), or as a bundle (Hedonism) with everything included:
> 
> View attachment 55695


Interesting...thanks.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Aug 7, 2016)

I like the look of these but think if she was going to package them as separate sets, maybe do the glitter individually? I mean, that is a serious editorial look. Can't see any place I might be going with gold glitter lips, stunning as it looks when photographed!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2016)

Venom

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI737IAAx2E/


----------



## boschicka (Aug 10, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Venom
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI737IAAx2E/



Pretty!  Are you planning to get anything?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Pretty!  Are you planning to get anything?



I don't think so.
You?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 10, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I don't think so.
> You?



No, this is an easy skip for me.  The looks are pretty, but no glitter lips for this lady!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No, this is an easy skip for me.  The looks are pretty, but no glitter lips for this lady!






..


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

*Musings of a Muse*
*The kits launch August 30th at Sephora.com and will be available in 3 shade selections for $60 each!*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 16, 2016)

As a lover of red lips, glitter and Christmas, I don't think I can say no to these.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 17, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> As a lover of red lips, glitter and Christmas, I don't think I can say no to these.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 18, 2016)

MOAR sequins!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2016)

That's not a bad price, unless you want them all.  which of course, I think I do.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 25, 2016)

We Tried All 3 Pat McGrath Lip Kits. Here's What They Look Like In REAL Life.     &   There's a New Lip Kit in Town, and All the Celebs Are Loving It | E! News


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> We Tried All 3 Pat McGrath Lip Kits. Here's What They Look Like In REAL Life.     &   There's a New Lip Kit in Town, and All the Celebs Are Loving It | E! News




*Hmmmmmm? Does not think one wants to be eating glitter nor dealing with fall out on one's chin...*


----------



## Shars (Aug 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> We Tried All 3 Pat McGrath Lip Kits. Here's What They Look Like In REAL Life.     &   There's a New Lip Kit in Town, and All the Celebs Are Loving It | E! News



I really didn't want to want these... but I keep seeing pics and loving them. Especially the Venom 2!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 56019
> *Hmmmmmm? Does not think one wants to be eating glitter nor dealing with fall out on one's chin...*


  It would make kissing a challenge, at any rate 



Shars said:


> I really didn't want to want these... but I keep seeing pics and loving them. Especially the Venom 2!


 LOL!


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> We Tried All 3 Pat McGrath Lip Kits. Here's What They Look Like In REAL Life.     &   There's a New Lip Kit in Town, and All the Celebs Are Loving It | E! News



Yikes  Pat''s work is flawless, but those products eeek!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 27, 2016)

I can't tell if it was them, or the products I'll check it out at Sephora. 



Jayjayy said:


> Yikes  Pat''s work is flawless, but those products eeek!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2016)

Naomi Campbell Rocks Glitter Lips at the MTV VMAs With Pat McGrath'''s Lust 004


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Yikes  Pat''s work is flawless, but those products eeek!


  It's just not for me


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 30, 2016)

*LUST 004 is Live! You can buy the whole shebang, a single kit or single lippie!
*


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2016)

004
Instagram

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2016)

[MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION] did you get anything?


----------



## Shars (Aug 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> @Shars did you get anything?



Girl I ain able with that rush and the madness that is her website *smh*. Depending on how I feel when it launches on Sephora, I'll decide then. I'm thinking of one of the kits with the two lipsticks though. Either Flesh (the nudes) or Bloodwine (the vamps).

Did you get anything or planning to get anything?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm just hoping to score the Flesh kit and would even consider buying the larger kit just to have it.  I love the quality of the products, even though the packaging is inexcusable.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> Girl* I ain able* with that rush and the madness that is her website *smh*. Depending on how I feel when it launches on Sephora, I'll decide then. I'm thinking of one of the kits with the two lipsticks though. Either Flesh (the nudes) or Bloodwine (the vamps).
> 
> Did you get anything or planning to get anything?



Lol

Bloodwine looks good

I'll be skipping for now. I'm waiting for Neiman's to have a beauty bag event


----------



## Shars (Aug 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> Bloodwine looks good
> 
> I'll be skipping for now. I'm waiting for Neiman's to have a beauty bag event



*sigh*... So many things... so little money! HAHA.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> *sigh*... So many things... so little money! HAHA.



Yesssss lol


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 6, 2016)

Is anyone getting these?  I want either Vermilion or Bloodwine. If I had enough money I'd buy the everything kit, but one kit should be sufficient.  I still regret not getting the nude skin fetish 003 (gave too much thought) and the phantom 002 pigments (forgot the release date).


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 6, 2016)

My cart is loaded but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger. That packaging is SO raggedy... AGAIN! Why? I just can't abide by that flimsy looking madness. And glitter lips are a no go in terms of actual reality (and I have a crap ton of microfine glitter anyways) so I was just interested in the lipsticks. There was a predictable meltdown on the launch date on Instagram. Again. I didn't even try. Website was crashing and what not. People throwing tantrums on Instagram and Pat trying to keep everyone calm. Someone should lose their job because it's not that hard to expand traffic channels. Hell, even MAC got it together to prep for big launches. One problem is all that flash garbage she has on the home page. Slows everything down and bottlenecks traffic. I'm not even technically savvy and even I know better.  I'm just not understanding the level of shenanigans. It's so unprofessional, and that drugstore bargain bin packaging is not helping matters at all.


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> My cart is loaded but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger. That packaging is SO raggedy... AGAIN! Why? I just can't abide by that flimsy looking madness. And glitter lips are a no go in terms of actual reality (and I have a crap ton of microfine glitter anyways) so I was just interested in the lipsticks. There was a predictable meltdown on the launch date on Instagram. Again. I didn't even try. Website was crashing and what not. People throwing tantrums on Instagram and Pat trying to keep everyone calm. Someone should lose their job because it's not that hard to expand traffic channels. Hell, even MAC got it together to prep for big launches. One problem is all that flash garbage she has on the home page. Slows everything down and bottlenecks traffic. I'm not even technically savvy and even I know better.  I'm just not understanding the level of shenanigans. It's so unprofessional, and that drugstore bargain bin packaging is not helping matters at all.



Same predicament here. $25 per lipstick on its own.... makes more sense to buy the kits right? Except that like you, I don't need the gloss, glitters or pigments. I love her but I'm going to have to skip yet again.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> Same predicament here. $25 per lipstick on its own.... makes more sense to buy the kits right? Except that like you, I don't need the gloss, glitters or pigments. I love her but I'm going to have to skip yet again.



Yeah. And it all makes me sad because I think she is fully worthy of her LEGEND ARTIST status. But those products... nope.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 6, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> My cart is loaded but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger. That packaging is SO raggedy... AGAIN! Why? I just can't abide by that flimsy looking madness. And glitter lips are a no go in terms of actual reality (and I have a crap ton of microfine glitter anyways) so I was just interested in the lipsticks. There was a predictable meltdown on the launch date on Instagram. Again. I didn't even try. Website was crashing and what not. People throwing tantrums on Instagram and Pat trying to keep everyone calm. Someone should lose their job because it's not that hard to expand traffic channels. Hell, even MAC got it together to prep for big launches. One problem is all that flash garbage she has on the home page. Slows everything down and bottlenecks traffic. I'm not even technically savvy and even I know better.  I'm just not understanding the level of shenanigans. It's so unprofessional, and that drugstore bargain bin packaging is not helping matters at all.


As per this video, the reason why the packaging is so cheap is because the formula is so expensive (as per Pat via this YT'er).
Unboxing Pat McGrath Lust 004 | THE MOST AMAZING GLITTER LIP EVER! - YouTube


----------



## montREALady (Sep 6, 2016)

Ordered Venom 2 lipstick.


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2016)

montREALady said:


> As per this video, the reason why the packaging is so cheap is because the formula is so expensive (as per Pat via this YT'er).
> Unboxing Pat McGrath Lust 004 | THE MOST AMAZING GLITTER LIP EVER! - YouTube



I'm sure she could've save some money on those darn sequins in each packet though lol!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm sure she could've save some money on those darn sequins in each packet though lol!


OMG I know! Lawd!


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm sure she could've save some money on those darn sequins in each packet though lol!



Agree 100%! 

They are so unnecessary unless you're a designer with a dire need for sequins. I get the intention for a special touch on packaging, but they are so counterproductive and impractical. A little box would have been sufficient imo.  

These are supposed to launch during mid day but I'll be in the middle of a class that I can't skip and college internet is a bit of a mess right now.  I'm still on the fence between Vermillion Venom and Bloodwine. I can't believe I'm going back and forth with red lipsticks, of all the colors in the world.  Flesh is kind of tricky because it looks peach-brown toned. I wish the glitters were sold individually.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 8, 2016)

Since I couldn't decide which kit to get, I got both Bloodwine and Vermillion Venom because I have no shame, lol.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Since I couldn't decide which kit to get, I got both Bloodwine and Vermillion Venom because I have no shame, lol.



LOL!! I hope you enjoy them. I was leaning towards Bloodwine but skipped in the end. I really don't need any more lipsticks ever again in life lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Since I couldn't decide which kit to get, I got both Bloodwine and Vermillion Venom because I have no shame, lol.




Lol you are amongst friends



Shars said:


> LOL!! I hope you enjoy them. I was leaning towards Bloodwine but skipped in the end. I really don't need any more lipsticks ever again in life lol.



Yesss
This said, despite the fact that I just ordered two lip products  for the NM beauty event lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2016)

I completely forgot about this, so the full set is sold out.  But it looks like you can get individual lippies, sans glitter and etc...


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm sure she could've save some money on those darn sequins in each packet though lol!



RIGHT!
 I am tired of that excuse about the packaging. Bite doesn't make excuses for its packaging that that formula is fantastic. Just do better on the outside. Like, c'mon. I got four of the lipsticks because I don't need all that other rigamoro. The formulation is good. The lipsticks are SMALL (as in skinny). The tubes are thin and flimsy... yayy for consistency on raggedy packaging. SMH

The formula reminds me of Tilbury, Tom Ford, and MAC. I'm not sure WHAT is so expensive about them, because they perform on par with a good matte, which you can get cheaper at MAC and about the same (formulation to volume) with Tilbury. You're just paying for the name with Tom Ford... and STILL with better packaging. 

I just really don't like the 'excuses.'


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2016)

Are the colors dupeable?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 15, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Are the colors dupeable?



The colors aren't unique and can be easily duped across brands as well as the formula.  There's nothing special about the glitter, gloss and pigment.  Honestly, Lit glitters are stunning and even the cheap ones in the dollar bin at Michael's during the holidays.  I do love my Flesh kit and highlighter kit very much.  

Sadly, the packaging issue is true, especially if you compare it to Tom Ford.  I do enjoy the quality of the make-up.  But, with my Flesh kit, I'm not seeing the value as I thought.  She needs to revamp the packaging to protect the valuable product inside.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 15, 2016)

I got the vermillion set and the flesh 2 lipstick. I'm surprised at how much I love it all. I love that the glitter doesn't go flying everywhere when I apply it and I'm impressed with the lipstick formula. It's creamy without sliding around and off my lips. The clear gloss isn't something I need, but whatever. OMG the sequins are so pretty but of course I knocked over the bag and half of it went every-damn-where. The packaging is fine to me. It looks like something from a lab and that goes with the name. *shrug*


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 16, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> The packaging is fine to me. It looks like something from a lab and that goes with the name. *shrug*



Then why the sequins? I feel like Tim Gunn when he went off about Kanye. Especially when my stickers on the lipsticks ended up with white scratches from the sequins.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Then why the sequins? I feel like Tim Gunn when he went off about Kanye. Especially when my stickers on the lipsticks ended up with white scratches from the sequins.



lol I was referring to the lipsticks themselves. I think the sequins are about jazzing it up. Like let's distract the people with shiny things so they won't think too hard about the rest of the packaging.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 16, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> lol I was referring to the lipsticks themselves. I think the sequins are about jazzing it up. Like let's distract the people with shiny things so they won't think too hard about the rest of the packaging.



Girl I guess. I just love you for real. I can't get with that packaging though.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 16, 2016)

Absolutely loving Venom 2 lipstick!


----------



## Shars (Oct 18, 2016)

These look interesting:

Pat McGrath Metalmorphosis Kits for November 2016


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> These look interesting:
> 
> Pat McGrath Metalmorphosis Kits for November 2016



*Yes! For me this is the most appealing of everything she has released. Hmmmmm?!*


(temptalia)
*Sephora Link*


----------



## Shars (Oct 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes! For me this is the most appealing of everything she has released. Hmmmmm?!*
> View attachment 57027
> 
> (temptalia)
> *Sephora Link*



Her IG says it's launching on her site around November 20th and on Sephora's after. I wonder if by some great magic of the heavens it would launch during the VIB sale. I would probably consider getting the mammoth kit then.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> Her IG says it's launching on her site around November 20th and on Sephora's after. I wonder if by *some great magic of the heavens* it would launch during the VIB sale. I would probably consider getting the mammoth kit then.


*Ditto! It would be a great value for sure! *


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

View attachment 57034


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 57034



STOPPPPPPP!!!  I need them all.  Now!  And the MAC EDSFs!  NOW NOW NOW!!!  (Yep, I'm throwing a tantrum like a 2yr old!)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> STOPPPPPPP!!!  I need them all.  Now!  And the MAC EDSFs!  NOW NOW NOW!!!  (Yep, I'm throwing a tantrum like a 2yr old!)



They are taking 4eva! And I need that MSF duochrome pinwheel 



I am trying to be good until TF Holiday but I'm adding to my Saks cart in another tab womp womp wompppp


----------



## Shars (Oct 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ditto! It would be a great value for sure! *



I lied earlier lol. It's actually launching on her site on November 15th and on Sephora on November 22nd. Still hope the VIB sale is around that time lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 57034


*These are sweet!!!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

Are you guys trying to kill me?     I'm adulting remember?    *repeats motto over and over*


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 21, 2016)

I would buy this if she'd release the pigments as singles like she did with the lipsticks. If not, then I would get either the gold or silver kit. Is it me or do the bronze and copper shades look alike?


----------



## Trigger (Oct 23, 2016)

I have yet to make a purchase from this line, every time I try its sold out. The gold is being released again this year in a few days and I trying to stalk the website so soon as it is available I can purchase it .


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2016)

*EARLY ACCESS  now via email. The code I got was HEAVYMETAL! 
On the fence but thinking about ordering a kit...*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *EARLY ACCESS  now via email. The code I got was HEAVYMETAL!
> On the fence but thinking about ordering a kit...*



Which one? I'm so torn on these.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Which one? I'm so torn on these.


*I love the copper...and yes...I am torn too! I really want to grab something from her to support her...yet...
Part of me thinks I could find a duplicate for the pigment (most likely MAC). Dat metallic tho!  
I could skip the cream base. I have MAC Improper Copper (CCB) in my stash and I do pull it out now & again...but I find the cream based stuff slips around a lot on me. Also, would I use the marker? Hmmmm...I also already have both the Mehron & Ben Nye mixing medium.
So in essence I just killed my impulse to buy with all the rational reasoning...sigh*


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 15, 2016)

They may have learned a tiny bit from the  last crapshow. I got multiple emails explaining the code delay. And when I finally got it nothing was sold out. Everything still appears to be up on the site, which is a first. Either they boosted inventory or too many people got burned in the past and gave up this time around.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I love the copper...and yes...I am torn too! I really want to grab something from her to support her...yet...
> Part of me thinks I could find a duplicate for the pigment (most likely MAC). Dat metallic tho!
> I could skip the cream base. I have MAC Improper Copper (CCB) in my stash and I do pull it out now & again...but I find the cream based stuff slips around a lot on me. Also, would I use the marker? Hmmmm...I also already have both the Mehron & Ben Nye mixing medium.
> So in essence I just killed my impulse to buy with all the rational reasoning...sigh*



Ha! I wish we could just buy the pigment. I think it would be nice to have a strong and truly metallic gold to put over other shadows. And I like the bronze too. Hmmm, I'll have to think about it until the Sephora release.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha! *I wish we could just buy the pigment. I think it would be nice to have a strong and truly metallic gold to put over other shadows.* And I like the bronze too. Hmmm, I'll have to think about it until the Sephora release.


*Exactly! I would go in for just one or 2 of the pigments...and you know what, I will hold off until the Sephora release too. *


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Exactly! I would go in for just one or 2 of the pigments...and you know what, I will hold off until the Sephora release too. *



The copper pigment would look nice on you.  I think it's too orange for me.  And while I don't enjoy cream products, I prefer the look of the copper cream to the bronze cream, but I like the bronze pigment better.  And I have no interest in the silver kit, so buying the whole shebang doesn't make sense either.  First world makeup dilemmas!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The copper pigment would look nice on you.  I think it's too orange for me.  And while I don't enjoy cream products, I prefer the look of the copper cream to the bronze cream, but I like the bronze pigment better.  And I have no interest in the silver kit, so buying the whole shebang doesn't make sense either.  First world makeup dilemmas!



*LOL! Right there with ya! Initially buying the whole shebang was enticing, but then I started to break it down just like you. What would I truly use? C'est la vie!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll probably wait for Sephora too.  I had good luck getting stuff last time.


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2016)

Depending on how much $$ I have when this goes live on Sephora, I think I'm going to get the Bronze and Copper Kits. The gold is stunning but I only want the pigment.


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 16, 2016)

It is good news . Thanks a lots for your tips.


----------



## chi1216 (Nov 16, 2016)

I ended up getting the silver and gold set. Hopefully I love them.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm torn between the gold or silver kits. All I know for sure is that I don't want the bronze kit, lol. Pat should really sell the pigments separately instead of the black eyeliner marker pen. I'll wait for the Sephora release too.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I'm torn between the gold or silver kits. All I know for sure is that I don't want the bronze kit, lol. Pat should really sell the pigments separately instead of the black eyeliner marker pen. I'll wait for the Sephora release too.



I agree. That's how she did the lip kits so I dunno why she did it in this way this time around. It's like she's making everybody pay for a marker that nobody wants lol.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow, only 2 of the 4 kits have sold out on her site.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 16, 2016)

chi1216 said:


> I ended up getting the silver and gold set. Hopefully I love them.


*
Please report back and if you can swatches mama! Please please 
*


boschicka said:


> Wow, only 2 of the 4 kits have sold out on her site.


*
Wow not entirely sold out yet...I wonder if it is the pre-holiday lull...I know I am holding out on spending too much because of BF & CM next week. Plus, getting ready for Thanksgiving, I needed to do more "adulting"...like purchasing more dinnerware Hey, I have to have nice plates to serve dinner to the hubby's kids * *Or maybe many are tired of having to buy "full" kits of products...*


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Wow not entirely sold out yet...I wonder if it is the pre-holiday lull...I know I am holding out on spending too much because of BF & CM next week. Plus, getting ready for Thanksgiving, I needed to do more "adulting"...like purchasing more dinnerware Hey, I have to have nice plates to serve dinner to the hubby's kids * *Or maybe many are tired of having to buy "full" kits of products...*



I'm thinking a little of both.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay, the everything kit is worth it. I can't speak for the baby kits... but in terms of value the everything kit is where it's at. This is her best effort yet. The packaging for the creams are more substantial and I acutally like that child-like marker eyeliner (EVEN THOUGH MY PAPER LABEL WAS CROOKED. DAMMIT PAT). I see this as a massive improvement from Skin Fetish and that glitter lip madness. I like this collection best of the three.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2016)

and my wallet weeps...


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2016)

I grabbed the bronze and the gold kits.  I hope I don't regret skipping the copper!  It looked too orange for me though in the few looks I saw.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I grabbed the bronze and the gold kits.  I hope I don't regret skipping the copper!  It looked too orange for me though in the few looks I saw.


*
Let us know what ya think! I have both the bronze and copper in my  list!*


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2016)

*DAMN! I am feeling these!!! 
Everything Kit!
*


*Pigment next to cream*


*Pigment layered on cream*


(courtesy reallyree)


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow, bronze and copper are crazy similar!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Wow, bronze and copper are crazy similar!


*Agree! Soooo...I may be able to swing just one...and like you I am liking that bronze! The copper does have more orange...
The base cream looks nearly identical to me.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2016)

I really want to get one of these. I feel like I will have serious FOMO if I don't. It's gold or bronze for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I really want to get one of these. I feel like I will have serious FOMO if I don't. It's gold or bronze for me.



I think I just made up my mind to skip. I was cleaning up some product and I realized I already have Mehron Mixing Medium and the Mehron Metallic Powders in Bronze, Cooper and Gold. I can get same effect that I was planning to use the Pat McGrath products for. Anyone else has these products as well? How would you compare the Mehron vs the Pat McGrath?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 26, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I just made up my mind to skip. I was cleaning up some product and I realized I already have Mehron Mixing Medium and the Mehron Metallic Powders in Bronze, Cooper and Gold. I can get same effect that I was planning to use the Pat McGrath products for. Anyone else has these products as well? How would you compare the Mehron vs the Pat McGrath?



*OMG! LOL! Me too! I just re-orged my whole stash and found Ben Nye Liquiset, MAC Crushed Metallic Pigments in Silver & Gold, MAC Copper Pigment AND Mehron Silver & Gold Metallic Powders...Plus I have MAC Spiced Gold Metal X Cream, Improper Copper Cream, and Glorify EDSF!!! Sorry Pat...I can totally dupe!*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2016)

My two orders arrived at work today b/c we were closed for the holiday.  I have [email protected] glitter EVERYWHERE.  Some of it was even stuck to my cream shadows...the actual cream.  How is that sanitary to have craft glitter on my eyeshadow?!?
Anywho, the pigments aren't as smooth as I had assumed they'd be.  Left tiny specks of glitter on my hand after wiping them away.  Beautiful though and easier to deal with than a loose powder.  I think mixing the bronze and gold will give a coppery look, so no need to have them all!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 13, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



Maybe I can finally get the nude skin fetish 003 this time. I wish it could've been rereleased at Sephora, but I'll try with Pat's site.  Still happy with the Lust 004 lip kits even though they're more for artsy looks.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> Maybe I can finally get the nude skin fetish 003 this time. I wish it could've been rereleased at Sephora, but I'll try with Pat's site.  Still happy with the Lust 004 lip kits even though they're more for artsy looks.



I hope you can get what you want!

I like the Golden powder only but I may have to skip this time around again :/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2017)

If they are bring back two collections, I'm wondering if I should hold out hope that they will bring Metalmorphosis back.


----------



## katred (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm kind of perplexed as to what is going on with this brand. Every product got removed from the Sephora Canada site for weeks, and now just one has returned. There were no indications that they were anywhere close to running out of the eye shadow sets, but they disappeared.


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 21, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> If they are bring back two collections, I'm wondering if I should hold out hope that they will bring Metalmorphosis back.



They never sold out, at least the single versions. I don't know if the complete set sold out or not, but I know for sure that all of the single sets were still around. They were removed a week or two before the restock of the lust 004 lipsticks on Sephora, so they might bring back the metalmorphosis 005 someday.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2017)

006 

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Kaidan (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought the nude skin fetish 003 during the site restock and it's taking forever to ship. It only appears that the order was confirmed and that's pretty much it. -_-  Had I known that Sephora would also do the restock I would've bought it there instead of Pat's site, ugh.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2017)

Dark Star 006 
Instagram


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah, I'll get it!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah, I'll get it!




I think I'm good. I have similar shades and tbh really don't wear them much anymore


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2017)

Instagram

I saw a video of a silver shade being applied and it was so intense! Can't find it now :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

but there are 3 different kits!!!  LOL  





awickedshape said:


> I think I'm good. I have similar shades and tbh really don't wear them much anymore


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> but there are 3 different kits!!!  LOL



I can't, I can't lol



Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I can't, I can't lol





awickedshape said:


> Instagram



*Ooooooh...*


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2017)

They have it up on Sephora so early! Almost a month away lol


Pat McGrath's Newest Kit Will Give You the Ultimate Galaxy Eyes - theFashionSpot


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh wow... I like that brown...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2017)

So I'm going to have to buy both to get brown and blue but those two colors are the only differences? Booo


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2017)

*$130 Bucks!!! * *oh well...I won't be adding any Pat this go around.*


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

Video Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

Collaboration? Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 4, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



*o.k. *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *o.k. *



Lol



...


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol...



*Lol! Can you tell I luuuurv KK?! *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Lol! Can you tell I luuuurv KK?! *



Lol
I do think the new look is great on her. 
I don't gravitate towards what the Ks and Js are associated with, though


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 11, 2017)

006 Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2017)

*Early Access Tues April 11th ~ Code DRKSTR +10% off*


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 12, 2017)

I see she sold out (or they are UNAVAILABLE as it were) today. I bet they limited the hell out of the offering, considering that Metalmorphosis was available for days after the initial frenzy, and I can't imagine that's a good look for the hype. It'll be up on Sephora at the end of the month. I got Ultrasuede (because a blue is beautiful but totes impractical in my world). I'm sure I'll get it in the mail around the same time it goes live on Sephora.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm leaning towards the brown one also.  She's bogus for the setup of this one though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2017)

anyone buy this set?


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 26, 2017)

^I'm skipping this time.  I really like the ultraviolet blue version of the set, but I find it overpriced and I'm really over the cheap and sequin packaging. She needed to do a version that included both the ultrasuede brown and ultraviolet blue pigments instead of making them exclusive to a set.


After having a month of problematic customer service issues with Pat's site, my SkinFetish 003 in Nude finally arrived a week ago. It feels bittersweet because while I love the pigment, I'm not a fan of the cheap brush that came with the set and I'm 50/50 with the balm-highlighter stick. I like the highlighter side, but I don't have much use for the balm side. It's like buying a Wet n Wild product at an exorbitant price on eBay. This might not stop me from buying PMG's products in the future, but I'm certainly not ordering from her site again and just stick with the Sephora release dates. It also downgraded the hype that I had for future products as well.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> anyone buy this set?



I caved and it arrived today from Sephora.  The bag was open and everything spilled all over the place. They were spilling out the sides of the box before I even opened it.  An absolute mess and made for an awful presentation.  CS said they would send another.  I don't know how that happened as the packaging is usually hard to open and scissors are needed. I'm not bothered by the sequins. I think they are so pretty and look artistic.  I like that the packaging can be reused or repurposed. I finally thought of a use for them though.  I only got the brown but I was surprised that they didn't offer the brown and the blue together.

I wasn't going to get this because I was still waiting for a relaunch of Lust 5 and wanted to make certain funds were available if it ever happened. But then I thought I would be sorry if it sold out so . .  . here I am.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I caved and it arrived today from Sephora.  The bag was open and everything spilled all over the place. They were spilling out the sides of the box before I even opened it.  An absolute mess and made for an awful presentation.  CS said they would send another.  I don't know how that happened as the packaging is usually hard to open and scissors are needed. I'm not bothered by the sequins. I think they are so pretty and look artistic.  I like that the packaging can be reused or repurposed. I finally thought of a use for them though.  I only got the brown but I was surprised that they didn't offer the brown and the blue together.
> 
> I wasn't going to get this because I was still waiting for a relaunch of Lust 5 and wanted to make certain funds were available if it ever happened. But then I thought I would be sorry if it sold out so . .  . here I am.



I let my toddler play with the sequins every so often, and she LOVES it, lol.  It's a big sparkly mess for weeks (months) after, but so worth it for her joy.  My husband jokes that whoever we sell the house to years later will still be finding random sequins in their kitchen.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2017)

my sequins from previous packages all spilled, I combined them for a while and just eventually threw them away.   I got the brown. I haven't had timeto play with them yet.  the blue sequins are pretty!


----------



## clidre (May 1, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> my sequins from previous packages all spilled, I combined them for a while and just eventually threw them away.   I got the brown. I haven't had timeto play with them yet.  the blue sequins are pretty!


I'm leaning towards the brown too. I find difficult to see swatches of the brown online. The ones I managed to see are filtered so not really trustable. I wonder if it's dupable.... I have so many bronze and brown eyeshadows that I think I would be disappointed... but I don't like the blue too much. Too '80 looking...


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

Pat McGrath Labs Dark Matter 006 — Beauty by Kelsey


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2017)

The new collection is up on her site as coming soon.  Pics shown.  MatteTrance LUST: MatteTrance™ – PAT McGRATH LABS


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 12, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The new collection is up on her site as coming soon.  Pics shown.  MatteTrance LUST: MatteTrance™ – PAT McGRATH LABS



Yes!  Some kind of packaging.  Hopefully, the lipsticks won't dry out.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 12, 2017)

Were the previous lipsticks matte? I own one, but it's so far away in the other room.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Were the previous lipsticks matte? I own one, but it's so far away in the other room.





This one time my lipstick box was 6ft away but I was lying down and Googled a swatch instead


----------



## boschicka (Jun 12, 2017)

I couldn't love this more!



awickedshape said:


> This one time my lipstick box was 6ft away but I was lying down and Googled a swatch instead


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I couldn't love this more!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 13, 2017)

Allure Mag's snapchat had some colors demo'd


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 19, 2017)

Instagram

Pat McGrath Lust Matte Trance Review and Best Lipstick Tips

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

*MatteTrance Early Access ~ Code: LIPLUST
$38 per /  Trios $95 / Everything Kit $275

*


(temptalia)








(patmcgrath)

*OMI (107) - Mid-tone rose*
*1995 (108) - Warm light nude*
*FLESH 3 (109)-  Brown rose*
*ELSON (003) - Blue red*
*OBSESSED! (211) - Bright orange red*
*FULL PANIC (005) - Bright fuchsia*
*ANTIDOTE (207) - Magenta violet*
*MCMENAMY (200) - Deep burgundy*
*DEEP VOID (210)  -Deep blackened purple*


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *MatteTrance Early Access ~ Code: LIPLUST
> $38 per /  Trios $95 / Everything Kit $275
> 
> *
> ...



I'm feeling the nudes and the last two vampy colours. Are you gonna bite? I'm committed to being good among all these temptations.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

Shars said:


> I'm feeling the nudes and the last two vampy colours. Are you gonna bite? I'm committed to being good among all these temptations.



*I am not going to bite...I don't do well with true matte lipstick. Instead I added a couple shades of the new Hourglass and Bite Liquified lippies to my  list and if I get an extra penny, I'll splurge on those.

Like you, I am trying to be real good. I have been ignoring the Neiman g/c promotion. Just saw Macy's has a bunch of stuff on sale for their Black Friday. AND I was just reading a variety of posts on the Nordstrom early access sale. Sigh. Luckily I do not have a Nordstrom's card. BUT I did add the Diptique 5 mini candle set to my wish list and hope to purchase that on the 21st. I have been wanting to splurge on Diptique and this looks the best way to try. If I do not like a scent I can gift it. They also have 2 beautyblender duo sets with beautycleanser & bag. That is tempting as I have not ever had a beautyblender...seriously...LOL! Other than that I am keeping the purse strings drawn. *


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I am not going to bite...I don't do well with true matte lipstick. Instead I added a couple shades of the new Hourglass and Bite Liquified lippies to my  list and if I get an extra penny, I'll splurge on those.
> 
> Like you, I am trying to be real good. I have been ignoring the Neiman g/c promotion. Just saw Macy's has a bunch of stuff on sale for their Black Friday. AND I was just reading a variety of posts on the Nordstrom early access sale. Sigh. Luckily I do not have a Nordstrom's card. BUT I did add the Diptique 5 mini candle set to my wish list and hope to purchase that on the 21st. I have been wanting to splurge on Diptique and this looks the best way to try. If I do not like a scent I can gift it. They also have 2 beautyblender duo sets with beautycleanser & bag. That is tempting as I have not ever had a beautyblender...seriously...LOL! Other than that I am keeping the purse strings drawn. *



I have to go back to ignoring a lot of stuff. I was doing well for the first 3rd of the year but not so much lately lol. I've always wanted to try Diptique candles too. Hope you love them! Re the beauty blenders, I prefer the black ones. I find they're more durable and are easier to get clean. Good luck!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

Shars said:


> I have to go back to ignoring a lot of stuff. I was doing well for the first 3rd of the year but not so much lately lol. I've always wanted to try Diptique candles too. Hope you love them! Re the beauty blenders, I prefer the black ones. I find they're more durable and are easier to get clean. Good luck!



*Aaaah! Good to know on the beautyblenders! 

I was not so good for the first half of this year...but feel like I have fleshed out my "wardrobe" to where I have lots of fun stuff I am using and really do not have a need for anything more. So I think my spending will naturally taper off and be limited to super special stuff and replenishing essentials. *


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 13, 2017)

Shars said:


> I'm feeling the nudes and the last two vampy colours. Are you gonna bite? I'm committed to being good among all these temptations.



It's mildly tempting to me because while the packaging is okay, I'm not interested in the shades.  It's like been there done that.  I do appreciate the bold shades and pigmentation.


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaaah! Good to know on the beautyblenders!
> 
> I was not so good for the first half of this year...but feel like I have fleshed out my "wardrobe" to where I have lots of fun stuff I am using and really do not have a need for anything more. So I think my spending will naturally taper off and be limited to super special stuff and replenishing essentials. *



I really need to do a purge and downsize on a lot of stuff (clothing, shoes, cosmetics, etc.). I don't even have space for most of the stuff I currently have.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2017)

Shars said:


> *I really need to do a purge and downsize on a lot of stuff (clothing, shoes, cosmetics, etc.)*. I don't even have space for most of the stuff I currently have.



*That is exactly where I was at a couple years ago. Too much of everything and lots of good stuff buried and unused. Rather than add more storage to accommodate, I purged across every area you mentioned, no mercy! Then, I redid my storage situation to make it accessible, usable and not overwhelming. Also I put a new rule in place this past year or so: For every one thing in, at least one thing has to go...and more often I find I am removing multiple things for one addition.  I bet once you get going you will feel soooo much better. 
*


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *That is exactly where I was at a couple years ago. Too much of everything and lots of good stuff buried and unused. Rather than add more storage to accommodate, I purged across every area you mentioned, no mercy! Then, I redid my storage situation to make it accessible, usable and not overwhelming. Also I put a new rule in place this past year or so: For every one thing in, at least one thing has to go...and more often I find I am removing multiple things for one addition.  I bet once you get going you will feel soooo much better.
> *



That's my problem right now. So many gems but my storage situation is less than ideal so half the time I can't even remember what I own! It can get a bit overwhelming too. Right now though I'm going to focus on a massive cull until I can get my storage/display in order. I look forward to feeling less of a hoarder haha!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2017)

Shars said:


> That's my problem right now. So many gems but my storage situation is less than ideal so half the time I can't even remember what I own! It can get a bit overwhelming too. Right now though I'm going to focus on a massive cull until I can get my storage/display in order. I look forward to feeling less of a hoarder haha!




*Sssshhhh! I confesss I still have one hoarder issue...my 15 bins of shoes, boots, flats, heels, trainers, etc...I'm working on it. It's hard to let things go, because I do not beat up my footwear. Except for maybe my trainers and sport shoes (keds, converse, etc.). I wear those into the ground, but still have a hard time letting them go. 

I have done great this year, just purchasing a few pairs of driving moccs for work and earlier this week, I ordered a couple pairs of dressier keds on clearance. So, I have to let go of at least 4 pairs of dead flats and kicks, before that packet arrives. LOL! I'm wearing a pair now that will go...just had to get one more wear in...*


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Sssshhhh! I confesss I still have one hoarder issue...my 15 bins of shoes, boots, flats, heels, trainers, etc...I'm working on it. It's hard to let things go, because I do not beat up my footwear. Except for maybe my trainers and sport shoes (keds, converse, etc.). I wear those into the ground, but still have a hard time letting them go.
> 
> I have done great this year, just purchasing a few pairs of driving moccs for work and earlier this week, I ordered a couple pairs of dressier keds on clearance. So, I have to let go of at least 4 pairs of dead flats and kicks, before that packet arrives. LOL! I'm wearing a pair now that will go...just had to get one more wear in...*


I hear ya! I had a phase where I was a shoe fanatic as well but I live in the tropics and if you don't wear them everyday they fall apart or start to peel etc. So when I do buy I make sure they're well made and are unique to my "stash". I hardly go anywhere these days except for work so like you, I focus on comfy flats. When one pair is run down then I replace. Enjoy your new additions lol!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm considering the nudes but will wait for Sephora if I get it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 23, 2017)

Sneak Peek: Pat McGrath MatteTrance Lipstick Swatches


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2017)

I do this all of the time. LOL 





awickedshape said:


> This one time my lipstick box was 6ft away but I was lying down and Googled a swatch instead


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2017)

ladies, send your shoes to me!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 25, 2017)

LOL Heyyy, [MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION]    





Prettypackages said:


> I do this all of the time. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey love!!!  


So no one bought these early?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 29, 2017)

I bought the colour blitz trio the second I received the email from Sephora last night and it's a good thing I did! Those sets sold like hot cakes in Canada! I had no idea if they would sell out fast or not. Did anybody else purchase any of these?

I also bought 1995 as the nostalgia was so strong. That year I was 19 and wearing a similar lipstick to death! I'm pretty excited to re-live the moment


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

Long.. Long time no post.
I got the everything box and I absolutely love the texture and wear of the lipsticks. The shipping needs some work ( took almost 2 weeks to get my order) but I think its well worth it. I've skipped all other brands' seasonal launches in favor of Pat McGrath's launches.
I love all the colors but have been really impressed with the Skin Show trio. Omi is now my go-to MLBB shade.


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I bought the colour blitz trio the second I received the email from Sephora last night and it's a good thing I did! Those sets sold like hot cakes in Canada! I had no idea if they would sell out fast or not. Did anybody else purchase any of these?
> 
> I also bought 1995 as the nostalgia was so strong. That year I was 19 and wearing a similar lipstick to death! I'm pretty excited to re-live the moment



You do NOT look like you were 19 in 1995!


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought Omi during the Sephora launch and it is DA BOMB! I mainly got it because it was inspired by Naomi Campbell and also that it's a mlbb shade, and it truly is an excellent mllb shade. I think I should've aimed for the skin show trio instead, but I don't think Flesh 3 would get much use for me. However, I'm strongly considering the Color Blitz trio despite the shades being dupable/common because her lipstick formula didn't disappoint and the three shades are colors that I frequently use, so yeah. Matte, creamy, and velvety? Sign me up!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 9, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> I bought Omi during the Sephora launch and it is DA BOMB! I mainly got it because it was inspired by Naomi Campbell and also that it's a mlbb shade, and it truly is an excellent mllb shade. I think I should've aimed for the skin show trio instead, but I don't think Flesh 3 would get much use for me. However, I'm strongly considering the Color Blitz trio despite the shades being dupable/common because her lipstick formula didn't disappoint and the three shades are colors that I frequently use, so yeah. Matte, creamy, and velvety? Sign me up!



YES! I bought the blitz trio along with Omi and 1995 and I LOVE love love all of them! The formula is stellar!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 9, 2017)

I must be the only one or have a dud.  I do not find the formula particularly amazing.  I'm happy with the 1995 I bought, but not thrilled, especially for the price.  I also find it a little drying, which is a problem I don't usually have.


----------



## Filmfreak (Aug 11, 2017)

Pat McGrath products are now available at net-a-porter.com! All info on Magi-mania's blog here. I've ordered the Metalmorphosis 005 Everything Kit, since the metallic madness is just too gorgeous to miss out.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2017)

*​Pat is up to something new! I got a cryptic email this evening. Release date September 16th. Hmmmmm?!*





*

*



*

*



*
DIRECT FROM PAT McGRATH LABS*




*SOMETHING IS COMING. WIN THE UNLIMITED EDITION!

The most captivating, covetable iconic makeup collection ever.*
*Enter to win EVERYTHING in the most legendary makeup launch.*
*
THE UNLIMITED EDITION*
*30 eye shadows*
*40 lipsticks*
*11 lip liners*
*5 eye pencils*
*+ Mother’s mysterious, mesmerizing mascara*


----------



## Shars (Aug 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Pat is up to something new! I got a cryptic email this evening. Release date September 16th. Hmmmmm?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's releasing 3 eyeshadow palettes. I think from the videos I saw, they're 3 10-pan palettes. The swatches seem to be very pigmented as well. I wonder how much they'll cost. The lip liners are new too in addition to the lipstick extension. I saw on her IG that someone will win the whole collection!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2017)

(temptalia)

*WWD article

*


----------



## Shars (Aug 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 61046
> 
> (temptalia)
> 
> *WWD article*


I really like the packaging!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2017)

Shars said:


> She's releasing 3 eyeshadow palettes. I think from the videos I saw, they're 3 10-pan palettes. The swatches seem to be very pigmented as well. I wonder how much they'll cost. The lip liners are new too in addition to the lipstick extension. I saw on her IG that someone will win the whole collection!



I saw a post that said the eye shadow collection was $125.  I don't know if they meant a palette or all.  I assume it is for one palette.  I will look for that post.  They shades look fabulous!


----------



## Shars (Aug 16, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw a post that said the eye shadow collection was $125.  I don't know if they meant a palette or all.  I assume it is for one palette.  I will look for that post.  They shades look fabulous!



Given her regular pricing $125 for one seems about right. I was hoping for under $100 even if only slightly. Ah well. The colours look amazing for sure.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2017)

The packaging is getting better with each launch. I got the everything kit with the lipsticks and I love every single one. Not drying at all. I tend to wear them patted on with fingers and they keep beautifully for hours.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm so excited for this collection.  I made a few orders a couple of days ago and I'm tempted to send everything back.  Need funds.  I may have to cross some things off my wish list.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2017)

I can't lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2017)

I'll have to skip this everything palette.  Way too much.  Too many choices.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 1, 2017)

I got Full Panic & McMenamy Matte lipsticks and love them! 

I will more than likely skip everything in the new launch except lipstick.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 2, 2017)

The matte lipsticks are restocking and I'm getting Omi.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 2, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The matte lipsticks are restocking and I'm getting Omi.



I LOVE Omi. Good call. Get it in the pre-sale if you can. I'm guessing it will fly!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 2, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I got Full Panic & McMenamy Matte lipsticks and love them!
> 
> I will more than likely skip everything in the new launch except lipstick.



Same here, and  I'm super happy these are permanent


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2017)

Pat posted a pic of Donatella on Instagram and it is gorgeous, certainly getting that one too.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 12, 2017)

I am stalking "Madame Greige" Luxetrance


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2017)

During the pre-sale I took too long debating over the shades and when I was finally ready to check out, everything had sold out. 

However at least now I am certain what I want and will be ready on the 16th.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2017)

I was all ready to buy the shadows but they are not launching on the site until the 28th.  I probably should wait for Sephora since it is coming there the first week in October.  Why couldn't they just launch everything?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 15, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was all ready to buy the shadows but they are not launching on the site until the 28th.  I probably should wait for Sephora since it is coming there the first week in October.  Why couldn't they just launch everything?



I was ready for the eyeshadows too, Sublime palette but yeah since they are releasing close together, I'm going to get it through Sephora.

However I went crazy with the lipsticks lol. I got

35MM
Omni
Elson
Psycho Candy I must get every fuchsia lipstick lol
Beautiful Creature I love the name and couldn't get it off my mind and I'm hoping I love it.

I need Christian louboutin lipstick replacements and Pat McGrath is it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I was ready for the eyeshadows too, Sublime palette but yeah since they are releasing close together, I'm going to get it through Sephora.
> 
> However I went crazy with the lipsticks lol. I got
> 
> ...



These sound great!


----------



## Haven (Sep 16, 2017)

I have too many in my cart right now. Wish there were great swatches somewhere to help me narrow it down.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 16, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have too many in my cart right now. Wish there were great swatches somewhere to help me narrow it down.



Check out the Pat Mcgrath Thread on Sephora Beauty Talk for pictures and swatches of some of the new ones. The only one I'm sure about is Sorry Not Sorry which looks just gorgeous.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have too many in my cart right now. Wish there were great swatches somewhere to help me narrow it down.


Pat went live on Instagram and swatched a lot of them and the instastory is still up on her Instagram page. 

From the swatch it looks like I'm going to love Beautiful Creature thank goodness lol.

I kept going back and forth between Beautiful Creature and Sorry not sorry but I'm pretty sure Sorry will pull more plum and I prefer more rose/pink undertones.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Pat went live on Instagram and swatched a lot of them and the instastory is still up on her Instagram page.
> 
> From the swatch it looks like I'm going to love Beautiful Creature thank goodness lol.
> 
> I kept going back and forth between Beautiful Creature and Sorry not sorry but I'm pretty sure Sorry will pull more plum and I prefer more rose/pink undertones.



Did you see the lipstick break? I gasped lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2017)

YES! However I think it was because she was applying too much pressure trying to show how opaque the lipsticks are as when I was watching I said to myself that she sure is swatching them mighty hard. So I really wasn't surprised when it broke as I would have been shocked that it didn't. 

Its obvious she was trying to show the intensity of the shade but color payoff is something thats either there or its not and after the lipstick broke she started being more gentle but then she would keep going over the swatch building up the color which I felt was unnecessary. Maybe she purposely was being dramatic I don't know but nevertheless I wasn't disappointed or put off by it.

However the true test will be when I receive them and test them for myself as I have no complaints with her mattes. So I'm hoping for the same outcome with the LUXE especially given that my CL lipsticks are almost used up and although I love them, for $90 I really don't want to repurchase them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> YES! However I think it was because she was applying too much pressure trying to show how opaque the lipsticks are as when I was watching I said to myself that she sure is swatching them mighty hard. So I really wasn't surprised when it broke as I would have been shocked that it didn't.
> 
> Its obvious she was trying to show the intensity of the shade but color payoff is something thats either there or its not and after the lipstick broke she started being more gentle but then she would keep going over the swatch building up the color which I felt was unnecessary. Maybe she purposely was being dramatic I don't know but nevertheless I wasn't disappointed or put off by it.
> 
> However the true test will be when I receive them and test them for myself as I have no complaints with her mattes. So I'm hoping for the same outcome with the LUXE especially given that my CL lipsticks are almost used up and although I love them, for $90 I really don't want to repurchase them.



I think that's exactly it; in all the excitement with friends backstage, and the lipstick was extended too far and too much pressure while swatching. These things happen but I was kinda bummed for her that it was live.

I know, $90 is a big commitment! Whether financially or on principle.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I think that's exactly it; in all the excitement with friends backstage, and the lipstick was extended too far and too much pressure while swatching. These things happen but I was kinda bummed for her that it was live.
> 
> I know, $90 is a big commitment! Whether financially or on principle.



It also didn't help matters that whoever was next to her let out that loud sigh, I felt more embarrassed by that than the lipstick breaking. But yeah it seemed like nerves was getting the best of her. However they're doing well as a few are sold out again. 

Did you get any?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> It also didn't help matters that whoever was next to her let out that loud sigh, I felt more embarrassed by that than the lipstick breaking. But yeah it seemed like nerves was getting the best of her. However they're doing well as a few are sold out again.
> 
> Did you get any?



Not yet. I was tempted by Flesh3 but couldn't commit. Which is too bad, because the quality looks good and the price is not too bad at all.
I can't wait to hear what you think of the Luxe line!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Not yet. I was tempted by Flesh3 but couldn't commit. Which is too bad, because the quality looks good and the price is not too bad at all.
> I can't wait to hear what you think of the Luxe line!



Flesh 3 was the first one to sell out so it must really be good! Its too warm for me though but yeah I'll run and post as soon as I get them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Flesh 3 was the first one to sell out so it must really be good! Its too warm for me though but yeah I'll run and post as soon as I get them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah those swatches are on Sephora and Pat has a swatch video on her Instagram and it looks really good!

I've been waiting for a shipping notice for the lipsticks but from the sound of the text in the e-mail, I don't think the site sends shipping notices which is a bummer because I like to track my packages. In any case they should be out for shipment by now.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2017)

I finally got a shipping notice for one of my orders but I placed both orders within an hour of each other so the other order should ship very soon hopefully.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 21, 2017)

Can't wait to see everyone's swatches!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 23, 2017)

Ugh my second order still hasn't shipped yet but I get my 1st order Wednesday and I'm not ordering the eye palette from her site for sure now and will order through Sephora cos her processing takes way too long. 

Her launch is on the 28th and Sephora Oct. 6 so with her slow processing, I would probably end up getting the Sephora order before I would get it from her site.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Sep 25, 2017)

I bought the entire lipstick collection from Sephora when it launched there (mostly because the two sets I wanted were sold out). Two of the lipsticks no longer swivel up, which is very disappointing (and annoying. In my past experience with Sephora returns, if youbuy something as a set, they make you return it as a set, but that’s notnecessary and a huge hassle. What would you guys recommend – contacting PatMcGrath or Sephora, or both? I just want lipsticks that function as intended. I’veonly used one of these once and the other is a shade I really like. And is thisa widespread problem? Thanks!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2017)

coffeewithcream said:


> I bought the entire lipstick collection from Sephora when it launched there (mostly because the two sets I wanted were sold out). Two of the lipsticks no longer swivel up, which is very disappointing (and annoying. In my past experience with Sephora returns, if youbuy something as a set, they make you return it as a set, but that’s notnecessary and a huge hassle. What would you guys recommend – contacting PatMcGrath or Sephora, or both? I just want lipsticks that function as intended. I’veonly used one of these once and the other is a shade I really like. And is thisa widespread problem? Thanks!


I would contact Pat as she interacts with people that reach out to her especially since you don't want to return the set, so maybe she'll replace it for you. One of my lipsticks the twist up thing separated, so I guess you're not suppose to twist it on the body of the lipstick and just at the bottom? But yeah the packaging material is cheap but I can over look it because the lipstick is worth it.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks; I haven't been twisting these differently than the others and yes, the gold tube literally lifts right off the plastic underneath. I will reach out through the web site and hope their customer service is decent. If not, I might tweet to her. I do love the lipsticks and am keen to try the new shadow palettes.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2017)

coffeewithcream said:


> Thanks; I haven't been twisting these differently than the others and yes, the gold tube literally lifts right off the plastic underneath. I will reach out through the web site and hope their customer service is decent. If not, I might tweet to her. I do love the lipsticks and am keen to try the new shadow palettes.


I would DM her on Instagram and contact customer service through her site.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 27, 2017)

My first order of lipsticks came today and the luxetrance is amazing! I only had one luxetrance 35MM in the first order but I love it! 

The other two are mattes and Omni I LOVE and certainly get the hype over it as it's certainly a shade that mostly everyone can pull off. Perfect MLBB!

Elson is the perfect true red and I like it better than CL rouge.


I emailed Pat regarding my second order and they responded very quickly stating that Psycho Candy was delayed but it's in my order now and my order is set to go out for shipment very soon. I can't wait to receive the other Luxetrance and hope I love the colors and I looked on the site to see if I wanted to order more but I think I've ordered the best shades for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 28, 2017)

So I couldn't resist when I saw the e-mail for the eye palettes and went ahead and ordered the Sublime and took a chance on another Luxetrance lipstick Tropicalia. 

Now I'm done hee hee!


----------



## Haven (Sep 29, 2017)

I am still holding strong waiting for the new shadows and lippies to release on Sephora.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 29, 2017)

Haven said:


> I am still holding strong waiting for the new shadows and lippies to release on Sephora.



Same.  I want that cash back!   It's killing me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally got the shipping notice for my second order and I should have Psycho Candy & Beautiful Creature Thursday. 

I wore Elson today and got a couple compliments and Mr. couldn't keep his eyes off me lol. He loves red lipstick and I told him now that I have the perfect red in the perfect formula, I'll certainly wear it frequently as I love a red lip too but the only perfect one I had was the lip Maestro by Giorgio Armani which was super drying and didn't last. 

However Elson is the complete opposite, very comfortable and I didn't even feel I had lipstick on especially matte and it lasted during my meal at lunch and after until I ate dinner.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 2, 2017)

Got the shipping notice for the eye palette & tropicalia lipstick for Friday. Really excited about the eye palette since I have yet to find a HG eye palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Got the shipping notice for the eye palette & tropicalia lipstick for Friday. Really excited about the eye palette since I have yet to find a HG eye palette.


Oh good.  Something is shipping.  Me nothing.  I went back to read my order confirmation. Oh my goodness, it mentioned quite long processing and delivery times.  I might as well have waited for the in store launch if I went by those times.  I hadn't heard of anyone getting a ship date which I thought was odd.  I wondered if they even had the products.  I'm excited for you and hope my order comes soon.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 3, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh good.  Something is shipping.  Me nothing.  I went back to read my order confirmation. Oh my goodness, it mentioned quite long processing and delivery times.  I might as well have waited for the in store launch if I went by those times.  I hadn't heard of anyone getting a ship date which I thought was odd.  I wondered if they even had the products.  I'm excited for you and hope my order comes soon.


That's how it was with my second order of lipsticks, even though I placed the order within an hour of my first order Psycho Candy had already sold out before it came to my order so that made my order delayed. 

So it depends on where your order is in the processing line and if the product has already sold out before getting to your. I placed my order right after I received the e-mail so my order was at the top of the list and she also released them earlier than she said she would. They were actually released on Thursday and not Friday as originally planned.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm actually shocked at how quickly luxe trance is selling out considering it's been available via Pat's site for some time. Fortunately I was able to get Madame Greige. also Picked up Omi and Flesh 3.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 6, 2017)

Ugh my lipsticks got held up at the Fedex location for some reason and they won't make it to my state until Monday but I did get my palette and tropicalia lipstick and the palette is like butter! Seriously the shadows are very smooth and pigmented. I'm not really a glitter person but the glitter shades are pretty and I'll probably rock those shades on the lower and/or upper lash line to add a little pop. 

Tropicalla worked out great yay! It looks like a more pigmented version of CL Belly Bloom which is one of my favorite CL lipsticks and I'm so happy I found a dupe. I was afraid the pigment would be lighter due to it being a lighter shade and satin formula but nope, it's just as pigment as Omni.

Now I'm just crossing my fingers that Beautiful Creature works out and I'm pretty sure Psycho Candy will be fine as it's hard for a fuchsia to not look good on me. I haven't looked on Sephora as I'm done. I have 6 & a palette.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 9, 2017)

So I ordered the three palette bundle on Sept. 29 and they still have not shipped. I've emailed customer service asking to have the order cancelled but I just get the same canned responses saying demand was higher than anticipated and shipping is going to take longer. Bearing in mind the site says international shipping (I'm in Canada) is 12-18 business days. So this is literally going to take more than a month to receive. Is anyone getting the same responses/experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2017)

coffeewithcream said:


> So I ordered the three palette bundle on Sept. 29 and they still have not shipped. I've emailed customer service asking to have the order cancelled but I just get the same canned responses saying demand was higher than anticipated and shipping is going to take longer. Bearing in mind the site says international shipping (I'm in Canada) is 12-18 business days. So this is literally going to take more than a month to receive. Is anyone getting the same responses/experiencing the same thing?


I haven't contacted customer service yet but I was thinking I should cancel as well.  I haven't received a shipping notice either.  I thought I had ordered early in the day but I'm not sure.  I will check.  It is hard to maintain excitement with such a long wait. I don't know about this demand was higher than anticipated.  Why did they launch earlier than Sephora and offer a bundle if they weren't prepared to handle the orders?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think you can cancel your order and if an item you had sold out, your order will continue to sit until the product comes in and your order is filled. At least thats how it was for me when Psycho Candy sold out after they had already received my order, I had to wait until it came back in stock before my order was completed.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 9, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't contacted customer service yet but I was thinking I should cancel as well.  I haven't received a shipping notice either.  I thought I had ordered early in the day but I'm not sure.  I will check.  It is hard to maintain excitement with such a long wait. I don't know about this demand was higher than anticipated.  Why did they launch earlier than Sephora and offer a bundle if they weren't prepared to handle the orders?



The fact that Sephora has stock but McGrath is having trouble shipping makes no sense. They haven't said to me that they are out of stock, just that the demand was high and fulfilment is taking longer than they thought. Which is a really vague, poor response.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 9, 2017)

coffeewithcream said:


> The fact that Sephora has stock but McGrath is having trouble shipping makes no sense. They haven't said to me that they are out of stock, just *that the demand was high and fulfilment is taking longer than they thought.* Which is a really vague, poor response.



That's a polite way of saying they are unable to complete all orders at this time which means there's not enough products to fill all orders which comes down to them being out of stock. They're not going to admit to being out of stock because that would mean they would HAVE to cancel your order and refund your money. 

Bottom line they took on too many orders and are now unable to fill them all until more stock comes in.


----------



## Haven (Oct 9, 2017)

I ordered from Sephora last Friday, and my products are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I ordered one eyeshadow palette and three lipsticks. If you haven’t even gotten a shipping notice from the Pat McGrath website, then I would try to cancel and order from Sephora.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 9, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered from Sephora last Friday, and my products are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I ordered one eyeshadow palette and three lipsticks. If you haven’t even gotten a shipping notice from the Pat McGrath website, then I would try to cancel and order from Sephora.



This is my experience too! Glad I held out and ordered from Sephora.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 9, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered from Sephora last Friday, and my products are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I ordered one eyeshadow palette and three lipsticks. If you haven’t even gotten a shipping notice from the Pat McGrath website, then I would try to cancel and order from Sephora.


What lipsticks did you order?


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> What lipsticks did you order?


I ordered tropicalia, lavish and donatella. I also ordered the sublime eyeshadow palette. 

I want more of the lipsticks, but I decided to start with these three. Tried to order one bright, one nude, and one darker everyday color based on swatches that I have seen.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 10, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered tropicalia, lavish and donatella. I also ordered the sublime eyeshadow palette.
> 
> I want more of the lipsticks, but I decided to start with these three. Tried to order one bright, one nude, and one darker everyday color based on swatches that I have seen.



I think you chose well, I love tropicalia.

My pyscho candy & beautiful creature came today and PC is a dead on dupe for CL Bengali which is awesome because that was the 1 CL lipstick I was going to repurchase if I didn't find a dupe I was satisfied with. 

BC was a total surprise love! I didn't know what to expect and thought I had messed up when I saw it but when I applied it, I fell in love. It's a shade I've been searching forever for but could never quite find. A shade thats muted but not boring, has a little pop without being attention grabbing. Like it's the perfect color on me that's just special in it's own unique way. 


I've always wanted to find that color that's a happy medium and I've finally found it and with all the excitement over BC what did I do? Go back to her site and order another lol but I can justify it because my friend tried on 35MM and loved it so much that she wouldn't give it back lol. So I told her she could have it and I ordered Anarkissed as I decided I wanted a little more vampy than 35MM anyway.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I think you chose well, I love tropicalia.
> 
> My pyscho candy & beautiful creature came today and PC is a dead on dupe for CL Bengali which is awesome because that was the 1 CL lipstick I was going to repurchase if I didn't find a dupe I was satisfied with.
> 
> ...



I have been debating forever between BC and SNS. IMO they look too similar to get both. BC sounds great in your description!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 10, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have been debating forever between BC and SNS. IMO they look too similar to get both. BC sounds great in your description!



I had that same issue too and yes they are too similar to get both and I think based on the shades you chose that you should get SNS. BC is very rose and I think the plum in SNS will suit you better.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 11, 2017)

Things are shipping as I got my shipping notice for Anarkissed lipstick.


----------



## Haven (Oct 11, 2017)

Well in true Sephora fashion they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong eyeshadow palette. I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette. Called to complain and got 250 meaningless points.

 I reordered the sublime palette and am currently deciding whether to keep the other palette. I will play with it a few days before I decide. Can’t make it to Sephora until the weekend anyway. My new sublime order still has not shipped, so I may have to call again. 

The lipsticks are great though!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 11, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well in true Sephora fashion they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong eyeshadow palette. I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette. Called to complain and got 250 meaningless points.
> 
> I reordered the sublime palette and am currently deciding whether to keep the other palette. I will play with it a few days before I decide. Can’t make it to Sephora until the weekend anyway. My new sublime order still has not shipped, so I may have to call again.
> 
> The lipsticks are great though!



Yeah that's why I didn't wait for Sephora because you really never know with them and I would have been pissed had they screwed up my order, I don't play when it comes to my lipsticks lol. 

Yay you love them so now you need to get SNS lol.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well in true Sephora fashion they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong eyeshadow palette. I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette. Called to complain and got 250 meaningless points.
> I reordered the sublime palette and am currently deciding whether to keep the other palette. I will play with it a few days before I decide. Can’t make it to Sephora until the weekend anyway. My new sublime order still has not shipped, so I may have to call again.
> The lipsticks are great though!



Same thing happened to me with the palette.  They should just let us keep the stupid thing.  It's not like they can sell it now.

Also, my lipstick wouldn't turn up.  I gave it a good whack and now it works, but overall, I'm thoroughly unimpressed with Sephora AND Pat McGrath right now.


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Same thing happened to me with the palette.  They should just let us keep the stupid thing.  It's not like they can sell it now.
> 
> Also, my lipstick wouldn't turn up.  I gave it a good whack and now it works, but overall, I'm thoroughly unimpressed with Sephora AND Pat McGrath right now.



My replacement palette is “out for delivery” right now. I hope that they actually shipped the right one. Fingers crossed!

 I agree about keeping the palette. I plan to return the mistake palette tomorrow. It is a shame that it will be thrown out, but I just can’t justify two of these palettes right now.

Plus I hadn’t planned on buying the subliminal palette.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> My replacement palette is “out for delivery” right now. I hope that they actually shipped the right one. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree about keeping the palette. I plan to return the mistake palette tomorrow. It is a shame that it will be thrown out, but I just can’t justify two of these palettes right now.
> 
> Plus I hadn’t planned on buying the subliminal palette.



I would have kept it if it was the Subversive palette and then re-ordered the Sublime.  I told the CS rep that this has happened to other people and she was aware of it and said the issue was resolved, so we shall see.  Fingers crossed you get the right one!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey, first time peeping in here  I just ordered the Ultra Glide eye pencil in Blk Coffee. Anybody have the eye pencils?


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I would have kept it if it was the Subversive palette and then re-ordered the Sublime.  I told the CS rep that this has happened to other people and she was aware of it and said the issue was resolved, so we shall see.  Fingers crossed you get the right one!


On hold with Sephora CS right now. Received wrong palette again! Let’s just say that I am no longer being polite about this.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> On hold with Sephora CS right now. Received wrong palette again! Let’s just say that I am no longer being polite about this.



 Pathetic! Sorry dear. I hate it when that crap happens!


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2017)

I think that I scared this CS rep by using my boss lady voice. Refunded both palette orders, let me keep both and will send right one for free when available. Now I have two free subliminal palettes.

Apparently they do not have sublime in stock and that is why they keep shipping out subliminal.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> On hold with Sephora CS right now. Received wrong palette again! Let’s just say that I am no longer being polite about this.



Noooooo!!!  Ridiculous!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> I think that I scared this CS rep by using my boss lady voice. Refunded both palette orders, let me keep both and will send right one for free when available. Now I have two free subliminal palettes.
> 
> Apparently they do not have sublime in stock and that is why they keep shipping out subliminal.



I'll need a transcript of the call for when my next Subliminal palette shows up so I know what to say, lol!  So annoying.


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2017)

Forgot to add that CS said that they are now aware of this situation. Not my personal situation lol but that customers received the wrong palette.

Apparently they will be contacting all affected customers to “ offer a solution.”


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven said:


> Forgot to add that CS said that they are now aware of this situation. Not my personal situation lol but that customers received the wrong palette.
> 
> Apparently they will be contacting all affected customers to “ offer a solution.”



Here's 200 worthless points! Ugh


----------



## Haven (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Here's 200 worthless points! Ugh


Exactly! 

I am waiting now to see if they actually refund my $250 since they charged me for both orders. The second CS rep I spoke to last night said that the first rep should have refunded me right away. This is part of the reason why I can keep both palettes. I am debating now whether to order sublime directly from Pat McGrath. I have little faith that I will get the correct order from Sephora. 

I haven’t tried her eye pencils, but they are definitely on my radar. I am out of town again next week, so any future orders will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Oct 14, 2017)

Haven said:


> I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette.








Wow, the first YouTube review I watched, the girl ordered Sublime and got Subliminal instead


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well in true Sephora fashion they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong eyeshadow palette. I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette. Called to complain and got 250 meaningless points.
> 
> I reordered the sublime palette and am currently deciding whether to keep the other palette. I will play with it a few days before I decide. Can’t make it to Sephora until the weekend anyway. My new sublime order still has not shipped, so I may have to call again.
> 
> The lipsticks are great though!


Someone I follow on IG said they sent her the wrong palette and she got them to let her keep it and send her the right one.

I got my palettes on Friday from PatMcgrath.com. I'm quite impressed so far.  The outer packaging is super gorgeous.  Decorative on the outside and inside. I don't usually keep boxes but I must keep this one.  Beveled mirror and very substantial palette.  People can't complain about cheap packaging this time around.  I wore the cooler toned one today.  I can't recall which one it is just now.  I used the light brown taupey color as transition but I felt I needed my peachy transition so I'm went with Mac Soft Brown.  It is just my go to color.  I was wearing blue so I thought I should go with that but I was scared of it.  I applied the bluey purple from one of the other palettes. I used the Wayne Goss flat shadow brush from the new collection and did not care for how it went on. I think WG needs a stiffer shadow brush in the collection. Anyway, I switched to a Mac 283 and it went on much better but seemed more purple than blue so I decided to put a little of the blue on with the 283.  I wanted blue but not too strong of a look. The brush deposited just the right amount of color. I liked the color so much I ended up putting it on my whole lid.  Added taupey grayish color in the crease and outer v. Mixed it with black to get a darker outer v shade but not black. Added lightest color for brow highlight and one of the shimmery shades in the crease. I used one of the lipsticks from one her kits. The flesh one that was kind of cool toned and the highlighter stick and the pink highlighter. I liked the look very much. I'm looking forward to playing around with these more.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2017)

I was staring at the Pat McGrath Website unsure of whether to pull the trigger, and thought to myself SPECKTRA WILL KNOW WHAT TO DO!

You ladies never let me down. I have been loving the Matte Trance lippies, but was on the fence about Luxe Trance. I ended up with the SS18 Milan kit (because it'll save me money on La Beija and Donatella and the eye palette that I wanted anyway), and Luxe Trance in Unnatural Natural. I figure Lavish is just a free lipstick for my troubles.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well in true Sephora fashion they screwed up my order and sent me the wrong eyeshadow palette. I ordered the sublime palette, but I received the subliminal palette. Called to complain and got 250 meaningless points.
> 
> I reordered the sublime palette and am currently deciding whether to keep the other palette. I will play with it a few days before I decide. Can’t make it to Sephora until the weekend anyway. My new sublime order still has not shipped, so I may have to call again.
> 
> The lipsticks are great though!



I saw this complaint on the Sephora website! That was the reason I decided to go directly to Pat. I haven't had any shipping issues with previous orders so I'm being trustworthy. Plus Sephora didn't have the Milan Kit and Unnatural Natural is sold out... AND Pat sent out a 10% off coupon. Hell, at those prices I'll take it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 15, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have been debating forever between BC and SNS. IMO they look too similar to get both. BC sounds great in your description!


I wore BC today and I can't believe how much I love it, maybe you should get BC. We both have tropicalila so BC may work for both of us too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> I saw this complaint on the Sephora website! That was the reason I decided to go directly to Pat. I haven't had any shipping issues with previous orders so I'm being trustworthy. Plus Sephora didn't have the Milan Kit and Unnatural Natural is sold out... AND Pat sent out a 10% off coupon. Hell, at those prices I'll take it.


Ooh I missed the coupon.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 15, 2017)

I received Anarkissed yesterday and it's perfect! It is a true wine shade very similar to 35MM but a bit darker/richer in depth which is what I wanted.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 17, 2017)

How sad is it that I want both Subliminal and Subversive?!  I just ordered my first ND palette but Pat is calling my name!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2017)

Haven said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I am waiting now to see if they actually refund my $250 since they charged me for both orders. The second CS rep I spoke to last night said that the first rep should have refunded me right away. This is part of the reason why I can keep both palettes. I am debating now whether to order sublime directly from Pat McGrath. I have little faith that I will get the correct order from Sephora.
> 
> I haven’t tried her eye pencils, but they are definitely on my radar. I am out of town again next week, so any future orders will have to wait until I get back.



I received my replacement palette today.  It was supposed to go out one-day but whatever.  I'm just glad I actually got the correct palette.  I was shocked.  Hopefully third time is the charm for you!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> How sad is it that I want both Subliminal and Subversive?!  I just ordered my first ND palette but Pat is calling my name!



I don't understand the question.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I don't understand the question.


----------



## Haven (Oct 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I received my replacement palette today.  It was supposed to go out one-day but whatever.  I'm just glad I actually got the correct palette.  I was shocked.  Hopefully third time is the charm for you!



I am happy to hear that you were sent the right palette. 

I am not “holding my breath” waiting for Sephora to send it to me. Yes CS said that it would be sent to me for free after this fiasco, but I doubt that will happen. I am not in the mood to go yet another round on the phone with Sephora CS about this. I did get my $250 back which was my primary concern. When I get back from my quick trip I plan on ordering sublime from the Pat McGrath website. Processing time may be a lot longer than Sephora but I am pretty sure that I will get the correct order.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2017)

I got the eye pencil today in Blk Coffee. It's great! Went on so smooth & stayed all day. It's a dark black brown.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2017)

Haven said:


> I am happy to hear that you were sent the right palette.
> 
> I am not “holding my breath” waiting for Sephora to send it to me. Yes CS said that it would be sent to me for free after this fiasco, but I doubt that will happen. I am not in the mood to go yet another round on the phone with Sephora CS about this. I did get my $250 back which was my primary concern. When I get back from my quick trip I plan on ordering sublime from the Pat McGrath website. Processing time may be a lot longer than Sephora but I am pretty sure that I will get the correct order.



Thank you!

If I had gotten the incorrect palette again, I was definitely planning to order from Pat McGrath, so I fully understand your decision and mistrust of Sephora.  Glad you got your money back too!  I hate loose ends like all this nonsense.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 20, 2017)

Haven said:


> I am happy to hear that you were sent the right palette.
> 
> I am not “holding my breath” waiting for Sephora to send it to me. Yes CS said that it would be sent to me for free after this fiasco, but I doubt that will happen. I am not in the mood to go yet another round on the phone with Sephora CS about this. I did get my $250 back which was my primary concern. When I get back from my quick trip I plan on ordering sublime from the Pat McGrath website. Processing time may be a lot longer than Sephora but I am pretty sure that I will get the correct order.



The collection is in some Sephora store now so you can buy it in person instead of ordering it.


----------



## patentg33k (Oct 28, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> How sad is it that I want both Subliminal and Subversive?!  I just ordered my first ND palette but Pat is calling my name!



Same! Then I think-for $50 more I can get all three! Now I don't know what to do!!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2017)

*Coming Soon:

LIQUILUST™ 007 EVERYTHING KIT ~ $150
This kit of couture contraband features six Liquid Lipsticks, two Crystalline Micro-Fine Pigments and Clear Vinyl Gloss in a luscious spread of pinks, bolds and pearl.

*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2017)

*Coming Soon:
LIQUILUST™ 007 SKIN SHOW KIT ~ $75
A trio of LiquiLUST™ lipsticks, Clear Vinyl Gloss and Crystalline Micro-Fine Pigment in sultry nudes create opulent ombrés and surreal shine.*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2017)

*Coming Soon:
LIQUILUST™ 007 FEMME MODERNE KIT ~ $38
A lustful duo of lavender greige Femme Moderne Liquid Lipstick and Bronze Astral Vinyl Gloss elevates lip artistry to create opulent ombrés and surreal shine.
*





*This, finally may be the first item I order from Pat...though I have a LuxeTrance lippie in my Sephora  list...that may find it's way into my cart for the sale. *wink wink**


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2017)

*Coming Soon:
LIQUILUST™ 007 ASTRAL VINYL GLOSS KIT ~ $38
A lustful duo of transfixing Astral Vinyl Gloss in radiant Gold and Bronze delivers liquefied luxury and captivates with prismatic shine.
*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm interested but I certainly have to try it in person, so I'll wait till it drops in Sephora stores.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 30, 2017)

I wish these kits could be customized. Are these going to be sold on Pat's site exclusively?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> I wish these kits could be customized. Are these going to be sold on Pat's site exclusively?



*It looks like the everything kit is exclusive to her site and maybe the Femme Moderne kit. The other kits do not show as online exclusive.*


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 2, 2017)

Sabrina posted her review of some of the lipsticks and liners


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 3, 2017)

I splurged and bought the Subversive palette at the Sephora Rouge sale. I should get it early next week. I can't wait to try it. I hope for the price it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm dying to try a palette and about 27 lipsticks/liners


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 3, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm dying to try a palette and about 27 lipsticks/liners



You and me both!


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 3, 2017)

Oops Madame Greige just jumped in my Sephora cart too.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 4, 2017)

I got Sorry not sorry & Realness Luxtrance from Sephora also 1 eye pencil and the eye pencils are indeed divine and I am loving the eye palette, the shadows really are amazing. 

Now I have 8 lipsticks
Sorry not sorry
Realness
Beautiful Creature
Elson
Omni
Psycho Candy
Anarkissed
Tropicalia

I'm going to pass on the liquid lip kits.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I splurged and bought the Subversive palette at the Sephora Rouge sale. I should get it early next week. I can't wait to try it. I hope for the price it lives up to the hype.



I can't wait to hear what you think of it. I'm willing to forgo my entire wish list for the sale and just get this one palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2017)

Anybody have Realness? I googled it & couldn't find any really good swatches of it. I saw the beauty look book swatches.
I'm trying to decide if I want Realness or Madame Greige.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody have Realness? I googled it & couldn't find any really good swatches of it. I saw the beauty look book swatches.
> I'm trying to decide if I want Realness or Madame Greige.



Did you see Sabrina's swatch of Realness? 
If I see swatches closer to your skintone I'll post them in case you haven't seen them.
IG might be tough because it's a slang


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Did you see Sabrina's swatch of Realness?
> If I see swatches closer to your skintone I'll post them in case you haven't seen them.
> IG might be tough because it's a slang
> 
> View attachment 62236



Ohmygoodness you're amazing!!!! I was wondering where you were lol. Those helped SO much that now I want 3!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ohmygoodness you're amazing!!!! I was wondering where you were lol. Those helped SO much that now I want 3!



Three more lol is that helping lol  

Pat McGrath Mothership Palettes, LuxeTrance Lipsticks, Lip & Eye Pencils | Tanya Feifel - YouTube


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2017)

Here are some great swatch/lip videos!!!  I believe Emily is one of our sweet members here  And now my list gets bigger.

Pat McGrath LuxeTrance Lipsticks Part 1: The Nudes - YouTube

Pat McGrath LuxeTrance Review Part 2:  Blitz Brights & A Dark Venom - YouTube


----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2017)

Now I have four eyeshadow palettes and several lipsticks. I have two subliminal palettes and now two sublime palettes. I got the two subliminal palettes for free due to the Sephora fiasco. Then I ordered sublime from the Pat McGrath website after loosing faith in Sephora’s promises to send me a replacement palette. Then randomly I just got a shipment of a free sublime palette from Sephora. So I paid for one full price palette from Pat McGrath and got three free palettes from Sephora.

I may order the subversive palette from Sephora during the rouge sale. Still haven’t decided yet.

I have several of her lipsticks and really love them. I use Donatella, beautiful creature, lebeija, Valletta, realness and tropicalia the most.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 5, 2017)

Haven said:


> Now I have four eyeshadow palettes and several lipsticks. I have two subliminal palettes and now two sublime palettes. I got the two subliminal palettes for free due to the Sephora fiasco. Then I ordered sublime from the Pat McGrath website after loosing faith in Sephora’s promises to send me a replacement palette. Then randomly I just got a shipment of a free sublime palette from Sephora. So I paid for one full price palette from Pat McGrath and got three free palettes from Sephora.
> 
> I may order the subversive palette from Sephora during the rouge sale. Still haven’t decided yet.
> 
> I have several of her lipsticks and really love them. I use Donatella, beautiful creature, lebeija, Valletta, realness and tropicalia the most.


Are Donatella and Valletta similar colors? Can't decide if I need both.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2017)

Here are some great swatches of the lipsticks & liners on the lips.

PAT MCGRATH LABS LuxeTrance Lipstick and PermaGel Ultra Lip Pencil Review with Swatches! - YouTube


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 5, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Here are some great swatches of the lipsticks & liners on the lips.
> 
> PAT MCGRATH LABS LuxeTrance Lipstick and PermaGel Ultra Lip Pencil Review with Swatches! - YouTube



Thank you! She always does a great job.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2017)

Swatches on my pale hand. All except Donatella show up pretty true on my lips to how they look in their swatch. 
1. Realness
2. Donatella. This doesn’t look quite so brown on my lips. 
3. Valletta


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 5, 2017)

How are the eye pencils in comparison to say Marc Jacobs, MUFE, etc?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> How are the eye pencils in comparison to say Marc Jacobs, MUFE, etc?



The eye pencils are phenomenal. I have used MJ in my tight line and waterline religiously since they were launched. I also have a bronze MUFE I use in the waterline when I’m feeling crazy. The Pat McGrath trumps both in staying power for me. I would rank them Pat McGrath, MJ, MUFE


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Swatches on my pale hand. All except Donatella show up pretty true on my lips to how they look in their swatch.
> 1. Realness
> 2. Donatella. This doesn’t look quite so brown on my lips.
> 3. Valletta
> ...



Thank you SOOOO much!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> How are the eye pencils in comparison to say Marc Jacobs, MUFE, etc?






Alysse011 said:


> The eye pencils are phenomenal. I have used MJ in my tight line and waterline religiously since they were launched. I also have a bronze MUFE I use in the waterline when I’m feeling crazy. The Pat McGrath trumps both in staying power for me. I would rank them Pat McGrath, MJ, MUFE



I agree! I love BLK Coffee.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I agree! I love BLK Coffee.


Yes!! I love that one too!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 5, 2017)

Haven said:


> Now I have four eyeshadow palettes and several lipsticks. I have two subliminal palettes and now two sublime palettes. I got the two subliminal palettes for free due to the Sephora fiasco. Then I ordered sublime from the Pat McGrath website after loosing faith in Sephora’s promises to send me a replacement palette. Then randomly I just got a shipment of a free sublime palette from Sephora. So I paid for one full price palette from Pat McGrath and got three free palettes from Sephora.
> 
> I may order the subversive palette from Sephora during the rouge sale. Still haven’t decided yet.
> 
> I have several of her lipsticks and really love them. I use Donatella, beautiful creature, lebeija, Valletta, realness and tropicalia the most.


Well with how Sephora has treated you, you certainly deserve the free palettes.


----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Are Donatella and Valletta similar colors? Can't decide if I need both.


They are different enough on me that I like having both.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Swatches on my pale hand. All except Donatella show up pretty true on my lips to how they look in their swatch.
> 1. Realness
> 2. Donatella. This doesn’t look quite so brown on my lips.
> 3. Valletta
> ...



Ok, I'm kind of confused about Donatella. Is it brown, mauve or a brown with mauve tones. It looks so mauve on some & brown on others.???


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, I'm kind of confused about Donatella. Is it brown, mauve or a brown with mauve tones. It looks so mauve on some & brown on others.???


On me it has a brown undertone, but it's not overly brown on my lips if that makes sense.  Cle de Peau Bamboo is a nude that has mauve undertones one me.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, I'm kind of confused about Donatella. Is it brown, mauve or a brown with mauve tones. It looks so mauve on some & brown on others.???



On me, there’s no mauve. It looks peachy beige. I like it well enough to keep, but only just so. Tread carefully if you want mauve since things pull similarly on you and me. I’d recommend swatching if you live near a Sephora that carries the line.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> On me it has a brown undertone, but it's not overly brown on my lips if that makes sense.  Cle de Peau Bamboo is a nude that has mauve undertones one me.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> On me, there’s no mauve. It looks peachy beige. I like it well enough to keep, but only just so. Tread carefully if you want mauve since things pull similarly on you and me. I’d recommend swatching if you live near a Sephora that carries the line.



Ok, thanks guys for the helpful information. I don't think it will work on me. It looks so pretty & nude slight mauve on so many.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, thanks guys for the helpful information. I don't think it will work on me. It looks so pretty & nude slight mauve on so many.



I agree! I was fairly bummed.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, thanks guys for the helpful information. I don't think it will work on me. It looks so pretty & nude slight mauve on so many.


I hoped it would pull mauve on me too. But in the end i am still happy with how it looks and have worn it multiple times since Friday. I agree with Allie though - tread carefully if you want mauve (go buy CdP Bamboo!! Lol)

(edited bc typo)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

What the heck is wrong with my lip color lol! I may go with Realness. Any objections ???


----------



## jasp0810 (Nov 6, 2017)

OK, sole dissenter, I think it's a nude yes and not for everyone but to me, Donatella has slightly mauve grey undertones. It's am interesting shade and one of the only true nudes I've found works on my complexion. I've attached some random swatch pics I have and a few rough looking pics of me wearing it. Lol.


It's the fleshy almost tan nudes ochre nudes that I tend to have trouble with. Hope this helps! Btw, you can't go too wrong with any of these...I blind ordered 15 and I don't think I got any duds. I'm stretching my luck with the other three shades I ordered though, lol. They're all just....great. Formula, everything


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 6, 2017)

jasp0810 said:


> OK, sole dissenter, I think it's a nude yes and not for everyone but to me, Donatella has slightly mauve grey undertones. It's am interesting shade and one of the only true nudes I've found works on my complexion. I've attached some random swatch pics I have and a few rough looking pics of me wearing it. Lol.
> 
> 
> It's th fleshy almost tan nudes flat look unflattering pm me. Hope this helps! Btw, you can't go wrondoing. They're all just....great!


That’s beautiful on you!!!


----------



## jasp0810 (Nov 6, 2017)

@elegant-one You are so sweet, and your kind words mean a lot to me   They're pretty amateur ish videos but at the time there weren't many swatches online and I'd bought 15 shades....so I decided to try it and give it a go. I agree completely about Blk Coffee - it's wonderful. I have used By Terry's Kohl Terrybly in Brown Secret for years but it just might be displaced by Blk Coffee. The eyeliners are fantastic. 

Lip liners are similar to CT but a tad creamier, I suspect made by the same manufacturer though. I have since been ordering more Pat McGrath, like many of us I suspect. I have a quick comparison pic with some CT liners below. Manhattan is a similar depth to Hollywood Honey, I forgot to include it, silly me. 

Happy to do comparison swatches for anyone who needs them! I bought but haven't yet gotten  have Lust Angeles, Unnatural Natural and Madame Greige. Other than that, no Profumo and no La Beija bit I have the rest. From the brights, I have McGrath Muse, Apricult, Tropicalia, Beautiful Creature, Sorry, Not Sorry and Sedition. Only one dark shade, Strangé. I think they pull very dark in general and Sabrina's pics seem a little washed out to me. Overexposed slightly perhaps. Beautiful Creature looks totally different on me than on Christine.  

Some swatches I've done, mostly labelled, many of them comparison swatches with other brands (mainly Tom Ford and Charlotte Tilbury). The middle photos with just three colours are top to bottom: Beautiful Creature, Tropicalia, Apricult. I'm wearing Apricult in the other two. 

I think the others are labelled but will check later! I swatch mainly outdoors in the shade in the late afternoon because I think the colours are most true to life. Some pics are slightly in the shade. Hope these help


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

jasp0810 said:


> OK, sole dissenter, I think it's a nude yes and not for everyone but to me, Donatella has slightly mauve grey undertones. It's am interesting shade and one of the only true nudes I've found works on my complexion. I've attached some random swatch pics I have and a few rough looking pics of me wearing it. Lol.
> 
> 
> It's th fleshy almost tan nudes flat look unflattering pm me. Hope this helps! Btw, you can't go wrondoing. They're all just....great!


It's very very pretty on you!!! Same with me on the fleshy tan nudes - I cannot wear them either. I did order Realness tonight


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

jasp0810 said:


> @elegant-one You are so sweet, and your kind words mean a lot to me   They're pretty amateur ish videos but at the time there weren't many swatches online and I'd bought 15 shades....so I decided to try it and give it a go. I agree completely about Blk Coffee - it's wonderful. I have used By Terry's Kohl Terrybly in Brown Secret for years but it just might be displaced by Blk Coffee. The eyeliners are fantastic.



 I'm so happy that you are here my dear!!! You have helped SO much with all your swatches & color descriptions. You do know color, which I LOVE.
Thanks for everything hun  BTW I watched & rewatched your video a few times


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2017)

You are SO beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What shade is this?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's very very pretty on you!!! Same with me on the fleshy tan nudes - I cannot wear them either. I did order Realness tonight



Realness will probably work out as its flattering on mostly everyone.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 7, 2017)

@elegant-one this is Donatella on my lips with no liner or anything else to show it as true as possible


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 8, 2017)

Not all of my boxes got here when they were supposed to but I did get my Subversive palette. I haven't had a chance to play with it but my first impression is WOW! The palette itself is beautiful and substantial. The shadows appear to be full size and the colors are gorgeous. I hope to be able to swatch later.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 8, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> @elegant-one this is Donatella on my lips with no liner or anything else to show it as true as possible
> 
> View attachment 62275



That is seriously gorgeous on you! I ordered Donatella too and I'm really hoping it looks like this on me!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> Not all of my boxes got here when they were supposed to but I did get my Subversive palette. I haven't had a chance to play with it but my first impression is WOW! The palette itself is beautiful and substantial. The shadows appear to be full size and the colors are gorgeous. I hope to be able to swatch later.



Yay. Happy you love it! I love love the Fenty stick Starstruck that you recommended. Any others you think I should get


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> @elegant-one this is Donatella on my lips with no liner or anything else to show it as true as possible
> 
> View attachment 62275



Oh man that is SUPER pretty on you!!! See, it does look like it has a mauve tone to it on you. I'll probably get it. Thanks so much for posting this lovely pic of your sweet self 

Oh, I ordered OMI today. Figures it came back into stock after the sale. I called CS & they ordered it for me with the 20% off


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Realness will probably work out as its flattering on mostly everyone.



Thanks! I'm hoping I love it on my lips. I think it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping I love it on my lips. I think it will be here tomorrow.



Wait for Realness to come in before you order Donatella. It could satisfy what you're looking for.  Although, on your absurdly pigmented lips, all bets are off!  (I'm just jealous!  )


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wait for Realness to come in before you order Donatella. It could satisfy what you're looking for.  Although, on your absurdly pigmented lips, all bets are off!  (I'm just jealous!  )



Haha! Yep, good advice. I'll wait. I want saran wrap lips lol. I hope it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2017)

OMI, Realness, Lavish


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62301
> 
> OMI, Realness, Lavish



THANKS!!! I LOVE OMI & Realness


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2017)

Realness, She's Heaven


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62301
> 
> OMI, Realness, Lavish





boschicka said:


> View attachment 62302
> 
> Realness, She's Heaven


Thank you!!! You got almost all the shades I’m thinking about. I’m also thinking about Madame Greige, but I’m concerned about the grey factor. I have Donatella, 1995, and Lavish.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 9, 2017)

I think Valetta is going back. I have too many similar colors. I think I'd rather have Donatella or OMI.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Do I need 1995? I think I will also get Muse. Omi is on it's way to me.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> That is seriously gorgeous on you! I ordered Donatella too and I'm really hoping it looks like this on me!





elegant-one said:


> Oh man that is SUPER pretty on you!!! See, it does look like it has a mauve tone to it on you. I'll probably get it. Thanks so much for posting this lovely pic of your sweet self
> 
> Oh, I ordered OMI today. Figures it came back into stock after the sale. I called CS & they ordered it for me with the 20% off



Thank you both! I hope it looks the same on you too [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] ! Let us know how it works for you.

I think I am going to order Realness tomorrow. Then I am done for real


----------



## boschicka (Nov 9, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you both! I hope it looks the same on you too [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] ! Let us know how it works for you.
> 
> I think I am going to order Realness tomorrow. Then I am done for real



Then you are done...for realness.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Do I need 1995? I think I will also get Muse. Omi is on it's way to me.



I would choose 1995 over Dontella.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Then you are done...for realness.



Ha!

famous last words of the Sephora sale:
”I’m just going to get _____ and then I’m done”


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you both! I hope it looks the same on you too  @lipstickaddict  ! Let us know how it works for you.
> 
> I think I am going to order Realness tomorrow. Then I am done for real


 heeheehee...that n e v e r happens my dear.



boschicka said:


> Then you are done...for realness.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I would choose 1995 over Dontella.



Ok, thank you!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

My Realness just came! I love it on. It's extremely flattering on. Thank you guys for talking me into. The texture is just divine


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> Not all of my boxes got here when they were supposed to but I did get my Subversive palette. I haven't had a chance to play with it but my first impression is WOW! The palette itself is beautiful and substantial. The shadows appear to be full size and the colors are gorgeous. I hope to be able to swatch later.



Did you get your MG lipstick yet?


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Did you get your MG lipstick yet?


I just got it today. I think you would love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I just got it today. I think you would love it.



Somehow, I thought you were going to tell me that   Is it more lavender or pink?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> My Realness just came! I love it on. It's extremely flattering on. Thank you guys for talking me into. The texture is just divine


How would you describe the color? On me I feel like it has a little bit of everything.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Somehow, I thought you were going to tell me that   Is it more lavender or pink?



More lavender. I am at work right now but I will swatch it for you when I get home. In the tube it doesn't look very special. On the lips, it is divine.
Now I am dying to try one of the mattes even though I HATE mattes normally.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> How would you describe the color? On me I feel like it has a little bit of everything.



Yes, I can see that. On my lips it seems like slight coral rose nude.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I can see that. On my lips it seems like slight coral rose nude.



Aha. Yep, that makes sense!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2017)

Sneak Peek: Pat McGrath LuxeTrance Lipsticks Photos & Swatches (x24)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Aha. Yep, that makes sense!



It is different from anything else I have. Did you like She's Heaven?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh man, Sabrina (she used to post here a lot) is wearing Lavish & Sedition in this Sephora thread & they look amazing on her:

THE PAT McGRATH THREAD - Page 16 - Beauty Insider Community


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

If I thought Lavish would look like that on me, I would buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

I just LOVE LOVE the makeup in this photo! I found it somewhere talking about PM makeup even though they didn't say what was used .ugh!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just LOVE LOVE the makeup in this photo! I found it somewhere talking about PM makeup even though they didn't say what was used .ugh!




I think it's from March 2016
What did she have out then, just the highlighters or more? Can't recall offhand


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62301
> 
> OMI, Realness, Lavish



I  just remembered  you posted a swatch of Lavish. Does it look anything like Sabrina's shade on you???


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I think it's from March 2016
> What did she have out then, just the highlighters or more? Can't recall offhand



I think so. She did mention the highlighters but that was it. Good memory sis!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It is different from anything else I have. Did you like She's Heaven?


It was missing from my box and when I called I just asked for the refund instead of a replacement.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh man, Sabrina (she used to post here a lot) is wearing Lavish & Sedition in this Sephora thread & they look amazing on her:
> THE PAT McGRATH THREAD - Page 16 - Beauty Insider Community



Wow, she looks beautiful!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I  just remembered  you posted a swatch of Lavish. Does it look anything like Sabrina's shade on you???



It looks more purple in her photo than what I see.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wow, she looks beautiful!



I would buy everything she is wearing lol...if only they would list it.

So Lavish doesn't look like that on you? Even similar?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I would buy everything she is wearing lol...if only they would list it.
> 
> So Lavish doesn't look like that on you? Even similar?



Similar, yes. I love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Similar, yes. I love it.



So, I should get it 

Never mind, its OOS now too. I'm not going to post  anything about a product until I get it because if I do it always sells out. Same thing with the Sephora item I wanted


----------



## boschicka (Nov 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> So, I should get it
> 
> Never mind, its OOS now too. I'm not going to post  anything about a product until I get it because if I do it always sells out. Same thing with the Sephora item I wanted



Boo, hiss!  Feel free to PM any questions you may have about a product to avoid creating a craze for it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Boo, hiss!  Feel free to PM any questions you may have about a product to avoid creating a craze for it.



 Thanks!!! Suffering from EBS - Empty Basket Syndrome


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks!!! Suffering from EBS - Empty Basket Syndrome



Better fill that basket quick!
No, I'm joking.. I'm suffering from EBS  too, but in my case I think it's a good thing


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Better fill that basket quick!
> No, I'm joking.. I'm suffering from EBS  too, but in my case I think it's a good thing



Well, admittedly it's empty because I placed 2 orders this morning at 5am when I couldn't get the one thing I really wanted lol. I got Huda Bombshell & Icon, then I ordered Eve Lom lip balm in Cheeky, then I just ordered Eve Lom Morning Time Cleanser So NOW it's empty


----------



## boschicka (Nov 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks!!! Suffering from EBS - Empty Basket Syndrome



Ok, ok, I'll assign you items. 
Armani Ecstasy Shine Lipstick. Go!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ok, ok, I'll assign you items.
> Armani Ecstasy Shine Lipstick. Go!



HAHAHAHA!!!  Yep


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just LOVE LOVE the makeup in this photo! I found it somewhere talking about PM makeup even though they didn't say what was used .ugh!



I just bought the Skin Fetish in Nude that Sephora just put up again tonight...only because of this photo! Thanks AWS for telling me that this is what this photo was all about 

Now I NEED to know what is on her eyes, lips & cheeks

If I could have a head transplant, this would be my choice


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wow, she looks beautiful!



She does! Awww I miss her and so many others that used to post around these parts *sigh*


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2017)

Ohhh, I forgot to say I picked up Donatella and Madame Greige and like both swatched. I haven't worn them yet, though lol. I was trying to be so focused when I was in Sephora... I don't remember swatching any of the others. I do think I may pick up the Subversive palette before the sale ends next week. The pigmentation on it is amazing and I think it's the most unique to my collection.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a love/hate relationship with the Luxetrance lipsticks. Love how they are opaque in one swipe but I wish they had a little more slip and felt better on the lips. I'm exchanging them for one of the Tom Ford Girls - they are expensive considering the size but I have a few and love how they look and feel.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 11, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the Luxetrance lipsticks. Love how they are opaque in one swipe but I wish they had a little more slip and felt better on the lips. I'm exchanging them for one of the Tom Ford Girls - they are expensive considering the size but I have a few and love how they look and feel.


This is how I feel overall as well, plus I like more of the TF shades on myself. But these are nice lipsticks.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> This is how I feel overall as well, plus I like more of the TF shades on myself. But these are nice lipsticks.



See, I adore the Luxetrance (HATE the MatteTrance!), but they all are pulling weirdly RED on me. I bought Lavish and was SO excited for something that looked like Sabrina, but it looked like a deep terra cotta on me, like NARS Jane with more brown!

I'm thinking about trying 1-2 more (Realness and Madame Greige) before giving up on PMGs lippies.
And I think indecision about which palette to get will protect me from that purchase, lol.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> See, I adore the Luxetrance (HATE the MatteTrance!), but they all are pulling weirdly RED on me. I bought Lavish and was SO excited for something that looked like Sabrina, but it looked like a deep terra cotta on me, like NARS Jane with more brown!
> 
> I'm thinking about trying 1-2 more (Realness and Madame Greige) before giving up on PMGs lippies.
> And I think indecision about which palette to get will protect me from that purchase, lol.



Realness ended up turning a weird color on me so I’ll be curious to hear what those two do on you. Hope they work for you!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> See, I adore the Luxetrance (HATE the MatteTrance!), but they all are pulling weirdly RED on me. I bought Lavish and was SO excited for something that looked like Sabrina, but it looked like a deep terra cotta on me, like NARS Jane with more brown!
> 
> I'm thinking about trying 1-2 more (Realness and Madame Greige) before giving up on PMGs lippies.
> And I think indecision about which palette to get will protect me from that purchase, lol.



Ooh, is the MT formula bad?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 12, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Realness ended up turning a weird color on me so I’ll be curious to hear what those two do on you. Hope they work for you!


Uh oh. That does not bode well for me. I haven’t decided yet, sigh. What did it look like?


awickedshape said:


> Ooh, is the MT formula bad?


I think I’m the only one who hates it. For me, it’s super powdery, feels gritty when I’m applying, and dries me out like crazy (most formulas don’t). I wonder if I got a bad one given how much everyone else seems to love it. I only bought 1995, and that was in the first launch.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Uh oh. That does not bode well for me. I haven’t decided yet, sigh. What did it look like?



It looked really nice at first but by the time I got into my car it had turned an orangey brownish reddish darker shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Uh oh. That does not bode well for me. I haven’t decided yet, sigh. What did it look like?
> 
> I think I’m the only one who hates it. For me, it’s super powdery, feels gritty when I’m applying, and dries me out like crazy (most formulas don’t). I wonder if I got a bad one given how much everyone else seems to love it. I only bought 1995, and that was in the first launch.



Kinda wanted Deep Void but I generally see more raves over the LT formula


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Realness ended up turning a weird color on me so I’ll be curious to hear what those two do on you. Hope they work for you!



Oh no. I only quickly tried it on & it faded fairly quickly & got dry. The colors are too hard to figure out for our lips. I won't be getting any more.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 12, 2017)

I waited too long to pull the trigger on the other palette I wanted (Sublime) and it is now OOS on Sephora. I'm sure it will miraculously reappear the day AFTER the sale is over.
On a happier note my Nude Skin Fetish kit has shipped. I was worried because once Trend Mood sent an APB that it was available it went OOS. Fortunately for me my Specktra ladies came through for me ahead of that site.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 12, 2017)

It's so sad these lipsticks aren't working for you ladies. They feel like nothing on my lips and I've been receiving lots of compliments.
Hubby even said Lavish looks "cool." That's high praise from him!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2017)

Twitter

PMG on Spotify


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It's so sad these lipsticks aren't working for you ladies. They feel like nothing on my lips and I've been receiving lots of compliments.
> Hubby even said Lavish looks "cool." That's high praise from him!



Good to hear! My Pat Mcgrath lipsticks finally arrived ( I bought Valetta, Donatella & Realness during the first part of the sale) and I am pleased to report that all are winners 
I am super excited that Donatella is similar but better in formula to my perfect holy grail nude from Smashbox that they discontinued years ago. I've been scraping out the last little bits when we have a formal event and I want a Smokey eye nude look. Donatella is perfection on my skin tone- will definitely be rocking the Smokey eye this Christmas. The other two are also perfect, and Realness pulls a mauve color on me thank goodness.  I was totally preparing to return it. Am thankful I splurged on these three during the sale


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I waited too long to pull the trigger on the other palette I wanted (Sublime) and it is now OOS on Sephora. I'm sure it will miraculously reappear the day AFTER the sale is over.
> On a happier note my Nude Skin Fetish kit has shipped. I was worried because once Trend Mood sent an APB that it was available it went OOS. Fortunately for me my Specktra ladies came through for me ahead of that site.



 I was so relieved when I got my shipping notice too. It will be here tomorrow!!! Ugh, I had no idea she did that


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good to hear! My Pat Mcgrath lipsticks finally arrived ( I bought Valetta, Donatella & Realness during the first part of the sale) and I am pleased to report that all are winners
> I am super excited that Donatella is similar but better in formula to my perfect holy grail nude from Smashbox that they discontinued years ago. I've been scraping out the last little bits when we have a formal event and I want a Smokey eye nude look. Donatella is perfection on my skin tone- will definitely be rocking the Smokey eye this Christmas. The other two are also perfect, and Realness pulls a mauve color on me thank goodness.  I was totally preparing to return it. Am thankful I splurged on these three during the sale



Awesome!!! What was the Smashbox shade? I probably have it lol.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 15, 2017)

It's the last day of the Sephora sale and I'm considering getting the Sublime or Subversive palette. Subversive is really calling my name. With the discount the palette is $100. Do you ladies who have them think it's worth it?


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 15, 2017)

Is anyone interested in the LiquiLust 007 lipsticks?  I want the everything kit, but I splurged too much on the Sephora sale on skincare that I forgot about the launch tomorrow. 

Btw, I’m still in love with Omi Matte Trance and now with Profumo Luxe Trance lipsticks. They feel like I’m wearing “nothing” on my lips and are so smooth. I’m so getting more from both lines. However, the “official” online swatches can be deceiving, especially for the nude shades. They seem either more bright or too muted in real life compared to swatches online. I have yet to pull the trigger with the eyeshadow palettes but it wouldn’t surprise me if they’re great because her pigments are usually on point.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 15, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> It's the last day of the Sephora sale and I'm considering getting the Sublime or Subversive palette. Subversive is really calling my name. With the discount the palette is $100. Do you ladies who have them think it's worth it?


Yes, so much so that I am going to purge a few of my other palettes. I got Subversive during the first round of the sale and was lucky enough to be able to order Sublime last night when they restocked. The colors are amazing and the formula is heaven.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> Yes, so much so that I am going to purge a few of my other palettes. I got Subversive during the first round of the sale and was lucky enough to be able to order Sublime last night when they restocked. The colors are amazing and the formula is heaven.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 15, 2017)

There is definitely a new Mac in my life...the awesome Pat McGrath. LOL

Here's my final PM damage for the Sephora sale:

Pat McGrath Sublime eye palette (pending)
Pat McGrath Subversive eye palette
Pat McGrath Luxe Trance lipstick in Madame Greige (definitely a new favorite)
Pat McGrath Permagel Ultra Glide e/l in Xtreme Black
Pat McGrath Permagel Ultra Glide e/l in Black Coffee
Pat McGrath Skin Fetish kit in Nude


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 15, 2017)

I received Sextrology today and love it on


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 15, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received Sextrology today and love it on



Yay! I'm wearing at work right now and I just love it. Glad you do too!


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 15, 2017)

I pulled the trigger and ordered Subversive. I'm so excited to get it - I bought too much eyeshadow this sale. Subversive, Huda Desert Dusk, and KVD Saint and Sinner.

all of the lipsticks are getting returned. Either the color didn't work (Donatella was almost grey on me) or they just don't feel good.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> I received Sextrology today and love it on


How does it compare to Realness on you? I remember you said Realness pulled weird.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good to hear! My Pat Mcgrath lipsticks finally arrived ( I bought Valetta, Donatella & Realness during the first part of the sale) and I am pleased to report that all are winners
> I am super excited that Donatella is similar but better in formula to my perfect holy grail nude from Smashbox that they discontinued years ago. I've been scraping out the last little bits when we have a formal event and I want a Smokey eye nude look. Donatella is perfection on my skin tone- will definitely be rocking the Smokey eye this Christmas. The other two are also perfect, and Realness pulls a mauve color on me thank goodness.  I was totally preparing to return it. Am thankful I splurged on these three during the sale


Yay! I’m so glad you love it too!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2017)

I got my bag of craft sequins today I haven't even opened it up yet.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 15, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> How does it compare to Realness on you? I remember you said Realness pulled weird.



Realness turned orange-brown-yuck on my lips. Not sure if it was because of my lip pigmentation or my chemistry, but it darkened alot on me in a short period of time. Sextrology is just a nice warm pink. It looks like it looks in the tube and stays that way.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 15, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I got my bag of craft sequins today I haven't even opened it up yet.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I got my bag of craft sequins today I haven't even opened it up yet.



 I gave all my PM sequins to my coworker's daughters.  They lost their minds....and then made me crafts with them!  So cute.


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Kinda wanted Deep Void but I generally see more raves over the LT formula


Get Deep Void!! That's the one I've been waiting for for the longest time. I swear it was out of stock for about 3 months but it popped in stock on Sephora and I grabbed it with the discount code with quickness lol. I've heard good things about the matte formula so we'll see.


MaryJane said:


> It's the last day of the Sephora sale and I'm considering getting the Sublime or Subversive palette. Subversive is really calling my name. With the discount the palette is $100. Do you ladies who have them think it's worth it?



I've been waffling on Subversive too. The way I've satisfied myself is that if I miss it with the sale, I could always use my $25 off code to get it later (if they give us those codes again this year). It'll bring it down to the same $100.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


>



 That bag was loaded with them too lol.



boschicka said:


> I gave all my PM sequins to my coworker's daughters.  They lost their minds....and then made me crafts with them!  So cute.



HAHA! That is so cute


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I gave all my PM sequins to my coworker's daughters.  They lost their minds....and then made me crafts with them!  So cute.




Wait... did you end up getting the sequins back?




Shars said:


> Get Deep Void!! That's the one I've been waiting for for the longest time. I swear it was out of stock for about 3 months but it popped in stock on Sephora and I grabbed it with the discount code with quickness lol. I've heard good things about the matte formula so we'll see.
> 
> 
> I've been waffling on Subversive too. The way I've satisfied myself is that if I miss it with the sale, I could always use my $25 off code to get it later (if they give us those codes again this year). It'll bring it down to the same $100.



I'll try for that one first, then! I miss Sephora sometimes lol


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Wait... did you end up getting the sequins back?
> 
> I'll try for that one first, then! I miss Sephora sometimes lol



Just a few in some craft projects.

Why do you no longer shop at Sephora?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Just a few in some craft projects.
> 
> Why do you no longer shop at Sephora?



Lol I thought it was a "the cat came back " situation with the multitude of sequins 

Oh, I think it was for last year's sale that I was (shockingly!) $25 away from Rouge and suddenly my sale orders were getting cancelled because of using a freight forwarding address. Ugh.


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Wait... did you end up getting the sequins back?
> 
> I'll try for that one first, then! I miss Sephora sometimes lol


Maybe wait and see if her website does a % off sale for Thanksgiving/Black Friday next week. That would be a good deal/time to grab.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Realness turned orange-brown-yuck on my lips. Not sure if it was because of my lip pigmentation or my chemistry, but it darkened alot on me in a short period of time. Sextrology is just a nice warm pink. It looks like it looks in the tube and stays that way.


Thanks for letting me know! I think I’m going to gamble on it because my lips are not pigmented (I don’t think?<-question here because things seem to pull similarly on me as on EO).  

Even though Lavish wasn’t what I wanted it to be, I like it, and my husband LOVES it.  He’s complimented my lipstick every day I’ve worn it, and well, that’s not typical.


boschicka said:


> I gave all my PM sequins to my coworker's daughters.  They lost their minds....and then made me crafts with them!  So cute.


My toddler loves it to bits when I pull down the sequin bags for her to play with! I store the sequins in ziplocks, and we’ll randomly find individual ones weeks and months later.  If we ever move, the new people will be very confused, or maybe they’ll think they have a very glam poltergeist.


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I think I’m going to gamble on it because my lips are not pigmented (I don’t think?<-question here because things seem to pull similarly on me as on EO).
> 
> Even though Lavish wasn’t what I wanted it to be, I like it, and my husband LOVES it.  He’s complimented my lipstick every day I’ve worn it, and well, that’s not typical.
> 
> My toddler loves it to bits when I pull down the sequin bags for her to play with! I store the sequins in ziplocks, and we’ll randomly find individual ones weeks and months later.  If we ever move, the new people will be very confused, or maybe they’ll think they have a very glam poltergeist.



Ohhh... how is the baby? He must be getting so big now!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2017)

Shars said:


> Ohhh... how is the baby? He must be getting so big now!



He is!  Just started crawling and getting into all kinds of trouble.  It’s adorable to watch him with his big sister (the glitter fiend).  Thanks for asking!

How are things going for you?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol I thought it was a "the cat came back " situation with the multitude of sequins
> 
> Oh, I think it was for last year's sale that I was (shockingly!) $25 away from Rouge and suddenly my sale orders were getting cancelled because of using a freight forwarding address. Ugh.



That's what happened!  I was wondering about your situation in the Sephora thread b/c they cancelled my orders this year during the F&F sale.  I never got an answer as to why, and my orders now take forever to get out "In progress" status, but they finally do ship....so far...fingers crossed.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That's what happened!  I was wondering about your situation in the Sephora thread b/c they cancelled my orders this year during the F&F sale.  I never got an answer as to why, and my orders now take forever to get out "In progress" status, but they finally do ship....so far...fingers crossed.



It was kinda weird, all year no problem then sale time... I emailed them every so often to check in but gave up a few months ago. 

Oh! That's ridiculous. Everyone looks forward to those sales. I'm glad they're shipping now!


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> He is!  Just started crawling and getting into all kinds of trouble.  It’s adorable to watch him with his big sister (the glitter fiend).  Thanks for asking!
> How are things going for you?



Awww! Sibling love is the best! Things are better every day! Can't complain at all.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I got my bag of craft sequins today I haven't even opened it up yet.



I got mine too. I am afraid to open it. I am clumsy so you know there will be sequins everywhere.
I am getting nervous about the Sublime palette I ordered. Everything else is either here or in route but this one still says in process and of course is now OOS.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 16, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I got mine too. I am afraid to open it. I am clumsy so you know there will be sequins everywhere.
> I am getting nervous about the Sublime palette I ordered. Everything else is either here or in route but this one still says in process and of course is now OOS.


Definitely open it over a trash basket.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I got mine too. I am afraid to open it. I am clumsy so you know there will be sequins everywhere.
> I am getting nervous about the Sublime palette I ordered. Everything else is either here or in route but this one still says in process and of course is now OOS.



I cut the top and pour everything into a gallon ziploc bag.  Then you can safely remove your products and contain the bloody sequins.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I cut the top and pour everything into a gallon ziploc bag.  Then you can safely remove your products and contain the bloody sequins.



This! Exactly how I tackled the problem ( at least the second time)


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> This! Exactly how I tackled the problem ( at least the second time)



Ha, fool you once...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 17, 2017)

I went ahead and got the blitz with deceit liquid lust kit. When I got the e-mail yesterday I looked at the site but still decided to skip, then today got the email which I was surprised as I thought they would be sold out by now. Looked around on the site again and decided why not especially since they're LE. Would hate to miss out on a product I would have loved and can't get anymore.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 17, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I got mine too. I am afraid to open it. I am clumsy so you know there will be sequins everywhere.
> I am getting nervous about the Sublime palette I ordered. Everything else is either here or in route but this one still says in process and of course is now OOS.


  I cut the top of mine very carefully, put a craft ziplock bag over the top & then flipped it over. Because of the static, some still flew out & stuck to the product I'm hoping you get that palette - I'm sure you will! I wish that I would have got 2 of the skin fetish.


----------



## Haven (Nov 18, 2017)

I ordered some of the new liquid lipsticks. Because of the Sephora fiasco with the palettes I ordered directly from the Pat McGrath site. Don’t want to risk getting the wrong product and have it sell out before I can correct the problem.

My bag of sequins is still sitting on my vanity. I haven’t had the patience to open it this week. I want to try the highlighter, so I plan to open it this weekend.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 18, 2017)

I bought the lavender/pinky nude duo. Here’s hoping it’s not gray or brown on me!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 21, 2017)

My liquid lust kit has already shipped.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 22, 2017)

Here’s swatches of the duo: 













It looks better swatched than on.  I had to make a super smokey look to not look entirely dead.  I know my shirt and lighting here don’t help, but it really didn’t matter.  The gloss is pretty but turns the lipstick to sludge if there’s any friction.  I prefer patting on the glitter from Flesh 003.  The formula is pretty good.  Feels like nothing on, non-drying, no transfer, and it wears well.  I’m not sad to own it (though I wish Divine Nude had been in the duo instead of this shade), but I’m going to stick to the Luxetrance line.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 26, 2017)

Well I should have went with my first mind and skipped the liquid lust lipsticks. The formula is nice very lightweight but none of the shades worked for me and the dry down isn't completely matte which gave my lips a dry wet look if that makes sense and I didn't like it. So I'll stick to the regular lipsticks.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 27, 2017)

Did anyone else order one of the Metamorphosis kits this morning? I couldn't believe the singles were marked down to $40 and the everything was only $100. I ordered the silver kit.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I ordered copper.


----------



## Haven (Nov 27, 2017)

I wanted two of the singles, but bc of the price I splurged on the large kit. For twenty dollars more I will get everything.

I was planning on a small Mac haul with the 25% off. That order is on hold for now. Unless I cave before the end of the day.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> I wanted two of the singles, but bc of the price I splurged on the large kit. For twenty dollars more I will get everything.
> 
> I was planning on a small Mac haul with the 25% off. That order is on hold for now. Unless I cave before the end of the day.



You'll have to let me know how you like it. I went round and round trying to decide. I finally went with the silver kit. I knew the others would not be right for me. But they sure are pretty.


----------



## Haven (Nov 28, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> You'll have to let me know how you like it. I went round and round trying to decide. I finally went with the silver kit. I knew the others would not be right for me. But they sure are pretty.



I will. Shipping from her site takes a while.

Of course Mac extended its promotion. I resisted last night, but now I am debating yet again.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 2, 2017)

My everything Metalmorphosis kit came a few days ago.  So excited to use it. It was not packed as nice as the palettes.  I was just worried because it didn't have much tape on it and I wondered if someone had opened it but all was well.  The sale price was fabulous.

I really want the Liquilust squeeze tube glosses, slay omi and the glitters.  They don't seem to have the glitters or Slay Omi on its own. Bummer.  I was contemplating a purchase from this collection 

But . . . Pat is hinting at a new release for next week.  I'm tapped out.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 2, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My everything Metalmorphosis kit came a few days ago.  So excited to use it. It was not packed as nice as the palettes.  I was just worried because it didn't have much tape on it and I wondered if someone had opened it but all was well.  The sale price was fabulous.
> 
> I really want the Liquilust squeeze tube glosses, slay omi and the glitters.  They don't seem to have the glitters or Slay Omi on its own. Bummer.  I was contemplating a purchase from this collection
> 
> But . . . Pat is hinting at a new release for next week.  I'm tapped out.


My silver kit should be here soon and I ordered the red Luxe Trance set. I'm super excited to see what drops on 12/7. That's my birthday.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2017)

Pat McGrath Launches the Apparel 001 Collection at Dover Street Market

ETA  

Instagram


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath Launches the Apparel 001 Collection at Dover Street Market



Why so gaudy? I hate overly branded apparel. lol


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 5, 2017)

That must be the big secret launch scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2017)

Shars said:


> Why so gaudy? I hate overly branded apparel. lol



It's a lot of text


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2017)

Victoria&apos;s Secret Appears to Have Copied Pat McGrath, Who Has Responded With Screaming Emojis


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath Launches the Apparel 001 Collection at Dover Street Market



I wouldn't mind the leopard print pants she's wearing


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 5, 2017)

My copper kit came and the eyeshadow is pretty and not too warm which I was hoping it wouldn't be but you can warm it up with the other eye product but I won't be using that one or the marker. I just wanted the single eyeshadow since it was on sale.

Regarding the merch yes it is very "busy" and I don't like overly logo clothing. The jacket looks okay but over all its just not my style and I'm sure its going to be more expensive than what I would be willing to pay for "trendy" clothing.


----------



## Haven (Dec 6, 2017)

My everything kit is still in transit. Must be coming via pack mule. 

I don’t know about the clothes. Mega branding typically is not my style.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy birthday to me! I am 52 today and I have boxes waiting at home from PML, MAC and Deceim (the Ordinary). It's like early Christmas. 
My mom died in October. (Dad passed 4 years ago.) This birthday and holiday are hitting me hard. I'm not sure even new goodies will help.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 7, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> Happy birthday to me! I am 52 today and I have boxes waiting at home from PML, MAC and Deceim (the Ordinary). It's like early Christmas.
> My mom died in October. (Dad passed 4 years ago.) This birthday and holiday are hitting me hard. I'm not sure even new goodies will help.






*I know things are hitting you hard right now, but still wishing you a wonderful day...x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2017)

*PML Display at  Vegas Miracle Mile Shops Sephora
*


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 8, 2017)

After buying and returning several lipsticks and 2 eyeshadow palettes, I've determined that this brand doesn't work for me. The lipsticks dragged and just felt heavy on my lips. I bought the Subversive palette which I returned b/c the colors were just too glittery and not an every day palette. Subliminal is more wearable but it's still going back - I just don't feel I'll get my money's worth. The two 'topper' colors  and the blue shadow are pretty but they are more for special occassions (at least for me), the mattes are nice but don't wow me.

To make myself feel better, I bought 5 of the TF single shadows. At least I know, the colors are wearable.


----------



## Haven (Dec 8, 2017)

Highlighter sets back in stock at Sephora


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 11, 2017)

Haven said:


> Highlighter sets back in stock at Sephora



Did you get anything on Pat's site today? Also how are the liquid lipsticks working for you?

I have no self control lol and got the Lust everything kit. There's an additional 15% off so it really is a steal. Code lablove15

I have a good feeling about the lust kit and I probably should have ordered it instead of the liquid kit initially but at least I was able to get it even cheaper this time around.


----------



## Haven (Dec 11, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Did you get anything on Pat's site today? Also how are the liquid lipsticks working for you?
> 
> I have no self control lol and got the Lust everything kit. There's an additional 15% off so it really is a steal. Code lablove15
> 
> I have a good feeling about the lust kit and I probably should have ordered it instead of the liquid kit initially but at least I was able to get it even cheaper this time around.



I love the liquid lipsticks. I only have the nudes, so I can’t speak on the brights.

I want to order, but I am having issues with the site. Everything is fine until I reach the final submit button, and suddenly my cart has changed. Adding products from a previous visit. Which I then delete from my cart. Then poof they reappear again when I try to resubmit. 

If this stops happening, then I will order.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2017)

Haven said:


> I love the liquid lipsticks. I only have the nudes, so I can’t speak on the brights.
> 
> I want to order, but I am having issues with the site. Everything is fine until I reach the final submit button, and suddenly my cart has changed. Adding products from a previous visit. Which I then delete from my cart. Then poof they reappear again when I try to resubmit.
> 
> If this stops happening, then I will order.



Maybe if you clear your browser history?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 12, 2017)

Since the 15% off is still going on, I ordered a lipstick as I've been trying to find the perfect brown so I ordered She's so deep and its also one of the Pat exclusive shades. I thought I would like the brown in the liquid kit but it was a tad bit too cool. So taking a chance on another lipstick and hopefully it works out and here are the lipsticks that I love.

Realness 
Omni
Anarkissed
Tropicalia
Psycho Candy
Sorry not Sorry
Elson


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 18, 2017)

Finally received the matte everything kit and love it! Certainly should have went with it initially and not the liquid lust kit. All the lipstick shades wore nicely on me except flesh 1 which I knew it would be too light, so no disappointment there. The glitters are very pretty, messy but pretty so I am going to play around with them during nights out and the gold pigment is gorgeous! and I'm certainly going to wear it, I put on a little bit with the gloss and it wasn't over bearing at all and wearable to my surprise.

Now I'm waiting on She's so deep lipstick and fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Finally received the matte everything kit and love it! Certainly should have went with it initially and not the liquid lust kit. All the lipstick shades wore nicely on me except flesh 1 which I knew it would be too light, so no disappointment there. The glitters are very pretty, messy but pretty so I am going to play around with them during nights out and the gold pigment is gorgeous! and I'm certainly going to wear it, I put on a little bit with the gloss and it wasn't over bearing at all and wearable to my surprise.
> 
> Now I'm waiting on She's so deep lipstick and fingers crossed it works out.



 I ordered dark Star and the nude lust kit with the discount. They just arrived yesterday, so I haven’t had the chance to try them yet.

The more labs I get, the more I like them. Really let’s me get creative and play around!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2017)

*McGrath Muse for Saturday Date Night *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah a lot of that stuff is totally out my comfort zone but it has made me want to get creative and I'm a sucker for anything for the lips. So I'm excited to some what be a dare devil with this kit especially with it being holiday season. 



Haven said:


> I ordered dark Star and the nude lust kit with the discount. They just arrived yesterday, so I haven’t had the chance to try them yet.
> 
> The more labs I get, the more I like them. Really let’s me get creative and play around!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62701
> 
> *McGrath Muse for Saturday Date Night *




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 19, 2017)

My She's so deep came today and it's my perfect brown woooo hooo! I was super nervous about it but it's a keeper.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2017)

Deep Void matte trance lipstick (15% off)
Barrel came loose


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 27, 2017)

One of mine did that and I just put it back on and I don't twist it from the barrel anymore and only from the bottom and I haven't had any issues anymore with them.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> One of mine did that and I just put it back on and I don't twist it from the barrel anymore and only from the bottom and I haven't had any issues anymore with them.



It slips out and I don't like that the lipstick isn't fully concealed. In the first five mins, too lol


----------



## boschicka (Dec 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It slips out and I don't like that the lipstick isn't fully concealed. In the first five mins, too lol



That stinks!  Hopefully her customer service will make it right.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That stinks!  Hopefully her customer service will make it right.



Not sure what I'll do. Their CS couldn't answer a simple question last time.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 28, 2017)

Coming soon


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Coming soon
> View attachment 62782



That’s pretty.  I almost wished she used rose gold with white.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 28, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> That’s pretty.  I almost wished she used rose gold with white.



I prefer the black but I like your thinking in the rose gold!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah the rose gold woulda been stunning! but I think the white/gold is pretty but I'm getting Tom Ford tease with the black/gold then white/gold. 

I'm excited to see what it is especially since I passed on Fenty.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 5, 2018)

Instagram

Wuuuuut?!?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Instagram
> 
> Wuuuuut?!?



Do you like it? I can't tell  The crown jewels.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 5, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Do you like it? I can't tell  The crown jewels.



Surprised there's a fourth....wildly expensive palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Surprised there's a fourth....wildly expensive palette.



LOL! I didn't notice


----------



## Shars (Jan 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Instagram
> 
> Wuuuuut?!?



I saw this earlier! I think I like this best out of all of her palettes. I'll have to wait for sale because they are too darn expensive. What am I saying? I'm supposed to be on a no-buy lol!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 5, 2018)

Shars said:


> I saw this earlier! I think I like this best out of all of her palettes. I'll have to wait for sale because they are too darn expensive. What am I saying? I'm supposed to be on a no-buy lol!



I don’t know if i can help with your no-buy but this just remind me of the Abh Prism palette with a mixe of the Colourpop All i see is magic. Like more then 3/4 of the shade are similar to the ABH Prism palette, the Yellow, dark green, the light grey lavender, the dark brown etc ,. Non?


----------



## Shars (Jan 5, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I don’t know if i can help with your no-buy but this just remind me of the Abh Prism palette with a mixe of the Colourpop All i see is magic. Like more then 3/4 of the shade are similar to the ABH Prism palette, the Yellow, dark green, the light grey lavender, the dark brown etc ,. Non?



I'm not familiar with the ColourPop palette as much. But I did own a palette from a UK brand called Sleek that had a similar colour scheme and I really enjoyed that palette.


----------



## Haven (Jan 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Surprised there's a fourth....wildly expensive palette.



Wonder if Sephora will have it?


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 6, 2018)

Reminds me of the Urban Decay After Dark palette from a few years ago.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 8, 2018)

Haven said:


> Wonder if Sephora will have it?



It's already listed on their site. Just not available yet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm certainly getting the new mattes that are coming 1-18,

I want Polaroid Pink & Full blooded.


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 9, 2018)

Full Blooded looks really good. I'm going to wait to see if they stock in store, I found swatches of the other lippes to be sort of misleading and would rather see them in person before purchasing


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 13, 2018)

*Any takers on the new balm?
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Any takers on the new balm?
> *
> View attachment 62900



It sold out while I was hemming and hawing over it. Don't want another mishap.


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Any takers on the new balm?
> *
> View attachment 62900


Nope. I already have lip balms a plenty.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Any takers on the new balm?
> *
> View attachment 62900



I was really hoping it would be new lipsticks in the white packaging.....bummer


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 13, 2018)

I missed out on the balms the first go round but I ordered 2 in the restock.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 14, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I was really hoping it would be new lipsticks in the white packaging.....bummer






Are you getting any of the new ones?

I haven't bought anything from this brand yet.
I am interested in some of her existing shades. Any must haves?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2018)

I may order the palette tomorrow. I’m trying decide whether to order from Pat’s site or Sephora. I know Pat’s site was slow with the last palette release but it seems like there was a Sephora issue too. Anyone remember what it was?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I may order the palette tomorrow. I’m trying decide whether to order from Pat’s site or Sephora. I know Pat’s site was slow with the last palette release but it seems like there was a Sephora issue too. Anyone remember what it was?



Sephora sent out the Subliminal palette to almost everyone who ordered the Sublime palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Sephora sent out the Subliminal palette to almost everyone who ordered the Sublime palette.



*YIKES! That sounds like a barcode/item number issue rather than having a similar name. Still, that is a doozy of a mistake to make...repeatedly!*


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *YIKES! That sounds like a barcode/item number issue rather than having a similar name. Still, that is a doozy of a mistake to make...repeatedly!*



Indeed!  They immediately refunded my money, but still made me return the palette.  [MENTION=61168]Haven[/MENTION] had a dickens of a time at first, but then ended up with two free palettes, I believe.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Indeed!  They immediately refunded my money, but still made me return the palette.  @Haven had a dickens of a time at first, but then ended up with two free palettes, I believe.


Oh wow! Most people I saw on IG got to keep their wrong palettes and were sent the correct one also.

I need some truth-talking: are these really worth it?? I’m strongly debating grabbing this one, though I am a little put out that it seems there’s not 1 or 2 mattes.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 17, 2018)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh wow! Most people I saw on IG got to keep their wrong palettes and were sent the correct one also.
> 
> I need some truth-talking: are these really worth it?? I’m strongly debating grabbing this one, though I am a little put out that it seems there’s not 1 or 2 mattes.


In my humble opinion, they aren’t. I bought and returned Sublime (the cooler one...I think that’s the name) and Subversive. The colors are pretty and they are great quality but I just didn’t make use of all the colors. The majority of them have some level of sparkle and just weren’t something that I could make use of on a daily basis.

The Natasha Denona Lila and Sunset palettes are a better deal. You get more in the palette and the colors are more wearable.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 17, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> In my humble opinion, they aren’t. I bought and returned Sublime (the cooler one...I think that’s the name) and Subversive. The colors are pretty and they are great quality but I just didn’t make use of all the colors. The majority of them have some level of sparkle and just weren’t something that I could make use of on a daily basis.
> 
> The Natasha Denona Lila and Sunset palettes are a better deal. You get more in the palette and the colors are more wearable.



Really!? Nice to know I owned ND but none of Path McGrath


----------



## Haven (Jan 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Indeed!  They immediately refunded my money, but still made me return the palette.  @Haven had a dickens of a time at first, but then ended up with two free palettes, I believe.



Three free palettes total from Sephora. Two subliminal palettes and one sublime palette.

Plus after getting frustrated with Sephora CS I ordered sublime from Pat McGrath’s site. This was before Sephora sent me a free sublime. So I have two sublime palettes.

It was a horrible experience with Sephora CS (kept being sent the wrong palette by CS), but I ended up with three free palettes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I still can't decide.  I would think palette mix up would not be a problem since only one is releasing. I was thinking maybe there was a breakage issue or something.  I'm still wary of Sephora but you can't beat the 2 day shipping.  Ugh!  I guess I'll just see how I feel when it is time to order.  Thanks guys.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2018)

Pat McGrath Lip Fetish Lip Balm UK Review - Worth the Money?


----------



## chi1216 (Jan 18, 2018)

I grabbed it. It's ok.



fur4elise said:


> *Any takers on the new balm?
> *
> View attachment 62900


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2018)

chi1216 said:


> I grabbed it. It's ok.


*
Thanks for the feedback. I just replenished my Bite lip balm in November so I think I am good...I always flirt with things that are new and packaged fabulously. *


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 18, 2018)

I just ordered 2 of the new lipsticks as she sent out an early access code. I was strongly considered the coral one but I need to see swatches plus I already have tropicalia which I love, so its probably good that I didn't get it. 

Polariod pink I'm hoping is not a barbie pink but can work with various skin tones. Its suppose to be midtone which should mean its not heavily cool even though it is blue based. So I'll just have to see when I get it how it works out, fingers crossed. I'm not really worried about full blooded as its a shade that I'm sure will be flattering and maybe a concern could be if it applies evenly and not patchy which happens with a lot of dark shade lipsticks. 

I really wish she did some swatches but oh well I've already pulled the trigger. lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 18, 2018)

There are swatches on Pats Instagram story from when she went live and I made the right decision. The coral lipstick is basically a matte version of tropicalia, the swatch on Pat look exactly how Tropicallia looks on me, so I was right to trust my gut on that one.

Polariod pink appears that it has a very good chance of being universally flattering looking at the swatch and full blooded was exactly what I thought it would be. Now the waiting game begins lol.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm waiting for the lipsticks but they aren't available at Sephora yet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 19, 2018)

After seeing the swatches I decided to order Femme Bot as well just in case Polariod Pink doesn't work out.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 19, 2018)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> I'm waiting for the lipsticks but they aren't available at Sephora yet.



They are available today! There are a few that I have my eye on, but I'm passing for now and waiting for more swatches.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 19, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> They are available today! There are a few that I have my eye on, but I'm passing for now and waiting for more swatches.



I ordered four of them in the morning! I thought of Venus in Furs too, but I think it's pretty dark for me. I chose Femme Bot instead. I think it's brighter than Venus in Furs. Hopefully I am right. Haha


----------



## Erena (Jan 19, 2018)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> I ordered four of them in the morning! I thought of Venus in Furs too, but I think it's pretty dark for me. I chose Femme Bot instead. I think it's brighter than Venus in Furs. Hopefully I am right. Haha



I ordered Venus in Furs too and it shipped already. Looks like my kind of nude. Femme Bot looks darker. I want to get Modern Woman too but I am waiting for swatches.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 19, 2018)

Erena said:


> I ordered Venus in Furs too and it shipped already. Looks like my kind of nude. Femme Bot looks darker. I want to get Modern Woman too but I am waiting for swatches.




I ordered Modern Woman! By the way, isn't it little weird? In the swatch above, Femme Bots looks darker than Venus in Furs. But Venus in Furs is darker than Femme Bots in the promo pic. lol
I didn't order Peep Show. It looks pretty, but it looks a really nude lipstick.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh I forgot all about the lipsticks. I was so focucsed on the palette. I will look for swatches now.  I got a shipping notice for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2018)

Did anyone get Decadence? For some reason I thought it was going to be permanent and was going to wait for the Sephora spring sale. But now I feel there is an urgency to getting it lol.


----------



## Haven (Jan 19, 2018)

Shars said:


> Did anyone get Decadence? For some reason I thought it was going to be permanent and was going to wait for the Sephora spring sale. But now I feel there is an urgency to getting it lol.


I must admit that the LE did push me to buy it now. The FOMO is real.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just ordered Venus in Furs and am waiting for Soft Core, Polaroid Pink, Modern Woman, Femme Bot too. Yes. I'm a lipstick junkie. I'm not sure which one looks good on me between Femme Bot and Venus in Furs, but I'll try after I receive them next Tuesday.
I wish I have one of the eyeshadow palettes too, but for me, some of the colors (from each palette) are too bright or shimmery for every use.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sephora is weird. I ordered 4 lipsticks yesterday morning (Around 9:30am, EST) and one lipstick yesterday night (around 11pm, EST). Even if I ordered the former one a way before the latter one, the latter one has been shipped, but the former one hasn't been shipped yet.  (both are Flash 2 day shipping orders, by the way)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2018)

Shars said:


> Did anyone get Decadence? For some reason I thought it was going to be permanent and was going to wait for the Sephora spring sale. But now I feel there is an urgency to getting it lol.


It just came today from the Pat McGrath site. I thought it would take forever to come. Nice surprise. I hope to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 21, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> They are available today! There are a few that I have my eye on, but I'm passing for now and waiting for more swatches.



I ended up with Polaroid Pink, Soft Core and the existing shade Beauty Junkie. 

My first purchase from this brand. Very exciting!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 21, 2018)

My Polaroid pink & full blooded has shipped so waiting on Femme bot to ship.

Femme bot is certainly darker out of the others which is why I choose it.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 22, 2018)

I just received 5 lipsticks I ordered. I haven't tried, but in the tubes, Femme bot is lighter and more pinkish than Venus in Furs (darker and brownish). 
Modern woman is lighter than I expected. And it is less mauvey than I expected. It looks muddy in the tube. 
Soft core are wearable pink and Polaroid pink are bright pink.
I can feel Venus in Furs and Modern woman are the ones I should return, but I'll decide after I try.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 22, 2018)

A little swatch:
(The swatch is lighter and brighter than actual shades because of the light)

Modern woman, Femme bot, Venus in furs, Marc Jocobs Slow burn

Modern woman is muted grayish mauve.
Femme bot and MJ slow burn are really similar, but MJ is slightly darker. They're muted natural+neutral pink. 
Venus in furs is darker than Femme bot. It is brownish pink. It leans on brown rather than pink. It is darker than Femme bot' slow burn and Modern woman.

I think I might return Venus in furs and Modern Woman because brownish lipsticks don't look good on me and MW looks too muddy and gray.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 22, 2018)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> View attachment 62986
> 
> 
> A little swatch:
> ...


Thank you for the swatches! I meant to say that Venus in Furs was brown based/dark and not pink. Looks like I'm going to be happy with Femme Bot.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Thank you for the swatches! I meant to say that Venus in Furs was brown based/dark and not pink. Looks like I'm going to be happy with Femme Bot.



No problem!
Actually, I wore them on my lips around 3 hours ago. I can say Venus in Furs is a brown lipstick. It's more like brown with a hint of pink. 
And Modern Woman is gray-mauve and looks muddy on my lips.
I'm going to return Venus in Furs and Modern Woman tomorrow.
I like Femme Bot too. It's a little bit brighter and pinker than Slow Burn. Slow Burn is pretty boring to me, but Femme Bot is not! I think Femme Bot and Soft Core are MLBB lipsticks, but Femme Bot is muted (neutral) and Soft Core is bright (cool).


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 22, 2018)

How do you like Polariod Pink? Could you swatch it please?



Aquamarine1543 said:


> No problem!
> Actually, I wore them on my lips around 3 hours ago. I can say Venus in Furs is a brown lipstick. It's more like brown with a hint of pink.
> And Modern Woman is gray-mauve and looks muddy on my lips.
> I'm going to return Venus in Furs and Modern Woman tomorrow.
> I like Femme Bot too. It's a little bit brighter and pinker than Slow Burn. Slow Burn is pretty boring to me, but Femme Bot is not! I think Femme Bot and Soft Core are MLBB lipsticks, but Femme Bot is muted (neutral) and Soft Core is bright (cool).


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> How do you like Polariod Pink? Could you swatch it please?



I haven't tried yet because I'm sure it looks good on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 23, 2018)

The lipsticks and palette is at Sephora.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 24, 2018)

Peep Show. Swatching starts at 3:40 including a lip swatch. It looks really pretty!

Pat McGrath Labs MatteTrance Lipstick Peep Show Review & Swatches - YouTube


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 24, 2018)

MissTania said:


> Peep Show. Swatching starts at 3:40 including a lip swatch. It looks really pretty!
> 
> Pat McGrath Labs MatteTrance Lipstick Peep Show Review & Swatches - YouTube


I realize that’s the name of the lipstick, but just L-O-L!


----------



## Erena (Jan 24, 2018)

Aquamarine1543 said:


> View attachment 62986
> 
> 
> A little swatch:
> ...



That's sad. Those you want to return are the only ones I ordered. Venus in Furs looks disappointing but I am keeping it anyway. I will surely love Modern Woman (just ordered today), similar to Madame Greige?! I am obsessed with mauvey-grey lipsticks. Like Cava from Bite Beauty.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 25, 2018)

I wasn't interested in the eyeshadow palette, but after I watched the swatch, it caught my attention. But the only problem is it's too expensive. Hmm..


----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2018)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh wow! Most people I saw on IG got to keep their wrong palettes and were sent the correct one also.
> 
> I need some truth-talking: are these really worth it?? I’m strongly debating grabbing this one, though I am a little put out that it seems there’s not 1 or 2 mattes.




The quality is definitely there, but are any eyeshadow palettes really WORTH $125?  And if you are unhappy with the matte to shimmer/glitter/etc ratio, then I'd say no.

Having said all that, I own 3 of them.


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The quality is definitely there, but are any eyeshadow palettes really WORTH $125?  And if you are unhappy with the matte to shimmer/glitter/etc ratio, then I'd say no.
> 
> Having said all that, I own 3 of them.




I think $125 for an eyeshadow palette is too expensive, but new palette looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 25, 2018)

I got my Polaroid pink & Full blooded today and I LOVE full blooded! The perfect dark plum that doesn't turn blackish once on the lips at least for me. 

Polaroid Pink is indeed barbie like on me which I started to have a feeling it would be which is why I ordered Femme Bot and I'll have it tomorrow and hopefully it works out.

As for the palettes, I wouldn't get one unless you're going to use ALL the shades. I have 1 and I only use a few of the shades but I don't regret buying it because the quality is certainly A+ but I do wish I could utilize the whole palette instead of just a few shades.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 25, 2018)

Sneak Peek: Pat McGrath Decadence Collection Photos & Swatches


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The quality is definitely there, but are any eyeshadow palettes really WORTH $125?  And if you are unhappy with the matte to shimmer/glitter/etc ratio, then I'd say no.
> 
> Having said all that, I own 3 of them.





Sugar & Spice said:


> I got my Polaroid pink & Full blooded today and I LOVE full blooded! The perfect dark plum that doesn't turn blackish once on the lips at least for me.
> 
> Polaroid Pink is indeed barbie like on me which I started to have a feeling it would be which is why I ordered Femme Bot and I'll have it tomorrow and hopefully it works out.
> 
> As for the palettes, I wouldn't get one unless you're going to use ALL the shades. I have 1 and I only use a few of the shades but I don't regret buying it because the quality is certainly A+ but I do wish I could utilize the whole palette instead of just a few shades.


This is why I’m hesitating even though this one is allegedly LE. I love love love the colors, but I don’t like that there isn’t a variety of textures to give it more dimension. And I love me some shimmery eyeshadow. I’m honestly wishing I had bought #1  during VIB...maybe in April.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 26, 2018)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> This is why I’m hesitating even though this one is allegedly LE. I love love love the colors, but I don’t like that there isn’t a variety of textures to give it more dimension. And I love me some shimmery eyeshadow. I’m honestly wishing I had bought #1  during VIB...maybe in April.



I love the colors in the new palette as well. I'm trying to avoid buying any new eye shadow palettes. Last year I bought a few that I love - ND Sunset, ND Lila, Huda Dessert Dusk - just to name a few. I may make an exception if something is LE AND absolutely amazing, other than that, on a no-buy for eyeshadow.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 26, 2018)

Received my Femme Bot today and love it! So happy I had doubts about Polaroid Pink which made me consider Femme Bot otherwise I would have passed up a good one. So now my favs are in no particular order...

Femme Bot
Realness
Full Blooded
Tropcalia
Elson
She's so deep
Psycho candy
Sorry not sorry


----------



## Aquamarine1543 (Jan 27, 2018)

I went to Sephora and saw the palette. The quality was great except for the matte one which is little bit hard to blend and chalky. But I didn't get it because 2/3 of the colors are pretty intense for my taste.


----------



## Erena (Jan 27, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Received my Femme Bot today and love it! So happy I had doubts about Polaroid Pink which made me consider Femme Bot otherwise I would have passed up a good one. So now my favs are in no particular order...
> 
> Femme Bot
> Realness
> ...



I want to get Femme Bot, is it purple pink?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 27, 2018)

Erena said:


> I want to get Femme Bot, is it purple pink?



No its a true pink mid tone, not too cool and not too warm.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 6, 2018)

*Love love the red packaging! But it is MatteTrance so a skip for me.


LE MatteTrance Supermuse Set ~  Elson & Omni 
**Sephora ~ **$65

(image from temptalia)*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Love love the red packaging! But it is MatteTrance so a skip for me.
> View attachment 63156
> 
> LE MatteTrance Supermuse Set ~  Elson & Omni
> ...



I love it too! If I didn't have these two already I would consider it. So fun with the red packaging! Speaking of which, the Givenchy Lunar New Year lipstick finally launched on Sephora Canada today along with a bunch of other LE lunar new year makeup. It hasn't sold out yet but that's probably because most people don't know it's there! Took long enough


----------



## Erena (Feb 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Love love the red packaging! But it is MatteTrance so a skip for me.
> View attachment 63156
> 
> LE MatteTrance Supermuse Set ~  Elson & Omni
> ...



I really want this! Been stalking the Canadian website since last night, it's not sold out, just never become available. I hate it when Sephora launches something on the Canadian website and never make it available to purchase! Not fair!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 6, 2018)

I think I've lost my mind because I am actually considering that newest palette, Decadence? Those are my kinds of colors. I don't know, I might chicken out when it's time to pay but I do want to play with it in store. I really want that Flesh 3 lipstick which I ignored forever and of course it's sold out online. It's at a nearby(ish) store in NYC so I want to get over there ASAP and nab that.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I love it too! If I didn't have these two already I would consider it. So fun with the red packaging! Speaking of which, the Givenchy Lunar New Year lipstick finally launched on Sephora Canada today along with a bunch of other LE lunar new year makeup. It hasn't sold out yet but that's probably because most people don't know it's there! Took long enough


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 7, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I think I've lost my mind because I am actually considering that newest palette, Decadence? Those are my kinds of colors. I don't know, I might chicken out when it's time to pay but I do want to play with it in store. I really want that Flesh 3 lipstick which I ignored forever and of course it's sold out online. It's at a nearby(ish) store in NYC so I want to get over there ASAP and nab that.


I think the colors are beautiful and it's gotten excellent reviews. The makeup hoarder in me really wants it but 1)I don't think I'd wear these colors every day and 2) it is $125.


----------



## Shars (Feb 7, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I think I've lost my mind because I am actually considering that newest palette, Decadence? Those are my kinds of colors. I don't know, I might chicken out when it's time to pay but I do want to play with it in store. I really want that Flesh 3 lipstick which I ignored forever and of course it's sold out online. It's at a nearby(ish) store in NYC so I want to get over there ASAP and nab that.



I really want it too. My plan is to wait until the Sephora spring sale and get it if it's still available. If it's not, then I'll just have to make do with one of the hundred other palettes I have lol.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 7, 2018)

Erena said:


> I really want this! Been stalking the Canadian website since last night, it's not sold out, just never become available. I hate it when Sephora launches something on the Canadian website and never make it available to purchase! Not fair!



It's available now on Sephora Canada!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I think the colors are beautiful and it's gotten excellent reviews. The makeup hoarder in me really wants it but 1)I don't think I'd wear these colors every day and 2) it is $125.





Shars said:


> I really want it too. My plan is to wait until the Sephora spring sale and get it if it's still available. If it's not, then I'll just have to make do with one of the hundred other palettes I have lol.


I played with palette today and I want it even more than before. I decided to hold off and I’m glad I did because I ended up buying a lot of clothes. It would be great to wait for the sale but I’m too nervous about it being gone idk. 

Ugh I went to get that lipstick and of course it was sold out even though the website said it was in stock. Anyway I got omi and candy flip. Both are pretty and I had to actually take a chance on candy flip because there wasn’t a tester. I’d like to go to my local sephora and check out the PM section because that one was a bit of a mess.


----------



## Erena (Feb 7, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> It's available now on Sephora Canada!



Thank you, I got it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Decadence palette. I was just looking at it too long. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2018)

Shars said:


> I really want it too. My plan is to wait until the Sephora spring sale and get it if it's still available. If it's not, then I'll just have to make do with one of the hundred other palettes I have lol.



When & how much is the Sephora spring sale? I googled it & couldn't find anything.


----------



## Shars (Feb 7, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> When & how much is the Sephora spring sale? I googled it & couldn't find anything.



It's usually in the first week of April and only a meagre 15% off. I usually would only get something if no other brand was doing a sale or if it was something I couldn't get elsewhere on sale.

ETA: Last year it was April 18-24 for VIBR.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2018)

Shars said:


> It's usually in the first week of April and only a meagre 15% off. I usually would only get something if no other brand was doing a sale or if it was something I couldn't get elsewhere on sale.
> 
> ETA: Last year it was April 18-24 for VIBR.



Thanks dear. Yep, I agree.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2018)

I've been playing with my lipsticks and I cannot believe how...soft and lightweight they are. These are definitely worth the money. I guess I tried to ignore these because I'm all about liquid lipstick now, but I will try some other shades. I love the two I got with Mac's Mahogany liner. For a minute I was so-so on Omi b/c it's just a tiny bit lighter than I was hoping for, but the liner makes it perfect. 

Just when I thought I'd be able to chill on the makeup purchases for a minute.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 8, 2018)

I love the red also but already have both shades, so I'm going to pass. 

As for the lip balm its pretty good. It moisturizes without being greasy.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2018)

Shars said:


> It's usually in the first week of *April and only a meagre 15% off*. I usually would only get something if no other brand was doing a sale or if it was something I couldn't get elsewhere on sale. ETA: Last year it was April 18-24 for VIBR.



*Ugh! I forgot how meager it really is! Especially when individual brands mostly do 20%! Dang. I guess I'll hold onto my gift cards for now. *


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 10, 2018)

On Trendmood Instagram yesterday, there was a pic of new Pat McGrath 6 pan eyeshadow palettes. It looked like there was a warm neutral, cool neutral, and colorful palette. The post has been deleted so I’m wondering if it was a fake or she wasn’t supposed to have posted it. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 10, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> On Trendmood Instagram yesterday, there was a pic of new Pat McGrath 6 pan eyeshadow palettes. It looked like there was a warm neutral, cool neutral, and colorful palette. The post has been deleted so I’m wondering if it was a fake or she wasn’t supposed to have posted it. Did anyone else see it?


 I saw it and I was annoyed about it being deleted because the second pic wouldn’t load for me given where I was at the time. I’m guessing she was told to remove it. I hope it’s legit because at least the palettes would be more affordable and there are some shades I really want without buying the larger size.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 10, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> On Trendmood Instagram yesterday, there was a pic of new Pat McGrath 6 pan eyeshadow palettes. It looked like there was a warm neutral, cool neutral, and colorful palette. The post has been deleted so I’m wondering if it was a fake or she wasn’t supposed to have posted it. Did anyone else see it?



The pics are on the Pat McGrath Sephora community page for anyone who missed them.

THE PAT McGRATH THREAD - Beauty Insider Community


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The pics are on the Pat McGrath Sephora community page for anyone who missed them.
> 
> THE PAT McGRATH THREAD - Beauty Insider Community



Thank you! They seem to be 6 pans of the current 10 pan palettes. I can't see them being less than $80.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2018)

Pat McGrath New Palettes and Liquid Eyeliner for March 2018 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath New Palettes and Liquid Eyeliner for March 2018 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile



Hmmm... only $55 a palette. That changes everything....


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2018)

Shars said:


> Hmmm... only $55 a palette. That changes everything....


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2018)

I think the packaging is going to bother me, but I still need them all!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2018)

Shars said:


> Hmmm... only $55 a palette. That changes everything....





boschicka said:


>



I'm sorry I ever saw 'em


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I'm sorry I ever saw 'em



Lol! Me too! It's so strange how you can be hesitant about buying one palette for $129 but okay with buying 3 at $55 each


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 15, 2018)

*Still no PM shadows in my stash! Love the look of MTHRSHP Sublime Bronze Ambition * 



(chicprofile)


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I think the packaging is going to bother me, but I still need them all!!!




I get that  Pat McGrath on Instagram: “INTRODUCING SPRING 2018  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=MTHRSHP]#MTHRSHP  EYE PALETTES ⚡️⚡️⚡️ SPRING FORWARD with all *NEW* shades in THREE compact Eye Palettes — PLATINUM BRONZE,…”[/url]




Shars said:


> Lol! Me too! It's so strange how you can be hesitant about buying one palette for $129 but okay with buying 3 at $55 each



Three for the price of one?


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I get that  Pat McGrath on Instagram: “INTRODUCING SPRING 2018  #MTHRSHP  EYE PALETTES ⚡️⚡️⚡️ SPRING FORWARD with all *NEW* shades in THREE compact Eye Palettes — PLATINUM BRONZE,…”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18 shades versus 10... I'd say its's economical lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2018)

Shars said:


> 18 shades versus 10... I'd say its's economical lol!


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath New Palettes and Liquid Eyeliner for March 2018 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


The price point of the palettes is very appealing and I love the bronze and neutral palette but I feel like I'll have the same issue as with the other palettes. They seem to be very shimmery.  From what I can tell by the video posted on her site, the neutral palette is all shimmer. I wonder if Sephora will get these?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 16, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> The price point of the palettes is very appealing and I love the bronze and neutral palette but I feel like I'll have the same issue as with the other palettes. They seem to be very shimmery.  From what I can tell by the video posted on her site, the neutral palette is all shimmer. I wonder if Sephora will get these?



These went up on Sephora Canada today and are listed as coming soon. My guess is that Sephora USA will get them in the next few days.

Edit: They are now up on Sephora USA


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> These went up on Sephora Canada today and are listed as coming soon. My guess is that Sephora USA will get them in the next few days.
> Edit: They are now up on Sephora USA



Thanks!

They all seem to be different shades to the ones in the big palettes even though falling within the same colour scheme *facepalm*.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 16, 2018)

I found this on youtube. I'm assuming it's legit. The first one looks like a must have for me.

[video=youtube_share;5u-F_ZEHOuM]https://youtu.be/5u-F_ZEHOuM[/video]


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 17, 2018)

I finally got a chance to see and try on the Decadence palette today. WOW!!! Is all I can say. These are so creamy and the pigmentation is insane. I tried a few colors on and while they are metallic some of the colors aren’t too sparkly for a daytime look. I walked around the mall for about 30 mins debating on whether to but it (and checking out my eyes over and over LOL). I passed on it but am still considering it.

It’s the price that’s holding me back. If it were $80ish, I’d be more comfortable. I’m also hesitant because of the new, smaller palettes coming out in March. Curious to see if they are the same formula as decadence. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm certainly going to get the Bronze Ambition palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 21, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I finally got a chance to see and try on the Decadence palette today. WOW!!! Is all I can say. These are so creamy and the pigmentation is insane. I tried a few colors on and while they are metallic some of the colors aren’t too sparkly for a daytime look. I walked around the mall for about 30 mins debating on whether to but it (and checking out my eyes over and over LOL). I passed on it but am still considering it.
> 
> It’s the price that’s holding me back. If it were $80ish, I’d be more comfortable. I’m also hesitant because of the new, smaller palettes coming out in March. Curious to see if they are the same formula as decadence. Decisions, decisions.



I love the creaminess of the shades in the Decadence palette.  I should but I don't know if I can resist the new palettes..  The pink one is giving me Natasha Denona Lila palette vibes but I'll probably get it anyway.


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2018)

Pat McGrath is having a 15% off sale sitewide and guess what's out of stock? That's right... Decadence! *smh* lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm still tempted by the balm but even with the discount it's 0.5g less than the Matte Trance lipstick and :


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 3, 2018)

The balm is nice and I think you should get it with the discount. 

I've decided not to get the eyeshadow palette as I want Marc Jacobs instead, sorry Pat.



awickedshape said:


> I'm still tempted by the balm but even with the discount it's 0.5g less than the Matte Trance lipstick and :
> 
> View attachment 63369


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought the lip balm in the re-stock


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 3, 2018)

Now I'm torn with the palette. After seeing more swatches of the MJ palette, I don't think the quality is on par with Pat but I like the shades in the MJ palette better. However quality trumps everything for me so I'm still with Pat but I need to see more swatches before I'm completely sold.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “AVAILABLE TOMORROW at NOON EASTERN - [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=patmcgrathlabs]#patmcgrathlabs  Spring Collection, starting with the runways’ MOST WANTED #MTHRSHP  Eye Palettes in…”[/url]


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “AVAILABLE TOMORROW at NOON EASTERN - #patmcgrathlabs  Spring Collection, starting with the runways’ MOST WANTED #MTHRSHP  Eye Palettes in…”



I can't remember.  Are you interested in these?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The balm is nice and I think you should get it with the discount.
> 
> I've decided not to get the eyeshadow palette as I want Marc Jacobs instead, sorry Pat.





lipstickaddict said:


> I bought the lip balm in the re-stock



I thought about it and most of my balms are in tubes so I ordered it


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I can't remember.  Are you interested in these?



I can't afford to be lol 
Definitely skipping 
You?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2018)

(Not sure why this got locked but this'll reopen it.)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm getting the bronze ambition palette as I can't stop thinking about it and how great the quality of the shadows are. That colorful palette is gorge but not my style, I'm boring with eyeshadow looks and go bold with the lippies.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 7, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I can't afford to be lol
> Definitely skipping
> You?



I am planning to get all 3.  I love her eyeshadows.  I'm trying to curate my shadow collection.  Viseart, Pat McGrath and Natasha Denona take priority.  Moving out anything that doesn't give me butterflies.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I am planning to get all 3.  I love her eyeshadows.  I'm trying to curate my shadow collection.  Viseart, Pat McGrath and Natasha Denona take priority.  Moving out anything that doesn't give me butterflies.



I hear ya!
Trying the same with my lip products


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2018)

I put in an order. I wasn't happy to see the green palette isn't available until Friday.  Why couldn't they let me order it anyway?  Well, I ordered on a break at work.  On the way home, I see there was a code for a discount on the liner.  I just requested a price adjustment by email and I got it!  That was super easy. It may make up for having to order the palette on Friday.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 7, 2018)

Dang I miss the early access as Bronze ambition is already sold out. So I'll just get it from Sephora.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 7, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Dang I miss the early access as Bronze ambition is already sold out. So I'll just get it from Sephora.



It didn't sell out.  That specific palette was always scheduled to be available on 3-9-18.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2018)

MakeUp Hunters on Instagram: “NEWS . . . Now online [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal 🖥 -10% CODE : MTHRSHP . Pat McGrath  3 new mini  Palettes ( 6 x 2 g Shades )  MTHRSHP each for $55. .…”


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> It didn't sell out.  That specific palette was always scheduled to be available on 3-9-18.


WTH? I ‘ m so confused and it doesn’t help when you think your are the 8th but it is actually the 7th lol it is a LONG week! Sooo even at Sephora the bronze palette  will be available the 9 th ??? And why launch the 2/3 palettes and wait 2 days for the 3 rd one????


----------



## boschicka (Mar 7, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> WTH? I ‘ m so confused and it doesn’t help when you think your are the 8th but it is actually the 7th lol it is a LONG week! Sooo even at Sephora the bronze palette  will be available the 9 th ??? And why launch the 2/3 palettes and wait 2 days for the 3 rd one????



I've always just heard the 8th for Sephora. No clue why the McGrath website didn't just wait to release them all on the 9th.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Mar 7, 2018)

What time does Sephora launch new items? Midnight or 9am ish? I am getting the bronze and colorful palettes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2018)

BeautyFan55 said:


> What time does Sephora launch new items? Midnight or 9am ish? I am getting the bronze and colorful palettes.



I'm not positive but I think last time there was a big launch, it went up midnight pacific.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2018)

I've decided to get the Platinum Bronze set only. That's the one that first excited and still excites me with the few other glimpses I've had. Now I'm really undecided about her pen liner because I'm looking for something that could possibly be better than the KVD one, but it's not so bad that I need to replace it right now. Still, I don't know how hard it might be to get my hands on if I wait. This release is right at the same time as the MUFE release and I feel stuck.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh I forgot about the eyeliner, just ordered.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 8, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I've decided to get the Platinum Bronze set only. That's the one that first excited and still excites me with the few other glimpses I've had. Now I'm really undecided about her pen liner because I'm looking for something that could possibly be better than the KVD one, but it's not so bad that I need to replace it right now. Still, I don't know how hard it might be to get my hands on if I wait. This release is right at the same time as the MUFE release and I feel stuck.


 
I’m so flacky with that launch.  i have the platinum bronze palette in my cart and i can’t pull the trigger i need to see more swatch the same for Natasha Denona i just go back and forth.... i did a look the morning that i’m sure will be what i will recreate with this palette it’s pretty but then again i mostly used my ND lila palette


----------



## Haven (Mar 8, 2018)

I ordered bronze ambition from Sephora. Hopefully I get the right palette lol. I selected overnight shipping, so I should know tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2018)

Haven said:


> I ordered bronze ambition from Sephora. Hopefully I get the right palette lol. I selected overnight shipping, so I should know tomorrow afternoon.



Omg, I will die if they mess it up again!  Keep us posted.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I am planning to get all 3.  I love her eyeshadows.  *I'm trying to curate my shadow collection.  Viseart, Pat McGrath and Natasha Denona* take priority.  Moving out anything that doesn't give me butterflies.



*I love that phrase "to curate." I know I am doing so much better by being particular and deliberate in my selections.  

I still have no PMcG or ND shadows in my collection, but have one palette from each in my lust list...*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 8, 2018)

I ordered bronze ambition from Sephora and hopefully everyone gets their correct paletts.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

Camellia on Instagram: “What to you do when you have no power due to the storm? You go to Sephora to see all the new releases today. One of the many things that…”


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2018)

Haven said:


> I ordered bronze ambition from Sephora. Hopefully I get the right palette lol. I selected overnight shipping, so I should know tomorrow afternoon.



Also....the names could be a problem again....Platinum BRONZE and BRONZE Ambition.  Uh oh!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Also....the names could be a problem again....Platinum BRONZE and BRONZE Ambition.  Uh oh!


Oh God I hope I get the right palette, Platinum Bronze. I was nervous just trying to make sure I ordered the right one.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 9, 2018)

I ordered both Platinum Bronze and Bronze Ambition.....so I will see what I get!
Hey, if they happen to mess it up and I end up with a free palette or 2 out of it I won't be too upset! lol


----------



## Cake Face (Mar 9, 2018)

I stopped by sephora last night at was pleasantly surprised to see they were carrying the sublime bronze ambition palette in store. This was not one of the locations that carries the full PM line, and they did not have the other two palettes only this one. If you're on the fence about ordering this one it's there for you to swatch and decide in the store. I ordered La vie en Rose online, hoping for the best


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SWATCHES by [MENTION=94790]beth[/MENTION]elight81 of  [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal’s [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=MTHRSP]#MTHRSP  Eye Palette in Bronze Ambition ($55) which is AVAILABLE NOW on patmcgrath.com and…”[/url]


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 9, 2018)

My palette has already shipped from Sephora.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2018)

My order from Pat Mcgrath site just arrived.  It was packaged so nicely.  Each mini palette was individually bubble wrapped.  I ended up ordering the green palette from Sephora though. I doubt it is going to come this nice.  Kind of wish I had just ordered from Pat's site again.  I went on the Sephora app and they had a pick up in store option.  Yay! I was happy to do that especially since they had some other items I wanted. They only have a handful of stores doing this.  I tried to order on my break at work but it wasn't going through.  I ended up going home and calling about it.  It seems it is a different system for the order pick up from the app check out and the regular site check out and it wouldn't accept my address.  I ended up getting a headache and just ordered through the regular site. Now I have to wait until Monday.  I kind of wish I had just waited to buy it in store today.  I don't have any patience. I'm excited to try the new liner.


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My order from Pat Mcgrath site just arrived.  It was packaged so nicely.  Each mini palette was individually bubble wrapped.  I ended up ordering the green palette from Sephora though. I doubt it is going to come this nice.  Kind of wish I had just ordered from Pat's site again.  I went on the Sephora app and they had a pick up in store option.  Yay! I was happy to do that especially since they had some other items I wanted. They only have a handful of stores doing this.  I tried to order on my break at work but it wasn't going through.  I ended up going home and calling about it.  It seems it is a different system for the order pick up from the app check out and the regular site check out and it wouldn't accept my address.  I ended up getting a headache and just ordered through the regular site. Now I have to wait until Monday.  I kind of wish I had just waited to buy it in store today.  I don't have any patience. I'm excited to try the new liner.


I also ordered from Pat McGrath's site this time around because her products arrive in such nice shape. I'm surprised that my order has already shipped! I had a bad experience ordering the Mothership Subversive palette from Sephora (packaging was a mess by the time I got it). So when I ordered the Sublime palette from Sephora a couple months later, I added four cylinders of cotton pads, which worked great to protect the palette. Then I just returned the cotton pads. I hope your Sephora order arrives intact and perfect, hopefully in a small, well-padded box! 

I'm also looking forward to the liner!! I absolutely love her last double-ended liner and I'm hoping this one is just as good! I will look forward to hearing what you think of it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 10, 2018)

I thought about ordering from the PM site but I read things about the delivery taking forever. 

Well, my PM lipsticks were supposed to arrive today and I had someone waiting all day for nothing. I got an email at 7pm saying weather delayed the package. That's highly annoying.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2018)

@makeupcrayz on Instagram: “*Are you all sick if these swatch pics yet? If you are new to this, go back to my page and see the other [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal swatches from…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2018)

@makeupcrayz on Instagram: “*#makeuptalk Went back to [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION] to see if they had the display of the 2 other @patmcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=eyeshadow]#eyeshadow  palettes on display. Lucky…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SWATCHES by @bethelight81 of  @Patmcgrathreal’s #MTHRSP  Eye Palette in Bronze Ambition ($55) which is AVAILABLE NOW on patmcgrath.com and…”



 *I am in love  Now #1 ! Viseart Theory Siren in 2nd place *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I am in love  Now #1 ! Viseart Theory Siren in 2nd place *


Really??? i'm such a Debbie downer (is it the correct expression) more I look at swatch and i feel better to skip those! in fact the Viseart Siren is slowly but surely going up!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 11, 2018)

here swatches of all three palette 
Pat McGrath MTHRSHP Palettes Review & Swatches | Platinum Bronze, Bronze Ambition, La Vie en Rose - YouTube


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Really??? i'm such a Debbie downer (is it the correct expression) more I look at swatch and i feel better to skip those! in fact the Viseart Siren is slowly but surely going up!


*
The swatches of the post I quoted look great to me.* *Most likely I am eventually going to get both along with the ND mini Sunset. I really want to try PMcG & ND but not at plus + $120. **
*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> The swatches of the post I quoted look great to me.* *Most likely I am eventually going to get both along with the ND mini Sunset. I really want to try PMcG & ND but not at plus + $120. **
> *


they do look great! i just don't think there is enough depth in the platinum bronze palette the only one that really interested me. Even the lilac colour look grey, I just don't see enough difference between the 2 taupe/brown etc


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 12, 2018)

My eyeliner has shipped and I too hope its good.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> My eyeliner has shipped and I too hope its good.



Is this the liquid liner?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes but I have the pencil eyeliner also and its good.


Winthrop44 said:


> Is this the liquid liner?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 12, 2018)

I got my palette and liquid liner today. The liner seems impressive because it's so pigmented. I compared it to my KVD and it made KVD seem pretty sad. The brush is nice and sturdy but ngl, it's kinda intimidating. We'll see how that goes. 

My Platinum Bronze palette is gorgeous. The main color I bought it for, that purple/taupe shade, top middle row is gorgeous. The past few swatches don't do the palette justice. It's so good I'm thinking of that other bronze palette, but idk. I need to check myself. 

And I finally got my Flesh 3 and it's gorgeous. No wonder it sells out so much.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 12, 2018)

I wore my Platinum Bronze palette today and it is beautiful. I did a soft, daytime smokey eye today that turned out pretty well if I do say so myself and also lasted all day. I used 4 if the shades and they were all easy to use. Im excited to play with it some more! Absolutely no regrets with this purchase


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m now the proud owner of all 3 of the new palettes. The platinum and bronze ones were no brainers for me. When I saw the La Vie en Rose one in person I was sold. Can’t wait to wear it tomorrow.

Shontay, please let me know how easy (or not) it is to use the liner.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 13, 2018)

Got my bronze ambition palette today and love it! 
I'm so happy I went with my gut and bought it as I was really on the fence about it. So anyone having doubts, don't because they are all gorge!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 15, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I’m now the proud owner of all 3 of the new palettes. The platinum and bronze ones were no brainers for me. When I saw the La Vie en Rose one in person I was sold. Can’t wait to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> Shontay, please let me know how easy (or not) it is to use the liner.


I had nothing to fear because the liner is great. It was super easy to use. The interesting thing was it felt cool going on even though it wasn’t cool in my room. It didn’t feel wet, just cool. It’s my fave liner.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 15, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I had nothing to fear because the liner is great. It was super easy to use. The interesting thing was it felt cool going on even though it wasn’t cool in my room. It didn’t feel wet, just cool. It’s my fave liner.


Thanks. How does it compare to the Kat Von D tattoo liner?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 15, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks. How does it compare to the Kat Von D tattoo liner?



Much more pigmented and no need to go over it more than once. I think the brush might be a tad bit sturdier.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 15, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Much more pigmented and no need to go over it more than once. I think the brush might be a tad bit sturdier.



Thank you !  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2018)

Pat McGrath Labs MTHRSHP Eyeshadow Palettes and Liquid Eyeliner | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2018)

Got the balm today. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Got the balm today. Haven't tried it yet.



I like to try balms overnight to really test how good it is. If I wake up with soft lips then its a winner especially since I have naturally dry lips.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 17, 2018)

Platinum Bronze in direct sunlight. 

I know some people have said this palette blends into itself on their eye. Luckily, it does not on me. The colors all retain their hue (Nude Dip is an example of a palette that does blend itself all into one muddy color on me)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 18, 2018)

*I love Sabrina's images...and I am very excited to get the Bronze Ambition palette! 

(beautylookbook)*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2018)

*Sublime Bronze Ambition
*


one light swipe, bare skin ~ inside daylight


direct sunlight


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 21, 2018)

OK ladies..... I have a question for you. Every time I see a new palette on Pat McGrath's instagram. I am swooning over it and can't wait to buy it. Then, when I see swatches on blogs, I no longer care, they just look like normal eyeshadows that I have 8 zillion similar shades. Are they worth it? Is something being lost in translation with the swatches?


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 21, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> OK ladies..... I have a question for you. Every time I see a new palette on Pat McGrath's instagram. I am swooning over it and can't wait to buy it. Then, when I see swatches on blogs, I no longer care, they just look like normal eyeshadows that I have 8 zillion similar shades. Are they worth it? Is something being lost in translation with the swatches?


Same boat still have the platinum in my cart but hey if it is sold out by the VIB sale i wont be that mad about it


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> OK ladies..... I have a question for you. Every time I see a new palette on Pat McGrath's instagram. I am swooning over it and can't wait to buy it. Then, when I see swatches on blogs, I no longer care, they just look like normal eyeshadows that I have 8 zillion similar shades. Are they worth it? Is something being lost in translation with the swatches?



*I get what you are saying and feeling...which is why I have not gone full-on with the brand. As we know sparkling shining glittering advertising is so not reality! And filters run amok! So, I hold out for real swatches from real peeps. And I try to post swatches too, to be of help. 

As for the one palette I purchased, I love it! I broke my no buy for pre-made palettes to get it.  Yes, it could be duped, but the quality is there...pigmentation and creamy texture. I know I will use all of the shades which is not something I can say for palettes I have purchased in the past. To me the packaging is artsy and luxe. Overall, I think worth the splurge.*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 21, 2018)

For me quality is everything and the quality is certainly hard to duplicate. The creativity of the promotion and showing it on the runway of course isn't a realistic image for the average person but the palettes are beautiful and I try to stick with what I know works for me with the colors.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for weighing in, I may have to just cave and get Platinum Bronze just to try out the brand


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Thanks for weighing in, I may have to just cave and get Platinum Bronze just to try out the brand



*I think @Alysse011 's swatches of Platinum Bronze are very telling...and very tempting for sure!  ~ @boschicka was saying somewhere about "curating" her shadow collection and I now that I have a PMcG palette I can see why she loves her shadows...It is just lovely. *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 21, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Thanks for weighing in, I may have to just cave and get Platinum Bronze just to try out the brand



I would say that you should swatch Platinum Bronze in store before purchasing. The quality is excellent but I honestly wasn't too impressed with the color differentation in the palette. The colors are also warmer in person and definitely different swatches than what appears in pan. It's a beautiful palette but of the three minis it is getting the most mixed reviews.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 21, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> As for the one palette I purchased, I love it! I broke my no buy for pre-made palettes to get it.  Yes, it could be duped, but the quality is there...pigmentation and creamy texture. I know I will use all of the shades which is not something I can say for palettes I have purchased in the past. To me the packaging is artsy and luxe. Overall, I think worth the splurge.*


100% agree. These days I don’t think there are any colors that can’t be duped. You can’t duplicate quality.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 21, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I would say that you should swatch Platinum Bronze in store before purchasing. The quality is excellent but I honestly wasn't too impressed with the color differentation in the palette. The colors are also warmer in person and definitely different swatches than what appears in pan. It's a beautiful palette but of the three minis it is getting the most mixed reviews.



Thanks I will for sure. They are the kind of colors I wear a lot, but that also means I have loads of similar shades. Will check it out in person.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 13, 2018)

I got the cool mini palette and pink ultraness lipstick from the Sephora sale. I actually gave the warm mini palette away as surprisingly I like the cool palette better. The eyeliner was to watery for me so I'll stick to my fav Gucci eyeliner.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MOTHER’S been KEEPING SECRETS … LEGENDARY [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=McGrathMuse]#McGrathMuse  [MENTION=1105]iam[/MENTION]naomicampbell wants to know what’s #ComingSoon…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MOTHER’S been KEEPING SECRETS … LEGENDARY #McGrathMuse  @iamnaomicampbell wants to know what’s #ComingSoon…”



*Maaaaaaa! Is is melted metallic rose gold goodness?!?*


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 19, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MOTHER’S been KEEPING SECRETS … LEGENDARY #McGrathMuse  @iamnaomicampbell wants to know what’s #ComingSoon…”


WOW i just want to be Naomi Campbell!!!  that women do not age! can wait to see i'm so pretty as she is in the preview of the film (i'm sure her role most be really small but STILL!!! )


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2018)

Lust Glosses preview online

Tavia on Instagram: “@patmcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=lustgloss]#lustgloss  ($28 each) launches on 10 May SWIPE for SWATCHES  Are you getting these?  #patmcgrath #patmcgrath lustgloss”[/url]


----------



## Haven (Apr 26, 2018)

Even though I realistically do not need any more glosses, the quality of her products is amazing. Therefore I may end up with a few.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm not a lipgloss person but Pat does not disappoint when it comes to quality, so I'm going to try them out and I like that they look pigmented.

After looking at the swatches I want, 

Flesh Fantasy (love the name)
Divine Rose


----------



## Jill1228 (May 1, 2018)

20% off site wide on Pat McGrath 
there goes my money...


----------



## Alysse011 (May 2, 2018)

Jill1228 said:


> 20% off site wide on Pat McGrath
> there goes my money...



What are you getting?


----------



## Jill1228 (May 2, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> What are you getting?



So far
2 lipsticks and the La Vie En Rose Eye shadow palette


----------



## SerenLuv (May 4, 2018)

I just received OMI and Flesh 3.  I couldn't resist the 20% off.  They are both beautiful.  I have the lip balm too and it is amazing.  I can't believe the quality of her products...well worth the $$.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 8, 2018)

Okay lipgloss list

Flesh Fantasy 
Flesh Astral

Decided to get nudes so I can pair them with the lipsticks I already have just in case I don't love the gloss on its own.


----------



## Rinstar (May 8, 2018)

I think I want Twilo and Dare to Bare gloss. Twilo is such a pretty color!


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Okay lipgloss list
> 
> Flesh Fantasy
> Flesh Astral
> ...



I think those two are my favourites (not that I am buying any) and it seems like a good idea to pair it like that
Especially if there are shades of lipstick that need a lil  something extra 
Like how I had to use liner and gloss with MAC Cherish lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 9, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> I think I want Twilo and Dare to Bare gloss. Twilo is such a pretty color!



Twilo is beautiful and I went back and forth on whether to get it but decided to play it safe with the nudes and I'm limiting myself to 2.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 9, 2018)

Yeah I plan to pair Flesh Fantasty with Realness & I bought Unfaithful which is a Pat exclusive that I've been curious about and decided to get it during the sale and it's a really pretty brown nude but brown/beige nudes make my face really nude lol. So I want to pair Flesh Astral with it to give it a little kick and separate my lips from my face lol. 



awickedshape said:


> I think those two are my favourites (not that I am buying any) and it seems like a good idea to pair it like that
> Especially if there are shades of lipstick that need a lil  something extra
> Like how I had to use liner and gloss with MAC Cherish lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yeah I plan to pair Flesh Fantasty with Realness & I bought Unfaithful which is a Pat exclusive that I've been curious about and decided to get it during the sale and it's a really pretty brown nude but brown/beige nudes make my face really nude lol. So I want to pair Flesh Astral with it to give it a little kick and separate my lips from my face lol.



Lol
I only got Lust Angeles during the sale
I thought that it was great that they had "seasonal" shades on sale that were eligible for the discount


----------



## MaryJane (May 10, 2018)

I'm going to hold off in the glosses until I can see them in person or read some reviews. There was one person on You Tube who was able to get them early at Sephora by mistake. She ordered three and is only keeping one. Her overall impression was that the descriptions on the website aren't accurate. The one color she did like wasn't anything special - sheer with sparkle.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 10, 2018)

I too was confused about the descriptions vs what the swatches look like, so I went with the swatches and not the descriptions. What I was certain of is not wanting any that are glitter/shimmer bombs, so it was easy to narrow down the choices as most are shimmery.

Also like I mentioned before I only chose shades I could pair with lipsticks to be safe and I did end up ordering 3, geeez I have no self control lol.

Flesh Fantasy
Flesh Astral 
Aphrodisiac


----------



## Rinstar (May 10, 2018)

Sabrina has swatches of the nude glosses up now. Totally changed which one I am interested in. Think I want Aphrodisiac now


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 10, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Sabrina has swatches of the nude glosses up now. Totally changed which one I am interested in. Think I want Aphrodisiac now



Her swatch made me add Aphrodisiac as it looks great!


----------



## Haven (May 11, 2018)

I ordered three: flesh fantasy, aphrodisiac and Aliengelic.  I played it safe with two of them and opted for one glitterbomb. I am trying to stick at three, but this is how I started with her lipsticks. I started with only three of those as well


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2018)

Flesh Fantasy seems more sheer than I had anticipated. I'm gonna wait for the Sephora release so I can easily return what I buy just in case. Right now I am looking at Flesh 4 to go with my Flesh lipstick and Twilo because I can never leave a coral untested.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 15, 2018)

My glosses shipped yesterday!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2018)

Lust Angeles arrived yesterday


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lust Angeles arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 64102



That is REALLY pretty AWS  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> That is REALLY pretty AWS  Let us know how you like it.



It is really luscious in the tube [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lust Angeles arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 64102



Okay that looks gorg and I love the name Yay!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay that looks gorg and I love the name Yay!



 

...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 18, 2018)

You don't like it? 


awickedshape said:


> Lust Angeles arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 64102


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> You don't like it?



I haven't been up for trying it yet but it's really very pretty in the tube.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 20, 2018)

I got my glosses yesterday and they all worked out as planned, I like the gloss alone but pairing them with the lipsticks work better for me. The formula is very nice and just thick enough to be opaque without being tacky/sticky and it stays put and doesn't bleed or move around.

Flesh Astral is GORGE! It has the sparkle but it blends in so its not crazy noticeable but it'll look really pretty with the sun glaring on your face. I immediately wanted to be on the beach when I put it on lol. I paired it with Unfaithful and it made a pretty brown nude like I wanted.

Flesh Fantasy is the perfect nude/MLBB and I like it with realness.

Aphrodisiac is a medium pink and I wouldn't wear it alone but I got a pretty coral pairing it with Tropicalia.   

If you are a gloss person, then you'll certainly love them but I'm not so I'm done with these 3.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@patmcgrathreal Highlighting Palette coming soon as part of a new collection! More details coming up!  SWIPE LEFT for a VIDEO SNEAK PEEK…”


----------



## Haven (Jun 9, 2018)

I wonder if those are new shades or previously released shades now in a palette. That is of course if they are pigments.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “COMING SOON [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal is LAUNCHING a Sublime Skin Highlighting Trio, three Skin Fetish Highlighters, and four Astro Lip Balms! The…”


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2018)

Haven said:


> I wonder if those are new shades or previously released shades now in a palette. That is of course if they are pigments.



I posted some swatches, not sure

ETA  

This is 40  on Instagram: “#SWATCHES from [MENTION=8934]karo[/MENTION]_lineee of the NEW [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=SublimeSkin]#SublimeSkin  Highlighter Palette  . . Follow me for makeup and skincare news and…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK from [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal of the NEW [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=SkinFetish]#SkinFetish  Highlighter Sticks and the #SublimeSkin  Highlighter…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2018)

The item prices are up on the site. 
I think I want a balm duo


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 19, 2018)

Those color lip balms look so pretty but I have to try those in person and I'll wait for the highlighting duo to come to Sephora as well.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 19, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “COMING SOON [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal is LAUNCHING a Sublime Skin Highlighting Trio, three Skin Fetish Highlighters, and four Astro Lip Balms! The…”



I am totally getting those lip balms and maybe the highlighter trio if it would launch in Canada already!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “Looking for the ULTIMATE SECRET to ALIENGELIC ALLURE?? ⚡️⚡️⚡️ [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=SkinFetish]#SkinFetish : The Collection is now available at PATMcGRATH.COM . What’s your…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2018)

Pat McGrath Labs Skin Fetish Sublime Skin Highlighting Trio, Buffer Brush + Highlighter Balm Duo | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

I ordered the nude/balm duo this morning. From her swatches, it looks to be a bit more nude/light less gold than the one I got in the trio set awhile back but maybe that's just her photos. I'm hoping that is lighter.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2018)

The new skin fetish/lip fetish collection was supposed to launch on Sephora today and I think it did in the USA. Funny thing though, I'm not sure if it launched on Sephora Canada and the entire collection sold out sometime in the middle of the night, or perhaps it's a late launch . The clear lip balm is the only item available. Hmmmmmm.......

Was anybody able to order from Canada or know if these items went live?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new skin fetish/lip fetish collection was supposed to launch on Sephora today and I think it did in the USA. Funny thing though, I'm not sure if it launched on Sephora Canada and the entire collection sold out sometime in the middle of the night, or perhaps it's a late launch . The clear lip balm is the only item available. Hmmmmmm.......
> 
> Was anybody able to order from Canada or know if these items went live?



There were the 3 color shimmer lipsticks - US - but I never saw them in stock. I don't think they ever were.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> There were the 3 color shimmer lipsticks - US - but I never saw them in stock. I don't think they ever were.



Thank you my friend! I really appreciate the info.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new skin fetish/lip fetish collection was supposed to launch on Sephora today and I think it did in the USA. Funny thing though, I'm not sure if it launched on Sephora Canada and the entire collection sold out sometime in the middle of the night, or perhaps it's a late launch . The clear lip balm is the only item available. Hmmmmmm.......
> 
> Was anybody able to order from Canada or know if these items went live?




I think Sephora USA had an early preview and her site launched the items around midday EST I think on the 21st with an access code that let you shop for about an hour or so before the designated launch time, but I haven't seen info for Canada


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you my friend! I really appreciate the info.



 What are you getting?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I think Sephora USA had an early preview and her site launched the items around midday EST I think on the 21st with an access code that let you shop for about an hour or so before the designated launch time, but I haven't seen info for Canada


Thank you so much!


elegant-one said:


> What are you getting?


I would like to get one or two of the new balms, but I'm still undecided as to which ones. I saw that you bought the balm highlighter duo in nude! Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I would like to get one or two of the new balms, but I'm still undecided as to which ones. I saw that you bought the balm highlighter duo in nude! Let us know your thoughts!



I had the page open for a couple of days and I was surprised not only to get the early access code for her site in my email but to see the price as $48 when I previously thought it was $55. Ended up buying the Golden duo immediately and did not look at a single other thing lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 28, 2018)

I was trying to wait for Sephora and thought they would be sold out by now on Pat site but Bronze was still available so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't think the colored lip balms are launching anywhere until some time in July.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I would like to get one or two of the new balms, but I'm still undecided as to which ones. I saw that you bought the balm highlighter duo in nude! Let us know your thoughts!



Will do my dear!  I just checked my tracking ....bummer, not until Monday


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I don't think the colored lip balms are launching anywhere until some time in July.



I was thinking that might be the case given that things usually launch on PM's site before elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 30, 2018)

Golden balm duo arrived.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Golden balm duo arrived.
> 
> View attachment 64346



Ooh! It will look so lovely on you AWS! Let us know how you like it on.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2018)

Love the new nude/balm duo!!! It is how I suspected...it's just a bit lighter in shade & not quite as much gold in it as the previous one. It is much smoother & more creamy in texture than the older one & has  more glow to it than the older one. Very happy I got it. It's perfect on.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Love the new nude/balm duo!!! It is how I suspected...it's just a bit lighter in shade & not quite as much gold in it as the previous one. It is much smoother & more creamy in texture than the older one & has  more glow to it than the older one. Very happy I got it. It's perfect on.



How are you using the balm side???


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Love the new nude/balm duo!!! It is how I suspected...it's just a bit lighter in shade & not quite as much gold in it as the previous one. It is much smoother & more creamy in texture than the older one & has  more glow to it than the older one. Very happy I got it. It's perfect on.


Is the balm side tacky once applied or does it dry down? I really like the look of the nude duo. Any chance you might be able to swatch them?

On a different note, I am LOVING the highlighter trio.  I get a subtle, lit from within glow when I apply with a fan brush.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2018)

Anahita Balsara said:


> How are you using the balm side???



I lightly pat it on with my fingers where I'm going to use the highlighter. It makes the skin really smooth & the highlighter just glides on nicely.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Is the balm side tacky once applied or does it dry down? I really like the look of the nude duo. Any chance you might be able to swatch them?
> 
> On a different note, I am LOVING the highlighter trio.  I get a subtle, lit from within glow when I apply with a fan brush.



No, it's not tacky at all. It's very very smooth. The older one was a bit tacky. I'll try. It's very rainy dark here today, but I'll see if I can get a good pic. The trio sounds really nice.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> No, it's not tacky at all. It's very very smooth. The older one was a bit tacky. I'll try. It's very rainy dark here today, but I'll see if I can get a good pic. The trio sounds really nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Love the new nude/balm duo!!! It is how I suspected...it's just a bit lighter in shade & not quite as much gold in it as the previous one. It is much smoother & more creamy in texture than the older one & has  more glow to it than the older one. Very happy I got it. It's perfect on.



I don't have the previous one but I figured the new ones would be an improvement.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 3, 2018)

This makes me want the nude duo. I always like the sound of these balm highlighters. I had been thinking of getting the glossier version. I’d also been considering one of the hourglass highlighting sticks. This seems like a good 2 in 1 compromise lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I don't have the previous one but I figured the new ones would be an improvement.


It totally is improved.



Alysse011 said:


> This makes me want the nude duo. I always like the sound of these balm highlighters. I had been thinking of getting the glossier version. I’d also been considering one of the hourglass highlighting sticks. This seems like a good 2 in 1 compromise lol



I have & LOVE 3 of the hourglass sticks. The balm makes the skin so silky smooth to apply the highlight over it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It totally is improved.
> 
> 
> 
> I have & LOVE 3 of the hourglass sticks. The balm makes the skin so silky smooth to apply the highlight over it.



Do you think getting PMG instead of hourglass is a good idea?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Do you think getting PMG instead of hourglass is a good idea?



Ummmm...Honestly, I L O V E the hourglass ones A L O T!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have the ivory, rose & pink and I layer them & it's just gorgeous. But, I still really like the PMG one too. That's a really tough question. If there is a shade you prefer in the hourglass, I would get it. I don't know if the PMG are LE or permanent.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Is the balm side tacky once applied or does it dry down? I really like the look of the nude duo. Any chance you might be able to swatch them?
> 
> On a different note, I am LOVING the highlighter trio.  I get a subtle, lit from within glow when I apply with a fan brush.



Here ya go! It's so hard to capture highlighters as to how they look irl.

New on top, older one on the bottom.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 4, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Here ya go! It's so hard to capture highlighters as to how they look irl.
> 
> New on top, older one on the bottom.
> 
> ...



Thank you. It’s so pretty. I’m most likely will pass in this. The new CT bar of gold trio is out next week and my $$$ is going towards that.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm still undecided on this vs hourglass gold and/or pink....


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm still undecided on this vs hourglass gold and/or pink....



I would say Hourglass Pink. It would be so nice if you could swatch them in person. I tap on the Champagne first very lightly high, and then I use the pink almost like a blush tapped on lightly & then I do the rose on the apples of my cheeks & then I use the Champagne again high on the cheekbones. It's one of my favorite looks. It gives a healthy very pretty flush & lit from within look.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 5, 2018)

*Images from beautyprofessor

*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 7, 2018)

Received my highlighter duo Bronze and its GORGE! I was a bit afraid that it might be too warm but its perfect. It didn't turn orangy and appears to be pretty neutral as far as undertone goes. 

That's one of the reason I love Pat's products because she really makes the effort to get her products to work for everyone.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2018)

The new lip balms are in stock at Sephora. I just ordered the nude/pink astral.


----------



## Haven (Jul 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> The new lip balms are in stock at Sephora. I just ordered the nude/pink astral.


I ordered mine too 

Do we know if they are perm or LE?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2018)

Haven said:


> I ordered mine too
> 
> Do we know if they are perm or LE?



YAY! I couldn't decide, but the why not in me thought it was a good idea  I have no idea if they are LE. I think I want the darker pink one that is exclusive to her site. I hope they're nice.

Did you get the Nordies TF palette with the 2 lipsticks?


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> YAY! I couldn't decide, but the why not in me thought it was a good idea  I have no idea if they are LE. I think I want the darker pink one that is exclusive to her site. I hope they're nice.
> 
> Did you get the Nordies TF palette with the 2 lipsticks?



Yes! I purchased two of the TF sets. One for me and one for a gift (I plan to put it away until Christmas time). I also bought some of the CT and YSL sets. I have my eyes on a few more items 

eta I want to order the exclusive one too. I am leaving town again soon. Hopefully it will be in stock when I get back. Pat’s site has unpredictable shipping. Some orders I get right away, and some take forever... With Sephora I get orders in two days - well usually


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 13, 2018)

I forgot the pink balm was exclusive to her site and I just ordered one. Her site exclusive products are usually a win for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I forgot the pink balm was exclusive to her site and I just ordered one. Her site exclusive products are usually a win for me.



I just ordered Pink Astral the exclusive one. Boy, I sure hope I like these because they are pricey for a balm.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2018)

They look really pretty! Hope they aren't too shimmery.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Pink Astral the exclusive one. Boy, I sure hope I like these because they are pricey for a balm.



Makeup twins! I just ordered the same one lol The second I recieved the email I jumped on it


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Makeup twins! I just ordered the same one lol The second I recieved the email I jumped on it



We sure are sis! They were supposed to be released on the 14, but when I saw S&S's post I ran to get it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 13, 2018)

Crazy that after I saw the post on here, I went to the site and order it. Then checked my e-mail and saw the e-mail from Pat saying the balms were available lol 

They look so pretty I can't wait to get mine. If they're too shimmery, I will just dab some gloss and that should tone it down but hopefully the shimmer blends into the color which is why I wanted a darker shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Crazy that after I saw the post on here, I went to the site and order it. Then checked my e-mail and saw the e-mail from Pat saying the balms were available lol
> 
> They look so pretty I can't wait to get mine. If they're too shimmery, I will just dab some gloss and that should tone it down but hopefully the shimmer blends into the color which is why I wanted a darker shade.



 I'm hoping they don't look ridiculous shimmery lol but show in a nice shimmer way. I'm sure they will be able to be toned down.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 14, 2018)

Could anyone who has tri d the eyeshadows tell me, am I better off getting bronze ambition, or one of the larger mothership palettes? I would really like to try them out but not sure what’s better...


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2018)

aradhana said:


> Could anyone who has tri d the eyeshadows tell me, am I better off getting bronze ambition, or one of the larger mothership palettes? I would really like to try them out but not sure what’s better...



*I held out on PMcG until Bronze Ambition...and I love it!  For me it is the perfect edit of her larger Mothership palette. Good size, great pigmentation, blendable, creamy, long lasting. A high end worth the coin! Hope this helps. *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 14, 2018)

If you're going to use all the shades in the larger palette then I recommend the large palette. You get a better variety of shades all in one. The smaller palettes are good if you want to stay on the safe side but the large palettes are certainly worth it if you're going to use all the shades.
 @aradhana


----------



## aradhana (Jul 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I held out on PMcG until Bronze Ambition...and I love it!  For me it is the perfect edit of her larger Mothership palette. Good size, great pigmentation, blendable, creamy, long lasting. A high end worth the coin! Hope this helps. *



yes! very helpful, thanks! it will be less painful on my wallet for sure, so i'm glad you give it a good review!

i have one of the matte trance lipsticks (which i loooooove) and couple of those limited edition kits from before the permanent collection.

i like the limited edition stuff, but found it more difficult to work into my regular rotation. the lipstick on the other hand, i could easily wear every day...i hope the eyeshadow end up being like that.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 14, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> If you're going to use all the shades in the larger palette then I recommend the large palette. You get a better variety of shades all in one. The smaller palettes are good if you want to stay on the safe side but the large palettes are certainly worth it if you're going to use all the shades.
> @aradhana


good point - i'll have to compare the shades again for the two palettes. 
i do prefer being able to use all the shades in a palette, but somehow that never happens for me, no matter how much i like the palette. there's always one or two shades that start to show pan while the lighter shades end up looking untouched in comparison!


----------



## javadoo (Jul 16, 2018)

aradhana said:


> Could anyone who has tri d the eyeshadows tell me, am I better off getting bronze ambition, or one of the larger mothership palettes? I would really like to try them out but not sure what’s better...



I have and love Bronze Ambition and Platinum Bronze. They're amazing!
I have not bought any of the larger palettes because I think there are too many shades I wouldn't use to make it worth it. 
I wear all the shades in both of the smaller palettes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2018)

I prefer the larger palettes.  I like the variety of textures and colors in the larger palettes.  I think the larger palette feels luxurious.  It is pricey but worth the money.  I think it goes with the Pat McGrath makeup artist/lab type aesthetic of the line more than the 6 pan.  The 6 pans are nice and I enjoy them but I get more excited to use the larger palettes.


----------



## Haven (Jul 17, 2018)

My lip balm order from Sephora is scheduled to arrive today


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2018)

I got my nude ls today. It bent on the first twist up  I like it, not sure if I love it but it did make my lips very soft & the shimmer is nice, not crazy & it does come off the lips with cleanser without floating all over your face or remaining on the lips. My exclusive pink shade shipped.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2018)

Just received Pink Astral the exclusive shade - L O V E!!! It's beautiful on & it doesn't wobble in the tube lol.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Just received Pink Astral the exclusive shade - L O V E!!! It's beautiful on & it doesn't wobble in the tube lol.


Yay! I'm excited my Pink balm has shipped but I won't get it till Friday. 

How opaque is it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yay! I'm excited my Pink balm has shipped but I won't get it till Friday.
> 
> How opaque is it?



It is medium opaque. Not too sheer but not full coverage. It just looks really really pretty on. I loved how my lips looked


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It is medium opaque. Not too sheer but not full coverage. It just looks really really pretty on. I loved how my lips looked


Yay! Okay as long as it's not sheer.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yay! Okay as long as it's not sheer.



No, it definitely has color & buildable coverage.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey, be really careful when you guys open/twist the lipsticks up because the lipstick itself is very soft.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 20, 2018)

Got my pink balm today and it sooo pretty! The shimmer is certainly there but its more of a chrome effect vs glitter so it doesn't look gaudy. I've been eyeing the bronze shade and now I'm really curious but I have the flesh astral lipgloss so I don't really need the bronze balm. Lets see how strong I can be lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Got my pink balm today and it sooo pretty! The shimmer is certainly there but its more of a chrome effect vs glitter so it doesn't look gaudy. I've been eyeing the bronze shade and now I'm really curious but I have the flesh astral lipgloss so I don't really need the bronze balm. Lets see how strong I can be lol



 I'm sooo happy you love it! It does have a duochrome look to it. I was reading the reviews on Sephora & a lot were disappointed that it didn't have obnoxious glitter  I love how she did the subtle shimmer...and I hate glitter.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sooo happy you love it! It does have a duochrome look to it. I was reading the reviews on Sephora & a lot were disappointed that it didn't have obnoxious glitter  I love how she did the subtle shimmer...and I hate glitter.



Yes that chunky glitter is tacky sheesh and it doesn't work for everyone. Like I stated before I like that she strives to make her products be a happy medium. Obnoxious glitter would have only appealed to a few people, the way it is now is more wearable for everyone.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2018)

BEAUTY NEWS on Instagram: “NEW shades of [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=mattetrance]#mattetrance  lipstick from [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal  MatteTrance Singles ($38 each) CHRISTY - Divine beige nude  BEAUTIFUL STRANGER -…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MEET MOTHER’S 10 NEW MatteTrance Lipstick Shades in 3 ICONIC Shade Collections  SKIN SHOW (Nudes): ‘FLESH 5’ | ‘CHRISTY’ | ‘BEAUTIFUL…”


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2018)

*In my email *


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2018)

*Snipped from PMcG 

*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2018)

The look! 

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “NEW MatteTrance Lipstick Shade ‘GUINEVERE'  Indulge like an icon with a revolutionary lipstick so luxurious and richly pigmented, it…”


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 24, 2018)

I was so excited when I saw that e-mail. Let me get my list together lol

Pat went live so after seeing swatches my list

Executive realness is GORGE!
Ginervere
Beautiful Stranger
Forbidden Love is the PERFECT red! I decided to replace Elson with this red as I like this one better.

Someone stop me lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 27, 2018)

What did everyone get?? I did damage lol

Beautiful Stranger
Forbidden Love
Executive Realness, I love Realness so I'm really curious about this one and it looks good on the swatch.
Guinevere 
I went ahead and got the Bronze lip balm because the pink balm has really come in handy during all this heat.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 27, 2018)

I picked up the nude set. Hopefully the colors work for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 28, 2018)

I just thought about something, with the weather being so hot I'm going to put the lipsticks in the fridge first before opening them. Her lipsticks are already fragile with the packaging. So I thought I'd share to help someone avoid ruining their lipsticks.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 31, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I picked up the nude set. Hopefully the colors work for me.


Pleasantly surprised to get a shipping notice yesterday. If the tracking is correct, I should have them today. Really surprised as I thought it said on the PMG site that I would take at least 7 days.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 31, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Pleasantly surprised to get a shipping notice yesterday. If the tracking is correct, I should have them today. Really surprised as I thought it said on the PMG site that I would take at least 7 days.


I'm so jealous as I've been eagerly waiting to receive my shipping notice.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 31, 2018)

Got my shipping notice! Yay!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 4, 2018)

Got my lippies!

Executive realness is indeed GORGE! It looks even better than I thought it would.

Beautiful Stranger very nice mid-tone pink. Was really hoping it wouldn't be too light/cool but its perfect.

Forbidden Love PERFECT RED! MAC Ruby Woo dupe! So happy I got it to replace Elson, especially since I don't know how it twisted up inside my bag and was broke when I opened it. 

Bronze lip balm is more shimmery than the pink balm but since its bronze its still doesn't look tacky and would look fantastic on dark/deep skin tones.

Guinevere is a dud and I was on the fence about it but kept looking at the video posted of the model and how good it looked on her even though we are not even close to the same skin tone. So I don't know what I was thinking, instead of the raspberry shade it turned brown and muddy on me. 


Over all I'm happy with my choices and thankfully I only ended up with 1 dud out of 5.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)
> 
> View attachment 64603



That looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> That looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you! I like it  Awful with the flash on, though


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)
> 
> View attachment 64603



You're funny  It's the perfect nude on you!!! Beautiful


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> You're funny  It's the perfect nude on you!!! Beautiful



Thank you, Elegant!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)
> 
> View attachment 64603



This is a really amazing color on you!


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Got my lippies!
> 
> Executive realness is indeed GORGE! It looks even better than I thought it would.
> 
> ...


I need Forbidden Love now. You had me at “MAC Ruby Woo dupe”. I loooove the color of Ruby Woo but that formula is trash on my lips. I always put up with it and work (very hard) with it because of the shade, but I’m very excited to try Forbidden Love now!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> This is a really amazing color on you!




Thank you, Alysse! I think it may be close to CT Hepburn Honey but so far I'm really liking PMG's lipsticks


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I need Forbidden Love now. You had me at “MAC Ruby Woo dupe”. I loooove the color of Ruby Woo but that formula is trash on my lips. I always put up with it and work (very hard) with it because of the shade, but I’m very excited to try Forbidden Love now!



My RiriWoo was a pain to apply but that colour! Really need to try that again


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)
> 
> View attachment 64603


It looks really good!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 9, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I need Forbidden Love now. You had me at “MAC Ruby Woo dupe”. I loooove the color of Ruby Woo but that formula is trash on my lips. I always put up with it and work (very hard) with it because of the shade, but I’m very excited to try Forbidden Love now!



I literally jumped with excitement when I was applying it because its so beautiful!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> My RiriWoo was a pain to apply but that colour! Really need to try that again


Get Forbidden Love, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> It looks really good!





Sugar & Spice said:


> Get Forbidden Love, you will not be disappointed!



Thank you!!
Will check out


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Finally tried Lust Angeles (it was too luscious in the tube lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*She with the sexiest nude lips on Specktra! *


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *She with the sexiest nude lips on Specktra! *



 Far too kind!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “What does it all mean?? ⚡️⚡️⚡️ [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ComingSoon]#ComingSoon  - SIGN UP NOW  at PATMcGRATH.COM”[/url]


----------



## boschicka (Aug 15, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “What does it all mean?? ⚡️⚡️⚡️ [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ComingSoon]#ComingSoon  - SIGN UP NOW  at PATMcGRATH.COM”[/url]



Yessssss! Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yessssss! Gimme, gimme, gimme!



*Oh oh...Mother has been keeping secrets...but she eventually shares. My guess...a new MOTHERSHIP or MTHRSHP Palette *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2018)

I heard eyeshadow palette. Maybe two.  I need more info.  But really need to know when.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “FIRST LOOK from [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog of [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal’s NEW Eyeshadow Palette LAUNCHING soon! What a beauty! I can’t wait to see if there’s…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “ANOTHER REVEAL from [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog of [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal’s NEW Eyeshadow Lip Fetish Tinted Lip Balms LAUNCHING on 9/21! I’m assuming these…”
HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SOME SWATCHES by [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog of [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal’s NEW Mothership 5 Palette LAUNCHING on 9/21! What a beauty! How do you like it?…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “#SWATCHES [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Mothership5]#Mothership5 #BronzeSeduction  Palette COMING SOON!  [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news…”[/url]


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 17, 2018)

Pat McGrath Labs MatteTrance New Fall Shades | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2018)

I am not ready to deal with all those new balm shades lol


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Pat McGrath Labs MatteTrance New Fall Shades | The Beauty Look Book



Whoo, I like Guinevere and Forbidden Love...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 17, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I am not ready to deal with all those new balm shades lol



Me neither! I am only just enjoying the ones that launched this summer. Heaven help me


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 18, 2018)

My Omi and 1995 dried out horribly to where I had to wipe a layer off with a tissue to even try them on yesterday. Did that happen to anyone else's? I'm hesitant to get more now.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> My Omi and 1995 dried out horribly to where I had to wipe a layer off with a tissue to even try them on yesterday. Did that happen to anyone else's? I'm hesitant to get more now.



Whaaaattt


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Whaaaattt


Yeah, very annoying. I hope I just got an off batch or something.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 23, 2018)

I am so ready for that new pallet. I ended up giving the mini pallet away as for me it just didn’t compare to the full size.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Aug 28, 2018)

So when I saw the new Mothership Bronze Seduction palette show up on Sephora Canada as out of stock, I put on an email reminder for the Sept. 7 release date. I was pretty shocked when I got an "in stock" email on Saturday night. I slammed that thing into my card sooooo fast and was happy to be able to use the 20% discount as well. I just received it; I was thinking they might have pulled the palette from the order before it shipped as it's clearly not supposed to be sold before next week, but no (thankfully). And given Sephora's lousy shipping packaging/padding, I'm just happy it didn't arrive broken. I did very fast finger swatches and for those who were wondering about the aubergine shade, it is indeed a dark browny purple, and not the matte black that's been in her other palettes. The mattes are really buttery. The only shade I had a tough time swiping was Gilty Pleasures, the shimmery taupe. But it may well be different with a brush. I'm excited to try this and really quite thrilled I got the discount. Sephora has been awful to deal with lately (missing parcels, preposterous excuses about stuff not being in stock when it was) so this kind of makes up for it. I have all her other palettes (hangs head in makeup shame) and I think this will be a really nice addition.


----------



## javadoo (Aug 28, 2018)

coffeewithcream said:


> So when I saw the new Mothership Bronze Seduction palette show up on Sephora Canada as out of stock, I put on an email reminder for the Sept. 7 release date. I was pretty shocked when I got an "in stock" email on Saturday night. I slammed that thing into my card sooooo fast and was happy to be able to use the 20% discount as well. I just received it; I was thinking they might have pulled the palette from the order before it shipped as it's clearly not supposed to be sold before next week, but no (thankfully). And given Sephora's lousy shipping packaging/padding, I'm just happy it didn't arrive broken. I did very fast finger swatches and for those who were wondering about the aubergine shade, it is indeed a dark browny purple, and not the matte black that's been in her other palettes. The mattes are really buttery. The only shade I had a tough time swiping was Gilty Pleasures, the shimmery taupe. But it may well be different with a brush. I'm excited to try this and really quite thrilled I got the discount. Sephora has been awful to deal with lately (missing parcels, preposterous excuses about stuff not being in stock when it was) so this kind of makes up for it. I have all her other palettes (hangs head in makeup shame) and I think this will be a really nice addition.



Ahhhhhh...you are so lucky!
I really wish it would show up on US Sephora during the sale...I would pick it up in a second!!!!!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Aug 29, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Ahhhhhh...you are so lucky!
> I really wish it would show up on US Sephora during the sale...I would pick it up in a second!!!!!



I just got a notice that it's back in stock again on the Canadian site.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2018)

Kim on Instagram: “Oh.my.glow.  . . . [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=patmcgrath]#patmcgrath #pinrose #maccosmetics #fixplusgoldlite #kyliecosmetics #marcjacobsbeauty #makeupbrushset  #fragrances…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “@blue_hachiware has captured Mother’s full collection of [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=SkinFetish]#SkinFetish  and #LipFetish  Astrals gorgeously. MAGNIFIQUE #PMGLablove ! …”[/url]


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 6, 2018)

Still trying to decide if I'll be ordering the new palette tomorrow. The colors are right up my alley which means I already have them but the PMG formula is amazing. The hoarder in me wants it, the practical side of my is thinking I'll never use the glitter shadows.

Is anyone getting the new palette?


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2018)

I am going to try to see it in person before deciding. I really want it, but I need to be honest about whether I will use it regularly. Swatching it will help me decide. I also am going to try to hold out for one of the $100 rewards to make it less $$ out of pocket.

But yeah the makeup hoarder in me really wants it...


----------



## javadoo (Sep 6, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Still trying to decide if I'll be ordering the new palette tomorrow. The colors are right up my alley which means I already have them but the PMG formula is amazing. The hoarder in me wants it, the practical side of my is thinking I'll never use the glitter shadows.
> 
> Is anyone getting the new palette?



The impulsive side of me says YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! I am getting it.
The practical side of me is trying to be logical and tell myself I really don't need it and probably will not use it enough to justify the $125 (+ tax) price tag. 

I do have the 3 smaller 6 pan palettes and I adore them, but never jumped in and bought any of the larger palettes.

SO....long answer short..I still don't know if I will get it or not.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 6, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Still trying to decide if I'll be ordering the new palette tomorrow. The colors are right up my alley which means I already have them but the PMG formula is amazing. The hoarder in me wants it, the practical side of my is thinking I'll never use the glitter shadows.
> 
> Is anyone getting the new palette?



Heck yes!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 6, 2018)

I got the Sephora reward gift card and certainly using it for the pallet.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 7, 2018)

Who got the palette?? 

It feels kind of weird not ordering it right now since I'm not use to waiting for Sephora but I want to use the gift card so I have to be patient. Hopefully it releases tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Who got the palette??
> 
> It feels kind of weird not ordering it right now since I'm not use to waiting for Sephora but I want to use the gift card so I have to be patient. Hopefully it releases tomorrow.



I ordered it. I was also planning to use my Sephora $100 reward, but I have no patience. 
Plus PM's website doesn't charge tax for me and the early access code also gave 10% off, so....


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2018)

(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 9, 2018)

Sephora needs to hurry up and get it!!!


----------



## javadoo (Sep 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered it. I was also planning to use my Sephora $100 reward, but I have no patience.
> Plus PM's website doesn't charge tax for me and the early access code also gave 10% off, so....



I caved.
I wanted to wait until it released at Sephora because it has an easier return policy if I hate it, and also because it's permanent I could wait until the November sale, but......I didn't.
I hope I love it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 10, 2018)

I ordered it along with the VR or VB??? Pink Astral lip balm what ever it is called.  The exclusive lip balm.  I can't wait for it to come.  Loving the lip glosses.  I wanted to order some more of those but thought I should do a rush order since I ordered so late in the day.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 10, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered it along with the VR or VB??? Pink Astral lip balm what ever it is called.  The exclusive lip balm.  I can't wait for it to come.  Loving the lip glosses.  I wanted to order some more of those but thought I should do a rush order since I ordered so late in the day.


I love the Pink Astral balm. The bronze one I should have stayed with my first mind and passed, its pretty but too glittery and the color would look better on someone with a deeper skin tone than mines. 

I still have the same lipglosses, I wear Flesh Fantasy alone and keep it in my bag. I pair Flesh Astral with Unfaithful lipstick, love that combo. I pair Twilo with Tropicalia and its a pretty coral. Last but not least I pair Aphrodisiac with Realness lipstick for a pretty pink.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 10, 2018)

i'm so sad...i ordered the metalmorphosis kit in copper during the sale, and my box from sephora arrived without it!!! i had to phone customer service but of course by then it was too late....all sold out and totally disappeared from the site! wahhhhhhh!


----------



## Filmfreak (Sep 11, 2018)

aradhana said:


> i'm so sad...i ordered the metalmorphosis kit in copper during the sale, and my box from sephora arrived without it!!! i had to phone customer service but of course by then it was too late....all sold out and totally disappeared from the site! wahhhhhhh!



If it's any consolation,  I've bought that complete Metalmorphosis set and ever since regretted it. This post pretty much sums up what I'm thinking. Those metal shades are pretty, but the cream shades are not that different from other golds, silvers or coppers that you can buy from other brands. And the pigments are difficult to use, or even unusable for everyday make-up. All in all, I do use the cream shadows, but I think you're getting more out of a metal-themed Tom Ford, Dior or Chanel quad. There might be some for the upcoming holiday with metallic shades, so I think you haven't lost out.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 11, 2018)

There are new colored balms releasing on the 22nd!! She's been showcasing them during NYFW.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> There are new colored balms releasing on the 22nd!! She's been showcasing them during NYFW.



These?
HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “ANOTHER REVEAL from [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog of [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal’s NEW Eyeshadow Lip Fetish Tinted Lip Balms LAUNCHING on 9/21! I’m assuming these…”


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 11, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I love the Pink Astral balm. The bronze one I should have stayed with my first mind and passed, its pretty but too glittery and the color would look better on someone with a deeper skin tone than mines.
> 
> I still have the same lipglosses, I wear Flesh Fantasy alone and keep it in my bag. I pair Flesh Astral with Unfaithful lipstick, love that combo. I pair Twilo with Tropicalia and its a pretty coral. Last but not least I pair Aphrodisiac with Realness lipstick for a pretty pink.


I bought a bunch a Pat McGrath for the Appreciation sale.  Lost my Mind! I bought Flesh Fantasy, Flesh Astral and Bronze Temptation lip glosses and Bronze lipbalm the first go round. Then I went back and got Flesh 5 and Flesh 3 Matte Trance lipsticks and Aphrodisiac and Rose something lipglosses on the second go round. I just tried Bronze Temptation last week and thought it was glittery but it will probably be fine for me. I haven't worn that one out yet. I tried Aphrodisiac soon after I bought it and thought it was a no go and I needed to return it but I tried it again the other day and thought it looked really pretty so I guess I will keep it. I don't know what was going on that day.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> These?
> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “ANOTHER REVEAL from @Beautylogicblog of @Patmcgrathreal’s NEW Eyeshadow Lip Fetish Tinted Lip Balms LAUNCHING on 9/21! I’m assuming these…”



Yes thats it! I'm not going to buy anymore of the lip balms though and will stick to Pink Astral.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 12, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought a bunch a Pat McGrath for the Appreciation sale.  Lost my Mind! I bought Flesh Fantasy, Flesh Astral and Bronze Temptation lip glosses and Bronze lipbalm the first go round. Then I went back and got Flesh 5 and Flesh 3 Matte Trance lipsticks and Aphrodisiac and Rose something lipglosses on the second go round. I just tried Bronze Temptation last week and thought it was glittery but it will probably be fine for me. I haven't worn that one out yet. I tried Aphrodisiac soon after I bought it and thought it was a no go and I needed to return it but I tried it again the other day and thought it looked really pretty so I guess I will keep it. I don't know what was going on that day.



I really love her lip glosses and that says a lot coming from me because I'm not a lipgloss person. The only other lip gloss I use to wear was Chanel glossimers but they kept discontinuing my fav colors so I just stopped buying them.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2018)

My PMG Bronze Seduction palette was delivered yesterday. When I swatched it I was a little worried I wouldn't be able to make a look that was appropriate for work. There are quite a few glimmer, glitter, duochrome shadows. Happy to report that I'm wearing it today and was able to come up with a wearable day time look. Having said that, I could have achieved a similar look with the ABH Soft Glam palette.

I need to play with the PMG palette more. I think it will really shine when I get to use the 'special' colors. Whether I like it or not I'm stuck with the palette since PMG doesn't really allow returns. Their policy is returns must me 'unopened and unused' merchandise. I understand why they do it but I'd prefer a more lenient policy. Often times, I don't know if I really like a shadow until I try it on and once you do that, it can't be returned. In the future, I'll order PMG products from Sephora  where they have a much better return policy. I was anxious to get this one and take advantage of the 10% off.


----------



## javadoo (Sep 14, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My PMG Bronze Seduction palette was delivered yesterday. When I swatched it I was a little worried I wouldn't be able to make a look that was appropriate for work. There are quite a few glimmer, glitter, duochrome shadows. Happy to report that I'm wearing it today and was able to come up with a wearable day time look. Having said that, I could have achieved a similar look with the ABH Soft Glam palette.
> 
> I need to play with the PMG palette more. I think it will really shine when I get to use the 'special' colors. Whether I like it or not I'm stuck with the palette since PMG doesn't really allow returns. Their policy is returns must me 'unopened and unused' merchandise. I understand why they do it but I'd prefer a more lenient policy. Often times, I don't know if I really like a shadow until I try it on and once you do that, it can't be returned. In the future, I'll order PMG products from Sephora  where they have a much better return policy. I was anxious to get this one and take advantage of the 10% off.



Same here...it is a beautiful palette, but much more glittery than I was anticipating.
I was hesitant to order direct from PMG website as well, due to the return policy. I was afraid I would hate it, or at least not love it enough to make it worth what I spent for it and not be able to return it. But, I did end up ordering with the 10% off.

I'm wearing it today. It is beautiful, but I'm kind of on the fence about whether it was worth buying because of the glitter shadows.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 14, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Same here...it is a beautiful palette, but much more glittery than I was anticipating.
> I was hesitant to order direct from PMG website as well, due to the return policy. I was afraid I would hate it, or at least not love it enough to make it worth what I spent for it and not be able to return it. But, I did end up ordering with the 10% off.
> 
> I'm wearing it today. It is beautiful, but I'm kind of on the fence about whether it was worth buying because of the glitter shadows.


After wearing it yesterday and today, I've decided that if I could return it, I would. I tried some of the glittery shades before washing my face last night, they definitely pack a punch. I had little glitter flecks everywhere - somehow it migrated to my arm. It's a beautiful, high quality palette but I can't wear most of the colors on a daily basis.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 14, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> After wearing it yesterday and today, I've decided that if I could return it, I would. I tried some of the glittery shades before washing my face last night, they definitely pack a punch. I had little glitter flecks everywhere - somehow it migrated to my arm. It's a beautiful, high quality palette but I can't wear most of the colors on a daily basis.



Ah, I'm sorry to hear you're stuck with such an expensive palette.  Do you not have fallout with the glittery shades from her other palettes?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 14, 2018)

Sephora finally got the palette today and I ordered it using the gift card and paid 27$. All Pats palets have glitter shades, it’s just matter of you liking the shades they come in. With her previous palettes, sublime was the only one I felt I could work with but I ended up still not using the glitter shades.With the new palette, the glitter shades are what I have in other brands so I’m pretty confident I’ll like and use the glitter shades in this new palette.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 14, 2018)

i ordered the Mothership V, I live her formulas from the other palettes I have of hers.  I need to try some of her lip products.  I am thinking about the gloss or the tinted balms.  How are the lipsticks?  What brand do the lipsticks or glosses seem comparable to?


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 15, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Ah, I'm sorry to hear you're stuck with such an expensive palette.  Do you not have fallout with the glittery shades from her other palettes?


I have her 3 smaller palettes and the glitter shades don’t seem to have as much fall out. In the new palette, it’s the shades at the end of each row that seem to be the most troublesome. Also, half the shades in the palette have some level of glitter so that really cuts down on wearability for me. At this price point, I want more than 5 shades I can wear on a daily basis. I should have been a smarter shopper and checked it out in person.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I have her 3 smaller palettes and the glitter shades don’t seem to have as much fall out. In the new palette, it’s the shades at the end of each row that seem to be the most troublesome. Also, half the shades in the palette have some level of glitter so that really cuts down on wearability for me. At this price point, I want more than 5 shades I can wear on a daily basis. I should have been a smarter shopper and checked it out in person.



Makes sense. I thought you had her other large palettes, so I was wondering how it compared in your opinion. I don't consider her smaller palettes to have any glitter shades.
You can probably resell the palette and recoup a decent amount of your money.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 15, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Makes sense. I thought you had her other large palettes, so I was wondering how it compared in your opinion. I don't consider her smaller palettes to have any glitter shades.
> You can probably resell the palette and recoup a decent amount of your money.


I love the smaller palettes! I think they might each have one shade that is somewhat glittery but nothing like the big palettes. I’m going to email PMG to ask about returning it.

did you order Bronze Seduction?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2018)

Def. prefer the look of these vs the Astrals 

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “PRESENTING [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=LipFetish]#LipFetish  Sheer Colour Balm shade ‘FLESH 3’ a beautiful deep rose ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Meet the NEW ultra-luminous lip balm in sensually…”[/url]


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Def. prefer the look of these vs the Astrals
> 
> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “PRESENTING #LipFetish  Sheer Colour Balm shade ‘FLESH 3’ a beautiful deep rose ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Meet the NEW ultra-luminous lip balm in sensually…”


They do look pretty and I think she needs to call them sheer lipstick because them being considered a "balm" at that price point I think is too expensive but okay for a sheer lipstick which is what they look like anyway. I don't wear sheer lipstick and the pink astral was really cute for a summer/sunny days but yeah these are a pass for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “'DARK DEVOTION' ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Behold the ravishing secret to a killer kiss. With just a tantalizing tease of colour, the ever-alluring formulation…”


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 20, 2018)

BeautyFan55 said:


> i ordered the Mothership V, I live her formulas from the other palettes I have of hers.  I need to try some of her lip products.  I am thinking about the gloss or the tinted balms.  How are the lipsticks?  What brand do the lipsticks or glosses seem comparable to?


I love her lipsticks and have I think 10 now but I've lost count lol. I like Chrisitian loboutin lipsticks and I would say they compare to those the most as I was set on his lipsticks until Pats came along and I'm so happy for Pats quality because I really didn't want to repurchase $90 lipsticks. I think her lipsticks are better than Tom Ford but Guerlain is slightly better than Pats.

Lipglosses I can't compare as much because I only use to wear Chanel glossimers but it takes a lot to impress me with lip glosses because I'm so picky with lipgloss formulas but I really like Pats and bought 4 of them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “BARE IT ALL  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=LipFetish]#LipFetish  Sheer Colour Balm shade ‘SUCEXXY’ - a mesmerising mid-tone coral - melts onto lips, imparting a tantalizing…”[/url]


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally got the bronze palette and I love it! However there are 2 shades on the glitter side I know I won't use but I'm happy with the other shades and not using 2 shades is a lot better than only using 3 shades in the Sublime palette which I ended up giving away and I got the palette with the gift card and only spent $27 for it. So not a lost.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “#FetishEYES [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ComingSoon]#ComingSoon  02.2019 ⚡️⚡️⚡️ The DIVINE [MENTION=9448]Giselle[/MENTION]norman1 backstage at @Prada #PradaSS19 #makeupbypatmcgrath  #patmcgrathlabs”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “#FetishEYES #ComingSoon  02.2019 ⚡️⚡️⚡️ The DIVINE  @Giselle norman1 backstage at @Prada #PradaSS19 #makeupbypatmcgrath  #patmcgrathlabs”



good heavens...her lashes are B I G !!! But, will it do that to mine lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> good heavens...her lashes are B I G !!! But, will it do that to mine lol



How many layers was that lol

Lancôme Monsieur Big is great for thickening and separating in a couple strokes but I need the waterproof one. Definicils is what I use for "everyday" and it's more subtle but holds up better with moisture


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> How many layers was that lol
> 
> Lancôme Monsieur Big is great for thickening and separating in a couple strokes but I need the waterproof one. Definicils is what I use for "everyday" and it's more subtle but holds up better with moisture



Right! Geesh. I have to have waterproof too because of my contacts. So this one isn't I'm guessing?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

Just got the early access code. I ordered Succexy & Love Supreme balms


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Right! Geesh. I have to have waterproof too because of my contacts. So this one isn't I'm guessing?



Not sure! Releasing in 2019; she teased it so early


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Just got the early access code. I ordered Succexy & Love Supreme balms



I recieved the access code too. Just contemplating if I should grab a couple or wait and see if they will launch here on Sephora Canada.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 22, 2018)

Just ordered Ultra Vixen and Flesh 3. I really like the nude trio but I’m afraid with my no colors lips it will look like tinted chapstick on.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

I think I want the red one too, but maybe I should wait to see if I like them first. Ultra vixen should be quite pretty on.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I recieved the access code too. Just contemplating if I should grab a couple or wait and see if they will launch here on Sephora Canada.



 I was debating that too, but no tax and 10% off made me order


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Just got the early access code. I ordered Succexy & Love Supreme balms



Did you get a palette as well?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get a palette as well?



No, I didn't. Do you like/use PM products?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> No, I didn't. *Do you like/use PM products*?



Not yet, but I have all that money left that I didn't spend on MAC. LOL.

elegant-one, please check the Becca thread. You don't want to miss out on the highlighter.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 25, 2018)

My lip balms arrived today and I just tried on Ultra Vixen. So pretty. I’m going to wear Flesh 3 to work tomorrow but my first impression is that it’s more of a sheet lipstick than a balm. When I think of lip balm, I think of something like the Fresh ones that have just a hint of color. The PMG ones are definitely pigmented. If I get good wear out if it tomorrow, I’m getting more.


----------



## Haven (Sep 25, 2018)

I want to use a rouge reward for some of the balms. Does anyone know when they will be showing up at Sephora?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2018)

Haven said:


> I want to use a rouge reward for some of the balms. Does anyone know when they will be showing up at Sephora?



I thought that I saw the 28 of this month.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My lip balms arrived today and I just tried on Ultra Vixen. So pretty. I’m going to wear Flesh 3 to work tomorrow but my first impression is that it’s more of a sheet lipstick than a balm. When I think of lip balm, I think of something like the Fresh ones that have just a hint of color. The PMG ones are definitely pigmented. If I get good wear out if it tomorrow, I’m getting more.



Awesome! Thanks Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Haven (Sep 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I thought that I saw the 28 of this month.


Thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Not yet, but I have all that money left that I didn't spend on MAC. LOL.
> 
> elegant-one, please check the Becca thread. You don't want to miss out on the highlighter.



Oh, that's good lol. I'll go check right now. Thanks dear! Wait, which highlighter?

Link please as this site will not even let me put anything in the search field...ugh


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 25, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My lip balms arrived today and I just tried on Ultra Vixen. So pretty. I’m going to wear Flesh 3 to work tomorrow but my first impression is that it’s more of a sheet lipstick than a balm. When I think of lip balm, I think of something like the Fresh ones that have just a hint of color. The PMG ones are definitely pigmented. If I get good wear out if it tomorrow, I’m getting more.


Yes I don't know why she's calling them balms because they certainly give the appearance of a sheer lipstick and I agree completely with your sentiments regarding balms being like the Fresh ones.

I'll check them out in person and if I end up really liking 1, I'll get it in the November Sephora sale.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, that's good lol. I'll go check right now. Thanks dear! Wait, which highlighter?
> 
> Link please as this site will not even let me put anything in the search field...ugh



Becca Berlin Girl Glow: BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Berlin Girl Glow | Beautylish


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2018)

T has swatches of the new balms in her swatch gallery


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Becca Berlin Girl Glow: BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Berlin Girl Glow | Beautylish



Gorgeous. Thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

Got my 2 balms this morning & I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE them both in shades & texture. They are not slippery balms but very soft on the lips. I was scared when I saw Succexy thinking it would lean a bad burnt orange, but it's gorgeous on my lips A slight pink medium fleshy coral. Love Supreme is just as beautiful on. It is a medium slight pink rose. VERY very happy with these. I just wish that I bought a couple more.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 26, 2018)

Filmfreak said:


> If it's any consolation,  I've bought that complete Metalmorphosis set and ever since regretted it. This post pretty much sums up what I'm thinking. Those metal shades are pretty, but the cream shades are not that different from other golds, silvers or coppers that you can buy from other brands. And the pigments are difficult to use, or even unusable for everyday make-up. All in all, I do use the cream shadows, but I think you're getting more out of a metal-themed Tom Ford, Dior or Chanel quad. There might be some for the upcoming holiday with metallic shades, so I think you haven't lost out.


sorry it took me so long to write back:
thank you - actually i feel a lot better reading that


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

I forgot this - they are pigmented but still light.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2018)

Pat McGrath Labs Lip Fetish Sheer Colour Lip Balm | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2018)

Thinking of getting one of PMG's red lipsticks instead of Chanel Extreme. Leaning towards Sedition.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath Labs Lip Fetish Sheer Colour Lip Balm | The Beauty Look Book


I see they’re up on Sephora but not all of the shades are there. Are some exclusive to PMG’s site?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> I see they’re up on Sephora but not all of the shades are there. Are some exclusive to PMG’s site?



Yes, I noticed that. It says LE for all of them but not Exclusive for the missing shades on PM site. I just checked. I hate when they do that. I think you would really like the texture of these. Oh, BTW no Chanel ls for me to swatch


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 29, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I noticed that. It says LE for all of them but not Exclusive for the missing shades on PM site. I just checked. I hate when they do that. I think you would really like the texture of these. Oh, BTW no Chanel ls for me to swatch



Thanks!  Bummer on the Chanel.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> I see they’re up on Sephora but not all of the shades are there. Are some exclusive to PMG’s site?



Can't recall


----------



## Haven (Sep 30, 2018)

I am annoyed by Sephora’s lack of shades. The ones that I was interested in are not offered by Sephora. No swatching before buying and no using a rouge reward to help with the cost.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 30, 2018)

Haven said:


> I am annoyed by Sephora’s lack of shades. The ones that I was interested in are not offered by Sephora. No swatching before buying and no using a rouge reward to help with the cost.



Yep. Unless they haven't finished putting them up yet it stinks.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 1, 2018)

Um, emilynoel83 was testing the new Bronze palette and said she could get a similar look from her Makeup Revolution collab palette. So there you go, money saved!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Um, emilynoel83 was testing the new Bronze palette and said she could get a similar look from her Makeup Revolution collab palette. So there you go, money saved!


I saw that as well. I think you could get a similar look as far as the colors go from any of a number of warm palettes on the market but it would be hard to beat the PMG formula - especially for the glitters and ‘special’ colors.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 1, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I saw that as well. I think you could get a similar look as far as the colors go from any of a number of warm palettes on the market but it would be hard to beat the PMG formula - especially for the glitters and ‘special’ colors.



Nars Singapore and Bayadere quads are very comparable to the colors and glitters in the PMG palette.
In fact, had I bought Singapore and Bayadere first I NEVER would have ordered Bronze Seduction. The quads have that gorgeous glittery bronze and even the beautiful flame red of the PMG palette. Actually, now that I think about it the Singapore quad is a near perfect dupe for 4 of the colors in the PMG palette.

I can't say enough about them-the Nars quads are really fanatastic. I ended up buying a third one-Mahe, as well. 
The colors and formula of the new Nars quads are fantastic!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2018)

Flesh 3 balm


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Flesh 3 balm
> 
> View attachment 64990



That's beautiful.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

New palettes and glitter packaging
Lilibet izquierdo on Instagram: “Upcoming from [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal . Holiday 2018 launching October 18!!  [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog .thanks @this_is_forty_  For this amazing news. .…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

Your Average Taylor on Instagram: “The [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=HolidayCollection]#HolidayCollection !!  3 eyeshadow palettes + a new line of lipsticks . •Blitz Trance Lipsticks - $38 each, available…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

Kali Kennedy on Instagram: “an icon living.  get the look, details below  special thxx to [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal  Prep: -Embryolisse Lait Creme Concentre massaged and…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

Tania_is_addicted on Instagram: “#lipfetish [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=lipfetishlipbalm]#lipfetishlipbalm #swatches #patmcgrath   From top left: • Passion Flower • Blow up • Succexy • Flesh 3 • Love Supreme • Full…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

PMG x The MET – PAT McGRATH LABS

THE PAT McGRATH THREAD - Page 2 - Beauty Insider Community


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

Do any WoC have La Beija?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm such a lazy turd. I have all but one of PM's eyeshadow palettes, but I'm looking online for comparison swatches to the new minis.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I'm such a lazy turd. I have all but one of PM's eyeshadow palettes, but I'm looking online for comparison swatches to the new minis.



I mean, let he who is without sin...


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2018)

Oh god I can’t catch a break lol. I want all three mini palettes but I am realistically shooting for two. If the the third is still around then I’ll grab it. I also want at least one of those gorgeous lipsticks. 

I had planned on getting the fenty mini match stix set but now I have to rethink that if I want all this PM stuff.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 10, 2018)

I got the Wild Cherry lipstick balm. I LOVE it on. It's such a true slightly deeper cherry red.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

The new stuff 

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “CATEGORY IS:  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=PMGOpulence]#PMGOpulence  GET READY to #SlayTheSeason  with THE OPULENCE COLLECTION - STARRING a TANTALIZING TRIO of mesmerising…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> The new stuffPat McGrath on Instagram: “CATEGORY IS:  #PMGOpulence  GET READY to #SlayTheSeason  with THE OPULENCE COLLECTION - STARRING a TANTALIZING TRIO of mesmerising…”



*Oh Oh, I just snorted my tea! That was so funny and extra I had to watch it again!

Everything is yours!
*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

Looking at the site... would have been nice to have Sedition or Vendetta in the red case.
Not sure how I feel about the (Tiffany?) blue.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh Oh, I just snorted my tea! That was so funny and extra I had to watch it again!
> 
> Everything is yours!
> *



Still haven't seen Paris is Burning


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh god I can’t catch a break lol. I want all three mini palettes but I am realistically shooting for two. If the the third is still around then I’ll grab it. I also want at least one of those gorgeous lipsticks.
> 
> I had planned on getting the fenty mini match stix set but now I have to rethink that if I want all this PM stuff.



I'm hoping she'll do the set for $125 like the previous minis.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2018)

*Official Swatch Images ~ Mini Palettes

Sublime Bronze Temptation

*



*Subliminal Dark Star*



*Subversive Metalmorphosis*




(temptalia)


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2018)

Wait a minute, I didn't even see the matching lipsticks for the palettes before! I was just looking at the blitz trance lipsticks. Pat is trying to kill me and it's stressing me out.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 10, 2018)

do we know if the lippes are new shades or just new packaging?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2018)

Cake Face said:


> do we know if the lippes are new shades or just new packaging?



They're already listed on her site. Looks like Flesh3 is available in all 3 colors of packaging. The others vary.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I mean, let he who is without sin...



You're my density. I mean, my destiny.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> You're my density. I mean, my destiny.



  

.


----------



## Shars (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah I need everything!! HAHAHAHA.

But from what I gauged from the boards and Pat's IG stories... it's 3 mini palettes with new shades that complement the previous mother ship palettes, 3 lipsticks in each of the pink, blue and red packaging, lipstick duos in each of the blue, red and pink packaging plus the individual lipsticks in the glitter packaging.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm just going to pretend I don't know about this lol. I prefer the larger pallets, so the minis are a no go for me. The cream lipsticks are on sale on the site, 10 dollars discount. I wore forbidden love last night and got so many compliments. So now the red lip is going to be my go to this fall/winter.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 12, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I'm just going to pretend I don't know about this lol. I prefer the larger pallets, so the minis are a no go for me. The cream lipsticks are on sale on the site, 10 dollars discount. I wore forbidden love last night and got so many compliments. So now the red lip is going to be my go to this fall/winter.


I got excited when I saw $10 off but it’s only certain colors.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2018)

I went by Sephora today and swatched Beautiful Stranger. It's definitely on my buy list because it's gorgeous. I decided not to get it today because I didn't want to spend too much but it'll be mine eventually.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I'm just going to pretend I don't know about this lol. I prefer the larger pallets, so the minis are a no go for me. The cream lipsticks are on sale on the site, 10 dollars discount. I wore forbidden love last night and got so many compliments. So now the red lip is going to be my go to this fall/winter.


*
Welcome to the #redlipiseverything  club!  *


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Official Swatch Images ~ Mini Palettes
> 
> Sublime Bronze Temptation
> 
> ...



Unsee! Unsee! What new palettes?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2018)

I just bought Flesh3 too. I would have liked it in the special packaging.


----------



## peanut (Oct 13, 2018)

These new palettes and l/s have the prettiest packaging!! I especially love the pink and turquoise lipstick bullets!! I want them all but will have to limit myself to one of each.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Welcome to the #redlipiseverything  club!  *


Yes I've actually always loved a red lip but my perfect red was Chanel dragon that got discontinued and I haven't found the perfect red in the perfect formula until now with Forbidden Love. I also wore Full Blooded and got a lot of compliments as well. So I'll be rotating those 2 colors until Spring.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have been wanting Forbidden Love for a while now, but I was hoping it would eventually show up at Sephora. I may just gave to order it from the PMG website.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 16, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been wanting Forbidden Love for a while now, but I was hoping it would eventually show up at Sephora. I may just gave to order it from the PMG website.


I think Forbidden Love is a Pat exclusive, so it won't come to Sephora.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 17, 2018)

I was going to prioritize and get Dark Star first but I think I may be able to get all 3 palettes now.  But now I'm rethinking things.  Is Metalmorphosis exactly like the Metalmorphosis Lab kit? Anyone know?  I want one of the lipsticks in the special packaging.  I can't decide what to get. Maybe it is time to get Omi.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 18, 2018)

Does anyone else have issues with PMG shadows creasing? I notice it almost immediately after application and don't have this issue with any other eye shadows. Maybe it doesn't play nice with UD Primer Potion which is what I usually use.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 18, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was going to prioritize and get Dark Star first but I think I may be able to get all 3 palettes now.  But now I'm rethinking things.  Is Metalmorphosis exactly like the Metalmorphosis Lab kit? Anyone know?  I want one of the lipsticks in the special packaging.  I can't decide what to get. Maybe it is time to get Omi.



The collection is live now!
She is offering all 3 mini palettes in a bundle for $125.

Also, if you use the code OPULENCE10 you get 10% off, including the new collection. 
So, the bundle is only $112.50 for all 3.
I just placed my order for the bundle.

I think the 10% off code is only good for 24 hours.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 18, 2018)

javadoo said:


> The collection is live now!
> She is offering all 3 mini palettes in a bundle for $125.
> Also, if you use the code OPULENCE10 you get 10% off, including the new collection.
> So, the bundle is only $112.50 for all 3.
> ...


I didn't see that the bundle was being offered when I ordered two palettes. Gonna try and cancel my first order and get the bundle. It's worth it at $125 and 10% off. I wish PMG had a phone number for their customer care department, I hate to try and resolve this over email.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 18, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yes I've actually always loved a red lip but my perfect red was Chanel dragon that got discontinued and I haven't found the perfect red in the perfect formula until now with Forbidden Love. I also wore Full Blooded and got a lot of compliments as well. So I'll be rotating those 2 colors until Spring.


Chanel dragon was my favorite red as well! it was perfect on me!


----------



## javadoo (Oct 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I didn't see that the bundle was being offered when I ordered two palettes. Gonna try and cancel my first order and get the bundle. It's worth it at $125 and 10% off. I wish PMG had a phone number for their customer care department, I hate to try and resolve this over email.



Good luck!


----------



## javadoo (Oct 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I didn't see that the bundle was being offered when I ordered two palettes. Gonna try and cancel my first order and get the bundle. It's worth it at $125 and 10% off. I wish PMG had a phone number for their customer care department, I hate to try and resolve this over email.



I already got a shipping notice!!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 19, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Good luck!



Mission accomplished! i was able to cancel and reorder. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet thought - maybe because I placed the order late in the day. Not too concerned as they usually get to me overnight.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Mission accomplished! i was able to cancel and reorder. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet thought - maybe because I placed the order late in the day. Not too concerned as they usually get to me overnight.



Nice!
Glad you were able to cancel and re-order the bundle. It's a great deal!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2018)

Anybody love Christy lipstick?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2018)

One of my local sephora’s has the palette now. I’m not even gonna wait for the sale and I’m gonna try and get over there tomorrow. I got a couple of things I have to return so that’ll help a bit. I’m only interested in two of the palettes and then anything else will have to wait for the sale.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 20, 2018)

My order is out for delivery today!!!
That was quick...I purchased on Thursday, it shipped Friday and it will be here today!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 20, 2018)

javadoo said:


> My order is out for delivery today!!!
> That was quick...I purchased on Thursday, it shipped Friday and it will be here today!


Mine was delivered today. Complete surprise since I never got a shipping notice.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2018)

My set was delivered today and the blue palette is a shattered mess.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My set was delivered today and the blue palette is a shattered mess.



Ugh! Sorry that seems to keep happening. Sucks


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey...What about Christy lipstick peeps???

I just ordered the Christy/Forbidden Love duo from PM site.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh! Sorry that seems to keep happening. Sucks



Thanks, Darling.   It just sours what was supposed to be a fun experience, but I'm told there are bigger problems in the world?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Thanks, Darling.   It just sours what was supposed to be a fun experience, but I'm told there are bigger problems in the world?



 I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.

My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My set was delivered today and the blue palette is a shattered mess.







elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.
> 
> My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day!



Oh no! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.
> 
> My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day!



Ugh! Terrible! Although the image of you in your new Chanel lipstick beating up thugs makes me happy.  I hope your DIL is ok after the accident.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.
> 
> My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day!



Oh no! I am so sorry about this!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My set was delivered today and the blue palette is a shattered mess.


Ooh I'm sorry about that. All the talk of broken palettes makes me paranoid opening stuff that I picked up from the store. 


elegant-one said:


> Hey...What about Christy lipstick peeps???
> 
> I just ordered the Christy/Forbidden Love duo from PM site.


Let me know how you like Christy. I swatched it today and it's pretty, but for my complexion it would be way too much effort to make it work


I got the blue and red palettes today. Ran right in Sephora and right back out. They are so much more gorgeous in person. I really wish that the lipsticks she came out with were shades that I didn't have or shades that worked for me. I have Omi, Flesh 3 and Christy isn't an option. 

Anyone ever use her pencil eyeliners? The extreme black looks so good.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My set was delivered today and the blue palette is a shattered mess.



They already dispatched a replacement. Mama pajama, that's some customer service.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that!



 Thanks dear!


boschicka said:


> Ugh! Terrible! Although the image of you in your new Chanel lipstick beating up thugs makes me happy.  I hope your DIL is ok after the accident.



LOL! And heels! That was funny! Thanks for the laugh...& it would be true  She's fine I guess. 



Winthrop44 said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry about this!!!



I couldn't believe it! Thanks my friend  I was so mad that hubs took me out for panera hoping I could settle down, Eh, not so much. On the way home we got a text of our son & Ruby at a soccer game. It was sooo cute. She's wearing a pink coat & white heart rimmed sunglasses lol 

Off to look at the TF Nordies palette to compare.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Ooh I'm sorry about that. All the talk of broken palettes makes me paranoid opening stuff that I picked up from the store.
> 
> Let me know how you like Christy. I swatched it today and it's pretty, but for my complexion it would be way too much effort to make it work
> 
> ...



Whaaat, you didn't peek at anything else  I've been eyeing Flesh 3. Sure, I'll let you know about Christy ls. It looks pretty in the swatches i've seen so far. Not sure about it being called a beige nude? I think that's what the color description was.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Whaaat, you didn't peek at anything else  I've been eyeing Flesh 3. Sure, I'll let you know about Christy ls. It looks pretty in the swatches i've seen so far. Not sure about it being called a beige nude? I think that's what the color description was.


Well, I may have looked at a little something else, but I did not buy.  Anything else will wait for the sale. I'm thinking of that Jouer Rose Gold set, but I've never tried anything from them. It's the rose gold that lures me. 

I kinda think beige is a proper description for Christy, maybe with a tiny hint of pink. You should absolutely get Flesh 3 because it's so gorgeous. It's my fave of all her lipsticks.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, I may have looked at a little something else, but I did not buy.  Anything else will wait for the sale. I'm thinking of that Jouer Rose Gold set, but I've never tried anything from them. It's the rose gold that lures me.
> 
> I kinda think beige is a proper description for Christy, maybe with a tiny hint of pink. You should absolutely get Flesh 3 because it's so gorgeous. It's my fave of all her lipsticks.



Is it? On T it looked more warm peachy pink beige. Well, I hope it works on me. It was a nice price with the 10% for the duo lipsticks & I didn't have Forbidden Love I'm sure I'll end up with Flesh 3 

I have 2 Jouer things. Adore blush duo which is really pretty & a highlighter which is nice but not spectacular. I'm trying to hold off for the sale. I did buy some Chanel & Armani


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Is it? On T it looked more warm peachy pink beige. Well, I hope it works on me. It was a nice price with the 10% for the duo lipsticks & I didn't have Forbidden Love I'm sure I'll end up with Flesh 3
> 
> I have 2 Jouer things. Adore blush duo which is really pretty & a highlighter which is nice but not spectacular. I'm trying to hold off for the sale. I did buy some Chanel & Armani



I think it's the difference in skin tone that influences the way the shade looks. Plus, you know Sephora's lighting lol. Peachy, pink, beige it's all in there but I'm positive it'll look good on you.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I think it's the difference in skin tone that influences the way the shade looks. Plus, you know Sephora's lighting lol. Peachy, pink, beige it's all in there but I'm positive it'll look good on you.


  I'm not sure who's lighting is worse, Sephora's or my Nordies. OK, I've been checking out Flesh 3. How would you describe it? lol

 I just bought Flesh 3. That new red packaging & the discount. I hope it doesn't make me look old


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm not sure who's lighting is worse, Sephora's or my Nordies. OK, I've been checking out Flesh 3. How would you describe it? lol
> 
> I just bought Flesh 3. That new red packaging & the discount. I hope it doesn't make me look old



If it doesn't make me look old, it's not gonna make you look old. It's hard to describe. It's brown but there's a hint of like a brick red or berry. It looks like a natural shade with a hint of drama.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.
> My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day!



*Oh my goodness! I am so sorry! Everyone is in my thoughts & prayers. Sending you some love too *


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that crap happens! My Chanel lipstick arrived this morning from NM & the whole bax was smashed & my ls box was open. I'm so surprise it wasn't damaged. It was Eternal velvet & it's a really pretty MLBB with rose.
> 
> *My kids got robbed last night & I am so upset and angry today that I don't know what to do with myself. It was their garage. Stole 2 new expensive 10 speed bikes we just bought them for their birthdays in August. Plus that stole a bunch of other things. I want to beat those thugs. Then, my DIL got rear-ended in my son's truck the same day! *


*
*
Wow, I missed this bit. I'm sorry to hear about this. I cannot tell you how much I _hate _thieves whether they steal from you when you're not around or they snatch something away from you (which has happened to me). It's really disgusting.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> If it doesn't make me look old, it's not gonna make you look old. It's hard to describe. It's brown but there's a hint of like a brick red or berry. It looks like a natural shade with a hint of drama.



OK lol. I'm all about the drama Sis. It looked really good on everyone in the google search.



shontay07108 said:


> [/B]
> Wow, I missed this bit. I'm sorry to hear about this. I cannot tell you how much I _hate _thieves whether they steal from you when you're not around or they snatch something away from you (which has happened to me). It's really disgusting.



I hate thieves & liars! It's awful. Thanks my dear  I hope I can sleep tonight thinking about it all day.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh my goodness! I am so sorry! Everyone is in my thoughts & prayers. Sending you some love too *



Awe, you're so sweet my friend! I hope the kids do well tonight after all that. Thanks for the love  I'll take all of it I can get


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Awe, you're so sweet my friend! I hope the kids do well tonight after all that. Thanks for the love  I'll take all of it I can get


Wow so sorry you had to experience that! Try to stay positive *hugs*


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 21, 2018)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] I’m sorry to hear that happened! I hope they’re able to find the people who did it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Wow so sorry you had to experience that! Try to stay positive *hugs*



The kids are dealing with it better than us. We didn't sleep most of the night. They got Simplisafe today. Thanks for being so kind. I really appreciate it dear! Hugs



Alysse011 said:


> @elegant-one  I’m sorry to hear that happened! I hope they’re able to find the people who did it.



Yes, we were really hoping for that. They were caught on video tape but who knows. I really want the kids to get their birthday bikes back. We really want them found out & punished. You're always so sweet!


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> OK lol. I'm all about the drama Sis. It looked really good on everyone in the google search.
> *I hate thieves & liars!* It's awful. Thanks my dear  I hope I can sleep tonight thinking about it all day.



So do I! The worst type of people! I'm really sorry that they had to experience something like that but happy nothing worse happened. Hope the trauma goes away soon for you!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 21, 2018)

I finally got to swatch my new opulence palettes today. Here’s a first impression based on the swatches...

- The pigmentation is intense. I barely touched my finger in the palette to swatch and they all swatched very nicel. Some of the metallics actually felt creamy.
- There’s at least one color in each palette that’s described as metallic but has some fine shimmer/glitter. At first glance, the glitter doesn’t seem to be as chunky as the glitter in the new Bronze Seduction palette.
- if you don’t use the glitter color, you can definitely get some wearable Day looks from each of the palettes.

I’ll have to wait to use they to see which is my favorite - most likely won’t be the blue one as those aren’t the colors I usually gravitate towards.

curious to hear how everyone else likes them.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2018)

Shars said:


> So do I! The worst type of people! I'm really sorry that they had to experience something like that but happy nothing worse happened. Hope the trauma goes away soon for you!



 Awe, my friend you are always the most thoughtful, kind, sweet person! Your comfort and kind words mean everything to me  We're all trying to focus on the positive right now.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I finally got to swatch my new opulence palettes today. Here’s a first impression based on the swatches...
> 
> - The pigmentation is intense. I barely touched my finger in the palette to swatch and they all swatched very nicel. Some of the metallics actually felt creamy.
> - There’s at least one color in each palette that’s described as metallic but has some fine shimmer/glitter. At first glance, the glitter doesn’t seem to be as chunky as the glitter in the new Bronze Seduction palette.
> ...



Didn't you get Flesh 3? Did you get the matte or the balm? I got Passion Flower balm & it's a really pretty peachy pink.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Didn't you get Flesh 3? Did you get the matte or the balm? I got Passion Flower balm & it's a really pretty peachy pink.


I got the Flesh 3 balm when they launched. It’s very nice. I decided against getting more because I got a bunch of the Charlotte Tilbury Superstar lipsticks (balms). I like the CT ones a little more - they’re more comfortable on my lips.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I got the Flesh 3 balm when they launched. It’s very nice. I decided against getting more because I got a bunch of the Charlotte Tilbury Superstar lipsticks (balms). I like the CT ones a little more - they’re more comfortable on my lips.



Thanks! I got the matte in the new red packaging, but I think I will get the balm too because I love them. I think I will get CT happy lips too.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 22, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I finally got to swatch my new opulence palettes today. Here’s a first impression based on the swatches...
> 
> - The pigmentation is intense. I barely touched my finger in the palette to swatch and they all swatched very nicel. Some of the metallics actually felt creamy.
> - There’s at least one color in each palette that’s described as metallic but has some fine shimmer/glitter. At first glance, the glitter doesn’t seem to be as chunky as the glitter in the new Bronze Seduction palette.
> ...



The only shade I am disappointed in is Supernova.
In all the swatches online it looks like a deep forest/emerald green, but it's more of a dark teal color.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 23, 2018)

Elegant, I think you had a question about the Christy Mattrance lipstick. I'm wearing it today and its a peachy/light rose. (sorry...not great at describing colors). Keep in mind I have no color in my lips. I do think it will look good on people with fair-light skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 23, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Elegant, I think you had a question about the Christy Mattrance lipstick. I'm wearing it today and its a peachy/light rose. (sorry...not great at describing colors). Keep in mind I have no color in my lips. I do think it will look good on people with fair-light skin.



Thank you! That sounds perfect for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2018)

Camellia on Instagram: “I am so in love with these beautiful [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=patmcgrath]#patmcgrath  eyeshadow palettes. This is the #mthrshp  Sublime #bronzetemptation  palette. I have…”[/url]

Camellia on Instagram: “This is the beautiful [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=mthrshp]#mthrshp  Subliminal palette in Dark StarAll these beautiful shades are well pigmented and are…”[/url]



Camellia on Instagram: “Have you seen the beautiful Christy [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=mattetrance]#mattetrance  lipstick from the #patmcgrath  Oppulence Collection I love all of the beautiful shades,…”[/url]

Camellia on Instagram: “As promised this is the third lipstick from the [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=patmcgrath]#patmcgrath  Opulence Collection This is the Omi #mattetrance  lipstickI have a swatch for…”[/url]

Camellia on Instagram: “This is the beautiful [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=patmcgrath]#patmcgrath  Guinevere #mattetrance  lipstickI love everything about this beautiful lipstick from the beautiful shade…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2018)

@awickedshape *  ~ I love the IG links to you share!  I end up deep diving to see what other brands/products are posted. 

In this case, I went to see PM but was immediately drawn to the post of the ND Chroma Crystal Top Coat in Full Metal Bronze! Going on my lust list for sure! 

Similar too, yet different than the MJ See-Quins...Her swatches of the MJ were a bit much. You can get a cleaner look without smearing on a ton of product.  *


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 23, 2018)

I got my ship notice for Flesh 3 but not for my days earlier order of Christy & Forbidden love set. I emailed them about it but haven't heard back yet. Do they have order/shipping issues a lot?


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 23, 2018)

Those eye shadow swatches in the Instagram posts really don't do the colors justice. They way the duochromes change in the light must be seen first hand. The swatches of the red palette don't seem true at all - there's a greater difference in the colors than what's shown there.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> *Those eye shadow swatches in the Instagram posts really don't do the colors justice. They way the duochromes change in the light must be seen first hand. *The swatches of the red palette don't seem true at all - there's a greater difference in the colors than what's shown there.


*
I believe it. It is definitely the same for the Marc Jacobs too. I love Copperazi...so sparkly and bright on the eye! *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 23, 2018)

Already have my replacement palette


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “RAVE-WORTHY ⚡️⚡️⚡️ PRESENTING the *NEW* [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick - An iridescent lipstick that releases a full-coverage blast of explosive…”[/url]

This is 40  on Instagram: &#8220 [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal -  ALL THAT GLITTERS ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Inspired by the ICONIC [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Lust004]#Lust004 , #PMGOpulence #BlitzTrance  Lipsticks combine an iridescent…”[/url]

Your Average Taylor on Instagram: “The [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=HolidayCollection]#HolidayCollection !!  3 eyeshadow palettes + a new line of lipsticks . •Blitz Trance Lipsticks - $38 each, available…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MOTHER is PROUD TO PRESENT [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick Shade ‘FUSCHIA PERFECT’ – a hi-fi flash of bright pink with pink and blue pearl ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Get…”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “RAVE-WORTHY ⚡️⚡️⚡️ PRESENTING the *NEW* #BlitzTrance  Lipstick - An iridescent lipstick that releases a full-coverage blast of explosive…”
> 
> This is 40  on Instagram: &#8220  @Pat mcgrathreal -  ALL THAT GLITTERS ⚡️⚡️⚡️ Inspired by the ICONIC #Lust004 , #PMGOpulence #BlitzTrance  Lipsticks combine an iridescent…”
> 
> Your Average Taylor on Instagram: “The  @Pat mcgrathreal #HolidayCollection !!  3 eyeshadow palettes + a new line of lipsticks . •Blitz Trance Lipsticks - $38 each, available…”



Does that mean tomorrow the 25th?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

I got Flesh 3 today & it is so beautiful on! I LOVE it so much on my lips. On me, it's a deepened/blackened slight berry red. Very flattering.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Does that mean tomorrow the 25th?



Yes, as far as I saw


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got Flesh 3 today & it is so beautiful on! I LOVE it so much on my lips. On me, it's a deepened/blackened slight berry red. Very flattering.



Oh, did it?  On you and your PIGMENTED lips?  Rub it in, why don't you?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oh, did it?  On you and your PIGMENTED lips?  Rub it in, why don't you?



LOL! I was scared when I saw it in the tube. It's gorgeous. You could pat it on those saran wrap lips of yours


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> LOL! I was scared when I saw it in the tube. It's gorgeous. You could pat it on those saran wrap lips of yours


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


>



 It could work. Maybe the balm version for you


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 25, 2018)

*Blitztrance

Mother is back on my radar. Looking at Flesh Fatale and her balm in Bronze Astral.

*

*

*



(temptalia)


p.s. Has anyone else been experiencing inadvertent affiliate linked text? I had to rewrite not only this post but one for d i o r. If I write that straight it links to the retail site!!!  I don't appreciate it when my posts automatically do it! 




*
*
View attachment 65194


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2018)

Anybody getting these???


----------



## boschicka (Oct 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody getting these???



Glitter lippies?  No thanks!  You?


----------



## javadoo (Oct 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody getting these???



I'm considering Cyber Orchid and Nude Romantique but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody getting these???



My reflexive interest is in Flesh Fatale but ditto what [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] said.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 25, 2018)

I definitely want to see some real swatches first, before placing an order.
If they come to Sephora during the sale I will probably try 1 or 2 because the return policy is much more flexible.
Can't return to PMG, so if I hate them I'd be stuck with them(and the cost)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “CYBER ORCHID ⚡️⚡️⚡️ INTRODUCING the *NEW* [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick shade ‘CYBER ORCHID’, a hypnotizing ultra violet pink with brazen blue…”[/url]


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 25, 2018)

They are pretty but I can't with the glitter. 

I ended up giving both my balm astrals away because of the glitter and they were drying on my lips after awhile.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 25, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> They are pretty but I can't with the glitter. I ended up giving both my balm astrals away because of the glitter and *they were drying on my lips *after awhile.



*Bummer...now a skip for me *


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

Temptalia has Blitz Trance swatches in the gallery


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Temptalia has Blitz Trance swatches in the gallery



They are GORGEOUS on the lips! I just ordered Nude Romantique. Its soooooo pretty. They all look beautiful on T


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

Pat McGrath Opulence Collection Swatches


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody getting these???



I jumped on the Vicious Venoms duo as soon as it went up. I swatched the older shades when I was in Sephora the other day and the formula felt fine to me. It's probably gonna take weeks to get to me b/c I chose standard shipping but we'll see.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I jumped on the Vicious Venoms duo as soon as it went up. I swatched the older shades when I was in Sephora the other day and the formula felt fine to me. It's probably gonna take weeks to get to me b/c I chose standard shipping but we'll see.



What shades did you get? You know, I had to email them twice on my duo order because it sat & didn't ship. They emailed me today that they overnighted it LOL. I think these look gorgeous. I've been really happy with all my recent lipsticks from PM.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What shades did you get? You know, I had to email them twice on my duo order because it sat & didn't ship. They emailed me today that they overnighted it LOL. I think these look gorgeous. I've been really happy with all my recent lipsticks from PM.



Rebel Red and Club Kiss are the shades. They're the two darkest shades I'd say. Ugh at least they overnighted yours, but I really hope I can get my stuff in a week or so.


----------



## Shars (Oct 27, 2018)

Apparently the seasonal colours of the LuxeTrance lippies are on sale for $28.00 on Pat's site.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “THE GIRL WITH KALEIDOSCOPE SHINE ⚡️⚡️⚡️ ILLUMINATE YOUR LIPS with the ELECTRIFYINGLY EROTIC [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick shade ‘NUDE ROMANTIQUE’,…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2018)

Shars said:


> Apparently the seasonal colours of the LuxeTrance lippies are on sale for $28.00 on Pat's site.



I like that she does that lol that's how I got Lust Angeles


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 27, 2018)

I just ordered the Christy x Forbidden Love duo off PMG’s website. I’ve been wanting both, and Christy is sold out on Sephora, so it was a good time for me to stop dragging my feet and actually make the direct order.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “THE GIRL WITH KALEIDOSCOPE SHINE ⚡️⚡️⚡️ ILLUMINATE YOUR LIPS with the ELECTRIFYINGLY EROTIC #BlitzTrance  Lipstick shade ‘NUDE ROMANTIQUE’,…”



Oooooh! That's the shade I bought. It's sooo pretty. It better look good on my lips lol. Man oh man...who gets to be so blessed to have lips like hers in the video!!!!!!!!!!!! Gimme Gimme


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I just ordered the Christy x Forbidden Love duo off PMG’s website. I’ve been wanting both, and Christy is sold out on Sephora, so it was a good time for me to stop dragging my feet and actually make the direct order.


I posted this in the sephora thread but, I ordered that duo on the 20th. On the 25th the emailed me saying it would be overnighted to me so I thought I would have it Friday or Saturday but no, now it's Monday. What's the point in overnighting it on Friday  It should be a nice duo.

Does PM site usually have shipping issues?


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I posted this in the sephora thread but, I ordered that duo on the 20th. On the 25th the emailed me saying it would be overnighted to me so I thought I would have it Friday or Saturday but no, now it's Monday. What's the point in overnighting it on Friday  It should be a nice duo.
> 
> Does PM site usually have shipping issues?


Ugh I hate to hear this. That’s why I’ve been dragging my feet on ordering directly from her site - I’ve heard of multiple people having shipping issues. I hope you actually get yours on Monday!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I posted this in the sephora thread but, I ordered that duo on the 20th. On the 25th the emailed me saying it would be overnighted to me so I thought I would have it Friday or Saturday but no, now it's Monday. What's the point in overnighting it on Friday  It should be a nice duo.
> 
> Does PM site usually have shipping issues?



I’ve ordered a few times from her site and always gotten things within 48 hours (not including weekend). The last item I ordered was the opulence eye shadow bundle - placed the order on a Thursday afternoon and it was delivered first thing Saturday morning! I think I’m close to their distribution center. The PMG site references processing and shipping times that seemed really long to me. I think shipping was 7-10 days.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 27, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I’ve ordered a few times from her site and always gotten things within 48 hours (not including weekend). The last item I ordered was the opulence eye shadow bundle - placed the order on a Thursday afternoon and it was delivered first thing Saturday morning! I think I’m close to their distribution center. The PMG site references processing and shipping times that seemed really long to me. I think shipping was 7-10 days.



I’m glad to hear you’ve had positive experiences. Hopefully it doesn’t take a full 10 days but I guess if it does I’ll just somehow have to deal.  

I’ll definitely be here complaining though


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “MUSEUM WORTHY ⚡️⚡️⚡️ [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=PMGxTheMET]#PMGxTheMET  celebrates the spirit of adornment with the new #Holiday2018  Exhibition Jewelry: The Body Transformed.…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “BLITZ KISS ⚡️⚡️⚡️ PRESENTING the *NEW* [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick shade ‘CLUB KISS’ (a MESMERISINGNLY MAGNETIC magenta with a beaming blast of…”[/url]


----------



## javadoo (Oct 31, 2018)

I purchased 2 of the Blitz Trance lipsticks-Cyber Orchid and Perfect Fuschia.
I really expected to be wowed by these, but I'm just not. She claims they are iridescent but they are pretty much just straight up glittery. The 2 colors I got are pretty much the exact same color. The cases are beautiful though. 
They feel great going on, I really can't feel the glitter, but my lips felt dried up after a few hours.
Overall, I regret purchasing these direct from her website(I bought them as a duo with 10% off).
I should have waited until they hit Sephora and used the Rouge discount. I would have paid a couple dollars more but at least I would have had the option of returning them, which I most likely would have.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

I got the nude one yesterday & I really love the shade on my lips. It wore pretty well even through eating soup.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

javadoo said:


> I purchased 2 of the Blitz Trance lipsticks-Cyber Orchid and Perfect Fuschia.
> I really expected to be wowed by these, but I'm just not. She claims they are iridescent but they are pretty much just straight up glittery. The 2 colors I got are pretty much the exact same color. The cases are beautiful though.
> They feel great going on, I really can't feel the glitter, but my lips felt dried up after a few hours.
> Overall, I regret purchasing these direct from her website(I bought them as a duo with 10% off).
> I should have waited until they hit Sephora and used the Rouge discount. I would have paid a couple dollars more but at least I would have had the option of returning them, which I most likely would have.



Yep, they totally are not iridescent. Shimmery. That's too bad they didn't work out for you. It stinks that you can't return items from her site.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, they totally are not iridescent. Shimmery That's too bad they didn't work out for you. It stinks that you can't return items from her site.


I didn't even realize she didn't accept returns. 

I love, love, love Club Kiss. It's opaque and shimmery but not gritty. It's def gonna be a favorite. I'm a little less enthusiastic about Rebel Red. The color isn't as even as CK and I'm probably gonna need a liner to fix that. So, if I had known better I would've just bought Club Kiss. I'm not mad, though.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I didn't even realize she didn't accept returns.
> 
> I love, love, love Club Kiss. It's opaque and shimmery but not gritty. It's def gonna be a favorite. I'm a little less enthusiastic about Rebel Red. The color isn't as even as CK and I'm probably gonna need a liner to fix that. So, if I had known better I would've just bought Club Kiss. I'm not mad, though.



Club Kiss looks great, I'm happy it worked for you. What shade of red is RR. I almost got that one too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Club Kiss looks great, I'm happy it worked for you. What shade of red is RR. I almost got that one too.


I'm bad at describing colors, but it's on the lighter side. There's a hint of pink in there that gets amped up because of the shimmer, but the base of it is like a mid-tone red. It's not vampy, but I wouldn't call it cherry either.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

eh, I would want it to be RED RED. Red with red shimmer or even gold. Like Dorothy's ruby red shoes lol


----------



## Shars (Oct 31, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I didn't even realize she didn't accept returns.
> 
> I love, love, love Club Kiss. It's opaque and shimmery but not gritty. It's def gonna be a favorite. I'm a little less enthusiastic about Rebel Red. The color isn't as even as CK and I'm probably gonna need a liner to fix that. So, if I had known better I would've just bought Club Kiss. I'm not mad, though.



Thanks for putting your review on here as those were the two I was interested in. I'll probably just get Club Kiss alone. I need to decide on the myriad of other things I'm eyeing on her site lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> eh, I would want it to be RED RED. Red with red shimmer or even gold. Like Dorothy's ruby red shoes lol



@wompratmua on Instagram: “She's' heeeere!  Thanks, Lori  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=blitztrance]#blitztrance #rebelred #pmglablove #blitztrance rebelred  [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal  #holiday2018  #redlipstick…”[/url]

@wompratmua on Instagram: “She's' heeeere! Swipe for swatches, flash and no flash.  Thanks, Lori  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=blitztrance]#blitztrance #rebelred #pmglablove   [MENTION=103490]Pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal  #holiday2018 …”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @wompratmua on Instagram: “She's' heeeere!  Thanks, Lori  #blitztrance #rebelred #pmglablove #blitztrance rebelred   @Pat mcgrathreal  #holiday2018 #redlipstick …”
> 
> @wompratmua on Instagram: “She's' heeeere! Swipe for swatches, flash and no flash.  Thanks, Lori  #blitztrance #rebelred #pmglablove    @Pat mcgrathreal  #holiday2018 …”



I LOVE the second darker red looking swatch!!! Temptress you are lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I LOVE the second darker red looking swatch!!! Temptress you are lol



Sorry I couldn't find more so you'd get to see for sure if you wanted it 

Makeup Addict on Instagram: “@patmcgrathreal [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  . . Swatched From Left to Right & Top to Bottom:  Rebel Red Flesh Fatale Club Kiss Nude Romantique…”[/url]


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> eh, I would want it to be RED RED. Red with red shimmer or even gold. Like Dorothy's ruby red shoes lol


I think you can skip it just because it's not as opaque as the other shade I got. I don't want to make it sound pink because it's not, but like I said the shimmer can make it seem that way at certain angles. The pics Shars linked are pretty accurate but that swatch pic is definitely darker than it really is. It's like a shadow over it. It's not deep at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I think you can skip it just because it's not as opaque as the other shade I got. I don't want to make it sound pink because it's not, but like I said the shimmer can make it seem that way at certain angles. The pics Shars linked are pretty accurate but that swatch pic is definitely darker than it really is. It's like a shadow over it. It's not deep at all.


Ok Sis! I want deep red


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Sorry I couldn't find more so you'd get to see for sure if you wanted it
> 
> Makeup Addict on Instagram: “@patmcgrathreal #BlitzTrance   . . Swatched From Left to Right & Top to Bottom:  Rebel Red Flesh Fatale Club Kiss Nude Romantique…”


Thank you dear!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 1, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> eh, I would want it to be RED RED. Red with red shimmer or even gold. Like Dorothy's ruby red shoes lol



* That's my kind of rrrrred!*


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, my PMG order was supposed to be delivered today.  The tracking info says the package is in my city, but the barcode is unreadable.  They've updated the delivery date to tomorrow. We will see...


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “ORCHID DREAMS⚡️⚡️⚡️ INTRODUCING the *NEW* [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BlitzTrance]#BlitzTrance  Lipstick shade ‘CYBER ORCHID’ a hypnotizing ultra violet pink with brazen blue…”[/url]


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 2, 2018)

Christy and Forbidden Love came today! I LOVE Forbidden Love. I think I’ll end up giving Christy away. It pulls a little too...orange?...on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 3, 2018)

javadoo said:


> I purchased 2 of the Blitz Trance lipsticks-Cyber Orchid and Perfect Fuschia.
> I really expected to be wowed by these, but I'm just not. She claims they are iridescent but they are pretty much just straight up glittery. The 2 colors I got are pretty much the exact same color. The cases are beautiful though.
> They feel great going on, I really can't feel the glitter, but my lips felt dried up after a few hours.
> Overall, I regret purchasing these direct from her website(I bought them as a duo with 10% off).
> I should have waited until they hit Sephora and used the Rouge discount. I would have paid a couple dollars more but at least I would have had the option of returning them, which I most likely would have.


Yes the Astrals let me know I wouldn't like them because I was thinking they too were iridescent but no they are glitter and I can't wear lippie formulas like that due to my already dry lips. 


Alysse011 said:


> Christy and Forbidden Love came today! I LOVE Forbidden Love. I think I’ll end up giving Christy away. It pulls a little too...orange?...on me.


Yay so happy you love FL! I haven't loved a lippie in a long time and I absolutely love FL and so happy I can fall in love with red lips again!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2018)

I wore Club Kiss all day Thursday and it felt great. I never felt grit or any dryness. Now, I want to get one of the lighter shades. I'm thinking Flesh Fatale, but I don't know.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2018)

Pat McGrath Labs Opulence Collection Holiday 2018 | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Club Kiss all day Thursday and it felt great. I never felt grit or any dryness. Now, I want to get one of the lighter shades. I'm thinking Flesh Fatale, but I don't know.


I've been contemplating Flesh Fatale and Nude Romantique as well in addition to Club Kiss. I wonder what she's going to do for Black Friday.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Club Kiss all day Thursday and it felt great. I never felt grit or any dryness. Now, I want to get one of the lighter shades. I'm thinking Flesh Fatale, but I don't know.


I think I really want Flesh Fatale


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp98ktxFOt4/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=106vaf4r0nch7


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2018)

Pat McGrath BlitzTrance Lipstick Review + Swatches | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2018)

Temptalia has PMG: 30% off LuxeTrance Lipstick, 25% off MTHRSHP palettes, 30% off PermaGel LLip Pencils, 25% off Vault Drop, ends 11/26.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 30, 2018)

*Because darling...one must have everything...

Starglaze Blitztrance Lipstick ~ $38.00  ~ November 30th! Like...right now!


Flesh Fatale (Starglaze Finish)
Rebel Red (Starglaze Finish)
Blitz gold (Starglaze Finish)

(temptalia)*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 7, 2018)

My sale order just arrived.  I bought the Blitz Gold Starglaze lipstick. I wanted the Flesh Fatale Starglaze but I figured they were probably the same color and I didn't need two even though I really like the color.  I love the texture on the side. It looks really pretty.  The color itself too much!  But I put a little bit on and put some of the Gold Allure gloss on top and I like the look a lot. I really like the finish on the side.  I just might pick up the Flesh Fatale version even though I have the plain one already.  It is the same color isn't it just a special finish one the side? Also picked up 3 of the shimmery glosses.  The ones with glitter flecks.  This is my first time getting the ones with glitter flecks. I got Pale Fire Nectar, Aliengelic and Gold Alure. Pale Pure Nectar and Aliengelic are looking the same on me but I have been trying on color after color bye that is the cause. Also picked up balms in Succexxy and Blow up.  I really like Succexxy.  Blow up will be great for every day in my bag. I think I would like to use it instead of the plain balm I keep in my bag.


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2018)

I haven't pulled the trigger on anything for the sale. The things I may have got are already sold out. I wanted the Mothership V in the Met Gala special packaging but I guess that was super limited stock. I was also going to get a duo or two in the Holiday packaging. Ah well... we'll see. When is this sale ending anyways?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2018)

Shars said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on anything for the sale. The things I may have got are already sold out. I wanted the Mothership V in the Met Gala special packaging but I guess that was super limited stock. I was also going to get a duo or two in the Holiday packaging. Ah well... we'll see. When is this sale ending anyways?



I can't recall seeing the date in the email but Temptalia has it to the 11th.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2018)

I got her highlighter trio and Twilo gloss. It was delivered today and I'm really happy with them both. Trying not to order anything else.


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I can't recall seeing the date in the email but Temptalia has it to the 11th.



Ok thanks for that!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 10, 2018)

I almost missed the sale because I didn't think I would want anything but you can't pass up 25%, so I decided to get Deep Orchid lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2018)

Shars said:


> Ok thanks for that!



Now I'm seeing the 16th lol


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Now I'm seeing the 16th lol



It's weird because I got an email saying it was ending on the 11th and then I got another email yesterday saying it's been extended. Then today I got an email saying items have been restocked. I'm tempted to get the 3 mini palettes from the permanent line. With the discount they would be $33 each instead of the usual $55 each.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2018)

Shars said:


> It's weird because I got an email saying it was ending on the 11th and then I got another email yesterday saying it's been extended. Then today I got an email saying items have been restocked. I'm tempted to get the 3 mini palettes from the permanent line. With the discount they would be $33 each instead of the usual $55 each.



My "promotions" email folder is out of control, yikes.
I happened to see it on Temptalia.
That's a good deal, if you were planning on getting them!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Now I'm seeing the 16th lol



*Up to now I have been plugging my ears and singing "la la la" really loud...but then Christine posts this:

*







*Electra Blitztrance ~ Nothing like I thought it was going to be! I love that it shifts from orange to red and sparkles...
*

(temptalia)


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Up to now I have been plugging my ears and singing "la la la" really loud...but then Christine posts this:
> 
> *
> View attachment 65491
> ...



Oh, boy lol


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2018)

I was  so happy they extended the sale. I wanted Matte Beautiful Stranger so bad, but it was sold out for both Sephora's sales & at PM. So I emailed PM the first day of the sale asking if it was going to be restocked & they emailed me back & said they would not be restocking it only to check today & it's restocked  & on sale so I ordered it.


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Up to now I have been plugging my ears and singing "la la la" really loud...but then Christine posts this:
> 
> *
> View attachment 65491
> ...


 
OHEMGEEEE!!! I had this in my cart and took it out. It's more beautiful in her swatch than even the one on Pat's website. I just know I'd hardly reach for it but it's stunning!!


awickedshape said:


> My "promotions" email folder is out of control, yikes.
> I happened to see it on Temptalia.
> That's a good deal, if you were planning on getting them!



Oh that's how I felt during black friday!! 

I'm thinking it's a good deal. I don't need them though... just greatly want them haha. I actually wanted two duos from the Holiday collection but it doesn't seem like those are being restocked.


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2018)

I just wish the sale would end. My resolve to not order anything is breaking down.....


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2018)

Haven said:


> I just wish the sale would end. My resolve to not order anything is breaking down.....



Right? When I saw it was to the 23rd now, I thought "Oh, no"


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2018)

Haven said:


> I just wish the sale would end. My resolve to not order anything is breaking down.....


Ha! I keep ordering lipsticks...one at a time


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Right? When I saw it was to the 23rd now, I thought "Oh, no"



*I am still sitting, with my ears plugged singing "la, la, la..." really loudly 
(in my head, coz' hubs would be weirded out, if I really did out loud...)

I have been very good this entire holiday season and I feel a gift for self would not be out of order. Plus, I need a new lippie or two for vacation! 
*
*p.s. Did anyone see how fast the WG holiday brush sold out! I still have his airbrush on my wish list. I was not drawn to the shape of the new one.*

*eta: Electra Blitztrance & Apricult LuxeTrance are on their way. *


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I was  so happy they extended the sale. I wanted Matte Beautiful Stranger so bad, but it was sold out for both Sephora's sales & at PM. So I emailed PM the first day of the sale asking if it was going to be restocked & they emailed me back & said they would not be restocking it only to check today & it's restocked  & on sale so I ordered it.


I love beautiful stranger! 

I got my Deep orchid lippie and it's the perfect plum as I can't pull off purples, so I was hoping it wouldn't be too purple but it does pull more purple on me than red/pink which is what   I wanted. There isn't anything else I want or curious about but its good she extended the sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I love beautiful stranger!
> 
> I got my Deep orchid lippie and it's the perfect plum as I can't pull off purples, so I was hoping it wouldn't be too purple but it does pull more purple on me than red/pink which is what   I wanted. There isn't anything else I want or curious about but its good she extended the sale.



 I love it on too. It felt like it took forever for it to come back into stock. I also ordered Fever Dream but haven't received it yet. Deep Orchid sound beautiful. I love plums! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 20, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I love it on too. It felt like it took forever for it to come back into stock. I also ordered Fever Dream but haven't received it yet. Deep Orchid sound beautiful. I love plums! Thanks for letting me know


I have Fever Dream (and Beautiful Stranger) and it looks so pretty on.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 21, 2018)

Just a reminder 

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “FEELING READY to LASH HAUTE? Let MOTHER know in the comments with ! - xx Pat”


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 25, 2018)

If that's mascara that looks define, no mascara has pulled me away from YSL but I'll certainly check Pats out. If they're false lashes, easy pass as my lashes are good on their own.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 25, 2018)

Those have to be falsies. Yes?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Those have to be falsies. Yes?



That's what I'm more so thinking especially since falsies are so hyped right now but if that's mascara, then she has truly unlocked a mascara genie lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> If that's mascara that looks define, no mascara has pulled me away from YSL but I'll certainly check Pats out. If they're false lashes, easy pass as my lashes are good on their own.



She is supposed to launch a black  mascara in early 2019, haven't heard about false lashes


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Those have to be falsies. Yes?



Do you think it looks good? I noticed the eyeliner more, I had to look really close to see the lashes


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Do you think it looks good? I noticed the eyeliner more, I had to look really close to see the lashes


Yes, if that is mascara. Her lashes looked huge lol. I'll take huge lashes.


----------



## Haven (Dec 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Up to now I have been plugging my ears and singing "la la la" really loud...but then Christine posts this:
> 
> *
> View attachment 65491
> ...


This is definitely one of my favorites. I wonder why it isn’t more widely available.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 9, 2019)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “Prepare to LASH HAUTE with [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=FetishEYES]#FetishEYES  Mascara. This instantly iconic formulation unleashes the ultimate in pro performance artistry,…”[/url]


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 9, 2019)

$28, I'll definitely try it if it's not waterproof, been looking for a luxe brand lengthening mascara


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2019)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “THE MOST GORGEOUS LASHES AND LIPS  LIVING for these gorgeous girls serving MAJOR [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=FetishEYES]#FetishEYES  and #LUSTGloss  looks yesterday at the…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2019)

PrettyTwisted said:


> $28, I'll definitely try it if it's not waterproof, been looking for a luxe brand lengthening mascara



Have you tried the Lancôme Monsieur Big mascara? I use Définicils but MB is more dramatic.


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 10, 2019)

The new gloss shades look great, I'm gonna pass on the mascara.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 10, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> I use Définicils but MB is more dramatic.






A few years ago I became allergic to Lancome Hypnose mascara (the rose perfume scent stung my eyes as I brought the wand up to my eyes).  I was definitely interested in trying Definicils, does it have that same rose/perfume scent as Hypnose?







I'm hoping Pat McGrath's mascara won't be overly scented


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 10, 2019)

That mascara looks soooo good! I just hope the formula is sensitive eye friendly but I'm certainly going to try it.

I'm also interested in the new glosses, I've been wearing the ones I have way more than I thought I would, so I'll get 2 more.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2019)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “ARE YOU READY TO FALL IN LUST AGAIN?  Mother’s *NEW* [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=LUSTGloss]#LUSTGloss  shade ‘ASTRAL MOON FLOWER’ - a sheer turquoise infused with sparkling…”[/url]


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2019)

I got three of her palettes. great quality


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2019)

PrettyTwisted said:


> $28, I'll definitely try it if it's not waterproof, been looking for a luxe brand lengthening mascara


Definicils is the best for that


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2019)

PrettyTwisted said:


> A few years ago I became allergic to Lancome Hypnose mascara (the rose perfume scent stung my eyes as I brought the wand up to my eyes).  I was definitely interested in trying Definicils, does it have that same rose/perfume scent as Hypnose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh 
My Définicils has a high fragrance scent when I pull out the wand that fades pretty quickly.
There's a milder chemical scent with the Monsieur Big mascara.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2019)

for me Mr Big has the strongest scent among all the Lancome mascaras. scent never bothers me but this one really does especially when mascara is brand new. it fades after a while


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 12, 2019)

OMG Was I seeing things? I just saw a post showing a a video of model using new lipgloss and a notice to sign up on the site. I run to the site and I don't see any sign up.  I run back to IG and I can't find the post.  What happened?  Did anyone else see it?  Was I dreaming?

Edit - the post came back. It seems you have to go to the page with the glosses and then pick a gloss and sign up under an individual gloss. It seems they have the new glosses mixed in with the old ones.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 12, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> OMG Was I seeing things? I just saw a post showing a a video of model using new lipgloss and a notice to sign up on the site. I run to the site and I don't see any sign up.  I run back to IG and I can't find the post.  What happened?  Did anyone else see it?  Was I dreaming?
> 
> Edit - the post came back. It seems you have to go to the page with the glosses and then pick a gloss and sign up under an individual gloss. It seems they have the new glosses mixed in with the old ones.



Yes its the same when she adds new lipsticks, the new items will be listed as "new" or have an X for not available yet.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 18, 2019)

Did anyone order any of the new glosses?

Pat McGrath LUST Gloss New Shades Spring 2019 | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 18, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did anyone order any of the new glosses?
> 
> Pat McGrath LUST Gloss New Shades Spring 2019 | The Beauty Look Book


I had three of the shimmery, glittery shades in my basket but decide to pass. After seeing the swatches on Temptalia and Beauty Look, they are all really sheer and I don’t think they’d show up as anything other than sparkle on my lips. I have aliengelic and pale fire nectar so I think I’m covered in terms of shimmery shades. I will say it’s a beautiful formula. Very smooth and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 18, 2019)

I got 2 of the shimmery ones to pair with her lippies I already have and I like that she did a little discount even though it was only 10%


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 21, 2019)

I picked up 2 sets.  I have worn 3 shades out of the house. I did find about half the shades to be sheer but still pretty so I'm not upset.  I did like combining 2 of them. A creme nude, Faux Real with ??? a sheer warm shimmer shade, I'm not sure maybe Bronze Divinity. I just put a bit of both on the lips and pressed together.  I'm waiting for the Astral set to come available. I wonder what the hold up is about since all the shades seem to be available individually.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 23, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I had three of the shimmery, glittery shades in my basket but decide to pass. After seeing the swatches on Temptalia and Beauty Look, they are all really sheer and I don’t think they’d show up as anything other than sparkle on my lips. I have aliengelic and pale fire nectar so I think I’m covered in terms of shimmery shades. I will say it’s a beautiful formula. Very smooth and comfortable to wear.



Yep, should have listened to you. I got Peach Perversion and Prima Donna.  I like Prima Donna, but PP is really pointless on my lips.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 23, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, should have listened to you. I got Peach Perversion and Prima Donna.  I like Prima Donna, but PP is really pointless on my lips.


I’m sorry PP isn’t working out for you. The shimmery shades do make nice toppers for lipstick and liner. I’ve started combing the shimmery shades with the more pigmented ones and it’s a nice look. I thought it would be too much gloss but, applied in thin layers, it works.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 23, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I’m sorry PP isn’t working out for you. The shimmery shades do make nice toppers for lipstick and liner. I’ve started combing the shimmery shades with the more pigmented ones and it’s a nice look. I thought it would be too much gloss but, applied in thin layers, it works.


That’s a good idea. I’ll have to try it. I actually really like some very sheer Chantecaille glosses but I think it’s the shade of this one and my lip pigmentation that just make it nothingness.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 26, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I’m sorry PP isn’t working out for you. The shimmery shades do make nice toppers for lipstick and liner. I’ve started combing the shimmery shades with the more pigmented ones and it’s a nice look. I thought it would be too much gloss but, applied in thin layers, it works.


I think so too. Yes with a thin layer the colors combine well. I wish they would have come out with more creme type shades though.  I think the line is missing a berry gloss.  I do like the shimmery shades though but I wish there were more balance with the second release.  I will buy some more soon.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2019)

I really like Peach perversion and Bronze divinity


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 27, 2019)

Monsy said:


> I really like Peach perversion and Bronze divinity


Did you get these colors? I have my eye on Bronze Venus, Astral Flashdance, and Carnal Desire ( I think that’s the name). I’m leaning towards Astral and Carnal.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2019)

No i just like them based on swatches. Should i try them?


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 27, 2019)

Monsy said:


> No i just like them based on swatches. Should i try them?



I would recommend trying one to see if you like it. These have quickly become my favorite glosses - they’re not sticky and fade away very nicely.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 27, 2019)

Monsy said:


> No i just like them based on swatches. Should i try them?


I agree with @MaryJane, I haven't worn gloss in years and Chanel glossimers were the only glosses I would wear. However they kept canceling my fav shades, so I gave up on gloss and just wore lipstick. Pat gloss has been the only gloss that I have worn and I didn't even think I would wear her glosses that often since I'm really not a gloss person in general as I love lipstick. 

But after ordering from the first launch, I have worn them way more than I thought I would which is why I ordered 2 more from this recent launch. I would order more if I was a gloss person but I have 6 now which is more than enough for me.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 30, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Did you get these colors? I have my eye on Bronze Venus, Astral Flashdance, and Carnal Desire ( I think that’s the name). I’m leaning towards Astral and Carnal.


I caved and ordered all three. My lips have been so dry this winter that wearing gloss feels better than wearing lipstick.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh wow! I just read that PAT McGRATH was in Bergdorf's. I almost went to Bergdorf's yesterday but I tired myself out shopping. I'll definitely go back this week. I want to see the set up.  I think this is the perfect brand to be in the store.  I was surprised PMG wasn't in a department store to begin with.  BTW I got the astral set the other day.  I'm playing around with them. I do wish Pat would do more cream colors especially a plum. Which is funny because I'm usually drawn to the shimmers but her formula is wonderful for creams. Maybe one day I'll get a plum cream.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 6, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh wow! I just read that PAT McGRATH was in Bergdorf's. I almost went to Bergdorf's yesterday but I tired myself out shopping. I'll definitely go back this week. I want to see the set up.  I think this is the perfect brand to be in the store.  I was surprised PMG wasn't in a department store to begin with.  BTW I got the astral set the other day.  I'm playing around with them. *I do wish Pat would do more cream colors especially a plum. *Which is funny because I'm usually drawn to the shimmers but her formula is wonderful for creams. Maybe one day I'll get a plum cream.


----------



## Erena (Feb 11, 2019)

Finally launched in Sephora Canada.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 11, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh wow! I just read that PAT McGRATH was in Bergdorf's. I almost went to Bergdorf's yesterday but I tired myself out shopping. I'll definitely go back this week. I want to see the set up.  I think this is the perfect brand to be in the store.







Thanks for the heads up, I'll be in NYC in a few weeks, I'll pick up Fetish Eyes at Bergdorfs lol!




I hope PMG will eventually land at Saks 5th Ave I think that's the perfect store for her


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2019)

I stopped at Bergdorf Goodman to see the PAT McGRATH counter.  Well, it's not really a counter. It is in an alcove on the main floor, not below level on the beauty level/floor.  I heard a salesperson tell another customer it is a pop up shop that will be open for 6 months. It looks very nice. Another SA told me it was supposed to show Pat's vision.  It really does look like an enhanced version of the site and the displays in Sephora but much nicer visually.  Oh and I also overheard that they have the whole collection and Sephora just has a portion of the collection.  I did see the gold gloss that I wanted that always seems to be out of stock and there are a few lipsticks that I want to get but it was not a PAT McGRATH buying day so I will go back.  Hey I don't know why autocorrect is making PAT McGRATH in capital letters. I'm not typing it that way.  I did find a really nice lip combo yesterday that I liked with Earth Angel astral gloss and Tom Ford Soft Core lip vinyl and Make Up Forever something Caffeine lip pencil.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 21, 2019)

Has anyone else tried the Fetisheyes mascara? This is only my second day wearing it but my first impressions are...it's very black, builds quickly, gives good volume and length.  I'll need to check later in the day for smudging and flaking. I usually use Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara and didn't realize how close in price they are TF is $24 and PMG is $28?

Do I think it lives up to the 'OMG this is holy grail', 'Best thing since sliced bread', 'I will never ever ever put anything else on my lashes ever' comments in Sephora and Instagram? My honest answer is too soon to tell. I need more time wearing this but it's definitely not a bad mascara.


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Has anyone else tried the Fetisheyes mascara? This is only my second day wearing it but my first impressions are...it's very black, builds quickly, gives good volume and length.  I'll need to check later in the day for smudging and flaking. I usually use Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara and didn't realize how close in price they are TF is $24 and PMG is $28?
> 
> Do I think it lives up to the 'OMG this is holy grail', 'Best thing since sliced bread', 'I will never ever ever put anything else on my lashes ever' comments in Sephora and Instagram? My honest answer is too soon to tell. I need more time wearing this but it's definitely not a bad mascara.


TF Better Than Sex has been a favourite of mine for a while so I'd be interested to hear how you feel about it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 21, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Has anyone else tried the Fetisheyes mascara? This is only my second day wearing it but my first impressions are...it's very black, builds quickly, gives good volume and length.  I'll need to check later in the day for smudging and flaking. I usually use Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara and didn't realize how close in price they are TF is $24 and PMG is $28?
> 
> Do I think it lives up to the 'OMG this is holy grail', 'Best thing since sliced bread', 'I will never ever ever put anything else on my lashes ever' comments in Sephora and Instagram? My honest answer is too soon to tell. I need more time wearing this but it's definitely not a bad mascara.



Thanks for sharing. Is it relatively easy to remove?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 21, 2019)

My mascara has shipped so I should get it any day now. 

I'm most concerned about the formula due to me having sensitive eyes. I hope it doesn't have a perfumy or chemical smell, easily removes, and doesn't smudge flake. 

If it doesn't have any of my 3 deal breakers, then I'll be happy. I am happy to hear that it's very black.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 21, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Has anyone else tried the Fetisheyes mascara? This is only my second day wearing it but my first impressions are...it's very black, builds quickly, gives good volume and length.  I'll need to check later in the day for smudging and flaking. I usually use Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara and didn't realize how close in price they are TF is $24 and PMG is $28?
> 
> Do I think it lives up to the 'OMG this is holy grail', 'Best thing since sliced bread', 'I will never ever ever put anything else on my lashes ever' comments in Sephora and Instagram? My honest answer is too soon to tell. I need more time wearing this but it's definitely not a bad mascara.


Now that I’ve worn the mascara all day, I thought I’d come back to update.
- no flaking
- slight smudging at the outer corner. I think this is more to my eye shape and them being deep set than the mascara
- it wasn’t much harder to remove than my TF. You need to really saturate the cotton pad when taking off
- there is a chemical odor. I didn’t smell it once it’s applied but, if you out your nose to the wand there is an odor
- I have contacts and sensitive eyes and this didn’t bother me.

i like that it’s pigmented,builds quickly, and doesn’t look crunchy. It’s a good mascara but not sure I’d repurchase it. It’s not that much better than most of the other mascaras I’ve tried. I’d be just as happy with my Too Faced.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 22, 2019)

I received the mascara today and it's okay but I don't like the formula and I'm so glad I didn't buy 2 like I started too as I love mascara. I only wore it for a couple hours but I can tell by the formula that it will flake, especially in warm weather and/or on oily lids.

The color isn't deep black, it's more an off black as my YSL is deep black and was noticeably darker than Pats formula. That's also a deal breaker for me because I need my mascara to be a deep black because my lashes are very dark. 

Like I stated it's just okay but for me not worth repurchasing.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 4, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> - it wasn’t much harder to remove than my TF. You need to really saturate the cotton pad when taking off
> - there is a chemical odor






Thanks for your update!  I'm rethinking whether to get it.  I'm currently using MUFE Excessive Lash and it's so easy to remove which is a must for me.  Plus it has no chemical smell


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 4, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The color isn't deep black, it's more an off black as my YSL is deep black and was noticeably darker than Pats formula. That's also a deal breaker for me because I need my mascara to be a deep black because my lashes are very dark.






Which YSL mascara do you use?  Faux Cils?  I also really need the darkest black mascara I can find.  Glad I came here before purchasing.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 7, 2019)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Which YSL mascara do you use?  Faux Cils?  I also really need the darkest black mascara I can find.  Glad I came here before purchasing.



Yes Faux Cils is my HG.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 9, 2019)

To my surprise I've been collecting PM glosses and now I have about 10? I am a liquid lipstick chick and if I do gloss I want full on pigment but there's something about her glosses that I love and I finally got my hands on Blitz Gold! As far as her mascara goes, I love it. It's so good that I've actually gone without fake lashes a few times and that's something that I just don't do. It's game over if Pat ever gets into foundations and blushes.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 9, 2019)

shontay07108 said:


> To my surprise I've been collecting PM glosses and now I have about 10? I am a liquid lipstick chick and if I do gloss I want full on pigment but there's something about her glosses that I love and I finally got my hands on Blitz Gold! As far as her mascara goes, I love it. It's so good that I've actually gone without fake lashes a few times and that's something that I just don't do. It's game over if Pat ever gets into foundations and blushes.


Hey Sis, It's so good to see you post   You love the new PM mascara! I read some bad reviews so I wasn't sure it was worth trying. I missed the sample one Sephora was offering.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 9, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Hey Sis, It's so good to see you post   You love the new PM mascara! I read some bad reviews so I wasn't sure it was worth trying. I missed the sample one Sephora was offering.



Hey, Sis! I've been lazy, but creeping as usual. Mascara is one of those products where opinions can be really divided, but I completely enjoy this one. Definitely try it out and see what you think.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 9, 2019)

shontay07108 said:


> To my surprise I've been collecting PM glosses and now I have about 10? I am a liquid lipstick chick and if I do gloss I want full on pigment but there's something about her glosses that I love and I finally got my hands on Blitz Gold! As far as her mascara goes, I love it. It's so good that I've actually gone without fake lashes a few times and that's something that I just don't do. It's game over if Pat ever gets into foundations and blushes.


Blitz Gold. I think that was the one I was supposed to go out to get today but never made it. Is it the really yellow one that is always out of stock.  I'm going to go tomorrow. I'm missing a gloss and have been looking all over. It is not even my favorite but it is just driving me crazy. I think I'll just pick up another. Yes. The formula is amazing. She needs to add more shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 10, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Blitz Gold. I think that was the one I was supposed to go out to get today but never made it. Is it the really yellow one that is always out of stock.  I'm going to go tomorrow. I'm missing a gloss and have been looking all over. It is not even my favorite but it is just driving me crazy. I think I'll just pick up another. Yes. The formula is amazing. She needs to add more shades.



That's the one. I'm glad I finally have my hands on it. I kept telling myself it was enough to have the Gold Allure shade, but I was never going to be satisfied with just that.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2019)

Just my luck Blitz Gold sold out yesterday. SA says they will get a shipment later in the week. I guess I'll have to go back. But what else will I be tempted to get. I did get the other lipgloss and 2 lipsticks to tide me over until then.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 11, 2019)

shontay07108 said:


> That's the one. I'm glad I finally have my hands on it. I kept telling myself it was enough to have the Gold Allure shade, but I was never going to be satisfied with just that.


is there much of a difference between Blitz Gold and Gold Allure?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 11, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> is there much of a difference between Blitz Gold and Gold Allure?


It's not a world of difference, but enough for me to have both. Actually, if I could've gotten BG first I would've left GA. I can wear BG alone and it shows up better than GA because it has a stronger yellow base (while not looking like a crazy yellow gloss). GA works best over something else but GA is enough on it own.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 16, 2019)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK Next week a NEW @patmcgrathreal Limited Edition Eye Ecstasy Kit will be launching for Early Access on [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION] for Rouge…”


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just my luck Blitz Gold sold out yesterday. SA says they will get a shipment later in the week. I guess I'll have to go back. But what else will I be tempted to get. I did get the other lipgloss and 2 lipsticks to tide me over until then.


*
Oh! Lol! My chase for Blitz Gold was intense...everytime I went to buy it, it was sold out! For months...I finally got it around Thanksgiving last year *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “������SNEAK PEEK������ Next week a NEW @patmcgrathreal Limited Edition Eye Ecstasy Kit will be launching for Early Access on @sephora for Rouge…”


*

Ooooh! Something new from Mother! Sweet!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Oh! Lol! My chase for Blitz Gold was intense...everytime I went to buy it, it was sold out! For months...I finally got it around Thanksgiving last year *



I called the store that told me they would have it and they didn't so I just ordered it from Sephora which I should have done as soon as I saw it back in stock to begin with. I'm just glad I didn't go down to the store without calling.  

I can't believe there is something else new out. At least I can try the Fetish Eyes without making a big commitment. I'm pretty loyal to Chanel Le Volume.


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK Next week a NEW @patmcgrathreal Limited Edition Eye Ecstasy Kit will be launching for Early Access on @sephora for Rouge…”



*repeats to self* I don't need any more Pat McGrath palettes! I don't NEED ANY MORE Pat McGrath palettes.... *and breathe* lol
The price point will definitely make it hard to resist!


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2019)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “ALERT!  EYE ECSTASY KIT  A risque eye ritual destined to deliver the ultimate beauty high. This potent mini eye palette, illegally luxe…”

A video of the packaging and inside of the palette. Seems she's gone away from her usual clunky packaging. Maybe that's why the price is lower for this one?


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 17, 2019)

Shars said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “ALERT!  EYE ECSTASY KIT  A risque eye ritual destined to deliver the ultimate beauty high. This potent mini eye palette, illegally luxe…”
> 
> A video of the packaging and inside of the palette. Seems she's gone away from her usual clunky packaging. Maybe that's why the price is lower for this one?


I think the price is low because, from what I can tell in the video, the palette seems to be really small. Like the size of the Viseart Petit Pro. It looks like one of the shades is a repeat from the blue palette (don’t recall the name) that was released before the holidays last year.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 17, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I think the price is low because, from what I can tell in the video, the palette seems to be really small. Like the size of the Viseart Petit Pro. It looks like one of the shades is a repeat from the blue palette (don’t recall the name) that was released before the holidays last year.



You're right. The repeat shade in this new palette is Dark Matter which is in the blue mini palette from the holiday. Perhaps Dark Matter is the new Xtreme Black.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2019)

*Uh! Hello! EYEdols Eye Shadow Singles ~ $25 ~ 17 shades - March 28th
*





(temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Mar 19, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Uh! Hello! EYEdols Eye Shadow Singles ~ $25 ~ 17 shades - March 28th
> *
> View attachment 65934
> 
> ...



These remind me of those Kat Von D Metal shadows.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Uh! Hello! EYEdols Eye Shadow Singles ~ $25 ~ 17 shades - March 28th
> *
> View attachment 65934
> 
> ...



What's 17 x 25?


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 20, 2019)

I think several of the shades are also in her palettes. These are very expensive - $25!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m going to need Pat to start releasing some complexion products.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

I am hoping for a neutral/apricot palette.


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> What's 17 x 25?



17 x 25 = Poverty! LOL!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am hoping for a neutral/apricot palette.



*THIS x's 100! I would be all about that...*

*Back to the Eye Ecstasy Kit...great review by Michele. The shades are lovely...but it is still a skip for me.*

[video=youtube_share;tdh-sKCe3f8]https://youtu.be/tdh-sKCe3f8[/video]


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> 17 x 25 = Poverty! LOL!



Haha, exactly! I've been hitting the Japanese brush market hard lately, so this is going to hurt.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Haha, exactly! I've been hitting the Japanese brush market hard lately, so this is going to hurt.



I'm jealous! I covet the famous Suqqu cheek brush.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *THIS x's 100! I would all about that...*
> 
> *Back to the Eye Ecstasy Kit...great review by Michele. The shades are lovely...but it is still a skip for me.*
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tdh-sKCe3f8]https://youtu.be/tdh-sKCe3f8[/video]


Michele is great!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *THIS x's 100! I would all about that...*
> 
> *Back to the Eye Ecstasy Kit...great review by Michele. The shades are lovely...but it is still a skip for me.*
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tdh-sKCe3f8]https://youtu.be/tdh-sKCe3f8[/video]



I told myself I didn't need this but I just had to watch that video. The shades are gorgeous, but I'm gonna see if I can control myself.


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Haha, exactly! I've been hitting the Japanese brush market hard lately, so this is going to hurt.



Oohhh what new babies did you bring home?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> Oohhh what new babies did you bring home?



When I get myself together, I'll post in the brushes thread.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 21, 2019)

shontay07108 said:


> I told myself I didn't need this but I just had to watch that video. The shades are gorgeous, but I'm gonna see if I can control myself.


I told myself I didn't need it but ordered it anyway. After seeing some of the videos on YouTube I think it's going back. The colors in the palette are pretty but I have a few PBG palette so I'm sure I can dupe them. Not sure how much use I'd make of the loose pigment. Not a fan of the mascara. This is the perfect kit for someone who doesn't have any PMG and wants to try products from the brand.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 21, 2019)

I went to Sephora tonight to repurchase mascara and there were about 3 people in there buying the new eye kit thing. The guy working the register said they’d had a ton of people come in for it.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 21, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *THIS x's 100! I would be all about that...*
> 
> *Back to the Eye Ecstasy Kit...great review by Michele. The shades are lovely...but it is still a skip for me.*
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tdh-sKCe3f8]https://youtu.be/tdh-sKCe3f8[/video]



same here!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2019)

*EYEdols Swatches!!!

*

















(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am hoping for a neutral/apricot palette.


YES!!!! I agree my twin


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed the lipgloss breaking down and the oil/formula separating? 

I mixed it around with the wand and it appears to be okay and I haven't noticed a foul smell, so I'll keep using them but wondered if anyone else experienced this.

Did anyone get the single shadows?


----------



## Shars (Apr 8, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Has anyone else noticed the lipgloss breaking down and the oil/formula separating?
> 
> I mixed it around with the wand and it appears to be okay and I haven't noticed a foul smell, so I'll keep using them but wondered if anyone else experienced this.
> 
> Did anyone get the single shadows?


The lipgloss I bought back in December actually came separated. I had to pump it with the wand to mix it back up. It didn't have a smell either, though.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 8, 2019)

Shars said:


> The lipgloss I bought back in December actually came separated. I had to pump it with the wand to mix it back up. It didn't have a smell either, though.



Oh okay, I'm going to give them a sniff each time I open them to make sure none of the ingredients have went bad but so far so good.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 9, 2019)

I looked into the single shadows and a few of them are re-promotes from her pallets.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2019)

I bought the single shadows and wore some of them for the first time yesterday. I really liked the look I came up with. I only bought the new ones that were not in palettes.

I only noticed separation with the glitter shade gloss I bought  a long time ago during a big sale. I figured it may have been old stock but it worked, felt, smelled fine so I didn't send it back.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I looked into the single shadows and a few of them are re-promotes from her pallets.



Actually only 6 are brand new shadows.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 29, 2019)

20% off sale on the site, I guess she's doing the sale to compete with Sephora sale. I bought another Anarkissed lipstick as the one I had twisted up inside and was ruined and it's a site exclusive.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 10, 2019)

Pat’s Instagram seems to be teasing a foundation.


----------



## peanut (May 13, 2019)

Interesting!! Sure wish she'd come out with blush though! I keep waiting and waiting...


----------



## Monsy (May 13, 2019)

peanut said:


> Interesting!! Sure wish she'd come out with blush though! I keep waiting and waiting...


that would be so nice


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 13, 2019)

Yes especially a cream blush or cream to powder.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 12, 2019)

A primer, foundation, and powder have been announced. They will launch in July.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 13, 2019)

Sorry if someone has already posted this.

Pat McGrath Sublime Perfection Foundation, Primer, Setting Powder Launches July 2019


It doesn't appear there will be any fair shades, leaves me out


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm sure there will be more shades than the ones shown in the press photos.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes. There were swatches of the medium dark  shades and they went pretty dark. Much darker than I usually think of so I think the categories may be quite large. I'll see if I can find the pic or link.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 19, 2019)

I'll see if there's a match for me and I'm interested in the loose powder. Most primers break me out especially if it's a mattifying primer but knowing Pat, she probably have it with the foundation being better paired with the primer.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 20, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I'll see if there's a match for me and I'm interested in the loose powder. Most primers break me out especially if it's a mattifying primer but knowing Pat, she probably have it with the foundation being better paired with the primer.


She is already advertising all 3 as a “system” so you’re definitely correct. Apparently the magic happens when you use all 3.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 20, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> She is already advertising all 3 as a “system” so you’re definitely correct. Apparently the magic happens when you use all 3.



Well the description says it's a mattifying primer so it's a skip for me. I also don't like that it has a color/tint to it. 

Pat McGrath Is Launching a Foundation With 36 Shade Options - Fashionista


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 21, 2019)

Well I’ll play my broken record...I need to see the ingredient lists. I think from what I’ve seen so far though that I would be able to find a shade that would work for me. The shade range looks amazing.

BTW is anyone else having problems on here? I can’t open the Sephora subforum on my iPad (using Safari) and ads are popping up so large that they’re taking over half of my page when I try.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Well I’ll play my broken record...I need to see the ingredient lists. I think from what I’ve seen so far though that I would be able to find a shade that would work for me. The shade range looks amazing. BTW is anyone else having problems on here? I can’t open the Sephora subforum on my iPad and ads are popping up so large that they’re taking over half of my page when I try.



I'm having the giant ad issue on my phone.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I'm having the giant ad issue on my phone.



The little box that says “Notifications” seems to be displaced on the page, lower than normal, and anything above it whether it’s a thread title or where it says Forum-Cosmetic Discussions becomes unclickable, dead links. Is anyone maintaining/updating this site anymore?


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> The little box that says “Notifications” seems to be displaced on the page, lower than normal, and anything above it whether it’s a thread title or where it says Forum-Cosmetic Discussions becomes unclickable, dead links. Is anyone maintaining/updating this site anymore?



Yes to the dead links too!

I haven't bothered to post in the site issues thread b/c the site seems dead these days.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 21, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Well I’ll play my broken record...I need to see the ingredient lists. I think from what I’ve seen so far though that I would be able to find a shade that would work for me. The shade range looks amazing.
> 
> BTW is anyone else having problems on here? I can’t open the Sephora subforum on my iPad and ads are popping up so large that they’re taking over half of my page when I try.



And I'll be waiting on your thoughts of the ingredients since we seem to have a very similar skin type.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yes to the dead links too!
> 
> I haven't bothered to post in the site issues thread b/c the site seems dead these days.



That’s how I feel too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2019)

The only time I have the ad issue is when I'm accessing it using Chrome on my phone. On desktop (also using Chrome), nothing (I run adblockers).

The guys who work in the backend have some things they want to do with this place, and I wish they would come on here and communicate with all of you directly about their plans, and I have told them so. I know a little bit about what they want to do, because I've been in some communication with them via email and on a Slack that they have (Dawn is part of it as well), but not a whole lot. Their lack of direct communication annoys me, too.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 23, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> The only time I have the ad issue is when I'm accessing it using Chrome on my phone. On desktop (also using Chrome), nothing (I run adblockers).
> 
> The guys who work in the backend have some things they want to do with this place, and I wish they would come on here and communicate with all of you directly about their plans, and I have told them so. I know a little bit about what they want to do, because I've been in some communication with them via email and on a Slack that they have (Dawn is part of it as well), but not a whole lot. Their lack of direct communication annoys me, too.



I don’t have problems with my desktop using Chrome + an adblocker but the site is pretty much not useable for me on my iPad using Safari, and I’m almost always on my iPad, so....


----------



## Bingo (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi Everyone, sorry for these issues. vBulletin is starting to become very problematic for us and so we are in the process of switching over to Xenforo which should be much more useable. Expecting the change to be coming in the next few weeks and will keep you posted with progress. 

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 29, 2019)

Love the look of the setting powder on Pat insta story and the foundation looks promising if there's a match for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 3, 2019)

20% off sale. I decided to try 1 of the Blitztrance since the new ones are said to be better. I got Full Fantasy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2019)

This sale is at the worst time ever. I wanted 1 or 2 more of the Blitztrance. I don't know if I would say they are better, just different.  I like the glittery lips of the old ones. These are not like that at all.  I have Skin flixx (I keep thinking I have Skinsane  but I don't. I wish they didn't have 2 similar names) and Emannuelle.  I definitely want Flesh3 and thinking of Love Train. I love the two that I have. I don't know if I will pick up anything right now. Those 2 may have to wait a while.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 3, 2019)

You talked me into getting 1 more and I got Emannual.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> You talked me into getting 1 more and I got Emannual.



LOL I definitely was not trying to get anyone to buy anything.  But it *is *a pretty color.  I've been wearing these 2 a lot which is good for me as I'm not really a lipstick person. Emmanuelle is a really pretty color.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 12, 2019)

Received the blitz trance and they are divine and I love both shades. Due to the shimmer/glitter I probably won't get anymore but they're good.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 15, 2019)

I did the shade match on Sephora and got matched, so I'm excited for the foundation release but I'm certainly going in-store to check it out and get a sample before I buy it but I'm certainly getting the powder. 

It's said that you can layer the foundation over the powder which I found very interesting.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I did the shade match on Sephora and got matched, so I'm excited for the foundation release but I'm certainly going in-store to check it out and get a sample before I buy it but I'm certainly getting the powder.
> 
> It's said that you can layer the foundation over the powder which I found very interesting.


Do you know the release date?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2019)

From the link posted by S&S earlier: "The Sublime Perfection line will be available beginning on July 26 at PatMcGrath.com, Sephora.com, select Sephora stores, Bergdorf Goodman, Selfridges.com and select Selfridges stores."


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks like alcohol is the 4th ingredient, so I’ll have to pass.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 16, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Looks like alcohol is the 4th ingredient, so I’ll have to pass.



Ugh. What a disappointment


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 16, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Ugh. What a disappointment


I know! I was not expecting that since one of the marketing angles seems to be that it is serum-infused. Oh well, I hope it works for others who are excited!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 16, 2019)

She's also marketing as being good in "skincare" and alcohol certainly doesn't align with that smh! Alcohol is more than likely why the staying power is 12 hrs but I'd rather less staying power without alcohol and just touch up especially since you can use the foundation over the powder. 

The primer is suppose to give an extra 4 hours but there's no way I'm paying that much for a primer. 

So as it stands the powder will more than likely be what I end up buying out of this "set"


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, the foundation would also be a "not interested" from me. Ugh, why alcohol?!?! (I mean, I can figure out why -- it can be helpful for people with oily skin -- and yet... it can also make it worse!)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 17, 2019)

I just looked at the ingredients for the powder and my face started itching lol. Too many words that sound like potential problems for my skin and since I'm not using the foundation, why even bother with powder as I doubt it'll live up to the $55 price tag. A foundation with alcohol certainly isn't worth $68, so I'll stick to her lip products and call it a day.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2019)

Did you guys hear and see the quads coming for the Holidays?  Edit it was on Really Ree beauty blog.  She also said there was a large palette coming as well. Edit again - It says the quads are exclusive to Selfridges. We'll see if there is anything like that for the US. But it says will on sale in October.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, the foundation would also be a "not interested" from me. Ugh, why alcohol?!?! (I mean, I can figure out why -- it can be helpful for people with oily skin -- and yet... it can also make it worse!)


Too bad about the ingredients. Brands should be more aware that customers do their research in 2019.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I just looked at the ingredients for the powder and my face started itching lol. Too many words that sound like potential problems for my skin and since I'm not using the foundation, *why even bother with powder as I doubt it'll live up to the $55 price tag. A foundation with alcohol certainly isn't worth $68, so I'll stick to her lip products and call it a day.*


*
*
I agree. I am a big fan of buying matching complexion products, but if one doesn't work for me, I tend to skip the rest too.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 18, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Too bad about the ingredients. Brands should be more aware that customers do their research in 2019.



Like seriously, who is still putting alcohol in products in 2019 and it's not like it's way down on the list but the *4TH* ingredient is just no excuse.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 19, 2019)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Like seriously, who is still putting alcohol in products in 2019 and it's not like it's way down on the list but the *4TH* ingredient is just no excuse.



It is probably for staying power.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> It is probably for staying power.



most likely


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 20, 2019)

The problem, at least for me, is not the alcohol per se, but the fact that we layer so much more products - and most of them contain drying ingredients. Our skin gets even more dryer and/or sensitized, so we buy the next soothing primer or serum. I really noticed a big difference in my skin when I switched to clean beauty, i.e. Drunk Elephant as my only skincare and Kjaer Weis and Westman Atelier as make up. I don't even need any primer. There is less irritation, no burning, no dry patches. I have to thank the crappy marketing and product development at MAC that I eventually looked into other brands. While the brands I choose are very expensive, I end up spending less money as the collections that are released are small and manageable. I miss the longevity of products, but not enough to switch back. I am hopeful that the clean beauty market will grow much bigger and more new products will be released in the near future.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 20, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The problem, at least for me, is not the alcohol per se, but the fact that we layer so much more products - and most of them contain drying ingredients. Our skin gets even more dryer and/or sensitized, so we buy the next soothing primer or serum. I really noticed a big difference in my skin when I switched to clean beauty, i.e. Drunk Elephant as my only skincare and Kjaer Weis and Westman Atelier as make up. I don't even need any primer. There is less irritation, no burning, no dry patches. I have to thank the crappy marketing and product development at MAC that I eventually looked into other brands. While the brands I choose are very expensive, I end up spending less money as the collections that are released are small and manageable. I miss the longevity of products, but not enough to switch back. I am hopeful that the clean beauty market will grow much bigger and more new products will be released in the near future.


Yes I'm loving the results of clean skin-care and wish I would have started sooner. Unfortunately I can't go clean with make-up specifically foundation due to my skin/undertones being hard to match but I try to be selective in what I use which is why I'm so disappointed that Pat would have alcohol but as I stated, I get that she's more than likely using it to have the 12 hr wear time. However using the foundation on a daily bases can really be harmful in the long run especially if you don't be diligent in your skin-care. 

Out of curiosity I'm still going to check it out and see if I have a match and by chance I'm blown away with the color match & coverage, I might get it but not wear it everyday and only on special occasions as it's getting really good reviews.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 28, 2019)

Michele Wang on Youtube has a first impression up. I think I will pass.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 29, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Michele Wang on Youtube has a first impression up. I think I will pass.


I got a sample over the weekend, used it, and loved it! my skin looked great! however since I introduced trentonin into my skincare routine, I won't be able to use this foundation, as my skin is now on the dry side, so also a pass for me for that reason.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 30, 2019)

I was able to sample this over the weekend and am wearing it for the first time today. So far....it's love. The color matches almost perfectly, it was easy to blend and build up over problem areas, it's definitely skin-like and blurs like nothing I've ever tried. As long as my skin doesn't react badly to it, I think I'll be purchasing a full bottle.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2019)

*By the by 20% off through Sept 27th

Stumbled across these (sephora site, not on PMcG yet) while still debating ND palettes versus PMcG...

Blitz Astral Quads ~ LE ~ $65~


Iconic Illumination 



Nocturnal Nirvana *


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *By the by 20% off through Sept 27th
> 
> Stumbled across these (sephora site, not on PMcG yet) while still debating ND palettes versus PMcG...
> 
> ...


Her pricing is getting out of control - her 6 pan palettes are $65 (they used to be $55 not that long ago). The blue one is pretty but I know I'd never make use of those colors.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

The price increase is crazy.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *By the by 20% off through Sept 27th
> 
> Stumbled across these (sephora site, not on PMcG yet) while still debating ND palettes versus PMcG...
> 
> ...


They look interesting, but I prefer large Mothership palettes


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Her pricing is getting out of control - her 6 pan palettes are $65 (they used to be $55 not that long ago). The blue one is pretty but I know I'd never make use of those colors.





Mac-Guy said:


> The price increase is crazy.





Seven Of Nine said:


> They look interesting, but I prefer large Mothership palettes



*Knodding head in agreement...Price increase is not cool. These just aren't for me. 



 Seven Of Nine
 ~ Answering your query in the ND thread, I have one PMcG palette, MTHRSHP Sublime Bronze Seduction. I  it! In the end, I will prolly get both the ND Gold & MOTHERSHIP V Bronze...*


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 27, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Her pricing is getting out of control - her 6 pan palettes are $65 (they used to be $55 not that long ago). The blue one is pretty but I know I'd never make use of those colors.



The price increase is insane. With the US-Canadian dollar exchange rate the quads are $86 + tax = $97 Cdn. They're pretty but price point makes them less so. I can't justify that price even as a splurge. SMH.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 27, 2019)

DMcG9 said:


> The price increase is insane. With the US-Canadian dollar exchange rate the quads are $86 + tax = $97 Cdn. They're pretty but price point makes them less so. I can't justify that price even as a splurge. SMH.



I have all of her six pan palettes and two of her bigger ones (the subliminal and bronze seduction) and they are the biggest waste of my money. The quality is there (for the most part) but I never reach for them. The bigger ones have the 'special' colors that it can't wear on a daily basis - glitter in my workplace is a no-no. I find some of her mattes difficult to use - I feel like I can never get them to blend. There almost too pigmented.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I have all of her six pan palettes and two of her bigger ones (the subliminal and bronze seduction) and they are the _*biggest waste of my money*_. The quality is there (for the most part) but I never reach for them. The bigger ones have the *'special' colors *that it *can't wear on a daily basis - glitter in my workplace is a no-no.* I find some of her mattes difficult to use - I feel like I can never get them to blend. There almost too pigmented.



*Yikes! That is bummer to hear, all the way around  ~ I am fortunate in that I can get away with some shimmer & glimmer...I work at an art & design college. However, in the role of academics, full-on daytime discoball would be a no-no. It's the personal preference in regards to professional appearance. 

As for too pigmented...I have learned to use a light hand. Great quality Japanese brushes are the bomb for light application and diffusion of color *


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 27, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Knodding head in agreement...Price increase is not cool. These just aren't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was also thinking about buying Sublime Bronze Seduction first but in the end it turned out that my friend could buy  Mothership V. I hope I like it


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 27, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I have all of her six pan palettes and two of her bigger ones (the subliminal and bronze seduction) and they are the biggest waste of my money. The quality is there (for the most part) but I never reach for them. The bigger ones have the 'special' colors that it can't wear on a daily basis - glitter in my workplace is a no-no. I find some of her mattes difficult to use - I feel like I can never get them to blend. There almost too pigmented.


From the pictures I also thought that some shadows in large palettes are very blink blink but I decided to risk this one


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 27, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Yikes! That is bummer to hear, all the way around  ~ I am fortunate in that I can get away with some shimmer & glimmer...I work at an art & design college. However, in the role of academics, full-on daytime discoball would be a no-no. It's the personal preference in regards to professional appearance.
> 
> As for too pigmented...I have learned to use a light hand. Great quality Japanese brushes are the bomb for light application and diffusion of color *



I  don't mind the shimmer and glimmer, it's the full on micro-glitter or glitter that I don't make much use of.  I look at her palettes and some of the bigger ND ones and have no idea where to start with putting a look together. That's why I like the CT quads and palettes - all the looks are already there for me.


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 27, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Her pricing is getting out of control - her 6 pan palettes are $65 (they used to be $55 not that long ago). The blue one is pretty but I know I'd never make use of those colors.



Temptalia has swatches up. I guess these quads have the heavy mirrored packaging that the 12-pans do, so unlike the 6-pan with the cardboard, these are super luxe heavy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2019)

I love PMG but people complaining about the prices should like the big palettes better than these. I think a lot of the price is due to the packaging which is fabulous by the way. I'm assuming they are as weighty as the palettes. I remember seeing a 3rd palette so I'm going to wait to see if that one comes out. I don't think I like that the lipsticks are the same as last year.  One youtube video I watched said more stuff was coming. I think that may be so because it just doesn't make sense to only have stuff on Sephora and not even on the site. But then again, maybe that has something to do with the sale on the site. I have been kinda busy so I haven't been searching around like I usually do but I have some time this weekend so hopefully I can catch up on beauty goings on.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh I got an email that the site sale is extended to the 29th.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The price increase is crazy.


I was shocked too


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I have all of her six pan palettes and two of her bigger ones (the subliminal and bronze seduction) and they are the biggest waste of my money. The quality is there (for the most part) but I never reach for them. The bigger ones have the 'special' colors that it can't wear on a daily basis - glitter in my workplace is a no-no. I find some of her mattes difficult to use - I feel like I can never get them to blend. There almost too pigmented.


i never use her palettes either. all 6 shades shimmery and looks like a hot mess once applied.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 28, 2019)

Monsy said:


> i never use her palettes either. all 6 shades shimmery and looks like a hot mess once applied.


Monsy, so you advise against Pat's eye palettes?
I ask, because my friend will leave them instead of selling them to me.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *By the by 20% off through Sept 27th
> 
> Stumbled across these (sephora site, not on PMcG yet) while still debating ND palettes versus PMcG...
> 
> ...


 Noted tempted by those base on swatches on Instagram they dont even look duo chrome!    BUT I did order the Moon blood palette from her website I just hope i won't be hit by duties I hate it!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 29, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Monsy, so you advise against Pat's eye palettes?
> I ask, because my friend will leave them instead of selling them to me.


i think they have beautiful texture and a lot of pigment. but i can't use JUST them I have to pair with something lighter and more matte


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 30, 2019)

Monsy said:


> i think they have beautiful texture and a lot of pigment. but i can't use JUST them I have to pair with something lighter and more matte


Thanks for opinion :* So I think, that  I'll risk with it


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## VAL4M (Oct 8, 2019)

boschicka said:


>


I want to see some swatch and I just got my moon blood and OMG the big palette are NOT like the 6 eyeshadows one ..... Now I want a second one LOL


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi everyone! 
I'm hearing a rumor that Mother Pat is re-releasing the decadence palette, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2019)

lenchen said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm hearing a rumor that Mother Pat is re-releasing the decadence palette, can anyone confirm?



TheMicheleWang on IG just posted a link. Run!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2019)

Sorry. Kicking myself for posting before checking the link but I figured to rush since people with big followers help sell stuff out. That's what happened. Good news though (maybe). The link was to Sephora and it did not say online only and they did have a restock email box. So I think it will probably hit stores and Pat's site will eventually put it on.  Now remember Pat now has Rakuten. I'm kicking myself for not using it. I'm thinking of cancelling and redoing my order since the shipping is taking so long anyway.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 12, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Sorry. Kicking myself for posting before checking the link but I figured to rush since people with big followers help sell stuff out. That's what happened. Good news though (maybe). The link was to Sephora and it did not say online only and they did have a restock email box. So I think it will probably hit stores and Pat's site will eventually put it on.  Now remember Pat now has Rakuten. I'm kicking myself for not using it. I'm thinking of cancelling and redoing my order since the shipping is taking so long anyway.


I missed out! darn it! I hope they make its way back soon. Thank you for confirming!  :-(


----------



## Trigger (Oct 13, 2019)

I have the met gala bronze seduction palette. I was looking at midnight sun. Does anyone have both ???? Are the different enough to justify the price. I’m pregnant and have a baby coming so I’m trying to do better.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I missed out! darn it! I hope they make its way back soon. Thank you for confirming!  :-(


Oh My Gosh That Decadence palette is still listed as sold out but it is in the sale section for $62. and change. Keep checking often. They must plan on restocking. It is after midnight on Wednesday now. I think that Is the day they change the sales page. Lots of PMG. Many gone already.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 16, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh My Gosh That Decadence palette is still listed as sold out but it is in the sale section for $62. and change. Keep checking often. They must plan on restocking. It is after midnight on Wednesday now. I think that Is the day they change the sales page. Lots of PMG. Many gone already.


I saw that as well but wonder if it's a glitch in Sephora's system.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 16, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh My Gosh That Decadence palette is still listed as sold out but it is in the sale section for $62. and change. Keep checking often. They must plan on restocking. It is after midnight on Wednesday now. I think that Is the day they change the sales page. Lots of PMG. Many gone already.


I saw that! I called the Sephora cost service rep, and she wasn't very helpful. She couldn't provide any information on a possible re-stock.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2019)

*Man I am loving her new apparel release...but I am holding out! I really really want her to release an oversize top with the phrase "*_*Obsessive Opulence...You Own Everything..." *_*That is something I would be willing to lay down coin for! *


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is the Decadence palette available already? Last time I checked it's on sale but out of stocks. This is so sad.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2019)

*Just saw this randomly on IG and thought oh that is not real...Uh wrong E*! *
*Pat McGrath Labs Mothership VI Divine Rose ~  Selfridges!  *
*Temptalia got it comfirmed that it is exclusive*


----------



## lenchen (Oct 31, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just saw this randomly on IG and thought oh that is not real...Uh wrong E*! *
> *Pat McGrath Labs Mothership VI Divine Rose ~  Selfridges!  *
> *Temptalia got it comfirmed that it is exclusive*
> 
> View attachment 66795


very pretty palette!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2019)

Now we need to find out when it is coming to the US. The Blitz Astral Ritualistic Rose Quad was originally exclusive to Selfridges too so it's coming. Start saving.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't understand what's going on with the Divine Rose palette? Will it ever be for sale or is it just the giveaway in NYC tomorrow?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 12, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I don't understand what's going on with the Divine Rose palette? Will it ever be for sale or is it just the giveaway in NYC tomorrow?


 Me neither. I don’t even really understand the email about the giveaway.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 12, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Me neither. I don’t even really understand the email about the giveaway.



Yup. And why is her most wearable palette part of the dumbest and most limited release ever?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 12, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yup. And why is her most wearable palette part of the dumbest and most limited release ever?


*^^^^^THIS!!!!   *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2019)

I called Bergdorf because they had a purple package palette and lipstick in its catalog. It mentioned that it was bronzed seduction palette but made no mention of the lipstick. I thought maybe it had been photoshopped. The SA confirmed that it had not been. photoshopped and was expected and had not come in yet. She could not confirm the lipstick. I don't know if I like the palette in the purple but I do like the lipsticks in the colored. packaging. Makes them easier to find. I hope it is a color I don't have and like. I hope they have a few different shades.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Me neither. I don’t even really understand the email about the giveaway.



Oh and where did you hear of a giveaway in NYC?


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 12, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I don't understand what's going on with the Divine Rose palette? Will it ever be for sale or is it just the giveaway in NYC tomorrow?



I follow PMG on Instagram and the only definite is the NYC giveaway tomorrow. A lot of people have asked if it will Be available on her site or at Sephora and there has been no answer other than ‘more info soon’. This launch has been so poorly handled. There’s no reason for all this artificial hype when the palette will most likely sell out anyway. Just provide a date and place for where people can purchase the product instead of stringing people along.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 12, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh and where did you hear of a giveaway in NYC?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 12, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I don't understand what's going on with the Divine Rose palette? Will it ever be for sale or is it just the giveaway in NYC tomorrow?


It's soooo stupid!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 13, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> It's soooo stupid!!!



I agree. It's making me not want the palette! I have so much make-up, I can dupe the colors. I have a bunch of gift cards for Sephora so, it's available there, I'll try and get it. You should see some of the comments on the PMG posts - people are out of control with the desperation to get this palette. It's just make-up.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 13, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I agree. It's making me not want the palette! I have so much make-up, I can dupe the colors. I have a bunch of gift cards for Sephora so, it's available there, I'll try and get it. You should see some of the comments on the PMG posts - people are out of control with the desperation to get this palette. It's just make-up.




*You know what...I'll kind of take a little bit of crazy over something limited edition. 

No, I'm not happy that it happens to be on something that 

 boschicka
 so accurately describes. But we have been so inundated with ongoing, mediorcre, repetitious, cheap, non-innovative, boring, cash-grab releases...makeup is just not that fun anymore. I remember how fun it was to get just a little something, that you knew was special and in limited number. But even limited edition now had two, three or more releases...and then ends up in the bargain bin because of overstock...Sigh.*


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *You know what...I'll kind of take a little bit of crazy over something limited edition.
> 
> No, I'm not happy that it happens to be on something that
> 
> ...



I don't mind a little bit of crazy over LE products and can appreciate having something really special that is only available for a short time. What I don't like about this PMG release is how this launch is being handled. At first it was exclusive to Selfridge's and I was 100% ok with that. Since then it's been hints from PMG about a giveaway in NYC and the day after day of 'coming soon'. My preference would be for her to say when and where it's available instead of playing games. At the end of the day, it will still be LE so why not just provide the details.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 13, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I don't mind a little bit of crazy over LE products and can appreciate having something really special that is only available for a short time. What I don't like about this PMG release is how this launch is being handled. At first it was exclusive to Selfridge's and I was 100% ok with that. Since then it's been hints from PMG about a giveaway in NYC and the day after day of 'coming soon'. My preference would be for her to say when and where it's available instead of playing games. At the end of the day, it will still be LE so why not just provide the details.



Pat McG needs to consult with Rihanna if she wants a truly effective hype-machine. Ah, memories of 2013 RiRi MAC madness.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 13, 2019)

It's back up as available at Selfridges.

ETA: excuse me, I should specify it was through the app.


----------



## javadoo (Nov 14, 2019)

I was just able to order it at Selfridges(on the website not the app). 
$30 shipping though....ugh.


----------



## javadoo (Nov 14, 2019)

Just got an email....looks like Divine Rose drops tomorrow on Pat's site at 9 am Eastern time.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 14, 2019)

*12:00 PM EST according to her IG:

Verified*
SET YOUR ALARMS!  Mother's releasing the coveted #MothershipVII Divine Rose Eye Palette TOMORROW, November 15th  Shop the palette starting at NOON EASTERN, sign up for early VIP access NOW on PATMcGRATH.COM. (LINK IN BIO)
https://www.patmcgrath.com/pages/divine-rose


*9:00 AM might be early access?

p.s. My email ~ I am getting sucked into this release...

*


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *12:00 PM EST according to her IG:
> 
> Verified*
> SET YOUR ALARMS!  Mother's releasing the coveted #MothershipVII Divine Rose Eye Palette TOMORROW, November 15th  Shop the palette starting at NOON EASTERN, sign up for early VIP access NOW on PATMcGRATH.COM. (LINK IN BIO)
> ...


On her site, I noticed that the chunky swatches look different than the pans???


----------



## emmaemily (Nov 15, 2019)

hi all...am a newbie to this forum, hope you all feeling well


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2019)

I really want this palette. This would be my 1st full-sized PMB palette. I'm not however willing to volunteer as tribute in the makeup hunger games for this. Maybe I'll just get Bronze Seduction instead. It's permanent and I don't have to make any sacrifices to the makeup gods to get it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2019)

emmaemily said:


> hi all...am a newbie to this forum, hope you all feeling well



  Welcome! Feel free to introduce yourself further in the Welcome Forum.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2019)

*Early access email came at 9:02am  + 10% off ~ ROSE10

p.s. 4% Rakuten. I could not get it to link so save your confirmation email in case.*


----------



## Nataly1 (Nov 15, 2019)

hello there! just ordered mine Divine Rose today! after 9am Eastern time, sold out in 1 hour! insane!


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 15, 2019)

Nataly1 said:


> hello there! just ordered mine Divine Rose today! after 9am Eastern time, sold out in 1 hour! insane!


Me too! Gave up to the hype! But I used my Rakuten  sooo


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 15, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> On her site, I noticed that the chunky swatches look different than the pans???



I thought they looked different too. I was considering buying it but held back because the swatches looked so different.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2019)

DMcG9 said:


> I thought they looked different too. I was considering buying it but held back because the swatches looked so different.


Yep, me too. I really liked the chunky swatches but not the look of the pans. There is no way they matched. I didn't buy it either.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 15, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> View attachment 66859



Thanks for posting earlier.  I checked my email and saw the invitation. I decided to go. I figured it be tough to get there but would give it a try but of course things went wrong., I had work emergency and couldn't leave as planned. I couldn't figure out whether it was worth it to still go. I could not find any info on social media at the time. I decided to go anyway. No more palettes but Pat was still there and gave me a couple of glosses. It was fun to see her.  I thought it was really cool that they gave away these palettes.  I think they lasted for a while too. I think if I had left work on time I would have gotten one but I'm good. I hope someone who would not have a chance to buy one was able to get it. I ordered my palette today. I forgot to use that Rakuten again. Really because Pat launches during the work day so I have to buy on my phone so I forget to go through the app.  Bummer but oh well.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 16, 2019)

*I was super lucky! I did not see the email until almost 9:30!  *


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I really want this palette. This would be my 1st full-sized PMB palette. I'm not however willing to volunteer as tribute in the makeup hunger games for this. Maybe I'll just get Bronze Seduction instead. It's permanent and I don't have to make any sacrifices to the makeup gods to get it.


The hype around this has been so extra. I'm wondering if this one was so limited because she wasn't sure if people were going to buy yet another palette in such a short time. I have four of her full-sized ones and one 6 pan... I think I'm good. Her and Natasha Denona aren't getting any more of my money lol.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 17, 2019)

I must be really close to a PMG distribution center - my Divine Rose palette was delivered yesterday. At first glance, it’s very, veey pretty and definitely the most wearable of her larger (and some smaller) palettes. I’m happy to report there’s only one glitter shade and even that one doesn’t feel chunky. All of the other shades swatch very smoothly. The metallic shades feel a little more creamy than usual. 

BTW, I have a feeling this will be back. Whenever someone asks if there will be a restock,her reply is sign up on her site for updates. Given how wearable this is, I’d be surprised if she didn’t make it permanent.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 17, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I must be really close to a PMG distribution center - my Divine Rose palette was delivered yesterday. At first glance, it’s very, veey pretty and definitely the most wearable of her larger (and some smaller) palettes. I’m happy to report there’s only one glitter shade and even that one doesn’t feel chunky. All of the other shades swatch very smoothly. The metallic shades feel a little more creamy than usual.
> 
> BTW, I have a feeling this will be back. Whenever someone asks if there will be a restock,her reply is sign up on her site for updates. Given how wearable this is, I’d be surprised if she didn’t make it permanent.


Wow! Mine hasn’t even shipped yet. Glad to hear how much you like it because I always like the things you do.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 18, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Wow! Mine hasn’t even shipped yet. Glad to hear how much you like it because I always like the things you do.



When I got my tracking info, it shipped from a location that is only a half hour from my house.  I'm going to try it out tomorrow but just based on the swatches I'm sure I'll love it. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## javadoo (Nov 19, 2019)

I got it yesterday and I am wearing it today.....I LOVE it.


----------



## Nataly1 (Nov 19, 2019)

javadoo said:


> I got it yesterday and I am wearing it today.....I LOVE it.


happy for you.


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2019)

Anybody shopped the PMG sale? I don't think I've ever seen her offer up to 30% off!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2019)

My palette arrived today. I'll try to wear it tomorrow but I've been having a hard time getting out in the morning so I've been skipping eye makeup lately. Ugh! The sale looks fantastic. Everyone is having a sale. It is killing me. Can't do it all. I may have to sit this one out. I do want to get Christy in the new holiday packaging so maybe just one more thing but seems like such a waste to get just one thing. I wish they had that purple tube lipstick on the site at least.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 20, 2019)

I haven’t gotten anything from the sale but my palette came yesterday and I love it too.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> Anybody shopped the PMG sale? I don't think I've ever seen her offer up to 30% off!


I did, I picked up 2 of the quads, and one of the single eyeshadows that originally came from the decadance palette. I wish she'd bring that palette back


----------



## Shars (Nov 20, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I did, I picked up 2 of the quads, and one of the single eyeshadows that originally came from the decadance palette. I wish she'd bring that palette back


Oh Decadence has to be my favourite palette from her! I didn't even think to look at the single eyeshadows. I got one of the Holiday quads sets that comes with two lipsticks.... even though I said she wasn't getting any more of my money lol. Which quads did you get? I got the one called Ritualistic Rose.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 21, 2019)

*My Divine Rose arrived last evening. On first glance & swatch, instant !!! I see it working along side of my Sublime Bronze Ambition. 
*


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 21, 2019)

I picked up both eye ecstasy palettes during the sale. I don't usually wear jewel tones but I can use them w/some of my matte palettes. The big selling point for me was several of the shades were in the Decadence palette. Unless I'm reading the specs wrong, each individual shade is almost the same size as her individual shades. If that's the case, it's a great deal.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 21, 2019)

Shars said:


> Oh Decadence has to be my favourite palette from her! I didn't even think to look at the single eyeshadows. I got one of the Holiday quads sets that comes with two lipsticks.... even though I said she wasn't getting any more of my money lol. Which quads did you get? I got the one called Ritualistic Rose.


I picked up iconic illumination, and nocturnal nirvana


----------



## lenchen (Nov 21, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *My Divine Rose arrived last evening. On first glance & swatch, instant !!! I see it working along side of my Sublime Bronze Ambition.
> *


I'm glad you love the palette! it is beautiful!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I'm glad you love the palette! it is beautiful!


*I literally gasped when I opened it! It is my first Mothership and now I know why they are coveted. Buttery, creamy, not chalky, pigmented...and the packaging...luxurious I am so happy I saved and did not jump too on all the sales up to this release! *


----------



## Miradan (Dec 2, 2019)

I've been so good ignoring all the discounts at PMG, and then I got the email this morning that Luxetrance are on sale for $10 each and well, Major Red is heading my way. Luxetrance is my favorite formula, but it's definitely a splurge, and I couldn't resisit.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 2, 2019)

Miradan said:


> I've been so good ignoring all the discounts at PMG, and then I got the email this morning that Luxetrance are on sale for $10 each and well, Major Red is heading my way. Luxetrance is my favorite formula, but it's definitely a splurge, and I couldn't resisit.


*LOL! I was just coming in to report $10 Luxetrance...Wait What?!? That is crazy!*


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 2, 2019)

*What madness is this?!? 
PMcG x Star Wars!!!! And the return of Decadence!





*

*Details on temptalia...*


----------



## Miradan (Dec 2, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *What madness is this?!?
> PMcG x Star Wars!!!! And the return of Decadence!
> 
> 
> ...



Really disappointed the lippies are all balms and repromotes.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *What madness is this?!?
> PMcG x Star Wars!!!! And the return of Decadence!
> 
> 
> ...


I must get that palette!! not a Star Wars fan but I want that palette!!!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm a little surprised to see the PMG collaboration with Star Wars. It doesn't seem to be something a high-end make up brand would do. It remind me of something Urban Decay or Too Faced be involved with.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 5, 2019)

Miradan said:


> I've been so good ignoring all the discounts at PMG, and then I got the email this morning that Luxetrance are on sale for $10 each and well, Major Red is heading my way. Luxetrance is my favorite formula, but it's definitely a splurge, and I couldn't resisit.


I don’t know how I missed this.


MaryJane said:


> I'm a little surprised to see the PMG collaboration with Star Wars. It doesn't seem to be something a high-end make up brand would do. It remind me of something Urban Decay or Too Faced be involved with.


An SA told me that something was coming but I didn’t question her as I was really hoping it was after the holidays. I agree. It doesn’t seem to go with et brand but I like the packaging.. I don’t know if I’ll be able to partake as I had to put a hold on the gifts for me until I’m done with my gifts for others.  So cute though. I will say it is making me think I need to get serious. Time is flying.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 9, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *What madness is this?!?
> PMcG x Star Wars!!!! And the return of Decadence!
> 
> 
> ...


The MASSIVE Star Wars Nerd in me NEEDS this. Well, not all of it but just the C3PO or Praetorian guard palette. However again I've heard it's launching on Selfridge's first. We will see if I can get my grubby hands on this.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 9, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> The MASSIVE Star Wars Nerd in me NEEDS this. Well, not all of it but just the C3PO or Praetorian guard palette. However again I've heard it's launching on Selfridge's first. We will see if I can get my grubby hands on this.


I thought it was coming to PM's website on the 13th. Are shenanigans afoot?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I thought it was coming to PM's website on the 13th. Are shenanigans afoot?!


Oh, it's coming to Pat's website but I heard that it's going to launch at Selfridge's first. I could be mistaken.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> The MASSIVE Star Wars Nerd in me NEEDS this. Well, not all of it but just the C3PO or Praetorian guard palette. However again I've heard it's launching on Selfridge's first. We will see if I can get my grubby hands on this.


LOL! I really want something from this collection!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2019)

*LIVE! Discount code VIP10 *


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2019)

All I got was the Nude Astral red tube  LOL

She could have done new lipstick shades with related names. Kinda lazy? The tube is so cute on R2D2 but clear?


----------



## lenchen (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm waiting for the decadence palette to come out on 12/26! I can't wait!!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Dec 13, 2019)

I ordered the two palettes, I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> All I got was the Nude Astral red tube  LOL



*I splurged on the Gold Astral C3PO *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2019)

I missed out. Stupid job!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed out. Stupid job!


Did you get my PM first thing as soon as it launched


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I splurged on the Gold Astral C3PO *


I wanted that one too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Did you get my PM first thing as soon as it launched


I didn't, For the first time in forever, I left my phone in my car. That thing is usually glued to my hand. I grabbed it around lunchtime and they already sold out.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't, For the first time in forever, I left my phone in my car. That thing is usually glued to my hand. I grabbed it around lunchtime and they already sold out.


That stinks!!! I pm'd you as soon as  I got the email from PM  Will they restock?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> That stinks!!! I pm'd you as soon as  I got the email from PM  Will they restock?


I'm really hoping they do.  If not I'll just have to make do with putting my new Star Wars decal of the Millenium Falcon on my current PM palette.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 14, 2019)

From what I’ve seen in the last few PMG releases, they always say the product will be availability noon eastern time but early access starts at 9:00am. When I ordered from the collection yesterday, I didn’t even need an access code, the products were there for sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm really hoping they do.  If not I'll just have to make do with putting my new Star Wars decal of the Millenium Falcon on my current PM palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2019)

elegant-one said:


>


 What do you think?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 66949


You must!!!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I literally gasped when I opened it! It is my first Mothership and now I know why they are coveted. Buttery, creamy, not chalky, pigmented...and the packaging...luxurious I am so happy I saved and did not jump too on all the sales up to this release! *


How are you getting on with your Devine rose palette? i'm considering picking this up as well IF it comes back in stock. We'll see


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 20, 2019)

From what I've read on Instagram, the Cyber Monday lipstick sale has turned into a complete debacle. Many people have posted that, after weeks of waiting, they're just now receiving emails stating their orders can't be filled. My guess is that they oversold the stock they had.

I think because of CM, all other orders have been delayed. My Star Wars palette order is still showing as unfulfilled and repeated requested to customer care for a status have been ignored. It's really frustrating as they are Xmas gifts and I have no hope of getting them in time for the holiday.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 20, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> From what I've read on Instagram, the Cyber Monday lipstick sale has turned into a complete debacle. Many people have posted that, after weeks of waiting, they're just now receiving emails stating their orders can't be filled. My guess is that they oversold the stock they had.
> 
> I think because of CM, all other orders have been delayed. My Star Wars palette order is still showing as unfulfilled and repeated requested to customer care for a status have been ignored. It's really frustrating as they are Xmas gifts and I have no hope of getting them in time for the holiday.



Yep. The order I placed Dec 3 arrived 2 days ago and the one I placed Dec 6 finally shipped but hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 20, 2019)

My Star Wars lipstick just shipped.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> My Star Wars lipstick just shipped.



*Ditto. Got a shipment notice late this morning. I kind of forgot about it...I did not participate in the lipstick madness...Not for want...but all the shades in my favorites list were sold out.*


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 20, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> From what I've read on Instagram, the Cyber Monday lipstick sale has turned into a complete debacle. Many people have posted that, after weeks of waiting, they're just now receiving emails stating their orders can't be filled. My guess is that they oversold the stock they had.
> 
> I think because of CM, all other orders have been delayed. My Star Wars palette order is still showing as unfulfilled and repeated requested to customer care for a status have been ignored. It's really frustrating as they are Xmas gifts and I have no hope of getting them in time for the holiday.



Quick follow up to this. I have no idea what’s going on with the shipping. I received a shipping confirmation about 7:30 am EST but wasn’t able to see any of the tracking info no matter when I checked. My package was just delivered at 8:00 pm EST.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 21, 2019)

I got my lipstick today. The shade is ok, not my favorite. It's the color of a bubble   The tube and packaging is awesome.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 22, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I got my lipstick today. The shade is ok, not my favorite. It's the color of a bubble   The tube and packaging is awesome.



*I received my lippie yesterday. The carton packaging is cool. But I take issue with the cheap Star Wars sticker slapped on the back of the tube   I'm glad there was not a markup for being LE! 

Have y'all seen the forthcoming red packaged Gold Opulence MTHRSHP!? Supposedly another Selfridge exclusive...*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I received my lippie yesterday. The carton packaging is cool. But I take issue with the cheap Star Wars sticker slapped on the back of the tube   I'm glad there was not a markup for being LE!
> 
> Have y'all seen the forthcoming red packaged Gold Opulence MTHRSHP!? Supposedly another Selfridge exclusive...*


Yep, they definitely didn't put that extra touch to these and cold have been more creative.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 22, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> From what I've read on Instagram, the Cyber Monday lipstick sale has turned into a complete debacle. Many people have posted that, after weeks of waiting, they're just now receiving emails stating their orders can't be filled. My guess is that they oversold the stock they had.
> 
> I think because of CM, all other orders have been delayed. My Star Wars palette order is still showing as unfulfilled and repeated requested to customer care for a status have been ignored. It's really frustrating as they are Xmas gifts and I have no hope of getting them in time for the holiday.



Wow ever since the foundation launch, the shipping issues have been a mess. I purchased the star wars palettes as christmas gifts and was lucky to receive them yesterday.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Dec 23, 2019)

lenchen said:


> Wow ever since the foundation launch, the shipping issues have been a mess. I purchased the star wars palettes as christmas gifts and was lucky to receive them yesterday.




I just got a shipping notice late Friday and got it first thing Saturday morning. So there is still hope!!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm so annoyed with the marketing strategy of this star wars launch. PML tweeted yesterday the launch will be  available at 10am I received a notification email stating the collection would be available at 8:10am the collection was sold out at 8:12, then at 10am PML tweeted about the collection being available. This is really turning me off from the brand.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 26, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I'm so annoyed with the marketing strategy of this star wars launch. PML tweeted yesterday the launch will be  available at 10am I received a notification email stating the collection would be available at 8:10am the collection was sold out at 8:12, then at 10am PML tweeted about the collection being available. This is really turning me off from the brand.



I agree that this launch didn’t go well but PMG did post on Instagram that early access started at 8:00am EST. I don’t believe that collection actually sold out that early. The PMG site was very glitchy - the main collection page showed the palette as sold out but it did let you select the palette and add it to the cart. I was able to do that around 8:30.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 26, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I agree that this launch didn’t go well but PMG did post on Instagram that early access started at 8:00am EST. I don’t believe that collection actually sold out that early. The PMG site was very glitchy - the main collection page showed the palette as sold out but it did let you select the palette and add it to the cart. I was able to do that around 8:30.


I was able to add to cart at 8:20a, but when I tried to check out it said it was sold out.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I was able to add to cart at 8:20a, but when I tried to check out it said it was sold out.


I kept trying to add to cart but it would not allow me to this was at 8:12, I kept trying, Then I went back to the twitter PML posted yesterday and clicked on the link, but the collection was marked sold out. this was at 8:30.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm surprised. I go to the PMG website and see that the pallets from ST are sold out, but in my basket I still have Decadence SW and I can still pay for it. Wtf? How do you think, will I pay, send it or cancel?


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 30, 2019)

Is it worth taking this Decadence at all?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 30, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Is it worth taking this Decadence at all?


If you like her shadows, yes.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> If you like her shadows, yes.


The problem is I don't have any shadows Pat  That's why I'm asking if it's worth taking Decadence Star Wars.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 30, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> The problem is I don't have any shadows Pat  That's why I'm asking if it's worth taking Decadence Star Wars.



Oh, sorry I'm a dunce. It's Temptalia's favorite palette. So if you have similar tastes to her in shadows, go nuts.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Oh, sorry I'm a dunce. It's Temptalia's favorite palette. So if you have similar tastes to her in shadows, go nuts.


No no, how could you know 
Thank you  I have too many eye shadow palettes, but Pat tempts me, only this priceeeee plus customs duty to the EU


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 31, 2019)

Girls, I still have Decadence SW in my basket and can pay it. Is it possible??


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 31, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Girls, I still have Decadence SW in my basket and can pay it. Is it possible??



I swatches a few of the colors on my eyes and u can  see what the hype is about. They are beautiful metallics that, for th most part, aren’t too over the top for daily use.

Is it worth it? I can’t say that any 10 pan palette is worth $125. The product is exceptional but a lot of that $$ is going towards packaging which is high end all the way. It may be worth it if you can still get the discount PMG was offering and you will use all of the colors.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 4, 2020)

*Wow! Pat's Golden Opulence is still available! I just got my third email.  It's a skip for me.  I need to rock my Sublime Bronze & Divine Rose before I indulge in any more Pat!!! 
*


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 5, 2020)

Once they announced it would be available at Sephora, I didn’t have any concern about it selling out.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 6, 2020)

I gave up Decadence. For this I received a Bronze Seduction as a gift and I .
I want to buy either Sublimage or Subversive. I don't know which one first 
Any types?
Are there any codes for large shadow palettes on the Pat website sometimes?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 6, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> I gave up Decadence. For this I received a Bronze Seduction as a gift and I .
> I want to buy either Sublimage or Subversive. I don't know which one first
> Any types?
> Are there any codes for large shadow palettes on the Pat website sometimes?



*Yes, Pat pushes out the occassional 20% off sitewide (excluding merch). And this past fall she had a larger discount. I think 25-30% depending on how much you spent. *


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 6, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes, Pat pushes out the occassional 20% off sitewide (excluding merch). And this past fall she had a larger discount. I think 25-30% depending on how much you spent. *


Thank you 
And you know how often there are such discounts on the site? Because I don't know whether to wait with buying or how long to wait.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 17, 2020)

*Pat continues killin' the game! OpuLUST Gloss for Spring! 






(temptalia)*


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 17, 2020)

This gloss is $30. No, thank you.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 17, 2020)

Who was tempted by Platinum Bronze?


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Who was tempted by Platinum Bronze?


I was! But I resisted lol.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 18, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Who was tempted by Platinum Bronze?



I have it, and use it quite a bit. I was tempted to get one as a gift, but it was sold out by the time I realized the sale was starting.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Who was tempted by Platinum Bronze?





Shars said:


> I was! But I resisted lol.



* Ditto on both counts! I have and use Subliminal Bronze...I was also lucky to get Divine Rose.  I need to really dive into those palettes before I even think about another. 

Now the new gloss on the horizon is tempting. I'll just wait until she puts them on sale *


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2020)

*Yeah...after a nice sip of tequila,  these are looking super pretty  sparkly shiny
1beautynews

p.s. I'm officially on my first vacation in a year... and hubs is taking a nap... so I'm indulging in looking at all things beauty. *


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 18, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Yeah...after a nice sip of tequila,  these are looking super pretty  sparkly shiny
> 1beautynews
> 
> p.s. I'm officially on my first vacation in a year... and hubs is taking a nap... so I'm indulging in looking at all things beauty. *


Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Enjoy your vacation!!!


*Thanks mama! It's nice to be able to take a few steps back and breathe. It's been, for lack of a better saying, balls to the wall **for many months.  *


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 13, 2020)

Divine Rose is back today with 10% off using code ROSE10 on patmcgrath.com


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Feb 13, 2020)

Divine Rose looks beautiful in the pics, but ... Is it worth taking it? Who bought? I hesitate


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 13, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Divine Rose looks beautiful in the pics, but ... Is it worth taking it? Who bought? I hesitate


If you look back to page 73 and 74 of this thread you can read what people here think of it.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, there is a Divine Rose restock on Pat's website, this time I finally bought it


----------



## Miradan (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyone know if the Luxetrance lipsticks are ever coming back after that sale debacle? Nothing has come back into stock on the website, and Sephora is only selling a small number of them right now.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 9, 2020)

Miradan said:


> Anyone know if the Luxetrance lipsticks are ever coming back after that sale debacle? Nothing has come back into stock on the website, and Sephora is only selling a small number of them right now.


I'm curious myself


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 13, 2020)

You can see the new palette on the site oh my! must have!


----------



## fur4elise (May 13, 2020)

*Pretty sure the IG thiefs stole images from Christine 

I confess, I am torn. I have the most divine Divine Rose and have not touched it...my first Mothership!  Part of me wants to think, if I get Divine II that it will be a great companion...that would get me to use the original...

Anywho some better images below!  






*

(temptalia)


----------



## fur4elise (May 13, 2020)

*Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose





(temptalia)*


----------



## fur4elise (May 13, 2020)

*Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose
Promo swatches







(temptalia)*


----------



## VAL4M (May 13, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose
> Promo swatches
> 
> 
> ...


So not impressed by the colour story!  And why is she releasing back to back pink palette? I dont think it was a good business move. sure the colour story will appeal to people who wants more colour AND skip the 1st rose palette but who will be willing to buy both in this economy/ pandemic situation???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 13, 2020)

Thanks 

 fur4elise
 for posting pics. I couldn't stick around to even link it. I was just too excited waiting for the reveal. Pat said 12:30 and it was going on 1pm.  I really wanted to see the reveal on her page. But I couldn't wait. So I snuck a peek and then went back to wait for her reveal.  I see there are lip sets too. I don't know that I need it but I may add those in too. Divine Rose gloss is my fave so I may like it combined with one of those lip colors. I do have Cristy though. Hmm?  I have to check my stash and see what I have. I think I have the other gloss too.  I don't think I have the other color so may be I'll try that one.  But Divine Rose II is mine! Now to get the limited edition color or not. I was able to pass up the limited edition Bergdorf purple palette, didn't grab me enough.  Couldn't pass up the limited edition gold.  But is the pink a must have???  I wish there were better pics of the pink case. I hope they do an earlier online release for her site because June is just too far away. Oh and I wish they would restock some items at least on her site in the meantime.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2020)

I'm more drawn to the four colours at the right end of the palette. The other colours I can easily duplicate across the other Mothership large and small palettes I have... Ah well. It is very pretty, though.


----------



## Monsy (May 13, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose
> View attachment 67651
> 
> View attachment 67652
> ...


I literally thought she is releasing again the same palette lol


----------



## lenchen (May 13, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose
> Promo swatches
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting pics!  


Shars said:


> I'm more drawn to the four colours at the right end of the palette. The other colours I can easily duplicate across the other Mothership large and small palettes I have... Ah well. It is very pretty, though.



I agree, While the palette is pretty, i'm not Wow'd by it. too many golds which are present cross her palettes, and i'm not a huge pink person, I like the first palette a lot better.


----------



## wheresmytea (May 14, 2020)

I wish she sold eyeshadow singles so I wouldn't have to buy a whole palette to get 1 or 2 duochromes.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 14, 2020)

wheresmytea said:


> I wish she sold eyeshadow singles so I wouldn't have to buy a whole palette to get 1 or 2 duochromes.



That's her whole marketing trick to make us buy new palettes. The duo/trio chromes are indeed very pretty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2020)

Well, I still haven't gotten the Divine Rose I yet. Let me get that one out of the way before I start thinking about Divine Rose II. I'm not exactly in a rush.


----------



## Monsy (May 15, 2020)

wheresmytea said:


> I wish she sold eyeshadow singles so I wouldn't have to buy a whole palette to get 1 or 2 duochromes.


good point


----------



## MaryJane (May 15, 2020)

Monsy said:


> good point



She did sell singles shadows but I'm not sure she still does. I recall them being pretty expensive.


----------



## Kaidan (May 19, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Divine Rose II v. Divine Rose
> View attachment 67651
> 
> View attachment 67652
> ...



I really wish that she'd stop adding a gold shade on all of her palettes.  They're both beautiful though! VR sextraterrestrial is by far the stand out shade! Hopefully the launch day isn't as messy as the Star Wars one.


----------



## Miradan (May 21, 2020)

BTW, Sephora has the Luxetrance lipstickws on sale for $23 (40% off). I got back-ups of my two favorites (Lavish and Unfaithful) and am trying to decide about Sedition (but when do I wear red right now??).


----------



## lenchen (May 22, 2020)

Kaidan said:


> I really wish that she'd stop adding a gold shade on all of her palettes.  They're both beautiful though! VR sextraterrestrial is by far the stand out shade! Hopefully the launch day isn't as messy as the Star Wars one.



The last decadence launch went smoothly, I agree, I wish she did't add gold in all of her palettes.


----------



## fur4elise (May 30, 2020)

*Christine's swatches of Divine II 

I skipped. I just don't see myself using it. What I did instead was purchase JP Nudes and Chocolates palettes. They were on sale at Ulta. I think they will work well with several palettes I already have.   *


----------



## lenchen (May 31, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Christine's swatches of Divine II
> 
> I skipped. I just don't see myself using it. What I did instead was purchase JP Nudes and Chocolates palettes. They were on sale at Ulta. I think they will work well with several palettes I already have.  *


I ended up buying this palette, I love the duochrome shade fell right into the hype!


----------



## javadoo (Jun 8, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I ended up buying this palette, I love the duochrome shade fell right into the hype!


Me too....but in my defense, the palette came in and the whole thing is beautiful.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 8, 2020)

javadoo said:


> Me too....but in my defense, the palette came in and the whole thing is beautiful.



It looks beautiful in every review I’ve seen. Mine just delivered and I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> It looks beautiful in every review I’ve seen. Mine just delivered and I can’t wait to try it.



I agree and it's perfect for the summer months.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 9, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I agree and it's perfect for the summer months.



It really is. Since I'm WFH, I used going to pick up some coffee as an excuse to put on makeup and I'm really pleased with it so far. The shimmery/glittery 'special' shades seem to be smoother than in other palettes. That tri-chrome color is gorgeous - pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 11, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I agree and it's perfect for the summer months.


Agreed! When I opened the palette, I gasped! it is so beautiful!


----------



## lenchen (Jun 11, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> It really is. Since I'm WFH, I used going to pick up some coffee as an excuse to put on makeup and I'm really pleased with it so far. The shimmery/glittery 'special' shades seem to be smoother than in other palettes. That tri-chrome color is gorgeous - pictures don't do it justice.


I agree, even though mothership VI is my favourite, the special shades in this palette is by far my most favorites each one  go on smoothly.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 12, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I agree, even though mothership VI is my favourite, the special shades in this palette is by far my most favorites each one  go on smoothly.



I find some of the special shades in her other palettes to be hard to work with. Some are quite textured/chunky and i get fall out everywhere.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 16, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> I find some of the special shades in her other palettes to be hard to work with. Some are quite textured/chunky and i get fall out everywhere.


I agree Mothership III was the worst to me in that regard!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jun 17, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I agree Mothership III was the worst to me in that regard!


Hmmm ... You say? I was thinking about Mothership III ...


----------



## lenchen (Sep 21, 2020)

What does everyone think about the Holiday 2020 collection? I'm meh about it.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 22, 2020)

lenchen said:


> What does everyone think about the Holiday 2020 collection? I'm meh about it.



Overall, I'm underwhelmed. The mega palette has 18 shades - 12 are repromotes from the Star Wars collection. The quads are pretty to look at but they don't excite me. After buying far too many of the big palettes, I've come to realize that, except for the Divine Rose palettes, her eyeshadows just aren't for me. I look at them and struggle with putting a look together. There are far too many glittery shades for them to be practical to wear on a daily basis. I just can't justify spending a $129 on a palette if I don't love every color and every color isn't wearable.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 22, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> Overall, I'm underwhelmed. The mega palette has 18 shades - 12 are repromotes from the Star Wars collection. The quads are pretty to look at but they don't excite me. After buying far too many of the big palettes, I've come to realize that, except for the Divine Rose palettes, her eyeshadows just aren't for me. I look at them and struggle with putting a look together. There are far too many glittery shades for them to be practical to wear on a daily basis. I just can't justify spending a $129 on a palette if I don't love every color and every color isn't wearable.


I agree with your sentiments on this collection,The mega palette reminds me of the dark edit palette from viseart so i'm good there. the quads are lovely but I don't love them enough to justify the purchase. This collection will be a pass for me, thank goodness as i have a long luxury brush list! as for the big palettes I own,  Decadance, midnight sun, the divine rose palettes, I re-homed the  mothership III and mothership V palettes for that reason. the colours are too glittery, not wearable enough for everyday, I struggle to get looks out of them and even though I got them on sale, it's still a lot of money to spend on palettes I'm not going  to use.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> *Overall, I'm underwhelmed...I look at them and struggle with putting a look together...*





lenchen said:


> *I agree with your sentiments on this collection,...I struggle to get looks out of them...*



*I am kind of relieved to see others feel the same way about some of her prior palettes and this holiday release. I was excited for a hot minute with the teaser IG posts...but then when finally revealed...I was disappointed. I look at the color story and packaging and it just doesn't seem cohesive or appealing to me.  This will be an easy pass for me. I do wish she would do some more "wearable" color stories. 


*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, I was just wondering what everyone's favorite way to store their PMG Mothership palettes is. I'm getting ready to try and redo my set up on my dresser and was looking for suggestions on a good organizer for them since if kept in the cardboard packaging they're a bit on the thick side. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 27, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I am kind of relieved to see others feel the same way about some of her prior palettes and this holiday release. I was excited for a hot minute with the teaser IG posts...but then when finally revealed...I was disappointed. I look at the color story and packaging and it just doesn't seem cohesive or appealing to me.  This will be an easy pass for me. I do wish she would do some more "wearable" color stories.
> 
> View attachment 68138
> *


I want the pink/lavender quad and the blue/brown quad but for those who has last year xmas palette the blue one I double check the shade name and none were similar but I have a feeling it will create a similar look.  I just hope the blue in the quad is a special shade (a lot of people think so) and is lighter then the blue in the other palette (picture taking from Pixiwoo ) http://www.pixiwoo.com/2018/10/pat-mcgrath-triple-fantasy-christmas.html)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2020)

When is the rest of it launching? I think it was odd to release the large palette alone.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 27, 2020)

boschicka said:


> When is the rest of it launching? I think it was odd to release the large palette alone.


Temptalia have october for North America but no specific date i think the highlighter will be the first sold out item i’m not worried for the quad last years quad are still available on her website


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Temptalia have october for North America but no specific date i think the highlighter will be the first sold out item i’m not worried for the quad last years quad are still available on her website


I agree. The quads sold out and returned a few times. Then they were there to stay.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 27, 2020)

NaomiH said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what everyone's favorite way to store their PMG Mothership palettes is. I'm getting ready to try and redo my set up on my dresser and was looking for suggestions on a good organizer for them since if kept in the cardboard packaging they're a bit on the thick side. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions!


Also curious because mine are just piling up on my dresser


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone interested in the holiday highlighter?


----------



## lenchen (Oct 3, 2020)

Monsy said:


> Anyone interested in the holiday highlighter?


I'm curious to see what the highlighter looks like on different skintones


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 3, 2020)

Monsy said:


> Anyone interested in the holiday highlighter?



it’s a pass for me. I just purchased the giant Charlotte Tilbury highlighter from the holiday collection. I’m done buying highlighter for a while.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2020)

Monsy said:


> Anyone interested in the holiday highlighter?


It looks really beautiful in the pictures I've seen, but I have a ton of highlighters so it's going to have to look really lovely on my skin tone for me to buy it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> it’s a pass for me. I just purchased the giant Charlotte Tilbury highlighter from the holiday collection. I’m done buying highlighter for a while.


that was my second question! do I need CT?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2020)

Monsy said:


> that was my second question! do I need CT?



*I have waaaaaay too many!  So, I won't be purchasing either, but following this convo  Here is a swatch of the CT. Very subtle. *



(temptalia)


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 4, 2020)

Monsy said:


> that was my second question! do I need CT?


I thinks it’s absolutely beautiful. Not as subtle as the highlight in the Film Star Bronze and Glow but not as glowly as some ‘I can see you from space‘ highlights. The formula is beautiful on.

My only hesitation in saying you need it is the size of it! Does anyone really need a highlighter that big? I say wait and pick it up at Sephora during one of their sales.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 4, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I have waaaaaay too many!  So, I won't be purchasing either, but following this convo  Here is a swatch of the CT. Very subtle. *
> 
> View attachment 68218
> 
> (temptalia)



This picture doesn’t do it justice. I have it and on my skin tone, it’s not as subtle as what’s shown in this picture. Sometimes I find her pics tend to wash colors out.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> This picture doesn’t do it justice. I have it and on my skin tone, it’s not as subtle as what’s shown in this picture. Sometimes I find her pics tend to wash colors out.



*Sparkly & Pretty *


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I have waaaaaay too many!  So, I won't be purchasing either, but following this convo  Here is a swatch of the CT. Very subtle. *
> 
> View attachment 68218
> 
> (temptalia)




I have insane amount of highlighters for sure. Sometimes I do not like her swatches and find them way off


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> I thinks it’s absolutely beautiful. Not as subtle as the highlight in the Film Star Bronze and Glow but not as glowly as some ‘I can see you from space‘ highlights. The formula is beautiful on.
> 
> My only hesitation in saying you need it is the size of it! Does anyone really need a highlighter that big? I say wait and pick it up at Sephora during one of their sales.



it mysteriously disappeared from sephora. an it's LE


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2020)

Monsy said:


> it mysteriously disappeared from sephora. an it's LE


*Christine's arrived broken. The theory is it was a defective batch. That they will rerelease once it is corrected. *


----------



## lenchen (Oct 4, 2020)

NaomiH said:


> It looks really beautiful in the pictures I've seen, but I have a ton of highlighters so it's going to have to look really lovely on my skin tone for me to buy it.


Agreed! I have enough highlighters, the only way i'd purchase is if it looked great on my skintone.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Christine's arrived broken. The theory is it was a defective batch. That they will rerelease once it is corrected. *


oh makes sense


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2020)

although their stuff often arrives broken (espec their PR) 
i just think some of their products are really fragile


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 5, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Christine's arrived broken. The theory is it was a defective batch. That they will rerelease once it is corrected. *



I hadn't heard about there being any batch issues and assumed Christine's was broke in transit. It's still available on the CT site. I know it was only available for one day on Sephora for Rouge and VIB members and would be available again once the rest of the holiday collection released at Sephora. I expect to see it there soon as the rest of holiday is now available on the CT site.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 9, 2020)

Well I ordered CT highlighter from sephora...


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 13, 2020)

Monsy said:


> Well I ordered CT highlighter from sephora...



Let us know if you like it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 19, 2020)

no one got Pat highlighter? I am desperate to see some swatches


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 20, 2020)

Monsy said:


> no one got Pat highlighter? I am desperate to see some swatches


I theoretically have it, because I bought it, but they haven't even shipped it yet ... last month shipping from them is a horror.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 22, 2020)

Today came. It is beautiful  Wonderful. Perfect. I fell in love at first sight


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2020)

I wonder if it will be available at sephora


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 23, 2020)

Swatches on hands. 
It is lighter on the cheeks, a beautiful pink champagne with a metallic sheen.
It gives the pane effect. It is suitable for fair complexions.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 23, 2020)

Reviews of the highlighter are starting to pop up on YouTube. For a highlighter that's named Champagne Gold, it looks more pink (with lavender/silver undertones) to my eye. Tara Baby (I think that's her name) is fair and she said it was too dark for her unless she mixes it w/something. I also saw it on someone with medium skin - she seemed to really like the color but in the video, I could definitely see the line of highlighter. Both reviewers said the formula was very nice.

I just bought the CT and ND highlighters so this wasn't on my radar but I don't think it would have worked for me anyway.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 23, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> Reviews of the highlighter are starting to pop up on YouTube. For a highlighter that's named Champagne Gold, it looks more pink (with lavender/silver undertones) to my eye. Tara Baby (I think that's her name) is fair and she said it was too dark for her unless she mixes it w/something. I also saw it on someone with medium skin - she seemed to really like the color but in the video, I could definitely see the line of highlighter. Both reviewers said the formula was very nice.
> 
> I just bought the CT and ND highlighters so this wasn't on my radar but I don't think it would have worked for me anyway.


I am very fair (MAC NC5 / NC10), and yet this highlighter is not too dark. It looks really fair on my skin.

Before, I was also thinking whether to buy the Charlotte or Natasha highlighter, but I chose Pat and I do not regret it a bit, I will say more - that it is one of my best highlighters.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.temptalia.com/pat-mcgrath-champagne-gold-sublime-skin-highlighter-review-swatches/


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 25, 2020)

Deservedly Temptalia gave it such a high rating.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2020)

up to 30% off sale on her website


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 26, 2020)

FYI for anyone considering ordering from the PMG site....shipping has been extremely slow. On top of that, a lot of people have been complaining about getting partial shipments.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2020)

I saw ppl complaining they didn't get their orders even a month later


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 22, 2020)

How was your experience with the latest eyeshadow quad? I admit that I was a bit disappointed at Pat. I used Interstellar Icon and after a few hours the shadows faded noticeably on the eye, which has not happened to me in a long time. But the color scheme for this quad is gorgeous, blue is the prettiest duochrome blue Pat has released. And the eggplant color is perfect for me.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 11, 2021)

I had my eye on the Subversive palette for such a long time that when it finally came back on the website, I couldn’t order fast enough. Like most of her large palettes, I’m completely disappointed. The colors definitely fill a gap in my collection but...so much glitter. It’s going back to Pat.

the only palettes that I’ve really liked are Divine Rose I and II; probably because they don’t have the ‘special‘ glittery shades. The other palettes just aren’t worth the hype IMO.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 26, 2021)

MaryJane said:


> I had my eye on the Subversive palette for such a long time that when it finally came back on the website, I couldn’t order fast enough. Like most of her large palettes, I’m completely disappointed. The colors definitely fill a gap in my collection but...so much glitter. It’s going back to Pat.
> 
> the only palettes that I’ve really liked are Divine Rose I and II; probably because they don’t have the ‘special‘ glittery shades. The other palettes just aren’t worth the hype IMO.


last year  decluttered most of the motherships except Devine rose I and II, Mothership 4 and mothership 6. The rest were just too glittery for me.


----------

